# knitting tea party 7 december '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
I think this means there are only seventeen shopping days left. Hope everyone has all their shopping done so you can concentrate on getting those last minute knitting projects done.

It is not looking very Christmassy here in northwest ohio  overcast  rain and not so cold weather. Heidi is hoping for snow at least for Christmas. The weatherman is suggesting we could have some this Monday. 

Today is Pearl Harbor Day so let us take a minute to remember the men and women who gave their lives for out freedom then and now. 

My first recipe is for those of you that are watching your weight. I really dont see how when you are watching your points that you dont starve to death. This recipe sounds really good except there isnt much to it  yet it is 8 points. I would need to eat a couple of feel like I had lunch. Regardless  here it is.

CALIFORNIA CHICKEN PITA
Stuff ½ large whole wheat pita with 3 ounces sliced roasted skinless boneless chicken breast.
Add ½ cup shredded romaine lettuce
Slices of ¼ medium avocado
1 ounce shredded reduced fat Monterey jack cheese
½ cup sliced red onion
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
And a squirt of lemon juice

Now you can add on:
½ cup drained and rinsed canned black beans, warmed, topped with ¼ cup diced tomatoes.
This will set you back another point.

I would definitely need a mid-afternoon snack  actually a substantial mid-afternoon snack. Lol

My cold is sticking around  now I have a cough. Maybe the doctor on Monday if it is no better. Heidi thought I should go today  she reminded me it has been two years since my last hospital vacation. I think it will be better by Monday.
I was thinking today how families change as the children get older. While Alex still sleeps here  he is otherwise gone most of the time  and being nineteen doesnt feel he needs to inform anyone as to his where abouts. 

Bailee and Alexis fight a good deal  as most sisters do  but lately they seem to be more on the same page  maybe that is because they both have fallen in love with the one direction  the newest boy group from across the pond. I have hopes that they may become a little closer because of this  there is four years difference between them  I dont think it is much of a gap but sometimes I wonder if they are from the same family the way they carry on. 

The little boys  Ayden and Avery  who look like twins  insist on being dressed alike  and are now both in school seem to have grown up a little over night. That is not to say they still dont fight to the death whenever something doesnt suit one or the other. But they also have some interests they didnt have before  new friends  new ideas they have heard at school. Ayden brought home papers depecting Isreal and South Africe  their countries flag  a menorah  a story about kwanza. All broght home in a suitcase with travel stickers on the outside and his passport inside. He had to tell me all about it. Learning is important and I am glad they are for the most part enjoying school  but in another vein I hate to see them grow up and loose all that childhood innocence.

I have an idea the new one will bring change with his arrival  one change I already see  alexis and bailee fighting over who is going to hold him. It would be nice if Heidi could have twins  unfortunately she has heard only one heart beat.

Ive not tried the following recipes but it certainly sounds like my kind of recipe. 

EASY MICROWAVE FUDGE
3-1/4 cups powdered sugar
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
¼ cup evaporated milk
2 teaspoons vanilla
½ cup butter or margarine cut into pieces
¾ cup chopped pecans (think I would prefer walnuts)

Lne 8inch square pan with buttered foil  set aside
Sift powdered sugar and cocoa into 2 quart microwave safe bowl.
Stir in milk and vanilla
Top with butter
Microwave on high 3 minutes or until butter melts and mixture is hot
Stir in pecans
Spread into prepared pan
Refrigerate until firm
Remove from pan by lifting out foil  cut into squares and gorge while reading the posts on the knitting tea party.
Makes about a pound and a half.

I would like to do some Christmas cookie baking  used to get into it big time  should do it again. One of my favorites is using the chocolate bit cookie recipe and instead of chocolate bits  use brocks round red and white peppermint candies (crushed of course). Really a good taste. I have also used it wth the sugar cookie recipe.

Time to get the show on the road so I will get myself in gear here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> I think this means there are only seventeen shopping days left. Hope everyone has all their shopping done so you can concentrate on getting those last minute knitting projects done.
> 
> It is not looking very Christmassy here in northwest ohio  overcast  rain and not so cold weather. Heidi is hoping for snow at least for Christmas. The weatherman is suggesting we could have some this Monday.
> ...


Pita pockets are one of my favourites- I would be very tempted to add some tabouleh- 'burghul wheat salad' with tomatoes. I hope to make at least one lot of fudge as a Christmas treat- depends how many people I end up being with- still don't know if it is to be a family Christmas- although Fale will be in Sydney.
Sorry to hear your cold still has you in it's grip!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow I like the easy microwave fudge! with pecans no less.

It's Friday, time to play! (again)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon, Sam. I can think of LOTS of other places to vacation than the hospital. Too many of us have been there lately as it is.

I've not heard from the lady about the dog...very anxious, of course, and she has not called; I hope she hasn't fallen sick (the flu begins to rage around here).

DD's job finishes up today--soon she will be a free woman for a while, which means we must get more driving lessons in. The storm that was supposed to be coming through tomorrow/Monday looks to have fizzled out snow/rain wise, though I have no doubt we will get the cold.

I'm still working on the gusset for the fifth sock--takes me a while to increase 2 per row to 78, and the needles are smaller than what I'm used to! Ah, I'll get there eventually.

When is Fale going to Sydney? How long will he be gone? I'm sure you've said but I've forgotten.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just saying an early hello. I'm babysitting my 10 month granddaughter tonight. My hubby is out at a Christmas party in Belfast, and my daughter (babies mum) is at a separate do. It seems they have bumped into other and my daughter is trying to presuade her rather tipsy dad to go home! How times have changed, when the daughter becomes the responsible one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we need to lay to rest the tragic events in london -one point that was made though that i think was important - we should be always 100%% sure of our facts before speaking out. i personally think the two dj's should be put in a leaking boat and set adrift.

jynx - i did get some help from purt2diva - she made it so clear in what i was to do. then i realized i only had sixty sts on the needle when it was supposed to be 90 - so i frogged the whole thing and co 90 sts - have nine rows done i think. you are right though - it is so much fun to knit. i can see knitting another one when this one is finished.

sam

have you tried the lizards yet jynx?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow it has been windy and cold today and now it is raining. I just got drenched at recess (my umbrella was inside). Almost done and can't wait for the nasty drive home! It will really be messy with the rain today! I'll have to catch up aftrer I get home see you all later!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gwen.... just in case you didn't see this on the last page of the other TP.
http://jigzone.com

Sam.... Glad to hear you are good to go on the wingspan.. Haven't done the lizsards yet....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have another lovely day here in Calgary-- zero C - a beautiful Chinook arch yesterday and again today, which for those who don't know about them, means a warm wind coming from British Columbia which pushes the clouds away and causes a perfecrt arch of blue sky in the bottom of the arch .- into cold Alberta -- the temperature rises, the snow melts and it is a nice break from winter. Rarely do you see an arch like this - yesterday there was bright blue sky underneath a cloudy sky -- a perfect arch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna- I do so hope things work out for you about the dachsy! It is tough having to wait so long.

Fale travels on the evening of the 17th- how long he will be there is anybody's guess at present, probably dependent on who comes home with him- it is getting a bit expensive all this double tripping!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, it's Friday and a new KTP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

4j - that picture is too cute.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Wow I like the easy microwave fudge! with pecans no less.
> 
> It's Friday, time to play! (again)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> 
> sam


That's why I bookmarked it, Sam--I'll need to do it quite a few times myself before it "sticks."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have another lovely day here in Calgary-- zero C - a beautiful Chinook arch yesterday and again today, which for those who don't know about them, means a warm wind coming from British Columbia which pushes the clouds away and causes a perfecrt arch of blue sky in the bottom of the arch .- into cold Alberta -- the temperature rises, the snow melts and it is a nice break from winter. Rarely do you see an arch like this - yesterday there was bright blue sky underneath a cloudy sky -- a perfect arch.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have another lovely day here in Calgary-- zero C - a beautiful Chinook arch yesterday and again today, which for those who don't know about them, means a warm wind coming from British Columbia which pushes the clouds away and causes a perfecrt arch of blue sky in the bottom of the arch .- into cold Alberta -- the temperature rises, the snow melts and it is a nice break from winter. Rarely do you see an arch like this - yesterday there was bright blue sky underneath a cloudy sky -- a perfect arch.


Wow what a sunset. It's beautiful and eerie at the same time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> 
> sam


I have the You Tube video in my "favorites" and have to watch it every time I want to do it - hahahaha. It sure works slick though, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

21 inches completed on the WIP scarf and 31g, of my 50g still to go, looks like we will be achieving a good long length.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Computer is acting crazy and I just lost my whole long post... 

DH put glass in door of cabinet her is making for my friend and it is cracked. He went and got a second one (last big piece in stock) and it is cut wrong by 1/8" which is to small an error to recut.

My pills have been "lost". Haven't arrived all week and no tracking no. in notes so management has to investigate. Two days in, stll not phone call.

Brother here in TX asked mom to visit for the week-end and to go to concert. She has become so dependent on me, she had to be talked in to going. After hair appointment today, it took me alomst two hours to pack her for a 2 say visit.... as she could not make a decision, couldn't find things, became overwhelmed, developed stomach pains... verge of tears. Told her to rest and not to worry when brother s late... Sure enough, he was late and she has called me 4 times in 2 1/2 hours.... Wasted and frustrating day... only to have to now take her grocery shopping Monday so another lost day... I did tell her to have brother take her shopping for his grandkids... as we were supposed to do that today and mail them. I had asked that the boys call me when they invited mo. talked to mom, etc. since she can't remember things... No call.... Don't meant to rank... just really tired of the whole thing.

And you wonder why they call me Jynx......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> 
> sam


Sam- there is a picture and a post about the magic knot in the 
information topic on the Workshop section. click on the link, then click on the information section. It gives you a picture which makes it easier to remember. I have used it and I find it great. YOu just have to practice it - make sure you pull the two sides each fold over.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie..... So sorry to hear DD is having more dating problems. I do hope she doesn't give this loser a third chance.... She really is OK on her own,,, she just doesn't realize it.... 

Doogie..... My dad was in the Navy as well, but not at Pearl Harbor.... Still, I find the wreath ceremony extremely special... as we all remember those that fought for us...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- I do so hope things work out for you about the dachsy! It is tough having to wait so long.
> 
> Fale travels on the evening of the 17th- how long he will be there is anybody's guess at present, probably dependent on who comes home with him- it is getting a bit expensive all this double tripping!


Could he be put on the plane by some one and met at the other end? Maybe not as it is international.
My MIL goes to Melbourne reguallry, and it involves someone getting her to the airport, staying there with her until the hostesses collect her and then someone being at the other end to pick her up (after all she can't get lost from the gate to the next gate). But Fale would have the problems of customs and immigration and you can only go into these areas when you are travelling.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> 
> sam


Sam, This is a diagram of the magic knot which I have printed out, placed in a plastic sleeve and keep close by.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110884-1.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, Just went to work the puzzle of the day and ..... by pressing Control and the + sign... you can increase the size. I always knew this, just never thought to do it on the puzzle. It works pretty good....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna- I do so hope things work out for you about the dachsy! It is tough having to wait so long.
> ...


The big problem is getting him through customs- that is why we need someone to travel with him!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer I just love your new avatar! So festive


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Designer I just love your new avatar! So festive


Thanks so much -- it is on our front hall wall every 
Christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have heard from the lady--snafus for today, but we are set for tomorrow, noonish! He may yet be ours, and at least I expect to sleep tonight!

The gusset has reached its necessary stitch count, so off I go to short row some heels.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We have another lovely day here in Calgary-- zero C - a beautiful Chinook arch yesterday and again today, which for those who don't know about them, means a warm wind coming from British Columbia which pushes the clouds away and causes a perfecrt arch of blue sky in the bottom of the arch .- into cold Alberta -- the temperature rises, the snow melts and it is a nice break from winter. Rarely do you see an arch like this - yesterday there was bright blue sky underneath a cloudy sky -- a perfect arch.
> ...


The color only lasted for about l0 minutes. I have seen hundreds, rarely any this beautiful or this bright though. Was just around sunset. I was lucky to get a picture- hubby noticed it out our patio window and I grabbed the camera.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My pills have been "lost". Haven't arrived all week and no tracking no. in notes so management has to investigate. Two days in said:


> I hope your meds arrive very soon. Do you have some on hand? Sorry your Mom is not doing so well. My sister has
> Alzheimers and stayed home as long as the family could manage, they put off putting her in a safe place but finally did as they were unable to look after her - so hard on the family - she seems happy now- it is harder on the care givers. I hope you can rest while she is gone. We are all here for you Jynx


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!

Great news from the doctors today.. first my blood is holding a low normal again, now to keep it that way :thumbup: Second, Oncologist found nothing for me to worry about at this time, he does want to check me out again in 3 months, just to make sure there is no change. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I've given up on the tie, at least for right now, the stitches are just too small for my hands to work on for very long. C and Mom went to Gainsville and C found two beautiful ties on sale at Kohl's one is a stripped bow tie the other is a purple stripped, I think he'll enjoy those more. I will finish the tie, but will wait till warmer weather my RA doesn't act up as often then. 

Other news, my oldest son Ben was laid off today, over 50 in his office area had their jobs eliminated. He is bitter of course, but I'm hoping this will help him to accept that he should be on disability. He cannot work in an office area with others around him due to his low immune system. With his recent blood clot, his kidney disease and the immune system problems, his doctors have tried to encourage him to file for disability for several years. But he is young and does not want to be that limited. Please keep him in prayers, he is very depressed about this, especially right here at Christmas time.

Other than the above, we are doing great here, I've slept since we got back from the doctor this morning, have had this on and have fallen asleep after a few pages of reading  No, this is not boring by any meaning of the word, just the medicines are knocking me out too easily. 
I'll post the recipe for the Fruit cake cookies tomorrow, (if I can stay awake that is) Will be making 2 batches of these soon, have to have them for the boys one with pecans one without ;-) 
I'm going to try to knit awhile on this Pocketed October Scarf, C picked up this small book for me while they were out, I have enough yarns so hope to make at least one for my DIL, would like to make a second for my friend Deb, but she may get an IOU, ;-) 
Will try to shut my fingers up for a bit, I do get so long winded at times, thank you all for tolerating my lengthy posts.  
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
M.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pita pockets are one of my favourites- I would be very tempted to add some tabouleh- 'burghul wheat salad' with tomatoes. I hope to make at least one lot of fudge as a Christmas treat- depends how many people I end up being with- still don't know if it is to be a family Christmas- although Fale will be in Sydney.
Sorry to hear your cold still has you in it's grip![/quote]

I love tabouleh, especially with fresh tomatoes from the garden! Humus is another favorite. DH wont even try either one, so I dont get them often as I cant eat them fast enough. I have frozen the humus though its not the same after. Need to get busy with the tree and housework so I can hopefully knit tomorrow. Im not sure if the time of year is affecting the mail, a Sheriff's office mailed us something to work 2 weeks ago and we still dont have it, I mailed a swap package on the 27 by priority mail no less and she has not received it yet. Hugs and prayers that all get well, get meds, good news etc.

Marianne, glad you got good news from the dr on both counts! So sorry about Ben's job, hopefully he will see that it is working out for the best for him. You are not any more long winded than the rest of us, and we all love hearing about everyone and our families so chat away! Hugs


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, please take care of you for us, trust me if your hospital stays are like mine, there is no way you can call it a vacation. So wrap up, stay warm, have some chicken soup, put the kettle on and relax with your knitting and of course have the KTP by your side. 
Take care of yourself for all of us please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Pup Lover, things will work out the way they should, I just worry about him like a typical Mom. ;-) 
Jynx, only word that comes to mind is WOW, I have a full plate most of the time, but yours my dear friend, is a platter that you have to balance. Hope the medicines are there for you soon, I hate having to wait for mine, such a complicated process for sure!
Lurker, I am so glad that you are Fale are safe. So many all over the world are homeless, home destroyed by fire, floods, tornadoes, hurricanes, just so grateful that my friends here and around me are all okay. 
I can't wait to see your finished scarf, I love that color.
About to nod off again, so going to shut this down for the night. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers for all my wonderful KTP friends!
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Pup Lover, things will work out the way they should, I just worry about him like a typical Mom. ;-)
> Jynx, only word that comes to mind is WOW, I have a full plate most of the time, but yours my dear friend, is a platter that you have to balance. Hope the medicines are there for you soon, I hate having to wait for mine, such a complicated process for sure!
> Lurker, I am so glad that you are Fale are safe. So many all over the world are homeless, home destroyed by fire, floods, tornadoes, hurricanes, just so grateful that my friends here and around me are all okay.
> I can't wait to see your finished scarf, I love that color.
> ...


Thank you Marianne- we were a long way from the Tornado- [about 40K] but many have lost their homes and are still without power in parts of the city- because of the damage to the trees. Take care not to over do things!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used it on the scarf i'm knitting for heidi - you really cannot see where it is.

sam



gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

use the weekend to just recoup jynx - maybe you and your husband can go have some fun - relax - eat out - breath freely.

it sounds like your drug company's right hand does not know what the left hand is doing. my drug company has the same problem every so often.

hope your husband can find a new piece of glass somewhere. always something.

enjoy the weekend.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Computer is acting crazy and I just lost my whole long post...
> 
> DH put glass in door of cabinet her is making for my friend and it is cracked. He went and got a second one (last big piece in stock) and it is cut wrong by 1/8" which is to small an error to recut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > My pills have been "lost". [/ quote]
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks purl2diva - i have made a copy - it really is quite easy once you get the jist of it.

sam



purl2diva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah - i just tried the magic knot and it works - now i need to definitely remember how i did it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remembered that after i mentioned it and tried it out - yeah - it works.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, Just went to work the puzzle of the day and ..... by pressing Control and the + sign... you can increase the size. I always knew this, just never thought to do it on the puzzle. It works pretty good....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your posts are never long marianne - we are just glad you are healthy enough to make them.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Will try to shut my fingers up for a bit, I do get so long winded at times, thank you all for tolerating my lengthy posts.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> M.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, its a drizzly looking nite, looked gloomy all day. we will be going to get our hair cuts tomorrow in jonesboro, 1 1/2 hr drive for us, we always go to sams to get some things in bulk. we do some shopping also. plus eat out someplace.i hate that this is bj's only day off this wk, but he will have 4 days off the next time. 
i did get my list accomplished today, i like to see what i have done. i worked in some reading time too. 
i like my time with me and maddi and the cats, its quiet. i practiced on my tai chi also. maybe i have one move down now. our teacher is a real pro and she says i will get it, when the hands get it right the feet will follow, whatever
i went up to check on sister after we ate supper, she got to go home today sometime, would a phone call have hurt? oh well, i am proud she is able to go home. she has really been through the mill of late. i hate that she has the health problems she has but it is what it is. 
sam, do whatever you gotta do to get well, we were talking the other day at church about the old time cures, i said we used to have vic salve rubbed on our chests and a cloth put over it and we even were made to eat some of it, now i believe it st ates not to take it orally. i guess we survived it. later guys


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello to another round! 

I had my Office Holiday party today. I won a gift card to Best Buy but ended up trading it with a co-worker for the Batman trilogy set (in blue ray). It worked out for the both of us because he doesn't have a blue-ray player & I can give it to my brother.

I had much good food at the party & now I'm sleepy. I was going to play my WoW but it's having a large update so I will just go back to finish that set of baby socks. 

I also need to do a search on Ravelry to see about a pattern for a set of socks for a 4 yo. I need to re-ask if it's a 4 yo girl or a 4 yo boy. I want to make sure because I don't want a Ralphie in the pink bunny suit situation...

PS - the weatherman here used the "S" word for what we might get on Monday morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!
> 
> Great news from the doctors today.. first my blood is holding a low normal again, now to keep it that way :thumbup: Second, Oncologist found nothing for me to worry about at this time, he does want to check me out again in 3 months, just to make sure there is no change. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> M.


Thats great for both things Marianne.
Ben being laid off could well be a blessing in diguise even if he doesn't recognise it as such. Guess though it's not easy for him to admit that he is unable to work.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love those bunny pj's! That was a very cute movie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love those bunny pj's! That was a very cute movie.


That is our traditional movie--we have to watch it every year!

Marianne, woot for the good news from the doc but sorry to hear about Ben's job. However, once he has a bit of time to think it over, he may realize it could free him up for something else--perhaps less strenuous--and I think he will find his way. After all, he has a great mom to guide him!

I have finished one heel and now on to the next...maybe when I get to the leg parts of all these socks, I'll throw in a pattern I like instead of going by the book!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I think we know almost every line in "The Christmas Story" since we have watched it so often. We never get tired of it! That and "The Christmas Carol" with Alastair Sim (the old black & white version) are our favorites. I think I will start addressing the Christmas cards tomorrow even though I have nary a decoration up as yet. I seem to be always busy with something or other, but I guess that's better than being bored.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank You for sharing. The Arch is soamazing and beautiful....Wow!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thank You Sam for hosting and for the wonderful recipes. I'm still trying to get caught up with last weeks. Sorry to hear Dancer has left. She was a delight and had wonderful posting. I need to back track on the rest of the postings for this week..LOL It's like I'm peddling as fast as I can to keep up....Hee hee.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a quick stop over!  

Hmm. Yummy recipes!!!!!!!

This is going to be a brutal weekend. But on a happy note I have located a home for some neglected knitting Needles. Found a fellow student that wants a few. ( Grins) And she will get a few. LOL. An entire set and yarn to boot. Hope she has a car. She's going to need it for this stuff. Made my day. That and it will allow me to cut down on my stash just a little.  

Please stay warm everyone. The temp just dropped like crazy over here in Eastern Washington without notice. Fireplace is going and cozy lambs wool slippers are already donned.  

Hugs to everyone!!! And remember. Cats really are the secret to a happy heart!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

M Glad to hear the good news from your Drs. I'm so sorry to hear aboout Ben and lossing his job. I hate hearing when someone having that happen to them specially before the Holidays. Will pray all goes well for his and the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx - thanks for the puzzle site; your were right I missed it on the other site

Marianne - so glad about the good news from the doctor. Agree with others that this may be a blessing in disguise for your son Ben concerning his job. 

Sam - Please take care. What is the old saying...feed a cold and starve a fever? Which ever...be good to yourself. Thanks for the fudge recipe; will something simple to make for Christmas that DH will love.

Loved the sunset picture. (forget who posted it but it was magnificent.

Haven't gotten much knitting today. Working on the Linen Stitch scarf and find myself having to go oh so slow or I mess up. 

Weather here is getting cooler but still not too bad. This next week highs should only be in the low fifties. Still warmer than some of you KPers. Roses are still blooming in the yard too. 

Oldest DD took me to breakfast for an early b-day present. It was wonderful to just sit and chat with her. To my concern she is sort of/kind of still seeing the person she broke up engagement with but says she isn't "involved" with him and wasn't going to take ring back. I just reminded her that she doesn't need to "settle" for someone that doesn't treat her and the children well which she said she knew that and wouldn't. Will see; her life and her choice. Makes me feel bad for all the stress like that I caused my mom; what goes around comes around.

Gradually learning new computer & software....not going to stay online but head to bed. Have got lots of housework to do tomorrow. Peace to all


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to admit that one of my favorites, as cheesy as it is, is "It's A Wonderful Life." My grandfather would say that it was sappy, and I agree, but I like the meaning at the end. It always makes me examine my own life and how maybe I have had some positive impact on some of the students I've taught.

Speaking of former students, one of the teachers at my school was one of my 3rd grade students. I saw her in the hall and thought she looked familiar, so I checked the teacher list and there she was! Pretty cool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Gweniepooh!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oldest DD took me to breakfast for an early b-day present. It was wonderful to just sit and chat with her. To my concern she is sort of/kind of still seeing the person she broke up engagement with but says she isn't "involved" with him and wasn't going to take ring back. I just reminded her that she doesn't need to "settle" for someone that doesn't treat her and the children well which she said she knew that and wouldn't. Will see; her life and her choice. Makes me feel bad for all the stress like that I caused my mom; what goes around comes around.

I'm with you on this! My DD did the same thing and now her heart is broken again. But she told me that she needed to learn from her own mistakes, so I let it go. I was finally beginning to come around and think it was ok for them to see each other, and then this! When I was giving my mom a hard time, she told me that she hoped I had a daughter just like me. One day I called her and told her that the curse had worked! DD is very sweet and loving, but doesn't always choose her BF's wisely! Maybe next time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday from northwest ohio gwen - and may you have many more. hope you have a nice day planned for tomorrow - we never cease being concerned for our children and their well-being.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gweh!!! Glad you had a chance to visit with DD... I have suggested to mine that we try harder to do some one on one time... We see each other for family things all the time, but rarely get to just visit.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... Hate to hear thar Ben has been laid off.. I hope he will consider diability. the stress of looking for and adapted to a new job is not such a hot idea with his health..... So glad to hear that you got an all clear for now..... 

If you were making ice cream for Clinton,,,, we must have both been in Dallas at that time.. Sure wish we had known each other ..... Just did a fun chocolate tour yesterday and one of the stops was at an ice cream/candy place very near my home that I did not know about. Two gals started making ice cream about 14 months ago and have already been voted "Best in Dallas"... The business was started after the one owner lost her 4 year old daughter and needed to keep busy, give back to the community for all the support she had recieved. It is named Firefly..... with the idea that she lived for a short time, but brightly.... It was some of the best Ihave every had. The Raspberry Champaine and the Sea Salt Caramel were FANTASTIC....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, Just did the lizard pieces. It took me twice as long as the average to get it, but it was fun. When I saw all those pieces (91) and all those little shapes, I didn't hold out much hope......

Just read an article in one of my health e-mails..... It said no alcohol or web srufing or TV for 2-4 hours before bed..... As I sat here with my glass of wine and computer!!!! It also said that the optimum time to get out and take a walk or exercise was 7 AM.... I don't do 7 AM - but that means i won the argument with DH about exercising in the morning instead of waiting until 4 in the afternoon.... I am going to practice what I preach come the new year.... and get back to taking a walk first thing... but first thing wil not be 7......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We love It's A Wonderful Life too. In fact our dog Clarence who passed away in July (15 years) and Pontuf's best friend was named after the angel Clarence in the movie, he was trying to earn his wings as Angel 1st Class. Our Clarence's AKC name is Clarence Angel First Class.

Pontuf

quote=pammie1234]I have to admit that one of my favorites, as cheesy as it is, is "It's A Wonderful Life." My grandfather would say that it was sappy, and I agree, but I like the meaning at the end. It always makes me examine my own life and how maybe I have had some positive impact on some of the students I've taught.

Speaking of former students, one of the teachers at my school was one of my 3rd grade students. I saw her in the hall and thought she looked familiar, so I checked the teacher list and there she was! Pretty cool![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gwennie!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh gee. No TV or web surfing before bedtime! Bedroom TV is on all night and iPad is charging on nightstand. We are such a dysfunctional family.



Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the lizards jynx -- they take me longer too - they are just fun.

i'm not sure why you or i am up so late but think i will call it a night and go to bed.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, Just did the lizard pieces. It took me twice as long as the average to get it, but it was fun. When I saw all those pieces (91) and all those little shapes, I didn't hold out much hope......
> 
> Just read an article in one of my health e-mails..... It said no alcohol or web srufing or TV for 2-4 hours before bed..... As I sat here with my glass of wine and computer!!!! It also said that the optimum time to get out and take a walk or exercise was 7 AM.... I don't do 7 AM - but that means i won the argument with DH about exercising in the morning instead of waiting until 4 in the afternoon.... I am going to practice what I preach come the new year.... and get back to taking a walk first thing... but first thing wil not be 7......


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning...its 8:35 am on Saturday morning here,got my coffee so thought I would make a start on the teaparty, I see there are 5 pages already, I am still making my way through last weeks :-o hope you all have a good week end,I am on days off so must try and do some Christmas shopping


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

happy Birthday Gwen


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

see, it does me no good to go to bed early, for me 10: is really early, i have been awake since one, decided at 2 to get into the shower and wash and dry my hair, so hear i am now. i did take the tme (sorry its leaving out letters again) to write (we need new ink cart.) out and draw also the magic loop and i am gonna keep it in a baggie with my knitting projects i am working on. very detailed directions, i like that and need it. 
the cats are going nuts now chasing one another, they went in and woke maddi up cause i heard her growl and snap at them, she doesn't like to be botherd when she is asleep, gets really nippy if you try to move her. but she can put scout on the move these days when she is in one of those moods, harper won't touch her, just creap up lay close by.
while i was outside a while ago, i practised my tai chi move i am trying to really get this one totally down, wish i could remember what its called, waiving clouds... maybe
i did last nite before i went to bed get my container of candies and dipped cookies & pretzil rods packe into a christmasie container for lisa. mom is taking her a loaf of banana nut bread. i did succome and eat a dipped pretzil rod last night. love that sweet and salty.
so ok, gonna see if i can nap till time for us to rise to get ready to leave. sure is gonna be a gloomy drizzly day for us to travel in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning...its 8:35 am on Saturday morning here,got my coffee so thought I would make a start on the teaparty, I see there are 5 pages already, I am still making my way through last weeks :-o hope you all have a good week end,I am on days off so must try and do some Christmas shopping


Morning Agnes and all! 
Thanks Sam for this week's KTP and I hope you're feeling better soon.
Happy birthday Gwennie!
Marianne, so glad that the doc's didn't find anything nasty in your blood work, and fingers crossed for you to stay away from hospital for a long while! Sorry to hear about your son's job, but perhaps it will be the best thing in the long run.
Sorlenna, everything crossed that you get that wee dog today.
Designer, thanks for the magic knot diagram.
Lurker, hope Fale enjoys his trip and that you have a much needed break.
Jynx, those brothers of yours really don't get it, do they? It's is hard to think that your mum is not the person she once was, but it has to be accepted and dealt with.
I hope I haven't missed anyone - I didn't take notes as I read as I usually do. Have a great weekend whatever you have planned. I think I need to get the house decorated and the tree up, but haven't got much enthusiasm for it, don't know why. Still got to sort out some presents too. :roll: Better get on with it....'laaaaata' as Joe would say! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gwenie! 

Since it is getting close here is a fudge recipe that is easy and NEVER fails!

Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge


3 cups (18 0unces) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
Dash salt
1 cup chopped nuts(optional)
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In large heavy saucepan, over low heat, melt chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt, stirring frequently until smooth. Remove from heat; stir in nuts and vanilla. Spread evenly into aluminum foil-lined tree shaped mold (for Christmas) or square pan. Chill 2 hours or until firm. Place fudge on cutting board; peel off foil. Garnish as desired or cut into squares. Store loosely covered at room temperature.

Variations: Mint chocolate chips with mint extract instead of vanilla, peanut butter chips, or butterscotch chips may be substituted or added with chocolate chips for the holidays I also use crushed candy canes too.


Microwave directions:
In 1 quart glass measure with handle, combine chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt. Cook on 100% (high) power 3 minutes or until chips melt, stirring after each 1 1/3 minutes. Stir in nuts and vanilla. Proceed as above.

Note: I have made the microwave version only when a stove wasn't available. I prefer the stove method. My favorite is to make a double batch without nuts. I do make different variations and give as gifts for Christmas. People think I've been slaving for days when in reality I haven't.

Enjoy!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gwen.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A very happy birthday Gwen xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kateb good morning to you too........the tree really shouldn't be up before the 12 th December so you still have plenty time,mine will wait till next weekend,on the 17th Dec we start on Staff Christmas lunches..2 sittings for 5 days along with Day hospital patient meals for 20 Monday to Friday so I will conserve my streinght for that week, I have 2 days of at Christmas, Christmas day and Boxing day,then will be working right through till the 5th Jan,but the good news is I finish working on the 8th Jan so will have plenty time to knit....yipeeeeeeee

I hope that you manage to get some rest Jinx,no fun when brothers wont listen to reason with regards to your mum ..hugs xx

Sam take care of that cold ..a hot toddy with honey perhaps? hope it don't linger over Christmas xx

great news Marianne hope it stays that wayxx
thanks forfudge recipies will try both ....will see if its fool proof lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, sorry to hear you are not feeling well and you should check with the doc if the cold does not go away, too much going on and a cold could translate into something worse. Thanks for the microwave fudge that sounds easy and yummy as well. I've got all of my knitting projects done now all I have is all that wrapping! Have a great one, and thanks for hosting this tea party.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well, quick. Thanks for the recieps.
I make the Pita, except omit the pita, add a green chili, not a hot one between the chicken breast and cheese. Serve it hot on lettuce, salsa on top. It sort of makes a salad. 
A dish served in Houston, TX. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning...its 8:35 am on Saturday morning here,got my coffee so thought I would make a start on the teaparty, I see there are 5 pages already, I am still making my way through last weeks :-o hope you all have a good week end,I am on days off so must try and do some Christmas shopping
> ...


Thanks Kate! The next thing is to get over the speed wobbles- after planning this visit for months, Fale is now getting the jitters, and alternately saying he won't go!!!!
You don't mention Luke!? and yet at this age the milestones come every day! My darling GS is saying very clearly 'hello nana' now on the phone, then nana has to try and keep the thoughts coming, maybe I should suggest trying skype!
Luke is a little young to appreciate Christmas this year, but give him a couple of years! I am still figuring out what I can give for Christmas presents- usually I am well ahead- but for some reason this year I am caught on the back foot!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


Sending you all lots of healing energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


It is quite amazing the difference that month makes! praying that your little one comes home as you desire.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Wow I like the easy microwave fudge! with pecans no less.
> 
> It's Friday, time to play! (again)


Love the picture, lol lol made morning coffee time better thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love those bunny pj's! That was a very cute movie.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone from Chicago....weatherman says maybe snow this weekend?! I was at a retreat last weekend so didn't get very much done around here and then this past week was spent with the flu--I woke up with a sore throat on Monday but went ahead with the flu shot during annual wellness exam. I'm feeling better today so have a lot to get done--still have a couple of gifts to get but otherwise it's all decorating, cards, and baking & candy making that are left to do. 

Sam--hope you're feeling better also. Marianne, good news on your health - hope Ben sees this as a new beginning---it can be very liberating to give up the working life and be able to use that time in volunteering, hobbies, etc. Happy Birthday, Gwen--hope it was a good one. Jinx..hope the medication has arrived and you're beginning your treatment--prayers and loving support always as you go about day to day life with Mom. Thanks for the recipes--I need easy menues for the next two weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new grandbaby. He will be in my prayers. Dynamite comes in small packages!



kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the KTP birthday wishes! Nothing special planned for today since DH had to work. Will go to my favorite sub shop for dinner; got a birthday coupon for a free sub so might as well use it since it must be used on actual birthday and I do love a good sub sandwich. May go see the movie Lincoln this evening but it all depends on how tired DH may be.Has anyone seen it yet? Bless his heart he's worked so hard the past two weeks. Only had one day off. DH fixed steak dinner last night for me.

Will check back in later; I promised myself I would get the house cleaned today.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


amazing how they come on......my grandson was 3lb 7 ozs when he was born ...full term spent 3 weeks in hospital, with various problems he is 18 and 5 ft 8 now....the wee ones seem to come on the fastest and I am sure with all the love and best wishes sent to him he will be no exception hugs xx

you will be seeing a big difference in Luke as well Kateb...nothing like having a baby around for Christmas x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,
Like your pita pocket recipe. You can also replace chicken with humus and wheat or gluten free tortilla for pita. Just leave room at edges to wrap. With avocado, onion, tomatoes, and bread what can be better for lunch? Use beans or skip depending how hearty you want.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your early Christmas present! Looks like he is getting great care and lots of attention. Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and your family that he goes home soon.

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, glad for your good news from dr. Sorry to hear about your son losing jib.

Jinx, hope you get respite and can enjoy quiet time with hubs. While Mom away. Maybe having her visit for two days will open his awareness to problem. Hugs and prayers for you.
Sassafras


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> amazing how they come on......my grandson was 3lb 7 ozs when he was born ...full term spent 3 weeks in hospital, with various problems he is 18 and 5 ft 8 now....


How tiny for full term! Well tiny anyway, but way to too small for term. At that weight its not surprising he had problems- whether because of the low weight or the weight because of the problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwenipooh have a lovely birthday- enjoy your sub and the rest of the day as well of course.
kehinkle, hope the little boy does well and makes it home in a few days.

Well I gues I should go to bed-it is 1am and with a 9am church to get to I'd better get some sleep I guess.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I think we know almost every line in "The Christmas Story" since we have watched it so often. We never get tired of it! That and "The Christmas Carol" with Alastair Sim (the old black & white version) are our favorites. I think I will start addressing the Christmas cards tomorrow even though I have nary a decoration up as yet. I seem to be always busy with something or other, but I guess that's better than being bored.


Thank you for reminding me that I have yet another thing to add to my "to do" list. I often think of my boys when I'm trying to get organized especially at the holidays, I'd remind them they had a project to finish (we all handmade at least one gift) they would say they would "get around to it". Well after that never happened in time, I got out in my shop and cut out circles of wood, then used my wood burning tool and wrote "round tuit" and presented each with one as their "handmade" gift that year. Of course they laughed but they hung them in their rooms when friends asked questions they would tell them the story. I did find some small quarter sized in a shop somewhere and gave each one, Ben still carries his in his pocket. He never has the excuse because he has a round tuit. 
So now I'll get around also to finishing my cards, hopefully they can be posted on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I remembered to check in yesterday about 7pm but didn't get to post anything. This morning I was able to catch up! There has been alot happening in 6 pages though! I hope your cold gets better soon Sam. I had a cold a month ago and it was hard to get rid of it, should have gone to see Dr. Dreamweaver, I understand your frustration, my Mom was like that too and when we moved her to OH she my SIL thought she got worse but there was no one there to help her! Prayers going out for you and your "full plate". About the long posts I love them it's so nice to read about your lives. As far as the early grandbaby goes it sounds like there's lots of care and good nurses that must be very comforting I'm sure he'll do fine! It sounds like the turkey pita would be diet friendly I should get back to eating like that but I have to get up the will power to do it, maybe a New Year's resolution? I love the fudge of course!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne.... Hate to hear thar Ben has been laid off.. I hope he will consider diability. the stress of looking for and adapted to a new job is not such a hot idea with his health..... So glad to hear that you got an all clear for now.....
> 
> If you were making ice cream for Clinton,,,, we must have both been in Dallas at that time.. Sure wish we had known each other ..... Just did a fun chocolate tour yesterday and one of the stops was at an ice cream/candy place very near my home that I did not know about. Two gals started making ice cream about 14 months ago and have already been voted "Best in Dallas"... The business was started after the one owner lost her 4 year old daughter and needed to keep busy, give back to the community for all the support she had recieved. It is named Firefly..... with the idea that she lived for a short time, but brightly.... It was some of the best Ihave every had. The Raspberry Champaine and the Sea Salt Caramel were FANTASTIC....


YUMMM that sounds delicious!! Our shop was in Addison, I lived in Irving from 1990 till April of 1996, that's when I moved to Pagosa. Very small world when we think about it. I had lived in Ohio close to where Sam lives now. I had lived in Newburg, NY in the early 70's.. New London, CT, Norfolk, Va, San Francisco, Ca, Little Rock, Ar, El Dorado, Ar, Cotton Plant, Ar, (Many other small towns in Arkansas step father worked for the railroad) Houston area of Texas.. Houma, La, Homer, La (was in hiding from ex) Probably some others in the list that I've forgotten about, oh, yes, Bartlesville, Ok. Knew I forgot one, :lol: Most of the moves were due to military transfers, others because my step-father would transfer, yet others were because my ex would find where I was and I'd move in a hurry. I plan on one more move in my life. That will be when we finally all agree on a spot of land, or we find a house that will work for each of our needs. I love this area, has everything (save the beach/ocean) I could ever hope to have at my backdoor. Plus Gweniepooh is only an hour drive away ;-) )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


Keeping him in our prayers here for sure!! Please keep us posted on him. My great niece was born 2 months premie, weighed 2.5 lbs when born, she is a year old now and just a precious happy baby!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

that picture is amazing


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning to all. We shall have the verdict on little dog today...if all goes (finally) as planned...I am ever so grateful for everyone's support (and putting up with my constant talk about him!). I have told DD that if this falls through, then she picks the next one we'll try for, and she doesn't know it, either, but I want to get another for her as well, perhaps in the summer. She is going (as far as we know now) to spend the summer with her grandparents, so it may have to be after that, but I know she wants her own dog as much as I want this one...I hate when my kids go without something they want so much, so if I can make it happen, I will!



Pontuf said:


> We love It's A Wonderful Life too. In fact our dog Clarence who passed away in July (15 years) and Pontuf's best friend was named after the angel Clarence in the movie, he was trying to earn his wings as Angel 1st Class. Our Clarence's AKC name is Clarence Angel First Class.
> 
> Pontuf


Our doxie was named after the Slinky dog in _Toy Story_!

Happy birthday, Gwen! May it bring you many blessings!



pammie1234 said:


> Speaking of former students, one of the teachers at my school was one of my 3rd grade students. I saw her in the hall and thought she looked familiar, so I checked the teacher list and there she was! Pretty cool!


Isn't it awesome when something like that happens?

My sis-in-law apparently lost several coworkers last week to a layoff (she didn't get laid off, thankfully). It does make one wonder if the company couldn't just hang in there a few more weeks until after the holidays...



kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz.


My first weighed exactly that! We did get to bring her home after 3 days, and her issue was keeping her blood sugar up. Her arms and legs were so skinny, I sent her dad out to the toy store to get her a doll dress to bring her home (she was 4# 11 oz when we came home). But she did well and grew fast, and I hope the same for your little guy!



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate! The next thing is to get over the speed wobbles- after planning this visit for months, Fale is now getting the jitters, and alternately saying he won't go!!!!
> 
> Luke is a little young to appreciate Christmas this year, but give him a couple of years! I am still figuring out what I can give for Christmas presents- usually I am well ahead- but for some reason this year I am caught on the back foot!


Oh, goodness! I'm sure he's just getting nervous about the travel; here's hoping he settles soon and will have a smooth trip.

I thought the same thing about Luke--next year will be a real hoot, I'm betting. I also have not gotten any gifts sorted out yet--barely got the tree up--my spirit this year seems to have taken a Bah Humbug turn, but perhaps that will change. I am hoping.

For any of you who enjoy the Muppets, their version of _ A Christmas Carol_ is actually quite wonderful.

And I have a couple of pages more to catch up.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Is your avatar picture Sedona. Arizona?

Pontif



norm13 said:


> that picture is amazing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy -- i need never fail when i make fudge.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Gwenie!
> 
> Since it is getting close here is a fudge recipe that is easy and NEVER fails!
> 
> Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same weather southern gal along with fog. drive carefully - have a good time.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> gonna see if i can nap till time for us to rise to get ready to leave. sure is gonna be a gloomy drizzly day for us to travel in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you are retiring agnes? what kind of work do you do?

sam



agnescr said:


> Kateb good morning to you too........the tree really shouldn't be up before the 12 th December so you still have plenty time,mine will wait till next weekend,on the 17th Dec we start on Staff Christmas lunches..2 sittings for 5 days along with Day hospital patient meals for 20 Monday to Friday so I will conserve my streinght for that week, I have 2 days of at Christmas, Christmas day and Boxing day,then will be working right through till the 5th Jan,but the good news is I finish working on the 8th Jan so will have plenty time to knit....yipeeeeeeee
> 
> I hope that you manage to get some rest Jinx,no fun when brothers wont listen to reason with regards to your mum ..hugs xx
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo - thanks so much for stopping by - it' been a while - hope now that your knitting is done that you will have extra time to visit us more often.

what all did you knit for christmas.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, sorry to hear you are not feeling well and you should check with the doc if the cold does not go away, too much going on and a cold could translate into something worse. Thanks for the microwave fudge that sounds easy and yummy as well. I've got all of my knitting projects done now all I have is all that wrapping! Have a great one, and thanks for hosting this tea party.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gwenniepooh :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I hope your day is full of joy and happiness (even though you said you were going to clean house ;-) ) Take time to do something fun for yourself today ;-) Enjoy the sub, I love subs also but no one here with me considers them a dinner meal, I think they are perfect!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of healing energy to the little boy -

sam



kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute marianne - smart thinking.

hope you are feeling better and getting plenty of rest.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


Will certainly keep them in my thoughts. He must be doing well if they are thinking about letting him go home so soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> you will be seeing a big difference in Luke as well Kateb...nothing like having a baby around for Christmas x


Luke's only 3 weeks old tomorrow (Sunday) and already he's changing. His hair is thinning and I think he may go from dark to blonde as his daddy did, which is hard to believe when his hair is so dark now. We've been invited to the other grandparents' home for Christmas dinner - don't know if I'm looking forward to it or not. The other grandad is going to be 'papa' but I don't know if anything has been decided for her mum. They were told in no uncertain terms by their daughter that they were NOT being Moppsie and Poppsie!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


Oh this is beautiful, thank you for sharing this :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> [They were told in no uncertain terms by their daughter that they were NOT being Moppsie and Poppsie!!


How about Flopsy Cottontail or Peter instead?

I didn't quite make it to bed. Maybe I could try going again! its now 3am and I need to be at church in 6 hours. Whoops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna! The support nurse assured me that 'vacillation' is very common where there are the short-term memory problems. When is the lady due to call? At nearly 5-30 am here, you must be well into Saturday.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Forgot something.... :shock: :roll: 
Sorlenna, keeping you in thoughts today.. sure hope that precious pup comes home with you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Silver Owl, you are on my mind for some reason, hope you have a wonderful day/evening

I know I'm forgetting someone.. but sending good thoughts for a wonderful day/evening to all.. I have to get busy, but slowly??? :roll: Oh well, it is what it is and I do as I can.. much like everyone else ;-) 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. sent out to all :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.
> ...


Glad you like it, Marianne- I like the glimpse of the dawn colours!
How are you keeping!? No heavy lifting I hope. Although, has winter really set in now?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > [They were told in no uncertain terms by their daughter that they were NOT being Moppsie and Poppsie!!
> ...


...................................................................................

Do you think that wouldn't make her 'feel old'?!!

:roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna! The support nurse assured me that 'vacillation' is very common where there are the short-term memory problems. When is the lady due to call? At nearly 5-30 am here, you must be well into Saturday.


I encounter similar things myself when I am going into unfamiliar territory!

She says she will drop her fosters at the event site where they can be crated and be here noonish--if all is well, we will go over there and finalize and pick him up. It's 9:30 Saturday morning here now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She says she will drop her fosters at the event site where they can be crated and be here noonish--if all is well, we will go over there and finalize and pick him up. It's 9:30 Saturday morning here now.


Woohoo! Less than 3 hours!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna! The support nurse assured me that 'vacillation' is very common where there are the short-term memory problems. When is the lady due to call? At nearly 5-30 am here, you must be well into Saturday.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:

positive thoughts for the rest of the days events, for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH closed Firefoox on me and I thought I lost all of my posts here but I opened it and clicked on restore previous session and up came my post. I may have lost one that was shorter, but this one was still there. YAY! I will send this before it gets lost again!! Don't think DH will ever do that to me again. Catching up on yesterday, but will post to the new party:
Sam, love the idea of adding apricots to the salad. Wondered why I was thinking about apricots yesterday, truly, I was. On my way out of the store I thought I should have gotten apricots. Did think about adding cranberries that I already had but the ones I bought had added sugar, mistake, didn't read the label. I like them just dried naturally. Apricots...perfect. On the same wave length. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry you are under the weather. Feel better soon. 
Will have to see if they will allow a photo of the baby on the internet? Perhaps if they know I wouldn't give a name,etc? Sorry to hear you are sick, but glad you will take care of yourself. A cold must be pretty major with your breathing problems??

Lurker, I think it was you that was asking about the cotton. Funny thing is it stretches when you wear it. I have this top I knit and although I can't wear it any more since I was a lot younger when I made it, I remember that the sleeves would be at the right place when I started out and then I would have to roll them up. I could wear it in warmer, not hot, weather. I'll see if I have a photo. Boy, it is from years ago and even the style wouldn't suit me now.

What did I miss? AZ and gators. Looks like I need to do some searching?

PupLover, Wow, looks like you did a lot of jobs too. So glad someone warned you about your back. I used to go home from Oral Surgery as a teenager and lay on the couch with tears coming down my face from the back pain and I was just a teenager. I was lifting people of all sizes while they were under anesthetic from the chair to the bed. Sure hope you got out on time, I didn't. You have lots of talents and so glad the job you ended up with is so great!!!! A woman of many talents for sure. :thumbup: 

Gwenie, you really had a varied career also. Even owned your own business. We all come together with our many talents and find our togetherness in caring about one another and our knitting. My parents were quite poor and as I had moved so much I didn't know about scholarships, but I did have the grades. When I got married I was putting my DH through school as his parents abandoned us for being honest kids and doing what they taught us, getting married. They wanted him to fail as punishment but no way would I let that happen to him. I could see his talent and I made sure he got through school. I started college in my 30's but realized I had to quit when it was time to put son through. After that I was in Germany. I really wouldn't change as I do like where I am now and I wouldn't be there if I changed the past. I will have to research and see if there are free classes here too. Checked at one place a few years ago and they didn't have that, but possibly the Community College.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora! good to hear from you! I have been wondering why you had been so quiet- we seem to have lost so many talkative people this last few days, although I have noticed a few unfamiliar voices too- not that unfamiliar means unwelcome, at Sam's table all guests are welcome!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, one reply I made is lost but at least it was the shorter one and I don't remember what was on it. So many pages, will I ever catch up to all of you?? I'm still on yesterday.

Sorlenna, will pray for Caemon. That is so serious but at the same time so wonderful. I hope this will give him some quality life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very sad codicil to the hoax call from the Australian Radio Disk Jockeys about the Duchess of Cambridge, the nurse has been found dead.


[/quote]

So sorry to hear this. Yes there are ripples from what we do and say. Consequences can be horrible. I sure wouldn't want to be those news reporters.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful shadowy picture particularly the soft colors next to the trees


Lurker 2 said:


> the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Daralene, I tried to right click on reply. When I chose open in another tab it wouldn't do it on my pc. Will write when I have time....busy and hectic on my end of the world


I'm not good on R click. Think maybe my mouse is different from others. When I open a new tap, up at the top on the Firefox it has titles for the subject and to the right of that there is a plus sign. I can click on that for a new tap and then go into history and pull up the KTP on the new tab and click on reply and then I have a place where I can do my reply and I have the KTP on the other tab. I don't know that R click was from me since I am not a master of that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> What a beautiful shadowy picture particularly the soft colors next to the trees
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I love the green you get as the day is lightening!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


God Bless, what a tiny treasure... I have faith that the hospital will not release him until he has the lungs working full force... but it is so hard to wait.... Here's hoping he is home soon and the whole family is in good health... Congrats....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> When I send cuttings to friends down in England I wrap them in wet kitchen roll inside a small takeaway container or in a jiffybag so long as it takes no more than 2 weeks to arrive they should be ok...wont work international though


What a great idea. Do you get it hand posted so it doesn't go through the date stamp machine?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, congratulations to your daughter on her outstanding grades. Not easy to do with a family to take care of. Bravos for Bronwen.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

hello everyone
I have a a sweet tooth too thaqnks sam for the yummy recipoe here is one for caramels madein the microwave,
melt1/2 cup of butter
add 1/2 cup of cane syrup (or corn)
add 1/2 cup white sugar
add 1/2 cup of condensed sweetened milk
add 1/2 cup brown sugar
stir well microwave 100% power for 6-8 minutes
remove and stir in 1/2 cup of chopped pecans( or raisins or whatever your heart desires or nothing at all
pour in a greased 8x8 pan and refridgerate 30 minutes
cut in piecs
recipe for sweetened condensed milk beat til smooth
1/4 cup butter, 1 cup boiling water 2 cups white sugar
add 4 cups skim milk powder and beat til thick keeps in the fridge for three weeks
this is a serious sugar rush though
when you make your fudge use goat milk- make it rich and creamy
weather here is mild and no wind a little snow makes it a good day to make buttermilk pancakes for lunch and yto curl up with a good knitting project
this next one will be in ecru wool takes 24 flowers and 16 leaves must be nuts to do another 
just waiting for the call to go to hospital thanks for all your love and prayers


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great tea cosy.....Basketweave is one of my favorites and what a fun way to use up bits and pieces on the flowers... I'm wanting to do a one for FF's birthday in Feb. and find a white pot like that..... Where did you find that pattern? So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, congratulations to your daughter on her outstanding grades. Not easy to do with a family to take care of. Bravos for Bronwen.


As her current job is a temporary one, she is having to look for work to continue with after February. Hopefully her marks will help in the job search!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well let me see, where shall I start. I have a DD, SIL and 6 grandkids who live north of Boston so for them I made fingerless gloves and matching hats...I call them texting or computer mitts and they seem to like that. I also have a SD and SIL who live near ASpen, Co and they are getting the same. Here in California I have 2 GD's who are into the Chipmunks, the Chippettes, Barbie and of course AG doll so I made sweaters for the Chipmunks et al., dresses for Barbie and the AG doll has 4 different outfits with knitted Mary Jane's to match. For my 90 year old mom I made a scarf and also fingerless mitts plus an assortment of scarves for 6 of my friends....My hands are tired. I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked?


thewren said:


> patocenizo - thanks so much for stopping by - it' been a while - hope now that your knitting is done that you will have extra time to visit us more often.
> 
> what all did you knit for christmas.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > When I send cuttings to friends down in England I wrap them in wet kitchen roll inside a small takeaway container or in a jiffybag so long as it takes no more than 2 weeks to arrive they should be ok...wont work international though
> ...


I just take them to the post office and they get sent 2nd class so I would guess they must go though the franking machine some how......no complaints so far as to crushed seedlings or leaves


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

P.S. All the stuff for Ma left on Tuesday of last week...that was a relief.


patocenizo said:


> Well let me see, where shall I start. I have a DD, SIL and 6 grandkids who live north of Boston so for them I made fingerless gloves and matching hats...I call them texting or computer mitts and they seem to like that. I also have a SD and SIL who live near ASpen, Co and they are getting the same. Here in California I have 2 GD's who are into the Chipmunks, the Chippettes, Barbie and of course AG doll so I made sweaters for the Chipmunks et al., dresses for Barbie and the AG doll has 4 different outfits with knitted Mary Jane's to match. For my 90 year old mom I made a scarf and also fingerless mitts plus an assortment of scarves for 6 of my friends....My hands are tired. I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked


You are shining example of what I have always thought,,, The more you do, the more you *can* do.... The problem with retirement is alwaays thinking you can "do it tomorrow". Good for you, having so many activities and using your time so well...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked
> ...


You are sooo right, putting it off is my biggest problem and, of course, spending a lot of time here at KP. But that is a good thing. I always learn so much and appreciate everyone of you who contribute. We have a common interest and share just dealing with life--I quote things to my friends that I learned here and share your recipes/receipts. Before printing out I always put who and when a recipe was contributed. Thanks all--now off to make Sam's fudge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Silly me, didn't get to bed until 6 this morning.... I was giving myself until noon to get moving... but DH just came home and brought me a chicken sandwich so I get a reprieve. 

Mom has already called this morning... just brother trying to teach her to use her I-phone that I have been telling him for year is above her pay grade! Talked to him briefly and all he could talk about was the phone and getting it fixed...... Told him to make sure to use the store near me, as I'm the one that will have to go pick it up.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Roooie..... Glad you are home but sorry about that flu bug. Livey got the flu from the shot...... So far, they are 50-50 on the flu shot... 4 got them, 2 got the flu.....
Feel better.... BTW - *We* have snow in the forecast too......


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


Wow is this ever beautiful, nice shot with the trees outlined below.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam.... Get thee to the Dr..... I know it is just a cold, but that is how all my problems started.... Hit it with the biggest hammer you can find to knock it down right now.

Off to do one puzzle before I do the wash and *try* to find the floor in the studio....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished up another heel on the pile of socks--now, I have a question for all you cable-savvy people. The ones I've practiced have pulled the work in a lot (worried that if I try a cable on a sock's leg that it will end up way too tight). Tips for avoiding this? I did practice a second one where I managed to loosen up some--is practice the trick?

We are still waiting for the call...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not so sure that I am a shinning example but I hate to procrastinate...I better get going, I am going to pick up my 90 year old mom and take her shopping for clothing!


Dreamweaver said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.
> ...


And I nearly did not bother!

bagels with tinned smoked salmon for breakfast- Fale will have his bacon and eggs, in this case with a slice of bread and mixed veges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished up another heel on the pile of socks--now, I have a question for all you cable-savvy people. The ones I've practiced have pulled the work in a lot (worried that if I try a cable on a sock's leg that it will end up way too tight). Tips for avoiding this? I did practice a second one where I managed to loosen up some--is practice the trick?
> 
> We are still waiting for the call...


I am not sure of the formula but I have often increased before starting the cables -to allow for this 'in pulling'


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I finished up another heel on the pile of socks--now, I have a question for all you cable-savvy people. The ones I've practiced have pulled the work in a lot (worried that if I try a cable on a sock's leg that it will end up way too tight). Tips for avoiding this? I did practice a second one where I managed to loosen up some--is practice the trick?
> ...


A good idea! I shall try it on a swatch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Just following instructions!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, I tried to right click on reply. When I chose open in another tab it wouldn't do it on my pc. Will write when I have time....busy and hectic on my end of the world
> ...


Just a quick tutorial on "right clic".

When you right clic in different parts of you current screen it brings up different menus for different purposes. If you right clic on something on the top bar you will see a menu for adding tool bars and if you clic on the bottom selection of the menu "custom" there is a whole additional section of changes you can make--but don't go there too much for now.

When you right clic on "reply" or "quote reply" a menu pops up allowing you to open in a new tab or a new window. (quote reply just includes the posting you are replying to that can be edited by you when you reply)

To add a new tab at the top clic on the + sign and a new tab opens so that you can open a bookmarked site, like google or whatever you have book marked.

Just keep in mind whatever the arrow touches when you right clic it will open a different menu--it's a wonderful short cut once you have mastered it. And when I say "select" that means moving your mouse arrow over onto the menu until it points to what you want then left clic.

Also if you find the print or a picture too small to see, just hold the Ctrl key down, the lower left key, and push the center "wheel" on your mouse forward to enlarge and back to make the screen smaller.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

donmaur said:


> hello everyone
> I have a a sweet tooth too thaqnks sam for the yummy recipoe here is one for caramels madein the microwave,
> melt1/2 cup of butter
> add 1/2 cup of cane syrup (or corn)
> ...


Goat's milk--never thought of it. I have just begun to discover how wonderful goat's cheese can be mixed with all sorts of things from herbs to dried fruit. Thanks for pointing it out.

Your tea cozy is really cute--tell us about it. I like the basket weave stitch pattern.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Other news, my oldest son Ben was laid off today, over 50 in his office area had their jobs eliminated. He is bitter of course, but I'm hoping this will help him to accept that he should be on disability. He cannot work in an office area with others around him due to his low immune system. With his recent blood clot, his kidney disease and the immune system problems, his doctors have tried to encourage him to file for disability for several years. But he is young and does not want to be that limited. Please keep him in prayers, he is very depressed about this, especially right here at Christmas time.

Will try to shut my fingers up for a bit, I do get so long winded at times, thank you all for tolerating my lengthy posts.  
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
M.[/quote]

Marianne, Your posts are looked forward to for all of us.

I was on ss diability when I retired. I found that getting disability lawyers was an answered prayer as when you file for it yourself, they send tons of paper work you just can't get through.

I am so glad you got good reports from doctors

Jynx, I forgot to cut & paste your post. I am so upset about your meds. Beauracracy is a B**** isn't it? I am so sorry you continue to have to deal with stressful situations with your Mom and brother. You are always on my heart dear friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

rofl!!!!



Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, can't wait to get caught up and see if you got the dog.

Doogie, how nice that you got to participate in a ceremony of such beauty and remembrance. Sad memories of those who lost their lives but it is good that they are not forgotten. Sam, thank you also for reminding us too.

Designer, Could there be a more glorious sunset than one on a Chinook arch. Wow! Thank you for showing us your site on KP where you have gathered so many fabulous tips for us all in one place now. Excellent:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Lurker, I do hope Fale stays there long enough to make it worth the expense. When his family member helps, would she move to where you are or take Fale to her home? After reading further I see what you meant by double flights. Someone goes with him. Oh my, double expense.

Dreamweaver, losing your post, so frustrating. I can identify. I recovered one but the other is in the twilight zone. Sounds like DH is having a time of it too. Now the pills are still lost. :shock: :thumbdown: Then problems with the brothers. :-( :roll: I never thought of your name as bad luck, just cute.

Marianne, glad the report was good but so sorry to hear about your son. Hope it works out for him.

I really love tabouleh and hummus too. Soooo good.

I'm going to try and just read and not comment so I can catch up.........
Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice myfanwy - looks all alone up there. must be some clouds.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait sorlenna - we will need a picture.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna! The support nurse assured me that 'vacillation' is very common where there are the short-term memory problems. When is the lady due to call? At nearly 5-30 am here, you must be well into Saturday.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Roooie..... Glad you are home but sorry about that flu bug. Livey got the flu from the shot...... So far, they are 50-50 on the flu shot... 4 got them, 2 got the flu.....
> Feel better.... BTW - *We* have snow in the forecast too......


That flu bug is no fun so I do get a flu shot every year and it seems to work for me. Also being very cautious about washing your hands at all times while in public helps too. The last time I got sick was during my 8 months working at a Caribou coffee house where I was in contact with the public via handling money and breathing the air--the biggest offenders--that was 5 years ago. Even though I was constantly washing my hands for the customers sake as well, it was in the air from those who were coughing, even though they were using caution. For those in the northern hemisphere--keep healthy during these tough winter days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's very nearly noon...about at my wit's end here. I just want it all settled! Of course there will be pictures if it all works out!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Gweniepooh!
> Happy Birthday to you!


I will join the chorus. Happy Birthday Gweniepooh!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have i missed something sorlenna - caemon - i missed that post.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Well, one reply I made is lost but at least it was the shorter one and I don't remember what was on it. So many pages, will I ever catch up to all of you?? I'm still on yesterday.
> 
> Sorlenna, will pray for Caemon. That is so serious but at the same time so wonderful. I hope this will give him some quality life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora- the expense becomes enormous if one factors in my going with him- the dogs would be about $60 a day for the kennels- might be better to look for a proper house sitter if I do end up going! [one day in the future]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Other news, my oldest son Ben was laid off today, ......, he is very depressed about this, especially right here at Christmas time.
> 
> Will try to shut my fingers up for a bit, I do get so long winded at times, thank you all for tolerating my lengthy posts.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> M.


*Marianne, Your posts are looked forward to for all of us.*
....Jynx, I forgot to cut & ...[/quote]

I agree too--keep those posts coming Marianne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice myfanwy - looks all alone up there. must be some clouds.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No, the sky is clear at the moment, not a cloud whichever way I can see- we will get convection cloud later, unless there is a front lurking around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will add my voice to the comment, Marianne, you never post too long- if anything you are an icon to us, what you have managed to overcome in your life. Your positive outlook on things, is an inspiration- do you need a bit of a run out country to boost your spirits?!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to admit that one of my favorites, as cheesy as it is, is "It's A Wonderful Life." My grandfather would say that it was sappy, and I agree, but I like the meaning at the end. It always makes me examine my own life and how maybe I have had some positive impact on some of the students I've taught.
> 
> I often think of this Pup Lover. I hope when I leave this world I will leave good memories and have had a positive impact on others lives


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good patocenizo - do you have time to eat and sleep? my mother always said "bush hands are happy hands" so your hands should be really really happy. lol

now that all the knitting is done i hope you have time to just sit and knit for fun.

it is so good to see you - it has been far too long since you've been here. do come back real soon - we will be looking for you,.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Well let me see, where shall I start. I have a DD, SIL and 6 grandkids who live north of Boston so for them I made fingerless gloves and matching hats...I call them texting or computer mitts and they seem to like that. I also have a SD and SIL who live near ASpen, Co and they are getting the same. Here in California I have 2 GD's who are into the Chipmunks, the Chippettes, Barbie and of course AG doll so I made sweaters for the Chipmunks et al., dresses for Barbie and the AG doll has 4 different outfits with knitted Mary Jane's to match. For my 90 year old mom I made a scarf and also fingerless mitts plus an assortment of scarves for 6 of my friends....My hands are tired. I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

[
I'm with you on this! My DD did the same thing and now her heart is broken again. But she told me that she needed to learn from her own mistakes, so I let it go. I was finally beginning to come around and think it was ok for them to see each other, and then this! When I was giving my mom a hard time, she told me that she hoped I had a daughter just like me. One day I called her and told her that the curse had worked! DD is very sweet and loving, but doesn't always choose her BF's wisely! Maybe next time![/quote]

Pammie, one of my three daughters made such bad choices and has been hurt so many times. Her first marriage was and abusive one. Thank goodness, she is now married to a wonderful man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute ask4j - did your son also say he would pay for it. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be interested in how it turns out ask4j.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! good to hear from you! I have been wondering why you had been so quiet- we seem to have lost so many talkative people this last few days, although I have noticed a few unfamiliar voices too- not that unfamiliar means unwelcome, at Sam's table all guests are welcome!


When DH is home it means I am not on the computer unless I am awake while he is asleep. He is doing the dishes for me now since he lost one of my posts by closing Firefox. Yesterday wasn't a good day for me. Spent most of it in bed with shingles pain and no energy. 2 pill migraine. Getting too tired out isn't good for me especially when the weather is changing. I finally felt better around 7pm, so we went to a movie to see Looper. Not sure if most would like it. Science Fiction. We had carrot dogs for supper and they really turned out great. I also did broccoli, onion, tempeh and squash on the grill. So good. Did them in the smoker. Think the tempeh done on the smoker would be great in hot dog buns too with peppers, onions, hot sauce and whatever else one wanted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful shadowy picture particularly the soft colors next to the trees
> ...


Yes, quite lovely. Love that time of day too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should be like you patocenzio - i am the world's greatest procrastanator.

sam



patocenizo said:


> I am not so sure that I am a shinning example but I hate to procrastinate...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have i missed something sorlenna - caemon - i missed that post.
> 
> sam


It was on last week's, Sam--I got news that he goes to the transplant ward on Monday--my friend's son with leukemia.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

donmaur said:


> hello everyone
> weather here is mild and no wind a little snow makes it a good day to make buttermilk pancakes for lunch and yto curl up with a good knitting project
> this next one will be in ecru wool takes 24 flowers and 16 leaves must be nuts to do another
> just waiting for the call to go to hospital thanks for all your love and prayers


Thanks for the recipe and that is quite a tea cosie.

Hope all goes well with your surgery dear and we will continue praying for you, your DH, and the doctor's. Please keep us posted as to when you are going in. Hugs and hoping you get your call soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love goat milk cheese - it is really good in sandwiches too.

[quote=Ask4jGoat's milk--never thought of it. I have just begun to discover how wonderful goat's cheese can be mixed with all sorts of things from herbs to dried fruit. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Well let me see, where shall I start. I have a DD, SIL and 6 grandkids who live north of Boston so for them I made fingerless gloves and matching hats...I call them texting or computer mitts and they seem to like that. I also have a SD and SIL who live near ASpen, Co and they are getting the same. Here in California I have 2 GD's who are into the Chipmunks, the Chippettes, Barbie and of course AG doll so I made sweaters for the Chipmunks et al., dresses for Barbie and the AG doll has 4 different outfits with knitted Mary Jane's to match. For my 90 year old mom I made a scarf and also fingerless mitts plus an assortment of scarves for 6 of my friends....My hands are tired. I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked?
> .................................................................................
> 
> All I can say is ...WOW!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> My hands are tired. I also work 4 days a week so I have to budget my time in such a manner as to cover all of these activities since I also do Pilates 3 times a week and do weight training 2 times a week. How is that for busy???? Are you sorry you asked?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


You may be tired but you are inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Gwenie!
> 
> Since it is getting close here is a fudge recipe that is easy and NEVER fails!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


That is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Took me a second. :idea:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry sorlenna - now i remember - sending lots of healing energy to him - they are doing great things with leukemia treatments - keeping him close on my heart.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have i missed something sorlenna - caemon - i missed that post.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished up another heel on the pile of socks--now, I have a question for all you cable-savvy people. The ones I've practiced have pulled the work in a lot (worried that if I try a cable on a sock's leg that it will end up way too tight). Tips for avoiding this? I did practice a second one where I managed to loosen up some--is practice the trick?
> 
> We are still waiting for the call...


I saw E. Zimmerman show for loosening a stitch, put your finger in there. It was in E. Zimmermans Workshop video that I got from the library. That is what I needed to do on the poncho I made my granddaughter, but hadn't learned that yet, so the cable pulls. If I had put my finger in there when changing the yarn it wouldn't have. I know you aren't changing yarn, but if it is too tight it still might help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I am not so sure that I am a shinning example but I hate to procrastinate...I better get going, I am going to pick up my 90 year old mom and take her shopping for clothing!
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> ...


90 yrs. old mother. How wonderful. Hope you had a great time shopping together.

By the way, do you all remember when I said I was only going to read and not post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - we love your posts - and we all are the same way -have to respond to some of the posts regardless of how far behind we are.

sam



Angora1 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not so sure that I am a shinning example but I hate to procrastinate...I better get going, I am going to pick up my 90 year old mom and take her shopping for clothing!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> By the way, do you all remember when I said I was only going to read and not post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope, don't recall that at all! :XD:

Thanks for the tip on cables--I'm going to practice a bit more when I can concentrate better...we are still waiting....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you all remember when I said I was only going to read and not post. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


OH Sorlenna, hope the call comes soon!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


We will certainly keep him in our prayers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> OH Sorlenna, hope the call comes soon!


I think a lot of us run a little late this time of year! I'm trying to be patient! I will work on a sock for a bit and see if I can keep count.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read only up to Page 5, but thought since many were talking about the Christmas holiday that I would post a yummy cookie recipe.

Almond Roll Cookie 275 degree oven

1/2 lb. (1 cup) butter
4 Tabsp. granulated sugar
2 cups flour
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. water
6 ozs. whole, unsalted almonds

Sift sugar and flour together. Mix sugar and flour with butter thoroughly by using the back of a fork. After they are well blended, mix in vanilla and water.
Roll SMALL portion around almond. (You don't want a think crust), covering completely. 
Bake at 275 degrees for 1 hour. Roll in powdered sugar while still warm, but not hot. 

This makes about 112 cookies.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!
> 
> Great news from the doctors today.. first my blood is holding a low normal again, now to keep it that way :thumbup: Second, Oncologist found nothing for me to worry about at this time, he does want to check me out again in 3 months, just to make sure there is no change.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> M.


Super news, Marianne!! May it continue, and continue to improve. I am just in awe of your wonderful spirit in the face of all your challenges. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Prayers for peace of mind for Ben.
Love,
Ann


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you all remember when I said I was only going to read and not post. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


This is torture Sorlenna. No wonder you can't concentrate. Now just wait till those little brown eyes are looking up at you. Hope she brings the dog with her so she can just leave him with you. The tension is mounting.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sandy -- i need never fail when i make fudge.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I have read only up to Page 5, but thought since many were talking about the Christmas holiday that I would post a yummy cookie recipe.
> 
> Almond Roll Cookie 275 degree oven
> 
> ...


Might make these for son and his family. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is torture Sorlenna. No wonder you can't concentrate. Now just wait till those little brown eyes are looking up at you. Hope she brings the dog with her so she can just leave him with you. The tension is mounting.


I've had anxiety for a week now! :shock: No, she can't just leave him here, as we have to do the rest of the paperwork, pay his fees, etc. I've never been a very good "waiter," either...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > OH Sorlenna, hope the call comes soon!
> ...


Perhaps she is testing you to see if you are patient. :x Hope she stops that now. Not fair whatever her reasons.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.
> ...


Now THAT is clever!!! Three gold stars.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Perhaps she is testing you to see if you are patient. :x Hope she stops that now. Not fair whatever her reasons.


Well, I have four kids, and they all survived to adulthood! :XD: Seriously, I am very patient, but...!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love subs, especially Italian subs. We got great subs when we lived in Chicago but let me tell you I really like Jimmy Johns! It's a franchise but really good and excellent bread/rolls. Anyone agree?

Pontuf

=Marianne818]Happy Birthday Gwenniepooh :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I hope your day is full of joy and happiness (even though you said you were going to clean house ;-) ) Take time to do something fun for yourself today ;-) Enjoy the sub, I love subs also but no one here with me considers them a dinner meal, I think they are perfect![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


Yes, mine's gone too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


I love it! If I didn't already have an apple, I would do that and tell my DD to come see my upgrade. You get the award today for creative thinking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


Mine is not there either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oooops double post, no idea how it happened!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


Yes, mine is gone too. :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?
> ...


Nor mine!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps she is testing you to see if you are patient. :x Hope she stops that now. Not fair whatever her reasons.
> ...


I didn't realize you had 4 adult children. Yes, indeed, you must be patient. I agree, but...... :x


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL! Great comeback!

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I didn't realize you had 4 adult children. Yes, indeed, you must be patient. I agree, but...... :x


Yup. Three daughters, one son--and a son-in-law and two grandbabies now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize you had 4 adult children. Yes, indeed, you must be patient. I agree, but...... :x
> ...


How wonderful. You got some of both and now SIL and grandbabies. Thought of you as too young for all that. Guess you are young at heart. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you can get goat's milk in a can at Trade Joes

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I started young! I got married at 19 and had first baby at 21...the next bday coming up for me is a "big one," I'm told, but I really don't often stop to think about the number.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I took the cat, Oliver, over to DD's as she said that she really wanted him, and he really is hers. Of course he cried and then hid. She immediately said that she doesn't think it will work. I told her that she has got to give it a little time for him to adjust. 10 min. really isn't long enough! Talk about no patience!

I am a huge procrastinator! Sam, I may even beat you! It can really be a problem especially when it comes to cleaning the house.

DD and I did do a little shopping today. I got some yarn at Michael's that was on sale. Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Chunky 2 for $10 and Loops and Threads Bulky @ $2.50 a skein. I've never used the Loops, but I really liked the colors!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna I can't believe how this woman has made you wait so long! I hope she comes soon. Do you have a name for the pup?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's hard to read and post without the jump to button!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry...now I 'm double posting..

........it's hard to read and post without the jump to button!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna I can't believe how this woman has made you wait s long! I hope she comes soon. Do you have a name for the pup?


I want to call him Charlie.

My jump to button came back--guess it was just a glitch.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I have finally finished all the posts. I almost hate to post as I never have anthing uplifting or interesting to say as you all do. I have been veery concerned for two different friends this past two weeks. I try so hard not to involve you all. My friend of 45 years is having an especially hard time this year. Her husband committed suicide in 2007. This year seems to be the worst for her.
My other best friend of over 40 years is in a controlling relationship. Her DH is very controlling...he has gotten her to give up CD's, DVD's, watches any kindle books she buys, and she, too, loves to craft and sew...he is now trying to take that away...he is on her all the time about giving to others or fixing meals for sick friends. I don't know what to tell her to help. She loves her DH dearly and from my side of it he is a wonderful man except for the control he has over her. All I can do is listen, but my heart breaks for her.
Doogie...my dad was a Marine in WWII. I so appreciate and love the men who have and are serving to provide us with freedom. I also appreciate the sacrafice their families make.
Sorlenna, I am waiting to see a picture. Have you decided on a name yet?
I weighed 2#4oz at birth and they didn't have NICUs back then, so I have high hopes for our little preemie...he will be so spoiled by the nurses
Kate, you will have such a wonderful Christmas with the little one this year
Julie, I hope you don't go as this would give you a much needed rest. I am sure Fale's family will take good care and every precaution with him
Jynx, I so hope you rest and have some good one on one time with DH while Mom is away
Marianne you and Daralene are always in my heart. Both of you are so uplifting and inspirational to this forum
Sam, please take care of yourself and don't let the cold go unattended and develop into something much worse. I so appreciate your tip on the backspace button
Ask4..I appreciate the tips. I don't have a + sign in my upper right corner of my computer. The control and mouse tip is wonderful to enlarge...thank you!
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Got to get busy in kitchen. I have been far too lazy today. Got major work of housecleaning next week. Hugs & love going out to you all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent choice of names. . That just happens to be my nickname! My given name is Charlotte but growing up and through college I was Charlie. I went back to Charlotte after my Mother passed. She loved that name and fought to name me that. So if someone calls me Charlie we know that friend is pre 2002, Charlotte 2002 to present.

Pontuf

quote=Sorlenna]


Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna I can't believe how this woman has made you wait s long! I hope she comes soon. Do you have a name for the pup?


I want to call him Charlie.

My jump to button came back--guess it was just a glitch.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I have finally finished all the posts. I almost hate to post as I never have anthing uplifting or interesting to say as you all do.


I for one appreciate your posts...yes, I know how hard it is for you with your friend--at least you are there to listen and should she ask for your help, I know you would give as much as you could!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My jump to is back too! What a relief


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> I think this means there are only seventeen shopping days left. Hope everyone has all their shopping done so you can concentrate on getting those last minute knitting projects done.
> 
> Hi everyone, Sam the pita recipe sounds really good, and DH informed me that he needs to eat more fresh fruit and veggies, gee, you don't say?, like I haven't been telling him that very thing for more than a few years. lol. Oh well, what can you do?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have another lovely day here in Calgary-- zero C - a beautiful Chinook arch yesterday and again today, which for those who don't know about them, means a warm wind coming from British Columbia which pushes the clouds away and causes a perfecrt arch of blue sky in the bottom of the arch .- into cold Alberta -
> 
> Beautiful picture, I'd like to have that framed on a wall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fale travels on the evening of the 17th- how long he will be there is anybody's guess at present, probably dependent on who comes home with him- it is getting a bit expensive all this double tripping![/quote]

Okay Julie, how many construction projects do you have planned to do during Fale's vacation this time?  Make sure you rest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, I am reminded--I forgot to comment on Designer's photo--that is fascinating, and I'd love to see that in person sometime. The Aurora Borealis is another thing I want to see.

I haven't done any shopping. Nope, not one bit--know what I'm getting for GS but not GD...have to ask her mom what she would like the baby to have. Almost everyone else will get handmade, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jynx, can't blame you for getting more than a little frustrated, maybe the weekend with your brother will be for the good in the long run, in the mean time, enjoy your two day break. 
Hopefully the meds will show up Monday.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,from gray, rainy southern New Jersey.

I can only stay a minute at the Tea Party today, but I wanted to update everyone on events from the storm damage,due to my absences.

After meeting extensively with both structural & contents insurance adjustors, we are going to have to knock down the shore house. With 75% loss/damage + structural issues, it's not cost-effective to restore it. We've been asured that we'll receive the maximum allowable on our flood policy, plus they pay additional for the demolition so as not to infringe on policy limits. That was good to hear along with trying to cope with the news that this family gathering place will be gone. I'm hoping to rebuild, DH won't talk about it yet, so we'll just have to wait & see what happens.

I haven't been able to do any Christmas prep, aside from buying the roast right after Thanksgiving, seasoning it, putting it in a roasting bag & stowing it in the freezer.What I'd like to do, & what I can do are two different things. My family are gathering here for the holiday, & they all understand, want us to concentrate on being together, so that's what will happen.

If you would like to talk to me,(& I do love hearing from my KP friends) please send me PMs, as I don't have much time & cannot wade thru all the wonderful comments on the Tea Party site.

I hope things are going well for Heidi, need to find photos of the puppies (I know they've grown!), & I wish everyone else the peace & serenity of the season.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just popping in to say hello. Went to mass this morning. And am headed back into bed. I do believe, I still have this cold that Sam has sent to me through the computer screen! haha, still have a chest cough too. At least I am not running fevers now.  The chicken soup is all gone so I will have to look for something else today. I went over to see Mom and Dad last evening for supper. Mom made roast lamb with mashed pots and buttered carrots. Dad is looking pretty old last night.

Talk to you all later. Sorlena I hope you get your lil Charlie! :thumbup:

ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I have mine!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> I can only stay a minute at the Tea Party today, but I wanted to update everyone on events from the storm damage,due to my absences.


So sorry to hear you've lost your place...I'll keep you in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went out to get a lasagna for supper--will pop it into the oven soon, as it takes a while to cook, and DD and I remembered the dip mix we got at the arts & crafts fest, so I also picked up some sour cream. 

I've not heard a word. I just don't know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I still love the Italian and American subs that our local hot dog stands put together better than any of the chains. We have Quiznos, JimmieJohns and Jersey Mikes .. Our daughter's dorm building at Illinois State had a Subway Restaurant on the bottom floor and that smell would hit you the minute you walked int....over 10 years later and I still don't like going to a Subway or eating their subs.



Pontuf said:


> I love subs, especially Italian subs. We got great subs when we lived in Chicago but let me tell you I really like Jimmy Johns! It's a franchise but really good and excellent bread/rolls. Anyone agree?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My ''jump to'' button is not there if we have less than about 10 pages of posts but has been present since others have been posting about its disappearance. 

I know it's late in the day, Gwen, but hoping you're having a great birthday today.

I really don't think that the foster ''mom'' is intentionally giving Sorlenna a test of some kind. She may have several dogs to get delivered or even adult children who are giving her stress today, just as some of us are having.

As for Christmas decorating, shopping, knitting, etc., I've done none this year. And there may be very little gifting except for the young ones and the Angel Tree child from Tim's school. The budget is what it is and little can be done about it. 

We've opened our home to a young friend who has no place else to go. He is working full-time but is barely able to cover his own expenses. Susan is still striving to get her business off the ground. And it is winter in northeast Ohio--not the least expensive place to live--summer or winter. LOL

So we will celebrate the reason for this season, family, and the fact that we are healthy, together and have adequate shelter and food for our needs. And hope and pray for better days.

To quote Dickens' Tiny Tim, "God bless us everyone!"

Have a good day, afternoon,evening wherever you may be, dear friends.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I was beginning to worry about you, 5, when it got so late in the day and we had not heard from you. Best wishes in your recovery and take care.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute ask4j - did your son also say he would pay for it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!
> 
> Great news from the doctors today.. first my blood is holding a low normal again, now to keep it that way :thumbup: Second, Oncologist found nothing for me to worry about at this time, he does want to check me out again in 3 months, just to make sure there is no change. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> M.


oops, hit send instead of delete. lol. 
So glad you got great news from the docs, that's wonderful and I'm sure a great relief for you. Will be keeping your son in the prayers for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Do feel better, 5!

I am going to try and knit a bit. I am so disappointed in today, I need to get something done to redeem all this wasted time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Yes, when I wished my FIL a Happy Birthday, he said yes, it is nice to be another day older. I loved that. He's in his mid eighties and has a great attitude.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you brighteyes - sounds good - i really like almonds

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I have read only up to Page 5, but thought since many were talking about the Christmas holiday that I would post a yummy cookie recipe.
> 
> Almond Roll Cookie 275 degree oven


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello!

I just got back from a baby shower. My gift of a baby afghan, baby booties that look like little Mary Jane shoes and an earflap hat were well-received - whew! No matter how many gifts I make/give, I always worry if I made the right thing/s. It was a fun afternoon. We played "baby pictionary." We had to play with a partner and the clues were all things the shower host dreamed up...dirty diaper, Mother Goose, Mary had a little lamb, diaper rash are the ones I can remember. it was funny watching someone trying to draw a diaper with pooh in it - hahahahaha. Each team was timed as to how quickly they could draw/solve their picture. My partner and I won that - hahahaha...I draw stick people so I think I had a good guessing partner  Then we played the "clothespin game" where everyone was given a clothespin, upon entering the house. If someone caught you saying the word "baby" from the time you got there until the mother-to-be opened her gifts, you had to give up your clothespin to the one who caught you saying "baby." The one with the most clothespins won. 

The baby has a due date of January 2nd but I'm wondering if maybe the baby might just arrive this year yet. Mom is really big and the baby seemed to be riding pretty low, in my humble opinion. 

Happy Birthday Gweniepooh!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!

Sorlenna, I'm not a good "waiter" either. Hope you hear something soon!!

Prayers and hugs to all who are having difficulties in their lives. BIG smiles and hugs to those who have things to celebrate. 

I received a cookie recipe from my cousin who says these are delicious...sounds easy enough that I might give them a try:

RED VELVET COOKIES

1 red velvet boxed cake mix
2 eggs
2/3 cup oil
1 package vanilla (white) chips

Mix first 3 ingredients together. Stir in the chips. Roll dough into little balls, about the size of a walnut, and roll the balls in granulated sugar. Place on a cookie sheet and bake at 375 degrees F. for 10-12 minutes. 

My cousin says the cookies look kind of how a ginger snap type cookie looks - with the top cracked and the sugar sparkling. They flatten out by themselves and she says they are tasty. I'm sure there would be room for substitutions in this recipe...yellow cake mix and chocolate chips? chocolate cake mix and peanut butter chips...that sounds good to me 

Hope you all have a fantastic Saturday. We got about 1 1/2 inches of snow here yesterday but are waiting for the "big dump" to come tonight with another 5-8 inches of snow...depending on how the storm tracks. I am in the far southwest metro so our totals may be even less than 5 inches. Northern Minnesota can expect the larger amount. I guess it is time...Christmas with no snow in Minnesota just wouldn't be right. Thankfully, the snow comes on a weekend!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

queenmum - it's good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you had a good time and that we see you again real soon - the more voices we have the better the conversation don't you think? we will be looking for you.

sam



Queenmum said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doesn't give me much hope brighteyes - lol - i kind of think the same thing will happen to me too.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks sandy -- i need never fail when i make fudge.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure what page you are on pontuf - i think you have to be past page ten before the "jump to page" square shows up. if it doesn't i would contact admin.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would that be thirty sorlenna?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - use your backspace button - tap twice - to get back to where you were.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's hard to read and post without the jump to button!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not so sure that I am a shinning example but I hate to procrastinate...I better get going, I am going to pick up my 90 year old mom and take her shopping for clothing!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bulldog - posts don't have to be uplifting or anything else - they just need to be you talking to us - as friends talk to each other. please don't stay away simply because you don't think your posts are worthy - that is so far from the truth. if you and i were sitting knitting - silence would be fine - it would be the company that is important - but here we rely on our voices - our sharing of our daily lives - and always include any concerns you have of friends and loved ones - our collective energy in limitless - and our love and concern is extended to your friends.

suicide is always a difficult tradegy - so difficult for anyone closely attached to the person. love and healing enregy to your friend - may she find peace with the season's meaning.

controlling husbands - means abusive husband in my book - love or not - she needs to get rid of him - it took me a while but i finally decided i would never again be forced to give up anything the hurt to give up -- that took a piece of me to give up or that i just didn't want to give up. i took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, I have finally finished all the posts. I almost hate to post as I never have anthing uplifting or interesting to say as you all do. I have been veery concerned for two different friends this past two weeks. I try so hard not to involve you all. My friend of 45 years is having an especially hard time this year. Her husband committed suicide in 2007. This year seems to be the worst for her.
> My other best friend of over 40 years is in a controlling relationship. Her DH is very controlling...he has gotten her to give up CD's, DVD's, watches any kindle books she buys, and she, too, loves to craft and sew...he is now trying to take that away...he is on her all the time about giving to others or fixing meals for sick friends. I don't know what to tell her to help. She loves her DH dearly and from my side of it he is a wonderful man except for the control he has over her. All I can do is listen, but my heart breaks for her.
> Doogie...my dad was a Marine in WWII. I so appreciate and love the men who have and are serving to provide us with freedom. I also appreciate the sacrafice their families make.
> Sorlenna, I am waiting to see a picture. Have you decided on a name yet?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> would that be thirty sorlenna?
> 
> sam
> 
> Um, no, it would not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - don't forget to come back here and soon - we miss you when we don't hear from you.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wondered where you were five - stay in bed - drink lots of fluids and get rid of that cold.

actually i would be celebrating the news and counting it an early christmas present.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Went to mass this morning. And am headed back into bed. I do believe, I still have this cold that Sam has sent to me through the computer screen! haha, still have a chest cough too. At least I am not running fevers now.  The chicken soup is all gone so I will have to look for something else today. I went over to see Mom and Dad last evening for supper. Mom made roast lamb with mashed pots and buttered carrots. Dad is looking pretty old last night.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Sorlena I hope you get your lil Charlie! :thumbup:
> 
> ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> 
> My first recipe is for those of you that are watching your weight. CALIFORNIA CHICKEN PITA
> EASY MICROWAVE FUDGE
> ...


Thank you so much for the LITE chicken pita recipe so I don't feel quite so guilty about the Fudge! (((ggg


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i truly wish more people had you outlook on the season - it really is about family and the fact that you are together - have adequate food and shelter - and the fact that you invited someone into your home at this time of the year - what could be more christmasy. i applaud you ohio joy - the world needs more people like you.

sam



jheiens said:


> As for Christmas decorating, shopping, knitting, etc., I've done none this year. And there may be very little gifting except for the young ones and the Angel Tree child from Tim's school. The budget is what it is and little can be done about it.
> 
> We've opened our home to a young friend who has no place else to go. He is working full-time but is barely able to cover his own expenses. Susan is still striving to get her business off the ground. And it is winter in northeast Ohio--not the least expensive place to live--summer or winter. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe gottastch - my kind of cookie - easy.

enjoy the snow - don't know if we will get any of that or not. it's been pretty damp the last couple of days.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello!
> 
> RED VELVET COOKIES


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Grandbaby that was expected in early January made his debut on Tuesday morning, weighing in at 4# 14 oz. He is such a little thing and seemed to be doing well. But his breathing is a little repressed so they are keeping him to do an apnea test on. GD is understandably upset but the hospital has been great. He was the only baby borne this week so has lots of nurses. Please keep them in your thoughts today that he will be able to come home this weekend. Thank you all.


Congrats on the grandbaby, prayers that he is doing and keeps doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, DH has decided that Hot and Sour soup is the best cure for a cold/flue, it knocked his right out. No, I don't have a recipe, I just call and order it and run down the street and pick it up at the Chinese restaraunt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of thinking marilyn - and be sure to eat the fudge first so you are sure to have room for it.

good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of cure - wonder if the local chinese restaurant has it - i've not been in it yet.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, DH has decided that Hot and Sour soup is the best cure for a cold/flue, it knocked his right out. No, I don't have a recipe, I just call and order it and run down the street and pick it up at the Chinese restaraunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks so much for taking the time to do a dish for those watching their weight. So kind of you. I figure we can adapt the recipes, but you are the best. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

For any of you who enjoy the Muppets, their version of _ A Christmas Carol_ is actually quite wonderful.

And I have a couple of pages more to catch up.[/quote]

The Muppets version of the Christmas Carol is one of my favourites if not my very favourite version. 
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> wondered where you were five - stay in bed - drink lots of fluids and get rid of that cold.
> 
> actually i would be celebrating the news and counting it an early christmas present.
> 
> ...


I ran out of egg nog so will have to celebrate with something else! Drank the orange juice too. :-( I better just raise a cup of hot chocolate. Lucky has decided that she likes the lil marshmellows on the hot chocolate! hmmmm, And open a new jar of pb. Rye toast, pb, and hot chocolate!! ;-)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I did take my mom shopping and she wore me out!!! I hope you are feeling better.


thewren said:


> good patocenizo - do you have time to eat and sleep? my mother always said "bush hands are happy hands" so your hands should be really really happy. lol
> 
> now that all the knitting is done i hope you have time to just sit and knit for fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still love the Italian and American subs that our local hot dog stands put together better than any of the chains.


Oh how I would love a good Chicago or dog from a ghost cart and a big paper bag of greasy fries. We went shopping at a great little store downtown (Jimmies) and have a jar of neon green relish in the fridge. I don't usually buy relish... but this is the real deal...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you believe it? Mom is back home already and has called to say so. The concert was LAST night..... Of course they did not go shopping. B rother stopped by my house on the way out so that we could see our 24 year old nephew..... I was still in PJ's.  Good think Drew was with him so that DH and I didn't give him a piece of our minds..... He did take her to Costco to buy some of the tilapia filets she said she liked. Great.... She can't cook them - as the oven is more than she can handle...... I have done NOTHING all day escept a load of laundry. Mail just brought a presnet I ordered and I can tell it is too small so need to see how to contact them to return. There is not contact info at all in package..... Panic mode had better set in soon... 

Dang.... Sorlenna....... Not fair of the lady to be so flighty... She doesn't seem like a very responsible person to be a foster mother for the pups....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I was probably on page 8. Didn't know that about jump to page tab.

I'm still trying to finish the decorating. The tree is up and lit which s a big project in itself. I have been fighting off something all week, maybe the flu but no time to stay in bed. Today I am , in bed all day, with Pontuf next to me, my little hot water bottle. Isn't it something how they know when you don't feel well and then won't leave you. Pontuf has the sweetest heart. 
I feel hot and cold, my skin feels tender very sensitive, I have no energy, no appetite, want to sleep all the time.....is it the flu? I made DH pick up some Ensure and those concentrated fruit/vegetable juices. Etc. Just need to get back on my feet. SO much to do next week! I never get sick so this is unusual. But reading all your posts everyone seems to be coming down or fighting off something. I saw on the news that Texas has especially been hit hard with the flu.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I still love the Italian and American subs that our local hot dog stands put together better than any of the chains.
> ...


Dreamweaver,

Just bought the makings for Chicago dogs for our indoor tailgating before the Packer game tomorrow. We have a local deli that will sell me a small container of the bright green relish. The dogs just aren't the same without it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> For any of you who enjoy the Muppets, their version of _ A Christmas Carol_ is actually quite wonderful.
> 
> And I have a couple of pages more to catch up.


The Muppets version of the Christmas Carol is one of my favourites if not my very favourite version. 
marilyn[/quote]





My favorite Muppet carol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i call that a feast five - i haven't eaten yet today - pb sounds good - think i will go and make one - eat with some orange juice.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you take care of yourself pontuf - the flu is nothing to fool around with - i love v8 juice when i am sick - and orange juice. stay warm.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam, I was probably on page 8. Didn't know that about jump to page tab.
> 
> I'm still trying to finish the decorating. The tree is up and lit which s a big project in itself. I have been fighting off something all week, maybe the flu but no time to stay in bed. Today I am , in bed all day, with Pontuf next to me, my little hot water bottle. Isn't it something how they know when you don't feel well and then won't leave you. Pontuf has the sweetest heart.
> I feel hot and cold, my skin feels tender very sensitive, I have no energy, no appetite, want to sleep all the time.....is it the flu? I made DH pick up some Ensure and those concentrated fruit/vegetable juices. Etc. Just need to get back on my feet. SO much to do next week! I never get sick so this is unusual. But reading all your posts everyone seems to be coming down or fighting off something. I saw on the news that Texas has especially been hit hard with the flu.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver,
> 
> Just bought the makings for Chicago dogs for our indoor tailgating before the Packer game tomorrow. We have a local deli that will sell me a small container of the bright green relish. The dogs just aren't the same without it.


If I left now........

Have you made any of the cheese scarves? I would think a must for a Packers fan... I want to send them to my WI niece and nephew....


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Caught up again. I went on a grocery run and focused on finishing up the other baby sock. I know that I've done more today, but it doesn't feel like it.

I love the Muppet Christmas Carol (light the fire, not the rat!)

I plan on cleaning up around here & putting up my winter decorations. I bought a new skinny tree; hopefully the cats won't think it's a new jungle gym...

I'm off to cook some salmon for dinner & have another round of the Mapple butternut squash & parsnips that I tried out last weekend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My youngest DD lives along tha marathon race route and they close all the streets for it so she is frantically running errands today for when she is locked in tomorrow.... Dec. is just not the time to be held hostage in your own home... Hope she will spend the time starting on Christmas cookies.... She is the official family baker. 

We (esp. youngest DD) watch all the Christmas classics. One year, I stitched "It's a Wonderful Life" surrounded by a border of holly for all three of us as out annual Christmas ornament a few years ago. We all leave it up all year.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You need to find Vienna or Hebrew National brand hotdogs if you are making them at home. The best hotdogs at the hotdog stands in Chicago are Vienna brand because the plant is right there in the city on Elston or Clybourn. YUM !
We used to buy fried shrimp at a stand on Grand and Wells the best you ever had and they gave it to you in a greasy paper bag. They were open all night. And as for all night, there is a stand on the near south side that everyone went for pork chop sandwiches. The best. You could stop by there at 3 in the morning and see every kind of character you can imagine, plus a line of limos around the block! And possibly whatever celebrity was in town performing. What a great city. Sometimes I really miss living there but I also love the West and living in the desert and mountains everywhere, and beautiful sunsets and wildlife.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.


Beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I've been missing! The Muppets Christmas Carol I love that movie! Also the squash and parsnip sounds awful good this the recipe on here? Pontif take good care of yourself I had that exact same thing and it turned into a chest cold that took weeks to get rid of! Hopefully you'll feel better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Angora*... So sorry to hear you are having a shingles episode. Is this new or a flare-up from the past? Have you had the shot? I know we talked about Gabapentin (just found 2 more bottles at mom's... though she is not taking it.) Are you taking someting for it?

*5*... and another one bites the dust..... sorry you have come down with cold... My daughter swears by the Zicam spray..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> You need to find Vienna or Hebrew National brand hotdogs if you are making them at home. The best hotdogs at the hotdog stands in Chicago are Vienna brand because the plant is right there in the city on Elston or Clybourn. YUM !
> We used to buy fried shrimp at a stand on Grand and Wells the best you ever had and they gave it to you in a greasy paper bag. They were open all night. And as for all night, there is a stand on the near south side that everyone went for pork chop sandwiches. The best. You could stop by there at 3 in the morning and see every kind of character you can imagine, plus a line of limos around the block! And possibly whatever celebrity was in town performing. What a great city. Sometimes I really miss living there but I also love the West and living in the desert and mountains everywhere, and beautiful sunsets and wildlife.


I am now officially homesick... The food scene in Chicago has always been excellent. I've done all of the above and Vienna is my dog of choice..... Chez Paul - we did their menus years a go.... Carm's Italian Beef and Sausage combo.... Black Angus beef, eating at the Blackhawk before taking the bus to the games.... Chinatown, Greektown, and so many other "favorites".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

donmaur, love the tea cozy, I would also love to know if you have a link to it, I'll keep getting caught up though and see. Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *5*... and another one bites the dust..... sorry you have come down with cold... My daughter swears by the Zicam spray..


You will be quite familiar that those who have lung problems catch everything that goes around!! The trick is to get to it before it really takes a hold of you!! haha, better have it now than at Christmas time.  Hoping your lungs are as well as they can be. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


LOL!!!! That is just too funny, I needed a good laugh, thank you for that. lol!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hoping your lungs are as well as they can be. :thumbup:


 I have a little cold, but nothing bad. Still waiting for the antifungal medication to arrive.... but I feel fine.... just lazy... Here comes DH with wine and a cheese plate... Time to pick up the knitting needles and call the day over...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > wondered where you were five - stay in bed - drink lots of fluids and get rid of that cold.
> ...


Remember to put a bit of brandy in your hot drink!! Helps colds or at least helps you to forget you have a cold. Hope you feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Gweniepooh, hope you have had a good day. x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


haha, nope no brandy for me -- haven't touched a drink, and have been 31 years sober!! I think I like me this way!! Thanks for the kind thought though, just does not work for me so for those that are able to take a drink, I dont mind, you all can have my share.  (I liked a good whiskey when I was drinking and a white wine.)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gweniepooh! I always say I am in my late, late, laaaate twenties--have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just popping in to say hello.
> ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


Hope you feel better soon, DH and I were both feeling under the weather yesterday afternoon so ordered soup from the Chinese resteraunt and went to bed, much better today. Great news about the ex though, I don't really wish for anyone to have bad health or anything but if it keeps him from intruding on your life, then all to the good. :thumbup: 
Here's to a happier weekend and on for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! Caught up with this weeks TP, now I need to go back and catch up on last weeks if I can. 

Gweniepooh, hope you had a great BD today, I'd sing, but it'd be rather out of tune, flat actually. lol

The muppets Christmas carol is a great one, I also love the original Christmas Carol with Alister Sims, and the original Miracle on 34th street, but I do enjoy The Santa Clause movies with Tim Allen. Of course It's a wonderful life is a must, I have that on dvd and watched it in June just because I needed the pick me up with everything going on at that time.  Oh, Cary Grant in the Bishops Wife is great too, he could be my angel any day. lol
Okay, now to finish this glove and then the sleeves for the sweater that I really need to get done. Talk to you all later, Sorlenna, did you ever hear from the foster mom? It seems strange that she didn't at least give you a call and let you know what was up. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> cards, and baking & candy making that are left to do.
> 
> hey, rookie are you doing the molded candies, i did some turtles a wk ago.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say hello.
> ...


Thank you Poledra! I have more than had my share of misfortunes from ex and dont need anymore. I will have a joyful Christmas and stay home. Setting up my creche tomorrow. I am likely going over to help Mom put up her Christmas tree this week. Meantime, I plan on staying inside and not getting a chill. I need to go to the next town on Monday. Seems I have gotten a subpena to testify against a guy who was engaged in nasty behavior -- death threats to some local students. Within minutes of seeing this posted on facebook, I was on the phone to the police. That was just before Halloween. hmmmm, no good deed and all that ...... ;-)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:[/quote][/quote]

Sounds to me as if he knew he wouldn't be coming before he called the first time, 5, but just played the old cards to get a rise out of you--like old times for him?

What's the line from the old carol, "Rejoice, rejoice"? Seems appropriate for now, doesn't it?

Hope you're getting to feeling better and able to enjoy the holiday season. Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, your kind and gracious words have brought tears to my ears. Thank you for recognizing that I wasn't whining about our situation, truly. It just is what it is and God still cares and provides.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > For any of you who enjoy the Muppets, their version of _ A Christmas Carol_ is actually quite wonderful.
> ...






My favorite Muppet carol. [/quote]

Thank you for this! Made my day!!!
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


[/quote]

Sounds to me as if he knew he wouldn't be coming before he called the first time, 5, but just played the old cards to get a rise out of you--like old times for him?

What's the line from the old carol, "Rejoice, rejoice"? Seems appropriate for now, doesn't it?

Hope you're getting to feeling better and able to enjoy the holiday season. Merry Christmas to you and yours.
Ohio Joy[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes, I do believe it was just his old planned head games and I admit I was terrified to have him come here. I just cant allow myself to go through that again, my emotions and thoughts are all too fragile yet to handle him. omg, I fell apart with him just telling me he was coming here!! The panic I was in was too intense this time and thank God my friend was home and could talk me out of it.

I am planning to celebrate with everything that is within me this Christmas! hhaha, Joy to the World! and yes Rejoice. While I am at it, Handel's Messiah -- Hallelujah, Hallelujah!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hoping that those with colds and flu will get plenty of rest and soothing foods until they feel better. We don't want anyone sick for the holidays.

5-good news that you will have an ex-free holiday

I hope that the new little one will thrive and be home soon.

Ohio Joy-I loved your posting. Family, friends and faith is really what Christmas is all about.. If we have those, life is good and we are blessed.

WI Joy


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, DH has decided that Hot and Sour soup is the best cure for a cold/flue, it knocked his right out. No, I don't have a recipe, I just call and order it and run down the street and pick it up at the Chinese restaraunt.


Sam,
Pray thee well! I swear by the Hot and Sour Soup too. You can GOOGLE a recipe. I don't know if you watch that show that is a faux Sherlock Holmes series called "Elementary" but Sherlock had the flu on this weeks show and Watson made him a Chinese Tea concoction that was also a cure for the flu. I don't think a special recipe for a Chinese tea is necessary though, Green tea with honey and lemon is wonderful. If you want to turn it into a toddy, you could have a very lovely evening. Unfortunately, I can't drink these days. Oh, I can sleep like a baby first off and then I'll be awake all night. Again, Speedy Recovery whichever remeady for a cure you use!
marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got back from Firehouse Subs for my birthday supper.
Had their Italian Meatball sub and it was yummy. I also love subs. There is a Jimmy Johns here Pontuf but I haven't been there yet. Firehouse Subs is new here, also a franchise, and so much better than Subway.



Pontuf said:


> I love subs, especially Italian subs. We got great subs when we lived in Chicago but let me tell you I really like Jimmy Johns! It's a franchise but really good and excellent bread/rolls. Anyone agree?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The Muppets version of the Christmas Carol is one of my favourites if not my very favourite version. marilyn
> ...


Thank you for this! Made my day!!!
marilyn[/quote]

You are welcome!! everyone deserves a well made day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine is gone too. Whoops....it is back guess I should have said mine WAS missing this morning. Glad it's back

Sorlenna from the posts I've been reading you still didn't have the pup. Any news yet?

5: Sorry you're not feeling well; drink fluids & rest.

A HUGE thank you to everyone that wished me a happy birthday. It was/is still a good day/evening.



Pontuf said:


> My "jump to page" button disappeared. Is anyone see having this problem?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from Firehouse Subs for my birthday supper.
> Had their Italian Meatball sub and it was yummy. I also love subs. There is a Jimmy Johns here Pontuf but I haven't been there yet. Firehouse Subs is new here, also a franchise, and so much better than Subway.
> 
> Our fave sub shop is Firehouse, never had a bad one there and they are definitely better than Subway, I've never had Jimmy Johns either, will have to try if we come across one in our travels. So glad you enjoyed it, their meatball is one of my faves.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

gottasch...thank you so much for the cookie recipe. It will be so diverse in flavors or types

sorlenna/pontuff/5...so sorry you all are sick. Do take care of yourselves

potocenico...you are so blessed to still have your mom. Mine passed away in 2007 at the age of 89. I miss her every day

ohio joy...I think we should all have your sentiment. The season should not stress us out. It is a time to remember how we have been blessed and to be with those we love and cling to our faith

redkimba...good luck. My two cats are getting good exercise with our Christmas tree. Even the spray water bottle doesn't discourage them!

Angora...Sure pray the shingles get better. They can be so painful

Sam...as always, thank you for your kind words and I just love the tip of two clicks on the backspace button

Hugs to all...Betty


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! gweniepooh


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is what happens when you run out of stash!!!!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Y


thewren said:


> queenmum - it's good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you had a good time and that we see you again real soon - the more voices we have the better the conversation don't you think? we will be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you, Sam. I'll be back.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Gweniepooh! I'm so glad you had a good day.

Sorlenna, I hope you hear something soon. I've got my fingers crossed.

Sending healthy vibes to all of you that are feeling poorly. I hope you are better soon.

5, I am doing the happy dance for you! And yes, it is fine for you to be glad that he is not coming! I would be surprised if you weren't!

Loved the Muppets song. We do need to be thankful for the things we have, and especially family and friends.

I didn't think this would happen, but it is quieter without the cat! It will be interesting to see if DD keeps him with her or brings him back. I'm really fine either way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> You will be so glad you did have time for your mother. My mother passed two days after Christmas last year after a severe stroke. But months before that we had gone "shopping" the clothing store we went to she looked at every rack and every piece in her size--this was her usual way of shopping--she had to see everything. I just waited amused that at 90 she still had her old habits. I am so glad I did spend this time with her.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your mother last year just after christmas. I'm sure you will have many lovely memories this Christmas and hope those will make the holidays more memorable. but I'm sure there will be some sad times too.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I have finally finished all the posts. I almost hate to post as I never have anthing uplifting or interesting to say as you all do. I have been veery concerned for two different friends this past two weeks. I try so hard not to involve you all. My friend of 45 years is having an especially hard time this year. Her husband committed suicide in 2007. This year seems to be the worst for her.
> My other best friend of over 40 years is in a controlling relationship. Her DH is very controlling...he has gotten her to give up CD's, DVD's, watches any kindle books she buys, and she, too, loves to craft and sew...he is now trying to take that away...he is on her all the time about giving to others or fixing meals for sick friends. I don't know what to tell her to help. She loves her DH dearly and from my side of it he is a wonderful man except for the control he has over her. All I can do is listen, but my heart breaks for her.
> Doogie...my dad was a Marine in WWII. I so appreciate and love the men who have and are serving to provide us with freedom. I also appreciate the sacrafice their families make.
> Sorlenna, I am waiting to see a picture. Have you decided on a name yet?
> ...


Bulldog- so sorry to hear of your friends' troubles it can be so hard, not knowing where to step in, or even if one can. I for one love to hear from you! Don't worry about boring me, as Sam puts it the more voices we hear, the more interesting the KTP becomes! With Fale it is just a matter of keeping him focused- at least he has now realised he is leaving me on my own for Christmas- but I have plans, and a back up plan as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fale travels on the evening of the 17th- how long he will be there is anybody's guess at present, probably dependent on who comes home with him- it is getting a bit expensive all this double tripping!


Okay Julie, how many construction projects do you have planned to do during Fale's vacation this time?  Make sure you rest.[/quote]

The main project is to sort out my CD storage shelves- they are at the back of what is now the workroom or more accurately will be the work room- so they are beside one of the players- have to measure that up- try not to worry him by going around with my tape measure! Then hopefully to rationalise at least some of the boxes stored in there. It is a glorious day here- nearly 23C inside- slight wind bringing a chill, but not a lot of cloud. People were handing out Christmas cards at Church- nice gesture- makes one feel included! How is your DD going with the trucking course?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


I remember someone wondering a while back now! have no idea if it is true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello everyone,from gray, rainy southern New Jersey.
> 
> I can only stay a minute at the Tea Party today, but I wanted to update everyone on events from the storm damage,due to my absences.
> 
> ...


Good that you have been able to drop in! I was following to some extent the postings you made about the damage to the beach house- sorry it has to go. Hopefully Christmas will bring some cheer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks so much for taking the time to do a dish for those watching their weight. So kind of you. I figure we can adapt the recipes, but you are the best. :thumbdown:

Oh no, I hit the wrong sign again. :shock: :x  
I meant
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
What is wrong with me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Only on page 3 figured would post and catch up when i can! lol Got the tree up and lights on it, no decorations yet, tempted to leave it the way it is. Not sure I will put up much else, too much to do not enough time and energy. Spent 3 hours on the phone today between the internet provider, wireless router people and Direct TV. We have been having problems trying to download movies from the free on demand for a long time, finally broke down and spent the time to fix it. I waited so long because I knew it would be a round of phone calls and long ones at that. It came down to our internet connection was to slow to handle the downloading so had to upgrade our speed. We did have the slowest speed internet. Now have a mid range one only $5 more a month for the next year anyway and much more speed. Did manage to get laundry done while holding on the phone, dishes done and tator tot cassarole made for the week. One of DHs favorites. His last final for this semester is Monday, and he is laid off work on Thursday till after the first of the year. Will be nice to see him for awhile and for him to sleep and just relax for a few weeks. This week and next are 4 day weeks for me and then the next two after that are 3 day weeks so we will have some extra time together also. Going shopping and to have lunch with oldest DS in Bloomington tomorrow. Also meeting stepmom (dad has to go pick up his boat as it is now fixed) they are giving GS her old kindle fire for xmas so going to get it and get a little training on it. They have decided to be snow birds this year and are going South after the first of the year. First year they are both retired and my dad LOVES to fish. Better get busy again doing something, knitting I think. Hugs and prayers to all will catch up when I can!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay Julie, how many construction projects do you have planned to do during Fale's vacation this time?  Make sure you rest.[/quote]

The main project is to sort out my CD storage shelves- they are at the back of what is now the workroom or more accurately will be the work room- so they are beside one of the players- have to measure that up- try not to worry him by going around with my tape measure! Then hopefully to rationalise at least some of the boxes stored in there. It is a glorious day here- nearly 23C inside- slight wind bringing a chill, but not a lot of cloud. People were handing out Christmas cards at Church- nice gesture- makes one feel included! How is your DD going with the trucking course?[/quote]

It's going well, he has the backing and the shifting down fairly well, I guess. Said that driving a manual transmission car doesn't help any when learning to drive an 18 wheeler. lol.
He has one more full week to go and then they get their licenses the following Monday and Tuesday, he is going to go ahead and get the endorsments for Hazmat, Tanker, double & triple trailers at the same time since they won't cost extra if he does them then. 
I really have to get out my card making stuff and see what cards I have made and what ones I need to do and get them in the mail, oh well, it'll get done, eventually.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam, I was probably on page 8. Didn't know that about jump to page tab.
> 
> I'm still trying to finish the decorating. The tree is up and lit which s a big project in itself. I have been fighting off something all week, maybe the flu but no time to stay in bed. Today I am , in bed all day, with Pontuf next to me, my little hot water bottle. Isn't it something how they know when you don't feel well and then won't leave you. Pontuf has the sweetest heart.
> I feel hot and cold, my skin feels tender very sensitive, I have no energy, no appetite, want to sleep all the time.....is it the flu? I made DH pick up some Ensure and those concentrated fruit/vegetable juices. Etc. Just need to get back on my feet. SO much to do next week! I never get sick so this is unusual. But reading all your posts everyone seems to be coming down or fighting off something. I saw on the news that Texas has especially been hit hard with the flu.


Such a busy time of year to be sick. Feel better soon Pontuf. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My youngest DD lives along tha marathon race route and they close all the streets for it so she is frantically running errands today for when she is locked in tomorrow.... Dec. is just not the time to be held hostage in your own home... Hope she will spend the time starting on Christmas cookies.... She is the official family baker.
> 
> We (esp. youngest DD) watch all the Christmas classics. One year, I stitched "It's a Wonderful Life" surrounded by a border of holly for all three of us as out annual Christmas ornament a few years ago. We all leave it up all year.....


How wonderful that DD has taken on being the official baker and your It's a Wonderful Life holly ornament sounds lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the crescent moon, just a few minutes ago.
> ...


Glad I caught it! and it is a beautiful day to follow!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Angora*... So sorry to hear you are having a shingles episode. Is this new or a flare-up from the past? Have you had the shot? I know we talked about Gabapentin (just found 2 more bottles at mom's... though she is not taking it.) Are you taking someting for it?
> 
> *5*... and another one bites the dust..... sorry you have come down with cold... My daughter swears by the Zicam spray..


It's the post herpetic neuralgia or as one could say, nerve damage from when I had the shingles. I'm sure not taking the gabapentin. Did the job on the pain but messed up my brain. I only took 2 aspirin and am resting as it seems to be worse when I am tired. I have been pushing myself lately, so guess what. I'm taking it easy. I don't think aspirin helps this much but did take a little edge off it. Much better today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping your lungs are as well as they can be. :thumbup:
> ...


Your DH sounds like mine. He always brings me wine at night. Those special small things they do are so nice. Hope you get over this cold before it gets worse. Just can't believe all the hassles you are going through with this fungus and now getting medicine. I know it has been over 6 months now you have been dealing with this. Is it 8 months now. Hope they get a new batch on the way to you and they can find the lost batch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Happy Birthday Gweniepooh! I always say I am in my late, late, laaaate twenties--have a good rest of the day.


I like that one. :thumbup:

I told my son that he was the age I thought I was. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sam, your kind and gracious words have brought tears to my ears. Thank you for recognizing that I wasn't whining about our situation, truly. It just is what it is and God still cares and provides.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Christmas can have even more meaning when we don't have all the expensive presents as we can share the true meaning and the beauty of being together. I knew a family with 9 children and they only exchanged what they made for each other.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Angora*... So sorry to hear you are having a shingles episode. Is this new or a flare-up from the past? Have you had the shot? I know we talked about Gabapentin (just found 2 more bottles at mom's... though she is not taking it.) Are you taking someting for it?
> ...


Angora, I have a question about the Gabapentin, you say it messed up your brain, how so?? I've been on it about 3 months now, I seem to be having some issues remembering things. Nothing major, just can't think of a name or something I'm trying to say, can't remember what something is called. Ticks me off for sure! I never thought it might be the Gabapantin though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Julie, how many construction projects do you have planned to do during Fale's vacation this time?  Make sure you rest.


The main project is to sort out my CD storage shelves- they are at the back of what is now the workroom or more accurately will be the work room- so they are beside one of the players- have to measure that up- try not to worry him by going around with my tape measure! Then hopefully to rationalise at least some of the boxes stored in there. It is a glorious day here- nearly 23C inside- slight wind bringing a chill, but not a lot of cloud. People were handing out Christmas cards at Church- nice gesture- makes one feel included! How is your DD going with the trucking course?[/quote]

It's going well, he has the backing and the shifting down fairly well, I guess. Said that driving a manual transmission car doesn't help any when learning to drive an 18 wheeler. lol.
He has one more full week to go and then they get their licenses the following Monday and Tuesday, he is going to go ahead and get the endorsments for Hazmat, Tanker, double & triple trailers at the same time since they won't cost extra if he does them then. 
I really have to get out my card making stuff and see what cards I have made and what ones I need to do and get them in the mail, oh well, it'll get done, eventually. [/quote]
____________________________________
My niece and her husband are truck drivers and my nephew also. He did a lot of Hazmat to earn extra money. Now he is driving Nissans to car dealers. I often wondered if they were on the road next to me as they traveled the whole country.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Quite a while ago we discussed this here at the KTP and I listed out the side effects as someone was having difficulty with someone who was on it. It was a drug developed to control epilepsy. Anyways, the gabapentin is a drug that really can zombie out a person -- memory problems, not thinking clearly, confusion, disorientation, mindless babbling with no connecting thoughts, loss of balance issues, dry mouth. It affects people to different degrees. I have never come across anyone in my nursing who was successfully treated with gabepentin, and none of my friends either. It really is not a kind medication to be on. You have to be weened off of it. If someone is on it and wants/needs to come off it, consult with the pharmacist is what I always advise. 

http://shingles.emedtv.com/gabapentin/gabapentin-side-effects.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Still no news. Maybe it is not meant to be. DD finished the tree by putting her ornaments on--it looks much better (think she was trying to cheer me up). I have finished the last heel and am now starting on the six legs of six socks...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


It affected me differently but Dreamweaver's mother was on it and had problems with it too and hers might have been similar to what you are saying. I hope you don't get a reaction to it though as it was wonderful for the pain of the neuralgia and fibromyalgia. I wish I could take it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you 5mm, I guess that was one that I missed. I will call my doctor on Monday and see what she says about me coming off of it. It has helped with the pain so much will miss the relief, but friends have noticed the problems with my talking then going blank for a word, it has been upsetting me, so guess this is the problem, or more than likely is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Still no news. Maybe it is not meant to be. DD finished the tree by putting her ornaments on--it looks much better (think she was trying to cheer me up). I have finished the last heel and am now starting on the six legs of six socks...


I just can't believe that she wouldn't want you for that little doggie's parents. Do you think she has fallen in love with him and won't let him go?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


Totally unaware of this. Have you noticed any differences??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?
> ...


I did notice a change in the overall "tone" of the Knitting Paradise when they started to allow political and religious postings. They removed the ban from these posts and took it out of the rules and regulations. That was quite a while ago now, sometime back in the summer, I believe. It could be due to a change in Administration. I dont know. :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Still no news. Maybe it is not meant to be. DD finished the tree by putting her ornaments on--it looks much better (think she was trying to cheer me up). I have finished the last heel and am now starting on the six legs of six socks...


Are you able to phone and find out about the daschund? :?:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol: 
I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


Oh my goodness Marianne. That is really something. You have a green thumb for sure. That made me smile to see you actually got a baby pineapple. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Congratulations on the award too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - i love hot and sour soup - i may see if the local chinese restaurant has it.

i love the new sherlock - i'll even watch the reruns - it is so well done - masterpiece theater has also run a new sherlock - it takes place in modern times - cell phones - etc. but elementary is my new all time favorite - i think a.c.doyle would approve.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, DH has decided that Hot and Sour soup is the best cure for a cold/flue, it knocked his right out. No, I don't have a recipe, I just call and order it and run down the street and pick it up at the Chinese restaraunt.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> ...


What was great was I ended up planting 8 pineapple tops and I harvested a total of 20 pineapples that year, I used everyone of them and they were delicious :thumbup: I planted one this year, but started it a bit late, trying to nurse it through the winter, if this one flops, I'll start another one or two or 8 next spring :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, I'm watching Sherlock on Netflix, I think it is the BBC version, I am really enjoying this series. I also watched the newest movie version both movies, I can't remember the star that played Sherlock, but I really loved these movies. Just remembered his name is Robert Downey Jr. :thumbup: (I've always been terrible about remembering actors names)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


Very nice Marianne!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover would you share the tater tot casserole recipe? I love tater tots and have heard of this in passing before (not here) and would love to have it.

We had problems with our internet/tv service (charter) for years until they finally put a booster in. Usually no problem not.



Pup lover said:


> Only on page 3 figured would post and catch up when i can! lol Got the tree up and lights on it, no decorations yet, tempted to leave it the way it is. Not sure I will put up much else, too much to do not enough time and energy. Spent 3 hours on the phone today between the internet provider, wireless router people and Direct TV. We have been having problems trying to download movies from the free on demand for a long time, finally broke down and spent the time to fix it. I waited so long because I knew it would be a round of phone calls and long ones at that. It came down to our internet connection was to slow to handle the downloading so had to upgrade our speed. We did have the slowest speed internet. Now have a mid range one only $5 more a month for the next year anyway and much more speed. Did manage to get laundry done while holding on the phone, dishes done and tator tot cassarole made for the week. One of DHs favorites. His last final for this semester is Monday, and he is laid off work on Thursday till after the first of the year. Will be nice to see him for awhile and for him to sleep and just relax for a few weeks. This week and next are 4 day weeks for me and then the next two after that are 3 day weeks so we will have some extra time together also. Going shopping and to have lunch with oldest DS in Bloomington tomorrow. Also meeting stepmom (dad has to go pick up his boat as it is now fixed) they are giving GS her old kindle fire for xmas so going to get it and get a little training on it. They have decided to be snow birds this year and are going South after the first of the year. First year they are both retired and my dad LOVES to fish. Better get busy again doing something, knitting I think. Hugs and prayers to all will catch up when I can!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5/Marianne...my neurosurgeon put me on Gabapentin. It was wonderful in relieving some of my back pain but I suffered from everyone of the side effects, especially the memory loss. I did the craziest things. My internist took me off of it and put me on Lyrica. So far so good.

Sorlenna...am waiting anxiously. Not nice to do you this way.

I don't know if this would interest any of you, but I just finished the fifth strip on our afghan (figure it will take about 14). I found a bind off using the crochet hook on you tube. It is the neatest method. You use a crochet hook the size of your knitting needle and use it as your right needle. Knit first two stitches and pull the left stitch through the right stitch. Knit another stitch and pull through the right stitch all the way to end Finish off. It makes such a nice finish. I cast on with the crochet hook on this project so both ends will be the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny five - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> This is what happens when you run out of stash!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora so sorry to hear you are having problems with shingles. I have got to get that shot myself. I wouldn't take the Gabapentin either; was on it for awhile and had problems with it also. Hope you continue to rest and that the aspirin helps.



Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Angora*... So sorry to hear you are having a shingles episode. Is this new or a flare-up from the past? Have you had the shot? I know we talked about Gabapentin (just found 2 more bottles at mom's... though she is not taking it.) Are you taking someting for it?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> 5/Marianne...my neurosurgeon put me on Gabapentin. It was wonderful in relieving some of my back pain but I suffered from everyone of the side effects, especially the memory loss. I did the craziest things. My internist took me off of it and put me on Lyrica. So far so good.
> 
> Sorlenna...am waiting anxiously. Not nice to do you this way.
> 
> I don't know if this would interest any of you, but I just finished the fifth strip on our afghan (figure it will take about 14). I found a bind off using the crochet hook on you tube. It is the neatest method. You use a crochet hook the size of your knitting needle and use it as your right needle. Knit first two stitches and pull the left stitch through the right stitch. Knit another stitch and pull through the right stitch all the way to end Finish off. It makes such a nice finish. I cast on with the crochet hook on this project so both ends will be the same.


Do you have the link for the youtube on this crochet bind off?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny five - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

until we hear for sure i will treat it as a rumor. as long as they don't change anything i am fine.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cool Marianne. You must have the greenest thumb.



Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne i do like your pineapple, specially the little baby. I must have a go at growing one. Another pot to find a place for!! Glad you are home & well. Sorry to hear about your son's job but perhaps he can have a rest which will help his health. I'm impressed that he doesn't want to go on disability, you should be proud of him, you've obviously brought him up properly.

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> 5/Marianne...my neurosurgeon put me on Gabapentin. It was wonderful in relieving some of my back pain but I suffered from everyone of the side effects, especially the memory loss. I did the craziest things. My internist took me off of it and put me on Lyrica. So far so good.
> 
> I wish I could take Lyrica, but it has bad side effects for my liver. I had asked the doctor about it but with me having severe liver problems she advised against it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you should try the pineapple, it is really an easy plant to grow. It takes awhile to root down but once it takes hold, it will take off. 

I had a nice long talk with Ben today, he was over the shock of the job loss. He has a plan, he is going to see if he can first go back as a contract consultant with the company. He said that they all got laid off due to the Obama-care plan for businesses, they had to have 50 or less employees or else they would have to provide a health insurance plan for them. They can't afford that so they just dropped their staff down to 49 to eliminate the problem. There is a possibility of several going back as consultants on a contract basis. If that doesn't come to be, he plans on starting his own business doing independent IT work, he knows many companies that he has helped while at the job he just left, so that is a major possibility. If he doesn't have sufficient results in 6 months he will start the paperwork for the disability. He really doesn't want to do that, I don't blame him for that, but he can't afford to have no income to help his wife (she is the major income) but at least he has some positive ideas. 
It's almost 11 pm here, I should get to bed, since it rained today we didn't get the decorations brought over from the storage unit. So, guess we will do that tomorrow. I am so ready to get the decorations all put up. I need to wrap presents soon, my closet is a disaster zone, I'm afraid to open the door for fear of something falling :shock: No room left under my bed either, :lol: But it is only a twin size and I have the fabric style cube drawer things under there, I use them to store WIP's and other knitting things, 2 are stuffed full of cotton yarns for dishcloths :roll: I have a very small room, so all space is utilized fully :!: :!: 
Sweet dreams/ have a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may be. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers for all my KTP family :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mm. ThIs is fabulous! I loved it so much! The animation is great too. Sent it to all my knitting friends. I don't know how you found this but thanks so much for posting the link.

Pontuf

.=5mmdpns]This is what happens when you run out of stash!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night Marianne; sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and she lost it - darn.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > very funny five - thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Angora
I hope you feel much better. I know the shingles can be very painful.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sam, I was probably on page 8. Didn't know that about jump to page tab.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't been able to speak to the lady. I just don't know. I'm trying to focus on other things right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does this not just lift you into the meaning of the season.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mm. ThIs is fabulous! I loved it so much! The animation is great too. Sent it to all my knitting friends. I don't know how you found this but thanks so much for posting the link.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and she lost it - darn.
> sam
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW Marianne. This is amazing! I had no idea . Thanks for posting!

Pontuf

to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol: 
I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> does this not just lift you into the meaning of the season.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Really funny! Thanks

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This morning somewhere around 4:30am, I switched on the radio as I could not sleep. Here is the song that came on and brought me a smile.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It was me that wondered about the Gabapentin awhile back and I did take mom off of it. She was exhibiting all the side affects and is so much better now... but I did find two big bottles of it at her house Friday and need to get erto throw them out. I have one here that I removed, but didn't ealize she had even more stashed away....She is now just taking Advil for the flare-ups and they happen whenever she gets stressed.... BTW.. she is back home already. The concert was LAST night. All that stress and packing for ONE night.... She sounded very relieved to be back in her own place.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I must try to grow a pineapple. I love fersh and eat them often. Dh even has a special tool that spirals down and cuts them into rings.... It does look like the plant gets pretty big though... It may have to be a summer outside project...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the excuse for bringing her home early?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I must try to grow a pineapple. I love fersh and eat them often. Dh even has a special tool that spirals down and cuts them into rings.... It does look like the plant gets pretty big though... It may have to be a summer outside project...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it is time for my beauty sleep - no - there isn't enough sleep that could do that. lol i'll just settle for some good deep restful sleep.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a little after 2:30 am and I think it is time for me to get some much needed rest. I just hope the dogs don't wake me up too early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodnight, you two! and to all other 'sleeping beauties'! good evening Darowil! Good morning Agnes! and any others of the UK/ to Balkan contingent! i wonder if any of the KP members in India read the KTP?, I do recall one lady- a very long time ago, posting. I think it was on the KTP and not the general forum.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am planning to celebrate with everything that is within me this Christmas! hhaha, Joy to the World! and yes Rejoice. While I am at it, Handel's Messiah -- Hallelujah, Hallelujah!





Have a look at this version.......I loved it lol

http://voxvocispublicus.homestead.com/Index.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Agnes! that was lovely, both- have not got you tube doing what I want yet! I remember seeing an Inuit chorus of it too a long time ago- brilliant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, Patches- you have to be up very very early for a Sunday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Patches- you have to be up very very early for a Sunday!


yes, up and moving around, getting ready for coffee and then church. have a good day today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is rising 10-30pm, Sunday here- but for Darowil it is about 3-1/2 hours earlier, Sunday evening, she like us will have been to church- and then possibly fitted in some cricket- she is a great cricket fan- I just watch the finals of most things! except boxing - don't like that or wrestling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > My son just stopped by to borrow my laptop but changed his mind when he discovered it is an old HP, only has XP and overheats--I use a cooling pan. Then he told me that Apple laptops were a great fashion statement for when you meet with your friends at coffee houses--so I decided to upgrade.
> ...


I think she has a great sense of humour!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rising 10-30pm, Sunday here- but for Darowil it is about 3-1/2 hours earlier, Sunday evening, she like us will have been to church- and then possibly fitted in some cricket- she is a great cricket fan- I just watch the finals of most things! except boxing - don't like that or wrestling.


4:30 AM here, getting ready to start my day. I don't do sports much only to see my grandson play football.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely day- and a good time at church!

I am off to sleep now- perchance to dream!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have a lovely day- and a good time at church!
> 
> I am off to sleep now- perchance to dream!


sleep well :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> You are sooo right, putting it off is my biggest problem and, of course, spending a lot of time here at KP. But that is a good thing. I always learn so much and appreciate everyone of you who contribute. We have a common interest and share just dealing with life--I quote things to my friends that I learned here and share your recipes/receipts. Before printing out I always put who and when a recipe was contributed. Thanks all--now off to make Sam's fudge.


I'm alwys putting off things now thst i'm not so busy-includinhg finding some work.
I too now put who posted a recipe and when so Ican tell you that I made the Christmas sleighs that Melyn posted on the KTp fdated 23 Nov. And Strawberry Snowmen that Stableummon posted on the 16 Oct (probably not on the KTP). We had a family over for afternoon tea before going to the church Carols held each year in the Town Hall. A very professional performance as always. The sleighs and snowmen were a great success, though the candy canes were not so popular, but that was not surprising.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished up another heel on the pile of socks--now, I have a question for all you cable-savvy people. The ones I've practiced have pulled the work in a lot (worried that if I try a cable on a sock's leg that it will end up way too tight). Tips for avoiding this? I did practice a second one where I managed to loosen up some--is practice the trick?
> 
> We are still waiting for the call...


Cables do pull in. You could add about 4 stiches to the leg after the ribbing, but depending on how firm the sock is it may stretch enough without. I don't normally add extra stitches for a few cables (though the ones with only a couple of stitches don't stretch as much). And if pattern the leg leave two extra on the top of the foot and decrease the heel down to half your cast-on stitches i.e. an extra decrease (if no pattern on the foot then decrease twice on the first row after the heel). 
You may already have an answer but if I wait to see after the 10+ pages I will forget.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> [
> 
> Just a quick tutorial on "right clic".
> 
> Also if you find the print or a picture too small to see, just hold the Ctrl key down, the lower left key, and push the center "wheel" on your mouse forward to enlarge and back to make the screen smaller.


I think Angora is on an Apple (not like the recently updated one) but these seem to work there- just use command rather than the control key (as for all these types of things).
They coul dbe helpful, I too am not good at using my right click.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


Isn't God good- and because of it you have seen that you quickly pull yourself together and get on with life which you wouldn't have known if he hadn't said he was coming.
Hope you feel better in a day or two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello everyone,from gray, rainy southern New Jersey.
> 
> I can only stay a minute at the Tea Party today, but I wanted to update everyone on events from the storm damage,due to my absences.
> 
> A.


It must be very hard to be forced to give up the old place but so glad you are satisfied with the insurance outcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .... Dec. is just not the time to be held hostage in your own home... Hope she will spend the time starting on Christmas cookies.... She is the official family baker.
> 
> W


Maybe it is a good month to be kept home for a day. Makes you stay put for a day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ditto --- it's all about sharing our love and gifts of ourselves...you are inspirting and a reminder of what this season is all about.



thewren said:


> i truly wish more people had you outlook on the season - it really is about family and the fact that you are together - have adequate food and shelter - and the fact that you invited someone into your home at this time of the year - what could be more christmasy. i applaud you ohio joy - the world needs more people like you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For me Hot and Sour soup was an acquired taste---but once I got used to it, I crave it from time to time. I can see where it would be a good cold cure and so would egg drop soup and chicken won ton soup....okay, you've definitely got me thinking I need to have Chinese inspired food today.


thewren said:


> my kind of cure - wonder if the local chinese restaurant has it - i've not been in it yet.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nothing like neon green relish and if you can find Vienna hot dogs - you're almost there!!



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I still love the Italian and American subs that our local hot dog stands put together better than any of the chains.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful and so inspirational!

pontuf



agnescr said:


> I am planning to celebrate with everything that is within me this Christmas! hhaha, Joy to the World! and yes Rejoice. While I am at it, Handel's Messiah -- Hallelujah, Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once. 

Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


Wow, knew it could be done in theory, but no idea if it did actually work. Clearly it does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You bet!!! Haven't decided which ones yet, but next weekend will be spent in the kitchen with my daughter!


Southern Gal said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > cards, and baking & candy making that are left to do.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We can get Vienna hotdogs and neon green relish here in Arizona at Safeway and Frys. Must be because there are so many Chicago transplants here!

pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> nothing like neon green relish and if you can find Vienna hot dogs - you're almost there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rising 10-30pm, Sunday here- but for Darowil it is about 3-1/2 hours earlier, Sunday evening, she like us will have been to church- and then possibly fitted in some cricket- she is a great cricket fan- I just watch the finals of most things! except boxing - don't like that or wrestling.


cricket- I forgot that one of the state very short games (about 3 hours total) is on this evening. Don'think I will bother. Too tired, it is about 9.30 and I only managed 3 hours sleep las tnight- now feeling it so will finish the KTP and then head to bed, worry about the Digest another day.
Night night all. see you late tomorrow unless I don't sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same project. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


Yes- and currently I have WIP somewhere with my 4mm Knitpro interchangeable tips on it. Don't know what it is- just that the tips seem to be somewhere and I do recollect using them.
I've made a very sensible decision. I was going to do the Advent Scarf each day, realised that I just didn't have the time. So will take it away after Christmas and try and do a day at a time after Christmas. Far too much knitting to finish before then without adding something I don't have to do. Have decided to be organised and start scarfs for next Christmas early on and have one on the go all year. Will I manage it? And get them finished- if I aim at one a month I should more than do it. I think I am after about 10 pairs fingerless mittens. And then maybe if she does another Advent scarf I can do it next year! Plan ahead, but don't usually keep to them to well, I'm sure I will be just as rushed this time next year.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Darowil what is an advent scarf? We light our advent wreath every year during December but I have not heard of an advent scarf. Is it knit in stages?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


Didn't know this was how pineapples grew! Somehow I imagined they hung downwards like oranges and apples.  We learn so much more than knitting from this site!! :thumbup: Well done Marianne! I wonder if they would grow here if I kept it inside the house?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> ...


I started one a long time ago,like a hyacinth in a jar then planted it in a pot....survived till I moved house


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thanks Agnes, I must give this a go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to have a quiet day here today......DH and both sons, other GFather and various pals were all out last night wetting the baby's head. Wonderful how the poor mum does all the hard work and the men get to go out and celebrate! I think there will be a few sore heads today....and not a lot of sympathy!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL LOL, I know that's right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The 'no-sympathy' plan sounds like a good one to me, Kate. It seems to fit the morning-after occasion quite well. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have a lovely day- and a good time at church!
> 
> I am off to sleep now- perchance to dream!


Good Morning Lurker, thought you would be asleep by now ;-) May your dreams hold you in deep slumber for a good nights rest. 
Hugs dear friend,
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you, dear lady! Slept a bit- but want to get my pumpernickel on the way! that is now warming to start temperature.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


I will lose one or two of my projects for a time until I need the bag I have put it into.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember that he got some additional help, but haven't heard about a complete change.


Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gweniepooh! Got busy with the finals paper so I'm just a tad late on the wishing.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for all the KTP birthday wishes! Nothing special planned for today since DH had to work. Will go to my favorite sub shop for dinner; got a birthday coupon for a free sub so might as well use it since it must be used on actual birthday and I do love a good sub sandwich. May go see the movie Lincoln this evening but it all depends on how tired DH may be.Has anyone seen it yet? Bless his heart he's worked so hard the past two weeks. Only had one day off. DH fixed steak dinner last night for me.
> 
> Will check back in later; I promised myself I would get the house cleaned today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thank you, dear lady! Slept a bit- but want to get my pumpernickel on the way! that is now warming to start temperature.


 I like your new avatar, who is the photo of.
Reminds me I should get the bread going this morning.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I really haven't tried to grow a pineapple plant inside the house, I did have one in a greenhouse (small homemade greenhouse) one year, it was doing quite well till a storm hit and a huge tree fell .. lost all the plants that year.  I do have one growing here.. I keep it moist, not wet, full sun, it seems to be doing well, but as I said, I haven't tried one over the winter.. so should be interesting to see how it does. The one in the picture, I believe I started that in March or early spring. Never hurts to play with plants, I have an avocado seed that has sprouted and put it in some dirt, and by golly gee, I have a small tree growing, I do have to re pot as the bulb has popped out of the dirt. C brought me home two small spruce trees all decorated for Christmas, I need to pot those in our planters beside the front door. They will be slow growing but can be the center of the pots and I can fill in with seasonal flowers. 
Today is destined to be the day of decorating the inside of the house. It's cloudy and wet outside, but forecast for rain and thunderstorms tomorrow so hope to get this done so that we can relax and enjoy the rest of the holiday. 
Oh speaking of holiday, Ben and Diane are hoping to come over and spend the entire weekend not having to leave until later on Christmas day. The original plan was for them to come in on Christmas Eve, then leave later on Christmas Day, they were both scheduled to work till 2 on Monday, now that Ben is no longer working, Diane has time available so if she has permission they will be able to come earlier. I do love it when they have time to spend instead of being in a rush. Daniel hasn't found out if he will be able to come at all, they scheduled a training class to start on Christmas Eve, the head of his department is furious and is trying to get that changed as it will mean that everyone will have to work instead of the skeleton crew of volunteers. On the plus side of that, it means that 25 more people have good jobs, this is the 3rd class that has trained in the past 2 months, is good that so many are finding jobs especially at this time of year. Daniel is over the training now, should be offered a salary position the first of the year, though he is enjoying all the overtime pay that he gets for the training periods. ;-) 
Well, guess I have bent enough ears for this morning. I am feeling so good and so very happy this year, trying not to think about my Dad, it's hard though. I received a flag from the American Legion last week, it had flown at Dutch Harbor for awhile. My Dad was there when the invasion happened. I will put this in a shadow box along with his medals and a small picture of him that was taken at Dutch Harbor. My Dad was very active in the Legion, I am very proud of his service and honored that they remember him every year. My Dad passed away 2 years ago on the 13th of December. I'm sorry, I think I posted something about this just recently. 
Have a wonderful day/evening/or sweet dreams.. :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves and prayers,
M.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Perhaps when you finish growing the pineapple we can have a pineapple upsidedown cake brunch! That would be fun!



Dreamweaver said:


> I must try to grow a pineapple. I love fersh and eat them often. Dh even has a special tool that spirals down and cuts them into rings.... It does look like the plant gets pretty big though... It may have to be a summer outside project...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you, dear lady! Slept a bit- but want to get my pumpernickel on the way! that is now warming to start temperature.
> ...


it is a 'polyphoto' taken of me when I was 3, I seem to remember that my Dad 'coloured' it- no one alive to check that with!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> Perhaps when you finish growing the pineapple we can have a pineapple upsidedown cake brunch! That would be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Doogie, that cake sounds very good!! with a sprinkle of cinnamon on the top served with a good cuppa coffee!
How goes the studying?

The ink quilled pen on paper --
Oh what thoughts
The words on pages tell
Of grandeous ideologies
Wrought within the cerebral furrows, 
the unrelenting past;
Evolved through man's 
Historic struggle and triumphs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Having just spent last weekend with my uncle who is a priest in a Benedictine Monastery and spent time with the monks at their daily prayers, I found this very amusing. Had a strange thought -- need to ask my Uncle how come I've never been served Benedictine liquor there? Has anyone ever had it? This is a monastery of former farmers turned retreat and rehab center...so I doubt that Benedictine is anything they've ever made there, but my uncle has been at several other monasteries so I hope he's been exposed to the making of it - I'll be interested in knowing more about it. Also, curious about Absinthe liquor - has anyone ever had it?



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

It has just been announced here that the Astronomer Sir Patrick Moore has died today. He was 89.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne- no need to apologise- two years is not long with a death- it is only two and a bit since I lost my dad. Naturally you think of them when it comes to a season like Christmas- especially as it is so close to the anniversary. Glad you are feeling better!
Do hope we will hear good report of your boys for their Christmas, and yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very clever.....Rapunzel meets Elizabeth Zimmerman!! Talk about getting taken away with your knitting! Love it!! Sam, will we see any pictures of the purple scarf?



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > very funny five - thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Good Morning! Or a belated evening in my case.

 sighs... sounds like such a yummy treat right now. Upside down cake (Giggles) I've been at this paper for quite a few hours now. But hey! No pain no gain. Just taking a quick break from it. I figure 20 pages and 72 citations in 12 hours is quite the break neck pace. I've still got one question left to answer and then I'm done. Going to write for another hour and then rest for 6. Then I'll get up at 1pm and finish the last question for the Finals Paper.

Should be finished with it some time around 3 AM Monday Morning.      After that it I just have to print it out and turn it in at 11AM Monday. Woot woot. Almost done!

Anyhow, Hope ya'll have a wonderful sunday! Hugs and prayers for everyone! Oh and Darwin and Lulu send out meows and purrs for everyone as well.       


5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Doogie, that cake sounds very good!! with a sprinkle of cinnamon on the top served with a good cuppa coffee!
> How goes the studying? Here is hoping for some well written words on the pages of your essay!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it!!! Thanks for posting it.


thewren said:


> does this not just lift you into the meaning of the season.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy late Birthday Gwenie! Lurker love the new avatar, is it you or one of the girls? Kehinkle, will keep gd nd baby in prayers, my oldest was 4 lb 8 oz when born they are tiny, he wore cabbage patch doll clothes home from hospital.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having just spent last weekend with my uncle who is a priest in a Benedictine Monastery and spent time with the monks at their daily prayers, I found this very amusing. Had a strange thought -- need to ask my Uncle how come I've never been served Benedictine liquor there? Has anyone ever had it? This is a monastery of former farmers turned retreat and rehab center...so I doubt that Benedictine is anything they've ever made there, but my uncle has been at several other monasteries so I hope he's been exposed to the making of it - I'll be interested in knowing more about it. Also, curious about Absinthe liquor - has anyone ever had it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is 7 am here and I have been up and reading my KP topics for at least an hour. It is a nice place to spend time when all is quiet and the world is sleeping too.

It is colder here today. No snow but very cold. A good day to 'hunker down' and knit - We had a chinook wind yesterday so I woke up with sinus headache. They are beautiful, but boy, can they ever cause sinus problems.

I hope everyone is doing well. I do enjoy the KTP -- and hope to spend a bit more time here now that my life has settled down.

I am feeling a bit down as my son passed away with esophageal cancer on December 13 2010- It was a very difficult time for him and all of us. It is hard when you lose a child - even an adult child. I read Marianne's post -- I am sorry you lost your Dad on the same day. Time seems to go by quickly. 

By the way, I am glad you sound so good, and seem to be doing so much better health wise,Marianne. Dreamweaver - I hope you got your meds. Likely not until the beginning of the week? I am thinking about you and hope you are getting a rest with time to yourself right now. 

It sounds as if we will be spending Christmas with the family here this year. We had talked about all of us going to Banff for the week, but with the kids all working different shifts and flying all over the world, (two flight attendants and one ramp worker at the airport - we decided to just celebrate here. 

Our daughter in law flies to Frankfurt or London every week with Air Canada - my daughter flies with west jet so rarely are we all here at the same time.

Sam I hope you are feeling better soon. Have a nice day everyone. I hope everyone is getting ready for a lovely Christmas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy late Birthday Gwenie! Lurker love the new avatar, is it you or one of the girls? Kehinkle, will keep gd nd baby in prayers, my oldest was 4 lb 8 oz when born they are tiny, he wore cabbage patch doll clothes home from hospital.


me, at age three.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> 5/Marianne...my neurosurgeon put me on Gabapentin. It was wonderful in relieving some of my back pain but I suffered from everyone of the side effects, especially the memory loss. I did the craziest things. My internist took me off of it and put me on Lyrica. So far so good.
> 
> Sorlenna...am waiting anxiously. Not nice to do you this way.
> 
> I don't know if this would interest any of you, but I just finished the fifth strip on our afghan (figure it will take about 14). I found a bind off using the crochet hook on you tube. It is the neatest method. You use a crochet hook the size of your knitting needle and use it as your right needle. Knit first two stitches and pull the left stitch through the right stitch. Knit another stitch and pull through the right stitch all the way to end Finish off. It makes such a nice finish. I cast on with the crochet hook on this project so both ends will be the same.


Bulldog, if you can post photos could you show us how this looks. Quite interesting. I know I crocheted the edging with the ribbon on the sweater I just did.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Boy haven't heard that one in a while - need to play it with our grandson---he was making a gingerbread house this weekend and was eating more marshmallows, M&Ms and gum drops than what was getting put on as decorations.


5mmdpns said:


> This morning somewhere around 4:30am, I switched on the radio as I could not sleep. Here is the song that came on and brought me a smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer- it is never easy to lose a child- and your anniversary inevitably will bring his memory close at Christmas. Thinking of you as this time approaches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm someone who can never remember the words to this song so loved this....it's also a group from my daughter's school. One of the young men is Phil Ponce's son (he's a well known PBS news anchor here in Chicago) -- two of his son's are now in newscasting at local stations...they play dueling pianos and sing for many charities. The group has gone professional and if you ever get a chance to see them - they are very entertaining.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy haven't heard that one in a while - need to play it with our grandson---he was making a gingerbread house this weekend and was eating more marshmallows, M&Ms and gum drops than what was getting put on as decorations.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

At one time, our son thought Chicago Style Hot Dog stands should be opened up in every city---I think someone actually did that...they're the only way I'll eat a hot dog--sport peppers and all!



Pontuf said:


> We can get Vienna hotdogs and neon green relish here in Arizona at Safeway and Frys. Must be because there are so many Chicago transplants here!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> It has just been announced here that the Astronomer Sir Patrick Moore has died today. He was 89.


That is so sad to hear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was me that wondered about the Gabapentin awhile back and I did take mom off of it. She was exhibiting all the side affects and is so much better now... but I did find two big bottles of it at her house Friday and need to get erto throw them out. I have one here that I removed, but didn't ealize she had even more stashed away....She is now just taking Advil for the flare-ups and they happen whenever she gets stressed.... BTW.. she is back home already. The concert was LAST night. All that stress and packing for ONE night.... She sounded very relieved to be back in her own place.....


Seems like what they promise and what they deliver, they being brothers, is quite a different thing. That was a lot of work for such a short visit. It is too bad that gabapentin has such bad side effects. If I could take it I sure was as it was so helpful, but I got all the side effects too and the worst one was what made me decide I couldn't take it. Very scary time for me. Still when I get bouts of the post herpetic neuralgia I wish I could take it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I must try to grow a pineapple. I love fersh and eat them often. Dh even has a special tool that spirals down and cuts them into rings.... It does look like the plant gets pretty big though... It may have to be a summer outside project...


When I had mine I had it in the house and my friend who inspired me to do it had hers in the house, but outdoors in the summer. You could probably do yours outside all year round if the temps are mild enough. Might want to bring in if it gets too cold though. My friend used to grow trees from lemon and orange seeds. Indoors in the winter and out in the summer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it. Here is another of theirs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> think it is time for my beauty sleep - no - there isn't enough sleep that could do that. lol i'll just settle for some good deep restful sleep.
> 
> sam


That is funny Sam. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Remember, if we go by inner beauty, you could be extremely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodnight, you two! and to all other 'sleeping beauties'! good evening Darowil! Good morning Agnes! and any others of the UK/ to Balkan contingent! i wonder if any of the KP members in India read the KTP?, I do recall one lady- a very long time ago, posting. I think it was on the KTP and not the general forum.


I will have to read on and see if you say anything about your new avatar. Is that you? If you already answered this, just ignore. Oh I see now that it is precious little you. What a treasure that photo is, as are you. Just a little sweetie pie.
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good night's rest or the start of a gret day.. Have big plans to get decorating and last minute shopping done today -- so better get to it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora do you have shingles currently or is it "left over"? They can be very painful I know. With a migrane on top how awful! So glad you are feeling better.



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora! good to hear from you! I have been wondering why you had been so quiet- we seem to have lost so many talkative people this last few days, although I have noticed a few unfamiliar voices too- not that unfamiliar means unwelcome, at Sam's table all guests are welcome!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Agnes! that was lovely, both- have not got you tube doing what I want yet! I remember seeing an Inuit chorus of it too a long time ago- brilliant!


I would love to see the Inuit chorus. If you ever find anything about this let me know. In my 30's I got to take anthropology and I studied the Inuit people. I laugh about that now as I remember when I hit my 30's thinking I had always been waiting for my turn and here I was 30 and my life was almost over, so I had better make it my turn. Now here I am more than double that age and still going.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar. Is it you?


Lurker 2 said:


> Goodnight, you two! and to all other 'sleeping beauties'! good evening Darowil! Good morning Agnes! and any others of the UK/ to Balkan contingent! i wonder if any of the KP members in India read the KTP?, I do recall one lady- a very long time ago, posting. I think it was on the KTP and not the general forum.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer- it is never easy to lose a child- and your anniversary inevitably will bring his memory close at Christmas. Thinking of you as this time approaches.


Thanks very much - It just hit me a bit this morning -

It was such a difficult time as he suffered so much -- but he is at peace now -- it is just hard on the rest of us. We deal with what we have to deal with.

I am thankful for my blessings as my husband had very very serious heart surgery after we lost our son, (two valves, mitral and aortic) valves replaced and it was not hopeful. He has come through it beautifully, and is now back to normal. Doesn't even have to visit his cardiac specialist for another year. All those years of being fit and taking care of himself paid off. I am so thankful for this huge blessing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


_______________________________________
My mouse is all one piece but I use command and the plus sign to make text, etc., larger. With my mouse if I brush my finger across it right to left it takes me to the last page and further back with each stroke across. If I brush my finger across it left to right it takes me back to where I began. Nice feature at times like that but it is so sensitive that it does it even when you don't intend to do it. :x


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know if this would interest any of you, but I just finished the fifth strip on our afghan (figure it will take about 14). I found a bind off using the crochet hook on you tube. It is the neatest method. You use a crochet hook the size of your knitting needle and use it as your right needle. Knit first two stitches and pull the left stitch through the right stitch. Knit another stitch and pull through the right stitch all the way to end Finish off. It makes such a nice finish. I cast on with the crochet hook on this project so both ends will be the same.[/quote]

5, I am on way to church right now, but if you go on youtube and type in crochet bind off and crochet cast on, it will get you right to it.

Do you have the link for the youtube on this crochet bind off? [/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Idont believe it is wrong 5! Im happy right there with you doing the happy dance. Now you can just relax and enjoy the holidays. Hugs



5mmdpns said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Went to mass this morning. And am headed back into bed. I do believe, I still have this cold that Sam has sent to me through the computer screen! haha, still have a chest cough too. At least I am not running fevers now.  The chicken soup is all gone so I will have to look for something else today. I went over to see Mom and Dad last evening for supper. Mom made roast lamb with mashed pots and buttered carrots. Dad is looking pretty old last night.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Sorlena I hope you get your lil Charlie! :thumbup:
> 
> ex left a message on the answering machine saying he is not able to come here for Christmas. (celebration time!!! for me) He has lung function studies and tests scheduled for his COPD. I hope it is not wrong of me to be thrilled that he is not coming.   :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, here I was all caught up and feeling so good about it, then came back to check in with you all and no one was posting really last night, or so I though, so I went to bed thinking I was still all caught up, now I see I had somehow gotten onto the end of last weeks TP, okay, now back to getting caught up again, at least it's only about 11 pages this time,lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> bulldog - posts don't have to be uplifting or anything else - they just need to be you talking to us - as friends talk to each other. please don't stay away simply because you don't think your posts are worthy - that is so far from the truth. if you and i were sitting knitting - silence would be fine - it would be the company that is important - but here we rely on our voices - our sharing of our daily lives - and always include any concerns you have of friends and loved ones - our collective energy in limitless - and our love and concern is extended to your friends.
> 
> suicide is always a difficult tradegy - so difficult for anyone closely attached to the person. love and healing enregy to your friend - may she find peace with the season's meaning.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said Sam!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora -- I felt the same way at 30--now, looking back we were sooooo 
young - I hope you are not still suffering with shingles-- they are so dreadful.

Touch wood, that is one thing I haven't had -- but my sister did and she really had a bad time with hers. They seem to have disappeared finally. Not a fun way to spend your time. I hope they don't flare up again. 

I was just at an Inuit art show recently. All the work was by Inuit peoples and it was wonderful. Very different than First Nations art in my opinion. It was a fairly small show, and was put on by a group that help the inuit people -

My husband was in the Canadian Army and in the 60's he delivered supplies to the far north - and was fascinated by the Inuit. He was shown how they build igloos-and he said the people he met were so interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


That is so gorgeous. Glad you found it. Think it will be worth all that extra work from what I can see. The colors are so great. Yes, too many projects and which knitting bag to look in. Right now I can't find my bead tray and I need to match the beads I put on my granddaughter's sweater with the matching hat I am making her. Can't find my pattern book either. This is from when we had our last company and we put everything out of the way. Now I've lost a lot of my books, etc. Where oh where did we put them.
:roll: 
Oh yes, took me a while to figure out that avatar. Is it 3 sheep doing the can can?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Update on grandbaby. Toledo Hospital sent a person to hook him up on a 24 hr monitor. We will know sometime on Sunday. Probably will come home with a monitor. Good thing his grandmother is a nurse. I'm the great grandmother. Momma is doing well; she went home for a shower and then we all went out to lunch. Her AF brother drove up from Dayton to see babe. He got to hold him and get some pics. Emmett is down to 4#8.5 oz. Really can tell how small compared to the other babies born this weekend there. My older sister was under 5# and that was in the late 40's. We are hoping he comes home today. Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?


Certainly :-D Chocolate bunnies are acceptable even for bunny owners. Hadn't really thought about that. We used to have a bunny when our son was young and I made chocolate bunnies and yikes, never even occurred to me. Don't think it did to him either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, this is my all time fave Christmas song, aside from We Three Men and a few other traditional ones that I just love. 
They used to call me to the back whenever this came on the radio at work because they thought it was funny that I like it so well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > ____________________________________
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


Oh that is sooo cool, I hope you won a blue ribbon for that, It's so pretty.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is my all time fave Christmas song, aside from We Three Men and a few other traditional ones that I just love.
> They used to call me to the back whenever this came on the radio at work because they thought it was funny that I like it so well. lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I dont believe it is wrong 5! Im happy right there with you doing the happy dance. Now you can just relax and enjoy the holidays. Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Pup Lover! I am still happy dancing around!!  :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My mistake. Several have asked, so I want to explain, I said shingles pain, WRONG. It is the nerve damage from when I had the shingles about 5 yrs. ago. It shocked me when the doctor told me that the nerve damage is worse when you are older. I hadn't thought of myself as older. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well, being older is certainly better than the alternative.
I always say shingles pain and that isn't correct. It is damage that was done to the nerves called post herpetic neuralgia, but boy, it feels like someone is inside stabbing me with knives. :x I remember asking the doctor if I couldn't take what they give you at the beginning of getting the shingles to control the pain and he said, "This is not the shingles, it is damage to the nerves. Therefore this medicine would not work for this." This time it only lasted a few days. Hope I'm not speaking too soon, but has been hours now and I slept good last night.

Have to laugh. When I turned 30 thought my life was almost over and now in my 60's I like to think I am young. ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This morning somewhere around 4:30am, I switched on the radio as I could not sleep. Here is the song that came on and brought me a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne and Designer, so sorry to hear about your losses of loved ones on the same day. The anniversary brings hard memories of their loss and I pray also many good memories of their life. I know the pain is great. Loving thoughts to both of you and pray good memories will be part of the remembering too. I wish I could give you a real hug, but here is a virtual one.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here I was all caught up and feeling so good about it, then came back to check in with you all and no one was posting really last night, or so I though, so I went to bed thinking I was still all caught up, now I see I had somehow gotten onto the end of last weeks TP, okay, now back to getting caught up again, at least it's only about 11 pages this time,lol


Oh No :x Easy to do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora -- I felt the same way at 30--now, looking back we were sooooo
> young - I hope you are not still suffering with shingles-- they are so dreadful.
> 
> Touch wood, that is one thing I haven't had -- but my sister did and she really had a bad time with hers. They seem to have disappeared finally. Not a fun way to spend your time. I hope they don't flare up again.
> ...


Designer, isn't that funny how the decade birthdays affect us. I saw the 30's as a positive change as it made me stop totally sacrificing and do some things for myself. :thumbup: I really did LOVE my 30's.

That is so wonderful you got to go to that Inuit art show and that your husband actually met them. There is a movie, and I'm not sure but it might be called Runner. It shows some hard conditions and has a story which also shows their endurance.

I answered the shingles question a few posts ago. Thank you for asking.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day, all. It is the season for happiness and joy, but it also makes us reflect on our loses. I am so sorry that many of you are having to endure sadness for the loss of someone special in your life. I hope that you will work through this and remember all of the good things that this person brought to you. I hope you find peace throughout the season. Hugs to all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.



Gweniepooh said:


> Pup Lover would you share the tater tot casserole recipe? I love tater tots and have heard of this in passing before (not here) and would love to have it.
> 
> We had problems with our internet/tv service (charter) for years until they finally put a booster in. Usually no problem not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Update on grandbaby. Toledo Hospital sent a person to hook him up on a 24 hr monitor. We will know sometime on Sunday. Probably will come home with a monitor. Good thing his grandmother is a nurse. I'm the great grandmother. Momma is doing well; she went home for a shower and then we all went out to lunch. Her AF brother drove up from Dayton to see babe. He got to hold him and get some pics. Emmett is down to 4#8.5 oz. Really can tell how small compared to the other babies born this weekend there. My older sister was under 5# and that was in the late 40's. We are hoping he comes home today. Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts.


So glad to hear baby may be coming home, albeit with a monitor. I've heard those can be nerve wracking for the mother, but you will make it through this time. What a welcome little baby and glad he is able to be held and loved. Here's to your great grandson, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!, coming home and being healthy. I know it has been a time of concern, but may it also be a time of joy and pray he will get stronger and healthier with every breath.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My heart is with everyone who is thinking of loved ones lost in Dec. My mom passed Dec 19,1984 when I was pregnant with my son, it makes you think about things in a different way for sure. She loved loved loved Christmas so I hold onto that and try really hard to honor her by embracing the season with everything it means.  
Well, on that note, I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your new avatar Nana. You are so cute and such a beautiful child.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Marianne and all who have lost loved ones and reliving memories of them. I lost my Dad in March this year. He was 87 and lived a full rich life that was saddened after we lost my mother. I dearly miss my Dad everyday. It's been a hard year.

Marianne I'm so glad you will be surrounded by your lovely family and friends. I love hearing your wonderful memories of your Dad.

Pontuf

Have a wonderful day/evening/or sweet dreams.. :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves and prayers,
M.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I always loved making gingerbread houses because I would eat the spice drops.. Mom always bought an extra few bags because between my Dad and me they disappeared really fast. Still my favorite candy.

Pontuf






I always had fun making the gingerbread houses with my son, and yes, it is fate -- more decorations get fast-tracked by way of the stomach than on the gingerbread! we always went to the candy isle and picked out additional decorations we thought would look good. [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer I'm so glad you will all be together this Christmas.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is 7 am here and I have been up and reading my KP topics for at least an hour. It is a nice place to spend time when all is quiet and the world is sleeping too.
> 
> It is colder here today. No snow but very cold. A good day to 'hunker down' and knit - We had a chinook wind yesterday so I woke up with sinus headache. They are beautiful, but boy, can they ever cause sinus problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was the excuse for bringing her home early?
> sam


Just an example of why I have asked that I be called when plans are made. Mom told me the concert was Sat. and he was off all week-end.... Wrong. Bill *did* ask her to stay and she passed on it. Though he has a beautiful home, the guest bedroom is upstairs with steep staircase. Mom would NEVER say a word, but is not just thrilled with his wife... (I also think mom is most comfortable at home,, where everything is familiar.)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES! I saw this bronze in Santa Fe and should have bought it. But too much artwork already and not enough walls or spaces...

Pontuf

Oh yes, took me a while to figure out that avatar. Is it 3 sheep doing the can can?[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover thanks for the tater tot recipe -- my hubby would love it -- I am going to try it this week. Wonderful recipes here. 

We are on a low salt diet but this one could work well for us. It sounds delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


  They're everywhere, They'e everywhere!!!

I am going to have to start a list so I know where to locate my "in progress" needles. I don't have a huge number... because.... out of sight, out of mind, so I try to keep the WIIP's from turning in to UFO's.

LOVE that yarn.... such great colors....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Agnes! that was lovely, both- have not got you tube doing what I want yet! I remember seeing an Inuit chorus of it too a long time ago- brilliant!
> ...


The main problem I had when I hit 30, was remembering I was no longer in my twenties, and therefore not quite a 'young' person.- I hope to keep going for at least another 20 years to see the grandchildren as they mature- this despite the aches. Hope you have conquered the migraine and the shingles- neither something I would wish on anyone!
I cannot remember who sent me the Inuit 'Halleluia' [?sp] I too studied the Inuit as part of my Social Anthropology courses, which sound very different from the Anthropology Papers Doogie is studying. I had youthful hopes of being an Archaeologist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the new avatar. Is it you?
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


yup! that is me at three! Disconcerted 7 year old DGD when I sent it to them, that old nana had ever looked so young!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer- it is never easy to lose a child- and your anniversary inevitably will bring his memory close at Christmas. Thinking of you as this time approaches.
> ...


And quite possibly a literal broken heart in the circumstances- so glad to hear he is so well despite!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?


I think she meant that it looked like a delicious CHOCOLATE bunny..... It is a great gift for a little girl with bunnies...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here I was all caught up and feeling so good about it, then came back to check in with you all and no one was posting really last night, or so I though, so I went to bed thinking I was still all caught up, now I see I had somehow gotten onto the end of last weeks TP, okay, now back to getting caught up again, at least it's only about 11 pages this time,lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I always loved making gingerbread houses because I would eat the spice drops.. Mom always bought an extra few bags because between my Dad and me they disappeared really fast. Still my favorite candy.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

This is funny that it should come up about GingerBread Houses. I'm a docent at the Old Sacramento Schoolhouse Museum where we have a Gingerbread Festival/Contest every year. And, you could say I was sort of raised with Gingerbread in New York with teachers who made and brought Gingerbread Houses to school and then again at home. Friday evening we had the Great Grands over to each decorate a Gingerbread House. I made seven houses and they decorated them. Just as a point of information, these are full size houses. Like you suggest, what candy doesn't get eaten winds up on the house. (((ggg As an aside, because I am on the Schoolhouse Board, we do not enter the contest.
marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cables do pull in. You could add about 4 stiches to the leg after the ribbing, but depending on how firm the sock is it may stretch enough without. I don't normally add extra stitches for a few cables (though the ones with only a couple of stitches don't stretch as much). And if pattern the leg leave two extra on the top of the foot and decrease the heel down to half your cast-on stitches i.e. an extra decrease (if no pattern on the foot then decrease twice on the first row after the heel).
> You may already have an answer but if I wait to see after the 10+ pages I will forget.


Thanks for the advice--I'm going to practice some swatches first, and I found a diamond lace pattern I like that I'm using for the legs of the purple socks; I made it through one repeat of the pattern last night and started the second. I think two or three repeats with the rib ought to finish the sock.



Pontuf said:


> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


Yes, and it's usually because I go looking for the missing needles or cables that are in it that I need for starting something else! 

My kids had an Advent calendar (we still have it, actually), and my mother got it for us from Avon. I want to knit one for the GC but am putting that on a list for next year; they are too young yet to really be able to use it, and I haven't found a pattern I like yet.

My pineapple plant is in the house--it's not very big yet, as I only planted it this summer (about 6 months ago, maybe less time than that), because I know if I put it outside it will dry up or burn up. I really don't know if it will ever have fruit, but as long as it stays alive, I have a chance, I reckon!

I've also planted avocados (takes a while for such a large seed to sprout) and we even had lemon trees and a ginko for a while, but it's simply too hot and dry for those to survive, even in the house. Someday when I live in a different climate, I will try again. I love my plants!

5, I breathed a huge sigh of relief for you!

My favorite Christmas carol is "Carol of the Bells." Years ago, I heard a version by Mike Oldfield (the tubular bells guy) and it absolutely blew my mind, but for some strange reason, I have never been able to find it again. Maybe I dreamed it, but I could swear I had a Christmas album of his on vinyl, and it was the best version ever for me (I lost all my albums during one of the times we were moving--I went ahead with the children and he stayed behind to pack and drive the truck; he decided we didn't need them any more and threw them out). I prefer the instrumental versions, actually, and it's one of my pet peeves that ads change the lyrics of any Christmas song to reflect "buy this." (off the soapbox now)...Second is "O Holy Night." It always brings a tear to my eyes.

Kehinkle, my son was on a monitor for six months after he had pneumonia at two months old (the viral kind, and we almost lost him); he had residual asthma. At first, the monitor was terrifying for me, but after a while, it was just "part of the deal." With grandma a nurse, little Emmett's parents may be reassured even faster, and every day that goes by without the monitor's going off, it should get a bit easier. I send blessings & good thoughts for all of you!

To all who lost loved ones in December, a Big Hug. My grandfather passed away in early January of 1992 but I remember how terribly ill he was over Christmas the year before--we knew we were losing him--I've always been convinced that he held on just for us through the holiday. I think of him often and miss him very much. But I also remember how much he loved us and our children (oh, how he loved the babies!), and I can smile as I see him in my mind bouncing them on his knee and saying, "Ho ho ho!"

I think I'm caught up now, and finally, I want to apologize for sounding so short last night. I don't do well with disappointments, especially about something I want so much, and I dislike not knowing what's going on (still don't know about the pup, but I am working to accept it and figure out the next step). I do appreciate everyone's excitement for me, though, and I am ever so glad you all are here to talk to.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I loved my 30's and 40's. I lived in Chicago, in the city, worked on Michigan and Wacker , met and married my DH, really enjoyed and took advantage of all the wonderful offerings from that big city that really didn't seem that big at the time. 7 minute drive down LSD (Lake Shore Drive) and I was at work. That's not happening today!


This year I turned 60 and what an eye opener! In never thought I would ever be so old and feel so young still! LOL. I am thankful that DH and I have no medical problems and hopefully enjoy many years to come.

Pontuf



The main problem I had when I hit 30, was remembering I was no longer in my twenties, and therefore not quite a 'young' person.- I hope to keep going for at least another 20 years to see the grandchildren as they mature- this despite the aches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new avatar. Is it you?
> ...


I remember my kids when they saw a few pictures of me as a child--I had the same reaction to my parents--we just expect people to have "started" at the age when we met them. One of my most favorite pictures is of my grandfather at age 17, on a horse--he told me that was taken right before he rode over to ask my grandmother to marry him, and he's wearing a shirt and tie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I love your new avatar Nana. You are so cute and such a beautiful child.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


WAS a cute child, when my Mum put me through the agony of overnight cloth curlers, to make the curls- these days I am old and wrinkly- being of dry skin! I am hopeless at following beauty regimes- and could not afford the creams any way!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> I think this means there are only seventeen shopping days left. Hope everyone has all their shopping done so you can concentrate on getting those last minute knitting projects done.
> 
> It is not looking very Christmassy here in northwest ohio  overcast  rain and not so cold weather. Heidi is hoping for snow at least for Christmas. The weatherman is suggesting we could have some this Monday.
> ...


Ok I need help converting US weights/measurements to UK

How much does a "cup" hold? is it a teacup? or a measuring cup
i get so confused......between US and UK recipies I sooo want to make that fudge


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How Wonderful!
I want to come to your house next year and make houses! Such a great Christmas tradition. I hope it never dies. So many traditions have disappeared.

Pontuf

..


Marilyn K. said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I always loved making gingerbread houses because I would eat the spice drops.. Mom always bought an extra few bags because between my Dad and me they disappeared really fast. Still my favorite candy.
> ...


This is funny that it should come up about GingerBread Houses. I'm a docent at the Old Sacramento Schoolhouse Museum where we have a Gingerbread Festival/Contest every year. And, you could say I was sort of raised with Gingerbread in New York with teachers who made and brought Gingerbread Houses to school and then again at home. Friday evening we had the Great Grands over to each decorate a Gingerbread House. I made seven houses and they decorated them. Just as a point of information, these are full size houses. Like you suggest, what candy doesn't get eaten winds up on the house. (((ggg As an aside, because I am on the Schoolhouse Board, we do not enter the contest.
marilyn[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a strange thought -- need to ask my Uncle how come I've never been served Benedictine liquor there? Has anyone ever had it? it - I'll be interested in knowing more about it. Also, curious about Absinthe liquor - has anyone ever had it?


DH likes a B&B (Brandy and Benedictine) as an after dinner drink when we are out.... You and I would both like Absinthe.... as it has a licorice flavor. It has just recently become available. It was illegal for many years... as people went crazy drinking it!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WAS a cute child, when my Mum put me through the agony of overnight cloth curlers, to make the curls- these days I am old and wrinkly- being of dry skin! I am hopeless at following beauty regimes- and could not afford the creams any way!


You are lovely! And you won't convince me otherwise!

In US, a cup is 8 fluid ounces, if that's of any help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH likes a B&B (Brandy and Benedictine) as an after dinner drink when we are out.... You and I would both like Absinthe.... as it has a licorice flavor. It has just recently become available. It was illegal for many years... as people went crazy drinking it!!!


It's not for me, then. I don't like licorice at all...not much of a drinker overall, anyway...I read somewhere (I think when I was studying Hemingway, as he was a big drinker during his time in Europe, where absinthe was widely available) that the process to make absinthe is very tricky and it very easily becomes quite poisonous with terrible consequences if not done right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?
> ...


I took it that she thought it looked like a skinned rabbit, and given Bronwen being vegetarian, I came to a shuddering halt!!! But it could have been a milk chocolate bunny, couldn't it? Thanks for the thought! I sure hope you get to a good resolution for your Mom, without too much more hassle!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar myfanwy - is that you?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodnight, you two! and to all other 'sleeping beauties'! good evening Darowil! Good morning Agnes! and any others of the UK/ to Balkan contingent! i wonder if any of the KP members in India read the KTP?, I do recall one lady- a very long time ago, posting. I think it was on the KTP and not the general forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


would love to see this photo! Conversely, my daughter having died so young [22] it is hard to imagine the person she may have become by now [40] she remains ever young in my heart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, it is indeed myself at 3 years old!

the sunrise today- again cloudless, but over the least attractive outlook in our suburban setting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for joining us on the knitting tea party patches - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - the more voices we have the more interesting the conversation is. we will be looking for you.

sam



Patches39 said:


> WOW :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WAS a cute child, when my Mum put me through the agony of overnight cloth curlers, to make the curls- these days I am old and wrinkly- being of dry skin! I am hopeless at following beauty regimes- and could not afford the creams any way!
> ...


I am just so much happier behind the camera- it does not seem to have occured to Bronwen that they have no photos of the DGC with their remaining nana- I will have to remember to rectify that one, next time I go down!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the pineapple plant! Fun to grow? I live in the North so I probably couldn't grow one so I enjoy seeing yours.


5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely scarf pontuf - my scarf and wingspan are taking a while also since they are both done of us4's. but they look great so guess it is worth the effort.

sam

i don't misplce my wip very often but i am constantly misplacing needles.



Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - are those dancing sheep in your new avatar?

sam



Pontuf said:


> We can get Vienna hotdogs and neon green relish here in Arizona at Safeway and Frys. Must be because there are so many Chicago transplants here!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?


Don't know anything about a rumor--but then you know how rumors are, usually nothing to them. I googled KP for further info and found this, note 1.5% are Canadians--don't agree with that plus a whole lot more just experiencing KP tells you it's just another surveying making business with no hard facts. http://www.sitetrail.com/knittingparadise.com

then I found this: http://findingpassionforlife.wordpress.com/2011/11/19/knitting-paradise-and-the-amazing-generosity-of-strangers/

I believe this last article has spurred someone recently to post soliciting free yarn because she had zero income, etc., etc., but also had a tough girl attitude and was very rude.

Then there are web sites discussing our infrequent spats or misunderstandings. Word gets around and people talk.
http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/knittingparadisecom.html#.UMTJE3eR688

(none of these sites have popups, malware or spamware as I call it)

Good morn....I mean nearly afternoon everyone!--my the day has gone quickly but we are experiencing our first real snow and it's a lazy day for me. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - what does the advent scarf look like?

sam



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You and I on #4's what were we thinking?????

pontuf



thewren said:


> lovely scarf pontuf - my scarf and wingspan are taking a while also since they are both done of us4's. but they look great so guess it is worth the effort.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES!!!!!
A bronze I wish I had purchased in Santa Fe.

pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - are those dancing sheep in your new avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?

sam



KateB said:


> Going to have a quiet day here today......DH and both sons, other GFather and various pals were all out last night wetting the baby's head. Wonderful how the poor mum does all the hard work and the men get to go out and celebrate! I think there will be a few sore heads today....and not a lot of sympathy!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes please. I'm intrigued.

pontuf



thewren said:


> "wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Gweniepooh! I always say I am in my late, late, laaaate twenties--have a good rest of the day.
> ...


Good one! I'll remember that next time I see my son.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - what kind of training does daniel teach>

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Daniel hasn't found out if he will be able to come at all, they scheduled a training class to start on Christmas Eve, the head of his department is furious and is trying to get that changed as it will mean that everyone will have to work instead of the skeleton crew of volunteers. On the plus side of that, it means that 25 more people have good jobs, this is the 3rd class that has trained in the past 2 months, is good that so many are finding jobs especially at this time of year. Daniel is over the training now, should be offered a salary position the first of the year, though he is enjoying all the overtime pay that he gets for the training periods. ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sbsinthe - deadly.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Having just spent last weekend with my uncle who is a priest in a Benedictine Monastery and spent time with the monks at their daily prayers, I found this very amusing. Had a strange thought -- need to ask my Uncle how come I've never been served Benedictine liquor there? Has anyone ever had it? This is a monastery of former farmers turned retreat and rehab center...so I doubt that Benedictine is anything they've ever made there, but my uncle has been at several other monasteries so I hope he's been exposed to the making of it - I'll be interested in knowing more about it. Also, curious about Absinthe liquor - has anyone ever had it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns - Hooray!!!! Glad to finally read the post with the news you were pretty sure would come. Speaking of Hallelujah...here is another version that I really like and think is hillarious...might make your/everyone else's day too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is sad but think of the view of the stars he has now.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > It has just been announced here that the Astronomer Sir Patrick Moore has died today. He was 89.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, obviously, has grown comfortable with you and DH down the street. At least brother tried and should have a good idea of what you're dealing with...hope he can help out in other ways.


Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what was the excuse for bringing her home early?
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is sad but think of the view of the stars he has now.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I agree, Sam. He is there now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is such great news...I can only imagine the terror you felt---so glad that is no longer hanging over you....enjoy the holiday and dance away!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I dont believe it is wrong 5! Im happy right there with you doing the happy dance. Now you can just relax and enjoy the holidays. Hugs
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Still no news. Maybe it is not meant to be. DD finished the tree by putting her ornaments on--it looks much better (think she was trying to cheer me up). I have finished the last heel and am now starting on the six legs of six socks...
> ...


Without knowing all the specifics, maybe they feel the puppy needs to be with it's mother a bit longer. At a fiber show last fall while learning wet felting, the owners of the booth chit chatted with me a bit and talked out a kitty that they had gotten 3 month ago. Their problem was that while they slept it would suck on their clothing and they would wake up sopping wet and it hadn't lessened in these 3 months. Taking it to a kitty vet they were told possibly it was weaned way too soon but, hopefully, would eventually grow out of it. Kitties and dogs are quite emotional.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I seem to recall Sorlenna saying the pup is about 18 months old


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to post of a picture of my pineapple plant that I had in the SC State Fair back in 2006. Let's see if it works this time :lol:
> I started this from top of a pineapple plant that I had cut off and just stuck in some dirt.


That's incredible Marianne! Wow! Then I live in the north where tropical plants would never survive except in a conservatory and then not produce fruit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Without knowing all the specifics, maybe they feel the puppy needs to be with it's mother a bit longer. At a fiber show last fall while learning wet felting, the owners of the booth chit chatted with me a bit and talked out a kitty that they had gotten 3 month ago. Their problem was that while they slept it would suck on their clothing and they would wake up sopping wet and it hadn't lessened in these 3 months. Taking it to a kitty vet they were told possibly it was weaned way too soon but, hopefully, would eventually grow out of it. Kitties and dogs are quite emotional.


When I refer to the mom, I mean the human foster mom...the pup is 10 months old. We did have a kitten who would do that--she nursed on my male cat, who took on the role of mom for her for a while!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> "wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always lose things when i put them away - i found the solution though - never put them away. so easy.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news kehinkle -maybe we can have a picture once he comes home - i have an idea he will be well cared for with everyone around. they grow fast and that should help.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Update on grandbaby. Toledo Hospital sent a person to hook him up on a 24 hr monitor. We will know sometime on Sunday. Probably will come home with a monitor. Good thing his grandmother is a nurse. I'm the great grandmother. Momma is doing well; she went home for a shower and then we all went out to lunch. Her AF brother drove up from Dayton to see babe. He got to hold him and get some pics. Emmett is down to 4#8.5 oz. Really can tell how small compared to the other babies born this weekend there. My older sister was under 5# and that was in the late 40's. We are hoping he comes home today. Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I worked at Lake and Wacker for several years across from the Merchandise Mart -- it was a healthy walk from the train station.....loved being downtown although winters can be brutal. Chicago is a great city and has so much to offer -- yeh, LSD is still crowded - I should send you a picture of all the commuters stranded there this past February!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have every right to be upset - the woman could have the decency to at least call you with a reason she hasn't shown up. double hex on her.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - a u.s. cup is 8 oz - i wish i could transpose the recipe - where is dave when we need him the most.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My heart is with everyone who is thinking of loved ones lost in Dec. My mom passed Dec 19,1984 when I was pregnant with my son, it makes you think about things in a different way for sure. She loved loved loved Christmas so I hold onto that and try really hard to honor her by embracing the season with everything it means.
> Well, on that note, I need another cup of coffee.


More bittersweet memories and I'm sure it was not easy with being pregnant. So many different thoughts involved there. Yes, on that note I will get another cuppa with you. How wonderful that you honor her by embracing the season and everything it means. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My heart goes out to you Marianne and all who have lost loved ones and reliving memories of them. I lost my Dad in March this year. He was 87 and lived a full rich life that was saddened after we lost my mother. I dearly miss my Dad everyday. It's been a hard year.
> 
> Marianne I'm so glad you will be surrounded by your lovely family and friends. I love hearing your wonderful memories of your Dad.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Pontuf, this is still a fresh loss and I know the holidays make it harder. Thinking of you dear and hope you will soon be feeling better and in your dad's memory, enjoy the season and Christmas with your loved ones. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we will love having you join us more often designer - love lots of voices in the conversations - much more interesting.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> does this not just lift you into the meaning of the season.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful sky myfanwy - i was thinking "how peaceful"

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, it is indeed myself at 3 years old!
> 
> the sunrise today- again cloudless, but over the least attractive outlook in our suburban setting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the translation---had never heard that one!

Here's a fun article:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/travel/sns-201212040000--tms--travelrsctnri-a20121204-20121204,0,4160428.column



Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > "wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the same thing everytime i pick them up. lo

sam



Pontuf said:


> You and I on #4's what were we thinking?????
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but the lady should have the decency to at least call.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> I just found it in the door of the car. It's been missing for a week. This is what happens when I have too many projects going at once.
> 
> Anyone out there have the same problem?. Losing your knitting because of too many projects?


Might as well ask, do we drink coffee in the morning.....Yes, I have way too many projects but I still buy more yarn, why is that? The yummy yarns out there are so incredible and so irresistible. Love your potato chip scarf--I have the pattern but alas "it's on the list".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful sky myfanwy - i was thinking "how peaceful"
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It was very delicate! We do have clouds now- but the forecast is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the same thing everytime i pick them up. lo
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am not much better, or faster on my 3.75mm, US 5's for the lace scarf, and of course a complex 12 row pattern! We are heading out for a doctor's appointment- [routine] and a haircut- for Fale, so he travels tidy!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in again. I spent this morning making pancakes & decorating the Yule tree. Now I have to dash back out as I forgot to check in on the new Hallmark collectible ornaments - I'm collecting the Christmas flower fairy line.

I try not to start more projects than I can keep up with. I'm not always successful, but I do try. This year I'm trying to keep it to finishing up everything that I started. So far I'm down to the baby quilt that I started (mumble, mumble) years ago. I want to finish that stuff up definitely by New Years eve.

I have to wander back out to spruce up my hair. I promise to check in later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is my all time fave Christmas song, aside from We Three Men and a few other traditional ones that I just love.
> They used to call me to the back whenever this came on the radio at work because they thought it was funny that I like it so well. lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things. I need to stock up on some tea and noodles, and if there is room in the budget, I will pick up some stuffed grape leaves in the Egypt aisle. There are aisles for a lot of different countries, and we enjoy going around and looking at things. Every year I look for something I've not had before to try, though I don't always like it in the end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you PUPLOVER. I will make this this week.



Pup lover said:


> We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - a u.s. cup is 8 oz - i wish i could transpose the recipe - where is dave when we need him the most.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks Sam x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE your outlook Pontuf....also hope to stay around at least another 20 years to see grands grow up and youngest DD continue to mature. Wonder why we think at 60 we would feel old or something....

By the way your new avatar makes me smile and laugh...wonderful!

This year I turned 60 and what an eye opener! In never thought I would ever be so old and feel so young still! LOL. I am thankful that DH and I have no medical problems and hopefully enjoy many years to come.

Pontuf

The main problem I had when I hit 30, was remembering I was no longer in my twenties, and therefore not quite a 'young' person.- I hope to keep going for at least another 20 years to see the grandchildren as they mature- this despite the aches.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I worked at Lake and Wacker for several years across from the Merchandise Mart -- it was a healthy walk from the train station.....loved being downtown although winters can be brutal. Chicago is a great city and has so much to offer -- yeh, LSD is still crowded - I should send you a picture of all the commuters stranded there this past February!


DH and I worked downtown too. Marshall Fields, The Wrigley Building, Prudential Bldg., Flair House, and I worked for IRS on Wacker and Michigan. Love the city...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE your outlook Pontuf....also hope to stay around at least another 20 years to see grands grow up and youngest DD continue to mature. Wonder why we think at 60 we would feel old or something....
> 
> By the way your new avatar makes me smile and laugh...wonderful!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

the last sentence was actually me talking! too much deleting going on here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> "wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> It's when the men in the family all go to the pub and have a drink to celebrate the birth of the baby. Really just an excuse to party! As I said already I don't get why it's the men who get to celebrate when it's the woman who's done all the hard work giving birth! Speaking to some of my friends, they couldn't remember their OH's going out to wet the baby's head and we came to the conclusion that in days of old when women were kept in hospital for at least 5 days (unlike now when you would be lucky to be there for 2 days) the men had done all the 'wetting' before we came home!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had a kitten that nursed on my pug. It caused the pug to go into a false pregnancy and she actually began to lactate. It was so funny to see. Anyway kitten grew up on dog milk...this was the pug we recently had to put down. Cat now will occasionally such on our clothes or blankets



Sorlenna said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Without knowing all the specifics, maybe they feel the puppy needs to be with it's mother a bit longer. At a fiber show last fall while learning wet felting, the owners of the booth chit chatted with me a bit and talked out a kitty that they had gotten 3 month ago. Their problem was that while they slept it would suck on their clothing and they would wake up sopping wet and it hadn't lessened in these 3 months. Taking it to a kitty vet they were told possibly it was weaned way too soon but, hopefully, would eventually grow out of it. Kitties and dogs are quite emotional.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I loved my 30's and 40's. I lived in Chicago, .......LSD (Lake Shore Drive) and I was at work. That's not happening today!
> 
> This year I turned 60 and what an eye opener! * I never thought I would ever be so old and feel so young still! [b/] LOL. I am thankful that DH and I have no medical problems and hopefully enjoy many years to come.
> 
> ...


*

Yes, we discover this after turning 60. Our bodies age but our minds don't--well, they don't function as well but we still think young and are reminded every time we get up after sitting for a while that time has passed. HS class reunions drive this home very firmly--still suffering from the after shocks of my 50th this last summer.

There was once an email that went around, can't find it, cutely written about the woman who lives with me--"she jumps in front of me whenever I look in the mirror", "she moves my things around", etc. Maybe not comforting but at least we know that we aren't alone in the venture.*


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5, I breathed a huge sigh of relief for you!
> 
> My favorite Christmas carol is "Carol of the Bells." Years ago, I heard a version by Mike Oldfield (the tubular bells guy) and it absolutely blew my mind, but for some strange reason, I have never been able to find it again. Maybe I dreamed it, but I could swear I had a Christmas album of his on vinyl, and it was the best version ever for me (I lost all my albums during one of the times we were moving--I went ahead with the children and he stayed behind to pack and drive the truck; he decided we didn't need them any more and threw them out). I prefer the instrumental versions, actually, and it's one of my pet peeves that ads change the lyrics of any Christmas song to reflect "buy this." (off the soapbox now)...Second is "O Holy Night." It always brings a tear to my eyes.


Thank you! 
Enjoy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OOPS Well then I like YOUR outlook. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE your outlook Pontuf....also hope to stay around at least another 20 years to see grands grow up and youngest DD continue to mature. Wonder why we think at 60 we would feel old or something....
> ...


the last sentence was actually me talking! too much deleting going on here!!!!!!!!![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OOPS Well then I like YOUR outlook.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is sad but think of the view of the stars he has now.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that his fiance died when they were both very young, and he never married. Nice to think that they may be reunited now. It also said on the radio that he was one of the few people to have met both Wilbur Wright (first manned flight)and Yuri Gagarin (sp?) (first man in space) and also Neil Armstrong (first man to walk on the moon). Quite a trio!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things.


 I used to fill a stocking for SIL with hot sauces from all over.... Love all the candies and other ethnic trats you can find and the tea selection is fantaastic... They even have some funny wines, beer, etc.... Great soaps, lotions,,,,,,,, I can spend a whole afternoon looking at all the goodies..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5, I breathed a huge sigh of relief for you!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?
> ...


It is interesting to note that these were all updated over a year ago. Sometimes things change, and sometimes the more things change, the more the content remains the same. There is the old saying "you can please some people some of the time. You can please some people most of the time. But you will never please all people all of the time." I think that in social websites like Knitting Paradise that is a global site, there are bound to be differences among people. And that is understandable. There are lots of cultural differences even over the meanings of words, which might mean totally different things and in some cases might be even seen as offensive even if no offense is meant by the poster. Thank you Ask4j for posting those links.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*ask4j* Thanks for all the links about KP, and other topics... Very interesting. Being half Swede, I also enjoyed hearing the choir....

Well, this computer is slower than molasses and my ironing break is over so I'm going to do another load of laundry before SIL calls... He is doing voiceovers and will call when done so that we can deliver this cabinet to my friend today.... I need to find the camera to take a picture for DH's scrapbook of projects....

It is supposed to turn cold this afternoon. Maybe *that* will put me in an energetic mode. I acn't believe I'm not getting things done for Christmas..... I feel a marathon shopping day coming soon..... Need to block a couple of things too.....

So sorry to hear of all the Christmas losses.... especially those on my birthday (13th) It is hard to have a constant reminder, like a holiday.... I hope you can all get to the point where you also remember all the* good* memories of the holidays. Christmas comes, no matter if we are ready, happy or sad.... so try to celebrate the true meaning of the day and be kind to yourselves....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, it's not Mike Oldfield, but it is pretty good.

The 13th is also my little brother's birthday and Bub's...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My heart goes out to you Marianne and all who have lost loved ones and reliving memories of them. I lost my Dad in March this year. He was 87 and lived a full rich life that was saddened after we lost my mother. I dearly miss my Dad everyday. It's been a hard year.
> 
> Marianne I'm so glad you will be surrounded by your lovely family and friends. I love hearing your wonderful memories of your Dad.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Pontuf, this is still a fresh loss and I know the holidays make it harder. Thinking of you dear and hope you will soon be feeling better and in your dad's memory, enjoy the season and Christmas with your loved ones. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


____________________________________
I only got to take 2 college courses before I had to start working to pay for son's college, but my teacher wanted me to become an anthropologist. I absolutely loved it. So I did get in 2 courses even with all the obstacles. I had no car of my own so took the bus and about an hour by bus. Can't believe how much courage that took to go and sign up. Perhaps we would have ended up in the same area. Budding Margaret Meade and the archaeologist. She said DH could study the music of the natives. He didn't go for it. I have always loved reading about other cultures since I was old enough to read. Especially love those who don't have technology and are closer to the earth. Not many cultures left like that today. They probably all have their cell phones and satellite tv's now. I do feel good though that the teacher noticed me and liked my work. Think DH and son thought I was dumb as they are so brilliant, but I had the grades and intellect, just put them through instead of myself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that one...I need to start saving these to share with GS.



KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this is my all time fave Christmas song, aside from We Three Men and a few other traditional ones that I just love.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


+ solar energy systems in some cases- and it is not right to deny them technology

I have extreme doubts about the validity of Meade's experience of Samoa!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> This is funny that it should come up about GingerBread Houses. I'm a docent at the Old Sacramento Schoolhouse Museum where we have a Gingerbread Festival/Contest every year. And, you could say I was sort of raised with Gingerbread in New York with teachers who made and brought Gingerbread Houses to school and then again at home. Friday evening we had the Great Grands over to each decorate a Gingerbread House. I made seven houses and they decorated them. Just as a point of information, these are full size houses. Like you suggest, what candy doesn't get eaten winds up on the house. (((ggg As an aside, because I am on the Schoolhouse Board, we do not enter the contest.
> marilyn


Could you show us what you mean about a full size house. I would love to see. I did gingerbread houses for the grandchildren and made a gingerbread Santa for the front of the house. I would love to see what you mean. Sure wish I was close enough to come see those houses in the competition. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver - for some reason, it comforts me to know you were born on the l3th - I will remember that you were born on that day when I am feeling a bit sad. It is interesting how you can feel someone you have never met is a friend.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I worked in 3 Illinois Center right on Wacker Drive.

pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> I worked at Lake and Wacker for several years across from the Merchandise Mart -- it was a healthy walk from the train station.....loved being downtown although winters can be brutal. Chicago is a great city and has so much to offer -- yeh, LSD is still crowded - I should send you a picture of all the commuters stranded there this past February!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, so sad that you never heard anything. Know it has been a big disappointment. Pray you will get the right baby at the right time.
Hugs


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree. There is no excuse for this woman to not call you. It is inexcusable. Why would someone intentionally put another person through such stress?

pontuf



thewren said:


> you have every right to be upset - the woman could have the decency to at least call you with a reason she hasn't shown up. double hex on her.
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Chocolate Bunny absolutely. It was a compliment.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Angora. Your words are very comforting.

XO
Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My heart goes out to you Marianne and all who have lost loved ones and reliving memories of them. I lost my Dad in March this year. He was 87 and lived a full rich life that was saddened after we lost my mother. I dearly miss my Dad everyday. It's been a hard year.
> ...


Pontuf, this is still a fresh loss and I know the holidays make it harder. Thinking of you dear and hope you will soon be feeling better and in your dad's memory, enjoy the season and Christmas with your loved ones. Hugs[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well if you use larger needles and a bulkier yarn it knits up pretty fast.

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this yarn so decided to make a "potato chip" scarf. Big mistake. The yarn is sock yarn and with my small needles it is taking forever!!!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it --- have to go there for some licorice. Had licorice tea while at the monastery!! Oh, so good!



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, it is indeed myself at 3 years old!
> 
> the sunrise today- again cloudless, but over the least attractive outlook in our suburban setting


Another book Lurker. There is a book where this man took photos from the same spot for years and then made it into a book. Sun & Moon over Myfanwy. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


You absolutely need to rectify that one. They need to have photos of you with them and wonderful memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I love the pineapple plant! Fun to grow? I live in the North so I probably couldn't grow one so I enjoy seeing yours.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh no, my friend in Ohio, Cleveland Heights in fact, grew a pineapple, lemon tree from seed, and others. Ohio isn't too far north. Don't plant it outside, have it in a pot then you can move it outside in the summer and in for the winter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think we should all contact the foster mom and give her our collective chewing out....!!!



Pontuf said:


> I agree. There is no excuse for this woman to not call you. It is inexcusable. Why would someone intentionally put another person through such stress?
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Growing citrus in pots is great way to get it fresh and still keep it alive by bringing it into the garage or entryway during the coldest months. Lovely to look at too with their dark green foliage and pretty white blossoms. Fresh lemon in Hollandaise brings the tang of summer back in a moment on the taste buds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just added orange tree, pineapple plant and Christmas Cactus to my list of things to learn to do...

Thinking and praying for all of us who have lost our dear ones over the past few years...and for those of us who have lost loved ones even years ago. We sure do miss them over the holidays....may your memories sustain you and you find peace in sharing stories of the ones who have passed---our new generations need to know these wonderful people through us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of an odd question... and don't want to start a rumor... just asking. Someone mentioned to me that they thought ther had been a change in Admin here on KP... Soes anyone know if this is true.... maybe I missed a topic or posting.... or is this a figment of imagination?
> ...


Really makes one question being on the internet at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is sad but think of the view of the stars he has now.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


But what a life he must have lived. Oh yes Sam, I like that thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Darowil what is an advent scarf? We light our advent wreath every year during December but I have not heard of an advent scarf. Is it knit in stages?


Its on Ravelry, and yes she posts one block each day during Decemebr up to and including Christmas Eve so it has 24 blocks. I made it into day 5 by about day 6 but was not getting done the stuff I need to finish! She has done for the last 3 years (but is the first time I have tried it).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?


Did I? Wonder what I meant by that? My little girl always loved them no matter what they looked like- but none more than Big Bunny. At Vicky's wedding


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things. I need to stock up on some tea and noodles, and if there is room in the budget, I will pick up some stuffed grape leaves in the Egypt aisle. There are aisles for a lot of different countries, and we enjoy going around and looking at things. Every year I look for something I've not had before to try, though I don't always like it in the end.


We finally got a Trader Joe's but I would love a World market too. Sounds so great with an Egypt aisle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had a kitten that nursed on my pug. It caused the pug to go into a false pregnancy and she actually began to lactate. It was so funny to see. Anyway kitten grew up on dog milk...this was the pug we recently had to put down. Cat now will occasionally such on our clothes or blankets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, it is indeed myself at 3 years old!
> 
> the sunrise today- again cloudless, but over the least attractive outlook in our suburban setting


Love your sunrises and sunsets. And....you can tell which is which by the color. Sunrise - Pink Sunset - Orange.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> + solar energy systems in some cases- and it is not right to deny them technology
> 
> I have extreme doubts about the validity of Meade's experience of Samoa!


True.

Hmmmmm, interesting. I imagine one always puts their own interpretation on things or if they are looking for fame and not truth they would say whatever would get them fame. Also mis-interpretation. You have had the opportunity to be raised in the culture, so I would trust you on this.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 7 December 12
> ...


#####################################

Here it is:

Sam's EASY MICROWAVE FUDGE - KP Dec 2012 - conversion

3-1/4 cups powdered sugar - 331.5 grams (sifted) bit less unsifted
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder - 51 grams (sifted) bit less unsifted
¼ cup evaporated milk - 120ML
2 teaspoons vanilla - 10 ML use a regular tea spoon
½ cup butter or margarine cut into pieces - 13.4 grams
¾ cup chopped pecans (think I would prefer walnuts) - 90 grams
#####
8 oz liquid (1 cup) = 226.8 grams - if you measure a liquid into a regular coffee/tea cup or can and note the fill line, you can use this for measuring. Cups on average in US are 8 fl.oz.
#####
I thought this would be easy but haven't found the right web site so used the following:
http://www.jsward.com/cooking/conversion.shtml
and 
http://allrecipes.com/HowTo/Baking-Ingredient-Conversions/Detail.aspx
#####
Please double check my figures. Hope this helps.

much later:
Sorry it took so long to post but my cousin called over an hour ago and we chatted for too long..


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx Ask4j will try that out :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ok I need help converting US weights/measurements to UK
> 
> How much does a "cup" hold? is it a teacup? or a measuring cup
> i get so confused......between US and UK recipies I sooo want to make that fudge


Well as it is all incups I don't think it would matter what size cup as the proportions will all remain the same (well except the vanilla and that is not impact on the recipe greatly- can always go slightly less and add if it needs more.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?
> ...


What a lovely photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree ask4j - sometimes i look at yarn and i think - i have to have that - and i buy it - just wish i had the money to do that more often, lol there are some fabulous yarns from sundara - i want every one they advertise.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here we hand out cigars - i like your tradition better.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > "wetting the baby's head - can you elaborte on this a little kate?
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things. I need to stock up on some tea and noodles, and if there is room in the budget, I will pick up some stuffed grape leaves in the Egypt aisle. There are aisles for a lot of different countries, and we enjoy going around and looking at things. Every year I look for something I've not had before to try, though I don't always like it in the end.
> ...


fyi Trader Joes and Aldis are the same business or company, Aldis out of Germany and Trader Joes out of California. There are about 9949 stores globally under the Aldi and Trader Joes names. So if there is an Aldi store usually a Trader Joes will pop somewhere or visa versa. Personally love and shop both stores. What one doesn't have the other does including low prices--with friendly service at Traders and discounts at Aldis with minimum service. I did this research a while ago when something triggered a feeling these two were connected.

World Market stores are wonderful too but mine closed a few years before Trader Joes moved into their location, no connection. I liked their imported furnishings and foods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we want to see the cabinet too.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> *ask4j* Thanks for all the links about KP, and other topics... Very interesting. Being half Swede, I also enjoyed hearing the choir....
> 
> Well, this computer is slower than molasses and my ironing break is over so I'm going to do another load of laundry before SIL calls... He is doing voiceovers and will call when done so that we can deliver this cabinet to my friend today.... I need to find the camera to take a picture for DH's scrapbook of projects....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow I'm here, page 40, finally made it. Lots of wonderful things happening, and some not so but things can only get better. It's a lot of reading but so very worth it. Going to call it quits for a while--need a break, carry on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and there in lies the rub - don't you ever believe you are not smart - my bil tried to convince my sister she was dumb and could only be an aide in a nursing home - never forgave him for that. no man - husband or son has the right to do that - i put that in the same category as spousual abuse.

sam

I only got to take 2 college courses before I had to start working to pay for son's college, but my teacher wanted me to become an anthropologist. I absolutely loved it. So I did get in 2 courses even with all the obstacles. I had no car of my own so took the bus and about an hour by bus. Can't believe how much courage that took to go and sign up. Perhaps we would have ended up in the same area. Budding Margaret Meade and the archaeologist. She said DH could study the music of the natives. He didn't go for it. I have always loved reading about other cultures since I was old enough to read. Especially love those who don't have technology and are closer to the earth. Not many cultures left like that today. They probably all have their cell phones and satellite tv's now. I do feel good though that the teacher noticed me and liked my work. Think DH and son thought I was dumb as they are so brilliant, but I had the grades and intellect, just put them through instead of myself.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here we hand out cigars - i like your tradition better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved taking care of the girls - i made a much better mother -i an very even tempered - rarely get angry - the mother was the complete opposite plus a control freak - no wonder oldest daughter doesn't come home any more that she has to.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and here we hand out cigars - i like your tradition better.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Earlier this week my SIL had his 30th, in the Champagne area of France (he is a wine buff) and I commented that when I had mine my baby was 3 months old (my baby being his wife). Don't remember much of that time at all! A 3 month and 20 month old.

My other daughter had a monitor when she was a baby as well. I picked her up one day and she was blue- they think it was the reflux which would somehow stop her breathing but the expectation was that she would begin again herself but as a precaution they gave her a monitor. At one point it started going of frequently, and I would see her moving so knew it was nothing too serious. But took it back to the hospital, was basically told I was a paranoid maother but he would deign to check the monitor if I insisted. Well the monitor had a broken lead didn't it?

Anthropology. Last week I was at a book launch by a friend of mine. He spent a lot of time in PNG and about 50 years ago he went out some villages with his FIL. The villagers spent the evening telling stories and the then asked the FIL to tell one. So he told the story of how the elephant gots its trunck (or similar). On the way back Anthony commented to his FIL that somewhere down the track anthropologists would come across the tribe and think they had had contact with elelphants. Decades later Anthony came across an anthropologist working with the tribe to be told about this amazing contact they had had with elephants in the past!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick note to say I am returning new computer. Can not put up with Windows 8. Will be awhile before I can have old computer repaired yet again. Will be in touch as soon as I can. Peace to all and DO NOT be suckered into getting windows 8.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> it is wonderful and you see so many fathers in the mall now with their kids. I think it is so nice to see 'hands on ' fathers . Good for their children.


My oldest nephew has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things. I need to stock up on some tea and noodles, and if there is room in the budget, I will pick up some stuffed grape leaves in the Egypt aisle. There are aisles for a lot of different countries, and we enjoy going around and looking at things. Every year I look for something I've not had before to try, though I don't always like it in the end.


I love World Market there was one in Bloomington that we would travel to, unfortunately they closed about 3 or 4 years ago. Now the closest one along with Trader Joe's is an hour and a half away. :thumbdown:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is almost 4:30 pm and I am caught up. No news hear. I've done some knitting and cleaned the kitchen. I need to gather up my clothes for tomorrow and see what I have to take for lunch. I'll check back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hurry hurry gwen - get that computer fixed - we will miss you - hurry back.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to say I am returning new computer. Can not put up with Windows 8. Will be awhile before I can have old computer repaired yet again. Will be in touch as soon as I can. Peace to all and DO NOT be suckered into getting windows 8.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to say I am returning new computer. Can not put up with Windows 8. Will be awhile before I can have old computer repaired yet again. Will be in touch as soon as I can. Peace to all and DO NOT be suckered into getting windows 8.


As we only have apples somehow I don't think we need worry.
But what a shame you just couldn't get it worked out. And that you will now be wothout one for a while. Can't you put Windows 7 on a new computer? Hope we can still hear from you at tiems.

Well off to have some breakfast and get thing sdoen before going to the knitting lesson- and then catching up with my sister for coffee. Hence I will not be back till this evening- but as I woke up earlish this morning I came on here quickly! Why am I so silly as to think I can quickly pop into the KTP on our Monday morning?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

just logged in. got that much needed sleep. Ugh studying around the clock is not as easy as it used to be.

For everyone that has lost a loved one in December, my heart and prayers are with each and everyone of you and your families. Having lost several family members who's birthdays are in December I share your pain. My father's birthday was December 25th. So Christmas-Tide is never an easy day around here. 

My Father told me just before he passed on that he would never truly be gone. He was right. Those we have loved and lost rest within the memories of the heart and will always be with us.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Well having caught up on the last of the pages, time for me to get back to the paper. Stay warm everyone. Ice, snow, and nothing but cold outside here. If you go outside please bundle up and be careful if you have to travel. Oh and make sure to drink plenty of water. You can still get dehydrated even in the winter time. And you do not want to mix being dehydrated with frost bite. 

So just becareful everyone. (ok, cold weather lecture is over. LOL) Hugs to you all. I'm greatful to have such a wonderful group of fellow human beings to call my dearest friends. 

We knitters are a strange but peculiar group of people as it is. Scientists are still trying to figure us out. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.

To Pontif: made the tater got casserole tonight and we loved it! Fast, filling and tasty. Added the green beans and DH loved that it was an all I one meal.



thewren said:


> hurry hurry gwen - get that computer fixed - we will miss you - hurry back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.
> 
> To Pontif: made the tater got casserole tonight and we loved it! Fast, filling and tasty. Added the green beans and DH loved that it was an all I one meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.
> ...


-------------------
Did you add the green beans into the casarole, or did you cook them separately? I am not sure if we get tater tots here in Canada-- will have to look for them. it sure does sound good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah gwen - we didn't lose you after all.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can do this with parpoiled potatoes - maybe cut into inch cubes - the only thing different is that tater tots are rolled in something - i'm not sure what, maybe crumbs of somekind which you could do by dipping them in milk and then rolling them in cracker crumbs and then put on top of casserole.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> [Did you add the green beans into the casarole, or did you cook them separately? I am not sure if we get tater tots here in Canada-- will have to look for them. it sure does sound good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the quilt designer - beautiful

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"57 years married "

We only knew each other for 3 days too- so we are lucky we were right about each other and have been together all those years. He is my rock.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the information Sam. I am going to try the recipe.

thanks for the kind words about my quilt too. I am going to put my 'winter quilts' on my avatar -- haven't looked at the pictures for awhile and just found a disk with them all on. I had so much fun making them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can do this with parpoiled potatoes - maybe cut into inch cubes - the only thing different is that tater tots are rolled in something - i'm not sure what, maybe crumbs of somekind which you could do by dipping them in milk and then rolling them in cracker crumbs and then put on top of casserole. sam





Designer1234 said:


> Did you add the green beans into the casarole, or did you cook them separately? I am not sure if we get tater tots here in Canada-- will have to look for them. it sure does sound good.


[/quote]

We do get them in Canada. I have bought them many times. Designer, look in the frozen food section where they have the hash browns and frozen uncooked french fries. Many restaurants also serve them. They are just the hash browns that are minced and formed into "nugets". We dont call them tater tots here. I cant remember what we call them right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Recipe to make homemade Potato Tots*

8 medium potatoes, cooked, peeled, and hot 
1 tablespoon flour 
1 dash pepper 
1 teaspoon salt or 1 teaspoon seasoning salt 
2 tablespoons finely minced onions (optional) 
canola oil or vegetable oil 
Directions:
1 Finely shred or use a ricer while potatoes are still hot.
2 Stir in flour, salt, pepper and onion (if using).
3 Heat 1/4-in oil in heavy pan.
4 Form into small balls and drop in oil; fry until slightly golden.
5 Drain on paper towels, then freeze for tater tot casseroles or to serve alone.
6 When ready to serve, remove from freezer.
7 Bake in single layers on a greased baking sheet; at 400 degrees until desired doneness.

Note: Add minced fresh onion if desired, these are great because you just prepare and freeze and just remove from the freezer when needed. You can also serve these hot with a salsa sauce for dipping.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I think I'll make this as an appetizer for Christmas!!



5mmdpns said:


> *Recipe to make homemade Potato Tots*
> 
> 8 medium potatoes, cooked, peeled, and hot
> 1 tablespoon flour
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you 5, for the tater tot receipt, I bought myself a potato ricer a while back- makes such fast work, of doing it, and a beautiful mash. Fale is most impressed with mashed potato- and what could be easier!?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you 5, for the tater tot receipt, I bought myself a potato ricer a while back- makes such fast work, of doing it, and a beautiful mash. Fale is most impressed with mashed potato- and what could be easier!?


I love to use my potato ricer! (just dont try and rice the potatoes with the skins on!!! ask me how to mess up that ricer and I will let you in on how to do that, and, shhhhhhhh, but it is relatively easy to do too!!!! hahaha  )

I find it handy to rice up a couple of potatoes right into the stew pot in the last few minutes. If making perogies, you can rice your potatoes before mixing them with the cheese. You can serve the riced potatoes with a cheese sauce too. Sprinkle a bit of parsley on top for looks and serve with your meat dish or another vegie dish. :-D


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I just tool the Shaker Lemon pie out of the oven. It is cooling until after dinner. I can't wait to try it. I will let you know. 
The licking of the fingers when putting the top on was luscious! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks 5mm -- I thought that might be what they were.

I have just skimmed back and can't find the recipe - is it in this week? I know I read it recently and it sounded so good. I might have missed it. 

I will look again after my dinner. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

it is a little above my comfort level today- 24C but we have the oven on too- I am going to take a siesta! I will be interested to see how much more talking takes place!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks 5mm -- I thought that might be what they were.
> 
> I have just skimmed back and can't find the recipe - is it in this week? I know I read it recently and it sounded so good. I might have missed it.
> 
> I will look again after my dinner. Shirley


Me too, I missed it. Where is the Tator Tot Casserole recipe? I am not seeing it. :|

Designer, remember when they came out with the potato smilies? I think they might be tatot tot ones. It has been ages since I bought those.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found the recipe -- 5mm -- here it is 


We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found the recipe -- 5mm -- here it is
> 
> We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to say I am returning new computer. Can not put up with Windows 8. Will be awhile before I can have old computer repaired yet again. Will be in touch as soon as I can. Peace to all and DO NOT be suckered into getting windows 8.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Was watching Shrek earlier and when Hallelujah came on I thought of you all, I had forgotten that they had it in the movie.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 5, for the tater tot receipt, I bought myself a potato ricer a while back- makes such fast work, of doing it, and a beautiful mash. Fale is most impressed with mashed potato- and what could be easier!?
> ...


Yes leaving the skins on gives you a real spurt! I use my ricer every year for making lefsa, traditional Norwegian tortilla like bread but made of potatoes or flour or whatever is handy. I always use fresh russet potatoes. Peel boil add stick of butter cup of cream chill then add flour and roll'em out! Everyone loves them no one likes making them possibly except me--haven't decided yet. Anyway I will be making lefsa this week to send out to my family and for my son--they must have their lefsa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did I? Wonder what I meant by that? My little girl always loved them no matter what they looked like- but none more than Big Bunny. At Vicky's wedding


What a lovely young lady, and I love the bunny she's hugging. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found the recipe -- 5mm -- here it is
> 
> We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.


Here's another similar recipe to the Tater Tot recipe:

Bag Grated Potatoes Frozen, Grated onion - she uses frozen
can of mushroom soup - she uses can of cream of potato soup
8 oz sour cream
grated abt 2 cusps grated cheddar
mix together and top with crushed potato chips if desired.

Bake til golden brown

The potato chips make it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a great site that gives US to UK equivalents. Hope this helps everyone. 

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/equiv.htm


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *Recipe to make homemade Potato Tots*
> 
> 8 medium potatoes, cooked, peeled, and hot
> 1 tablespoon flour
> ...


A friend of mine freezes these and then before she deep fries them she dips them in an egg batter and breads them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!


No knitting for me for a few days. I fell on the ice and did a nice faceplant with my cheek. I may have sprained my right wrist. It sure does hurt. I have my knitting tensor on it. Hopefully it gets better soon! I am away in court tomorrow. I am a witness in some death threats made in my community. I hope the roads are safe.

A friend was in a roll over accident yesterday, he flipped and rolled his truck, and was undergoing emergency surgery today. Thank goodness for seatbelts!! and the fact that he was only 12 miles out of town!! I hope he is going to be ok. Lots of people praying for him in this town -- small towns pull together and support each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Lord 5, I hope your wrist heals quickly, the thought of it hurts. Prayers and best wishes for your friend, that he comes through with no major issues.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Speaking of potatoes -- a favorite song of mine by Stompin Tom Connors. Bud the Spud. Spuds is another name for potatoes. The "four o one" that he mentions is a major 6 lane highway. Prince Edward Island is known for growing potatoes.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


that would be -9.5C


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a great site that gives US to UK equivalents. Hope this helps everyone.
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/equiv.htm


This is a great chart....but doesn't help too much because different foods weight different amounts, so a cup of sugar weights much more than a cup of powdered sugar and so far haven't found a list complete enough to give weights of things like cocoa powder or specific spices, etc.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!
> ...


You need to take care--sounds like you really had a nasty fall, not fun. Are you experiencing lots of icy roads? We just got our first significant snow storm and am not looking forward to driving this week. The first storms it seems people need to learn to slow down first but never do until too late.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.
> ...


Oh yah, thanks. lol, I forgot the - , makes a big difference doesn't it. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Be careful, 5! You don't want to make things worse. I hope you feel better tomorrow. Thoughts and prayers to your friend. Be careful driving to court tomorrow!

I'm turning the computer off and heading for bed. Much earlier than usual! I'm tired and it has been one of those days. Tomorrow is my light day, which also translates into boring. Too much free time. I have packed knitting, 2 new WW cookbooks, and the financial makeover book. That's the one I really need to read! Roofer coming tomorrow to give me an estimate from the hail damage last year. I'm late getting it done! Can we say procrastination! Then Tuesday is my hard day. I dread that! All I have to say is that I'd rather be home knitting! But the money will come in handy as taxes are due soon and I had my car fixed and now the roof. Not a time to be spending money on home repairs!

Love and hugs to you all! Good night!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I had no idea they are owned by the same company. Thanks for the info. No Aldi's in AZ but I know they are in Illinois. I also love Word Market and their selection of diverse food. I bought lots of stocking stutters there last week.

Pontuf

and I are heading out to the world market in a bit--we love that grocery store, especially at this time of year, as they get in some very unusual things. I need to stock up on some tea and noodles, and if there is room in the budget, I will pick up some stuffed grape leaves in the Egypt aisle. There are aisles for a lot of different countries, and we enjoy going around and looking at things. Every year I look for something I've not had before to try, though I don't always like it in the end. [/quote]

We finally got a Trader Joe's but I would love a World market too. Sounds so great with an Egypt aisle.[/quote]

fyi Trader Joes and Aldis are the same business or company, Aldis out of Germany and Trader Joes out of California. There are about 9949 stores globally under the Aldi and Trader Joes names. So if there is an Aldi store usually a Trader Joes will pop somewhere or visa versa. Personally love and shop both stores. What one doesn't have the other does including low prices--with friendly service at Traders and discounts at Aldis with minimum service. I did this research a while ago when something triggered a feeling these two were connected.

World Market stores are wonderful too but mine closed a few years before Trader Joes moved into their location, no connection. I liked their imported furnishings and foods.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam you are a wonderful Father.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i loved taking care of the girls - i made a much better mother -i an very even tempered - rarely get angry - the mother was the complete opposite plus a control freak - no wonder oldest daughter doesn't come home any more that she has to.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Growing up, we used to rice the red potatoes with the skins on and not have any problems....I think the ricers were made of iron -- tried it with a ricer I bought and the handle bent!! I think it was made of aluminum....if I see a good stainless steel one, I'll get me a new one...until then, no thanks.



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 5, for the tater tot receipt, I bought myself a potato ricer a while back- makes such fast work, of doing it, and a beautiful mash. Fale is most impressed with mashed potato- and what could be easier!?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm turning the computer off and heading for bed. Much earlier than usual! I'm tired and it has been one of those days. Tomorrow is my light day, which also translates into boring.
> Love and hugs to you all! Good night!


Sleep tight Pammie, hope the roofing goes well and less expensive than expected. Step mother has to have her done this next year as the insurance company will no longer cover if she doesn't. 
Oh well, what can one do?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwenie not my recipe for taters, think it's Puplover.
Glad u can connect with your iPhone but be careful, if it 's like my iPhone or iPad it will try to write and spell for you! Drives me crazy..
I like to sit at my desktop or my laptop when I write. So much better.

Pontuf

.


Gweniepooh said:


> Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.
> 
> To Pontif: made the tater got casserole tonight and we loved it! Fast, filling and tasty. Added the green beans and DH loved that it was an all I one meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam the lemon pie is delicious! Glenn had trouble with the lemon rinds so next time after I slice them I will trim part of the rind off. He loves the taste of the pie just has trouble with chewing the rind. I think I will make this during the holiday break when we go to Seaside. It is easy to make. I wish I was already there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Did I? Wonder what I meant by that? My little girl always loved them no matter what they looked like- but none more than Big Bunny. At Vicky's wedding
> ...


she does look lovely, and that is one well preserved bunny!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG. designer, what a story. We need more details and the rest of the story...

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> "57 years married "
> 
> We only knew each other for 3 days too- so we are lucky we were right about each other and have been together all those years. He is my rock.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer is your avatar one of your quilts? Your avatar is beautiful!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the information Sam. I am going to try the recipe.
> 
> thanks for the kind words about my quilt too. I am going to put my 'winter quilts' on my avatar -- haven't looked at the pictures for awhile and just found a disk with them all on. I had so much fun making them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


this is so different from anything our way- looks chilly too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How beautiful! What a wonderful walk.

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Huzzah, caught up again! Hope everyone is doing well. I tried to skim through the pages, but I'm very tired for some reason.

I just did round 1 of my holiday shopping - all online, all in one spot. For round 2 I need to pop in to a couple of stores; I did go into Wal-Mart this afternoon for a couple of things. It was enough to remember why I don't shop there anymore (mostly due to people, not the store)

I'm in the mood for holiday-type cookies. I was looking at the 1940s experiment for Gingernuts No. 101. What is the US equivalent for golden syrup? I can buy it in the English food section at the grocery, but it's kinda expensive..

link: http://1940sexperiment.wordpress.com/2012/12/08/gingernuts-no-101/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.
> ...


yes that would have to be- 0 C being freezing point or 32F.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Designer is your avatar one of your quilts? Your avatar is beautiful!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Yes Pontuf -- it is one of the quilts I donated to the Canadian Breast Cancer Society auction of quilts-- I donated one each year. This one is on a Snowbirds (Canadian who winters in Florida's) park model. She said she wanted to be reminded of her childhood but didn't want to spend winters in the cold. (We spent 9 winters in Mesa at a park ) so I know you know what snowbirds are, coming from Scotsdale. I just loved our winters there.

When I was a child we used to go to my grandfather's farm and he would make an ice rink on the creek- he would build a huge bonfire and all the kids from miles around would come and skate. We spent Christmas eve skating there each year until he sold his farm. This represents my memories of Christmas skating there. The snow is hand painted as are the clouds, then the people and the houses are appliqued after being painted with acrylics. It is called rough edged applique. It is then quilted. it is about 25 x 25" and it is square although it doesn't look it in the picture.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Designer! I would love to own one of your quilts. Not only is this beautiful but what lovely memories. So personal makes it even more special.
What a wonderful and very generous auction donation

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You are a very gifted talented artist!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Designer is your avatar one of your quilts? Your avatar is beautiful!
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a great site that gives US to UK equivalents. Hope this helps everyone.
> ...


Try this one: http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking/ It includes a list of standard cooking ingredients (various sugars, flours and such) so that might help out with the conversions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Absolutely beautiful Dancer! I would love to own one of your quilts. Not only is this beautiful but what lovely memories. So personal makes it even more special.
> What a wonderful and very generous auction donation
> 
> Pontuf


ooops, wrong person!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer, since you spent your winters in Mesa you must remember The Fiber Factory. I loved taking classes from Charlotte there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a great site that gives US to UK equivalents. Hope this helps everyone.
> ...


When measureing dry ingredients for baking you use volume of measurement and not the weight. So for 1 cup of dry ingredients it is 237ml of measurement. This does not change whether you are measuring for flour or for sugar. The weight of the dry ingredients differ with what is being measured. My measuring cups have these measurements on all marked on them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Huzzah, caught up again! Hope everyone is doing well. I tried to skim through the pages, but I'm very tired for some reason.
> 
> I just did round 1 of my holiday shopping - all online, all in one spot. For round 2 I need to pop in to a couple of stores; I did go into Wal-Mart this afternoon for a couple of things. It was enough to remember why I don't shop there anymore (mostly due to people, not the store)
> 
> ...


The recipe calls for two tablespoons which is equal to 30ml liquid.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver - for some reason, it comforts me to know you were born on the l3th - I will remember that you were born on that day when I am feeling a bit sad. It is interesting how you can feel someone you have never met is a friend.


Designer, Pontuf and everyone who has lost a loved one and is going through a difficult time this year, try to concentrate on all the good memories and the reason for the season. Because of its meaning, we can all be assured that we will see those we loved so much again someday.

You all feel like friends and family on this forum and I draw great comfort, encouragement, love, and inspiration exuding from all your posts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver - for some reason, it comforts me to know you were born on the l3th - I will remember that you were born on that day when I am feeling a bit sad. It is interesting how you can feel someone you have never met is a friend.
> ...


Thank you Bulldog. My beloved Grandpa passed 19 years ago a few days after Christmas. I am at peace with him passing and I know I will see him again, but I still miss him. It does not hurt anymore and I only have good things that I remember. Heartfelt sympathies for those who are without their loved ones this Christmas no matter what the reason for them not being present with us for this time of family closeness. Hugs.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Bulldog. Thank you for reminding us to cherish the memories of our loved ones.

Pontuf

Designer, Pontuf and everyone who has lost a loved one and is going through a difficult time this year, try to concentrate on all the good memories and the reason for the season. Because of its meaning, we can all be assured that we will see those we loved so much again someday.

You all feel like friends and family on this forum and I draw great comfort, encouragement, love, and inspiration exuding from all your posts.[/quote]


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Great grandson came home tonight with an apnea monitor. Momma and daddy are doing fine. Excited and scared for the first night at home. Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I heard about her but at that time I didn't do quilts. I was very involved with stained glass, hand thrown pottery and water color and fabric painting . taught classes in our park as well as silversmithing. I sold a few pieces of my jewellry to a store in Scotsdale, the last year we were there. They did quite well, but we couldn't go back because my husband got very ill. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the shop. Very nice. 

I loved Arizona in the winter. We were in Valle Del Oro - a park on the Superstition free way and Ellsworth -- not far from the 
Flea market on the Superstition. I have a lot of friends down there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thank you Bulldog. Thank you for reminding us to cherish the memories of our loved ones.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks very much -- I will be glad when this next week is over. my other son just phoned and he is feeling sad too. It is something we have to deal with. We have a little grand daughter so Christmas will be alright.

Pontuf -- I haven't touched my sewing machine since he died- just can't do the wall hangings any more. Maybe this next year. That is why KP has filled a huge void-- and now that I have started the workshops I am feeling much better. I guess we need to keep busy and not allow ourselves to get too stressed. Now that my hubby is okay I am doing a lot better.

One of these days I will tell you how I met him and how we got married. It was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

[ Where is the Tator Tot Casserole recipe? I am not seeing it. :| 

5, here is the one my sister gave me:

TATER TOT CASSEROLE
1 medium-large onion, diced and suteed in stick of margarine
3# ground beef, cooked & drained
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1# Velveeta Cheese, cubed

Mix all of the above and put in 9x13x2" sprayed casserole dish. Top with Tater Tots. Bake 350 degrees for 45min


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks designer for the casserole recipe and five for the homemade tater tots.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I found the recipe -- 5mm -- here it is
> 
> We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different, the school made it that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - could we have the recipe.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brr - look cold poledra - how much snow do you have on the ground.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - what kind of training does daniel teach>
> 
> sam


Hey Sam, Daniel trains the new employees at his company to take the calls, he is employed at a call center in SC, they handle all different types of companies, insurance, computer companies, things such as that. They go through a 3 week training just on book works, then they go sit and listen to calls for a few days then they are on the phones with a trainer or a seasoned employee after 2 months they are put on the phones by themselves. Daniel started there, once he finished his training he was only on the "controlled" phones for 2 days, then he was on his own, within a month he had a minor promotion less than 3 months he was offered his current position of his bosses assistant and that includes the training of new employees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful quilt, someday I'll learn how to do that, probably not that beautifully though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bushels of healing energy to you and your friend - may you both heal quickly.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! Big snow here today. Are you dug out yet, Ask4j? Nothing like going from bare ground to narrowing in on a foot of snow in a little more than 24 hours. It is beautiful and thank goodness this happened on a weekend! Now will come the cold and I'm not looking forward to that. I got supplies on Friday so don't have to go out until next week, if I don't want to - ha! 

I did a bunch of cooking today but plan to have a PJ day tomorrow...spend the day with my knitting needles and be in my PJ's and fluffy robe. Kitty Cocoa will no doubt be nearby looking to either steal some yarn or else to cuddle. I see lots of schools are calling for a 2-hour delay tomorrow already. It will be icy, when the winds start howling...welcome to winter 

5mmdpns, we will have to rename you "Grace" - ha! No, not really...sorry about your fall. It happens so fast, doesn't it? I hope you will feel better quickly and your wrist snaps back into "knitting form" fast. 

I have to brainstorm my idea a little more yet but I think this year's little gifts to everyone in the family will be coffee/tea based. I'll let you know when I have hammered out the details...gotta get to it!

Time for me to go to bed. I will check in tomorrow with my cuppa


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have not been on for such a long time. I hope you all are well i am going at the work at home as usual but miss my dear ones on the party. joe p.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Great grandson came home tonight with an apnea monitor. Momma and daddy are doing fine. Excited and scared for the first night at home. Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone. Have a good week everyone.


Wonderful news!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it is time i went out and bought a mandolin.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam the lemon pie is delicious! Glenn had trouble with the lemon rinds so next time after I slice them I will trim part of the rind off. He loves the taste of the pie just has trouble with chewing the rind. I think I will make this during the holiday break when we go to Seaside. It is easy to make. I wish I was already there!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

You are missed, Joe! We know you have lots on your plate right now and are just so very glad whenever you find the time to stop in and say hello! You take good care and join us whenever you are able.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> brr - look cold poledra - how much snow do you have on the ground.
> 
> sam
> 
> Not any snow right now, not enough humidity in the air, when DH was finishing up the oil change on the car, the cold started to come in and we got a couple of flakes falling, but it passed quickly. We had a bit of snow fall a couple of mornings last week but it didn't stick at all, just looked like it had rained a bit. Oh well, at least we have no ice on the roads at the moment though, I'll take whatever blessings we can get.  It's down to about 7 degrees F now, low is supposed to be 5 and the high today was 28F I think. Supposed to be warming up starting tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Joe, how are things on the East Side? We keep track of the weather up there on my google, it gives me the weather ala Randolph Air Force Base right behind the trailer we lived in there. 

Take time out of your busy cleaning to enjoy the season.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful quilt designer.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Designer is your avatar one of your quilts? Your avatar is beautiful!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, at the top of my page they are advertising Brain Training Games, think they are trying to tell us something. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news kehinkle - let us know how things are going.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Great grandson came home tonight with an apnea monitor. Momma and daddy are doing fine. Excited and scared for the first night at home. Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a guy - sounds smart - at least there is one call center in the usa.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > marianne - what kind of training does daniel teach>
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had an email from Carol['s Gifts] She is working two part time jobs- to make ends meet, but finding it hard because she has to be on her feet. Six months on she is still missing her Fred so much. She sends greetings to all her friends on the KTP. And looks forward to the day when she will be able to catch up with us all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5, you be careful. Take care of that wrist. I am sorry about your friend...I am thrilled your ex won't be coming.

Sam, wish you and my friend were married! You are such a nice many and empathize with her so well. She just wants ot be loved and deserves to be.

After church today, I was walking to the car and a young lady gave me a recipe for a finger fool...3 ingredients

OREO BALLS
1 large bag oreos
1-8oz pkg cream cheese
1 pkg white chocolate chips
In blender or food processor put cubes of softened cream cheese and crumbles oreos & process with a few spurts until smoothe. Roll into balls the size of a walnut. Dip in melted white chocolate chips and place on waxed paper. Store in Christmas Tin. She said on some she sprinkles red and green sugar or sprinkles

She also said, she did not like rolling the balls, so she pressed hers into a pan and put it in the freezer long enough to firm up, then cut into smal squares. She used a shishcabob skewer to dip them. Could use toothpicks

Going to turn in early. This is going to be a hard week on my back. I will be cleaning all week. I clean two rooms a day until I get the whole house done. 

I prepared stuffed peppers for supper tomorrow night this afternoon. Think I will have field peas and corn on the cob with cornbread to go with it. Meals suffer when I clean.

I am sure I am probably in a minority here, but I love the length of the needles in Harmony 16" fixed. Thought I would order the Dreamz Knitters Pride. They are shorter but still not made like the Harmony. Wonder why Harmony won't put out a set of interchangeables in this length.

Ordered my sister's birthday present. I ordered her the gadget Amy Knits told us about...the yarn holder/turntable. Sisters is the ultimate Cedar one. She is going to be dumb founded when she gets it. It will hold crochet thread, cones, the short skeins of sock yarn or cotton yarn that have no center pull and you work from the outside thread. No flopping about the floor or around in a bag. I got it on etsy. They have different prices. Hope she likes it. I am sure having fun keeping her guessing.

Continue to keep my friends in your prayers...Hugs & God Bless...Betty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver - for some reason, it comforts me to know you were born on the l3th - I will remember that you were born on that day when I am feeling a bit sad. It is interesting how you can feel someone you have never met is a friend.


Shirley... What a sweet thing to say.......and it is true. I do feel we are friends, though never meeting in person. You know, when my oldest daughter was born, we lost my DH's Irish grandmother.... a very special lady. When my second daughter was born, I lost my grandfather. He had been my knight in shining armor all my life. It brought me comfort to think that they had passed to make way for my girls to come into the world.... Mine own personal version of the circle of life......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> fyi Trader Joes and Aldis are the same business or company, Aldis out of Germany and Trader Joes out of California.


 I did not know that.... but love them both as well and we are finally have a Trader Joe's here. True to form, it opened about a year after we started getting Aldis - there are a lot more Aldis in the area. If I recall correctly, the Aldis in this country are out of Chicago area.... but they were not around when I lived there.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well after skipping many pages of last weeks posts I have come to the end of the weekend's posts. Nothing special going on in my house. As a witness I don't celebrate holidays and so miss all the anxiety involved. The weather here is much warmer than that others have posted, but still has that special chill that only being near large bodies of water can produce. The cold reaches up through the floor and no amount of heat dispels it for me, who has to have 78-80 deg to be anywhere near comfortable. Spent the whole day in pjs and slept most of the day. Every once and awhile my body overcomes whatever keeps it awake and allows me to recover. I have been sleeping more of late and if I am still I fall asleep whereever and whatever I am doing.
I have never experienced this in the past and do not know what prompts it now. I surely wish someone would clue me in a PM what happened with Dancer as I was not aware that there was a problem. I went shopping at Joanne's on the weekend and purchased a lot of cotton yarn. Still awaiting the needles from Knit pics and anxious to receive them.
Sam: Get well quickly as we are without our guiding light when you are absent. Others can do the job, but we still need you among us. Sorlenna: So sorry about your pup. It may be that this foster mother is overwhelmed by the holidays and influx of animals or illness as this happens to us all. If it does not pan out. Try another source. I'm
sure that you will find something suitable. Call doxie rescue( your local vet may be able to help too.)
5: Glad the misfortune of your ex means you can enjoy the holidays sans mental distress. Sorry to hear of your friend and of your own fall. Praying for your early recovery and very grateful for all the input you bring.
Angora: So glad to hear from you as well. My health remains very fragile, but nothing major at the moment.
I am putting off the visit to oncologist until after the new year as anything they find will not alter my actions.
Lurker: I cannot fathom how much you will miss Fale, but know that you need a rest from the 24/7. Glad that relatives can take over for awhile.
My appetite has been flagging ever since the bleeding occurred and coffee and toast has become the mainstay.
Even the fudge recipes did not brighten my interest. I have food in the house should it return Thanks to Sprouts.
So long for tonite. Marianne and others suffering I do hope that your trials are now past. Prayers for all in this coming season. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> . My son looks after their daughter as much, as his wife is an flight attendant and flies overseas and is gone for 72 hours a week some times more ,and he looks after our Grand daughter, actually he likely looks after her more than she does-- it is wonderful and you see so many fathers in the mall now with their kids. I think it is so nice to see 'hands on ' fathers . Good for their children.


Same situation here...My SIL is just now taking a 9-5 job... as the girls are now 12 and 16, but he has always been a very hands-on father and was the one who wanted children more so than my daughter... though she is a terrific mother. She also flies, so that cell phone and texting help her stay in constant contact with the girls..... We have a dear friend, male, who now babysits for his grandson a couple days a week.... He is a photographer, very creative, and has a ball letting the little one explore, make things,, etc.... I am so glad men now feel they have "persmission" to be involved in their children's lives.... I know the girls love doing things with DH... but then, her is really just a little boy... and will never grow up.... When I was growing up, it seems dad's job was to be the provider and the disciplinarian.... I much prefer the newer approach to parenthood!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved taking care of the girls - i made a much better mother -i an very even tempered - rarely get angry - the mother was the complete opposite plus a control freak - no wonder oldest daughter doesn't come home any more that she has to.
> sam


I also think that the oppisite sex parent is less likely to try and live vicariously through their child and is also not in competition with them, which is sometimes the case with the same sex parent... I am sure that your teaching career helped foster that patience - and you obviously have a love of children to follow that path.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Carol['s Gifts] She is working two part time jobs- to make ends meet, but finding it hard because she has to be on her feet. Six months on she is still missing her Fred so much. She sends greetings to all her friends on the KTP. And looks forward to the day when she will be able to catch up with us all.


Thank you so much for letting us know how she is doing, I've been wondering for a while how things were for here. Hopes that things get a bit easier in the New Year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the quilt designer - beautiful
> 
> sam


I second that!!!! i especially like this one, as I love to ice skate and it was actually a skating event where I first went out with my DH.... You have so much detail and shading in your work... It is fabulous...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it's 1214am here so I think I'm heading to bed, need to be up at 6 to get DH off to work. Night everyone, or morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally caught up and headed towards my nice warm bed. It has cooled drastically in the past few hours.

We did deliver the cabinet this afternoon... but will have to wait till Thurs. to take a picture. DH loaned his camera to someone and I didn't uncover mine.

Marge - Please take care.... I know it isn't fun to cook when you aren't feeling great but you need to keep up your nutrition and strength....

I was not aware that Witness did not celebrate holidays... in years past, I did quite a bit of study on comparative religions but not this particular area....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5 - Thanks for the link to the Hipppotumus song. It is DH's favorite sill Christmas song and they don't play it that often.....

Lurker... Thanks for the update on Carol.. It is such an adjustment she is going through...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is not much of a recipe - but one of my favorite ways to do potatoes and a nice holiday dish, since there is no gravy.

Cream Cheeese Chive Potatoes

Buy either the frozen Hash Browns or the boxed ones and rehydrate them.

Add 1 Package of cream cheese, softened in microwave. 
and a couple tablespoons of freshly cut chives (dry would probably be Ok) 

Stir to mix all and then place in a 350 oven for about a half hour.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i sit - all alone - boo hoo - think that means i should go to bed.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Temporarily forgot I can get on using my iPhone!!! I'm baaaack! DH has gone to return the dreaded windows 8 computer.


Thats great-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!
> ...


Your friends accident puts a sprained wrist into perspective doesn't it? Doesn't stop it being a nuisance and a frustration though. How are you managing alone with one arm? especially if you are right handed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


All the battered bits were hiding! Big Bunny has many worn spots on him by now-unsurprisingly after 25 years of loving. His main points are a patch on one foot, a very worn ear where Vicky used to pinch it and a burnt spot where her maid of honour tried to set him alight on a bed lamp one night. We used to wash him but gave up on that as I thought he would fall apart if I tried anymore.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Now that sure looks helpful- and not just for converting US recipes but for when ours have cups and want to know weight etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Great grandson came home tonight with an apnea monitor. Momma and daddy are doing fine. Excited and scared for the first night at home. Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone. Have a good week everyone.


Thats great- and excitement and scared are common feelings with any new baby.

Saw my sister today- she has a granddaughter on the way due March. The mother is the one I said had such bad morning sickness with her last (a boy) that she ended up in hospital a couple of times. This time she didn't even know she was pregnant until quite late she has been so well! Know what I am knitting. Th efirst thing I knitted for Maryanne after she was born was a lovely white lacy jacket. I decided a while ago that I would make one for the first girl in this genertion and now she is on the way. Doubt whether it will actually get much wear but hopefully it can come back for future girls!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm alone here- makes it easy to catch up thats for sure! Well now to the rest of KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> [ Where is the Tator Tot Casserole recipe? I am not seeing it. :|
> 
> 5, here is the one my sister gave me:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I am going to see if I can buy some tater tots today. ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5, I breathed a huge sigh of relief for you!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> brr - look cold poledra - how much snow do you have on the ground.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I wish my temperatures were this warm!!!
aaaauuuughhhh and birrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr It is -25'C (13) this morning windchill brings it down to -38'C (-36.4' F). hmmmm, I should have plugged in my van. oh welllllll, I will go out and see if it starts. {{:x}} *shivers* 
. . . .yep! it started. I have a button on my key chain that I press to start it. So I will let it run for a minute or 10. Lucky is outside with her orange snowsuit.
I guess I must get on with going to the court then, as I got no blizzard to shut down the road. :| It is over an hour to drive on a long stretch of road, hoping there are some trucker buds out there rolling along then the distance wont seem to be so long. And it is dark out. hmmmm, Note to self: make a lunch to take and be sure your lighter is with you in case you break down and need to start a fire. damn, its cold!!! Designer, just where did your chinnock get to? I did not get any of it!!! 

Well, I just have a bit of a stiff neck this morning from my fall yesterday. My hand/wrist is not too bad. And the dressing stayed on my knee all night so I guess that is alright. Will be using my cane today so I should be alright. grrrrr, this getting old is requiring a stretching of my freedoms. hahaa, but then again, there is something to be said for stretching.....  

ttyl, time for my breakfast.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted most of the afternoon and loved it. I did clean the kitchen, but that is about all. I'm sleepy since I stayed up too late last night, so I guess I'll get ready for bed and eat something for dinner. I also need to get ready for school tomorrow. I hate getting up early!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! Big snow here today.
> 5mmdpns, we will have to rename you "Grace" - ha! No, not really...sorry about your fall. It happens so fast, doesn't it? I hope you will feel better quickly and your wrist snaps back into "knitting form" fast.


haaha, my Mom's name is Grace and it would be an honor to be named that -- how ever, if one ever is able to find a graceful way to tumble over, then that would not be me! I believe in a flying fall with downward thrust direction -- hmmm, perhaps at mach 4 speed too! Hear me howl?? wait for it, wait for it, yes! -- I just broke the sound barrier. hahha, I must be in the record books somewhere and if anyone finds them, do let me know where they are at.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver - for some reason, it comforts me to know you were born on the l3th - I will remember that you were born on that day when I am feeling a bit sad. It is interesting how you can feel someone you have never met is a friend.
> ...


You do the same for us Bulldog, this is what I love about this group, we can come on and say what is on our minds and hearts and someone can relate or in some way encourage, comfort or find words to help, post a joke, a video, or music to fit the situation. We support each other, allow us to mourn, to brag and to complain as most always someone has been in a similar situation or understands our frustrations. 
I so love and respect, admire and am in awe of the multi-talents of this wonderful group of friends spread throughout this world that has come together in one forum and united as a family. I am blessed to be part of each of your days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel sent me this link for Carol of the Bells, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is a pic of the river a couple blocks from our house when DH and I went for a walk this morning and it was only 14.9F/9.50C.


Just what I needed to start my day, my eyes thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5, please check your self to make sure that you hand is OK. Be careful and blessed


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


For the most part I am ambidextrous but do prefer my right hand when it comes to writing. If that is a "sticky wicket" then I do use my left although I was never able to get my left-handed writing to look the same as my right-handed writing. hmmm, never even occured to me about how do I manage alone with one arm. My brother is left-handed but can do most things with either hand too, not as ambidextrous as I am but still......the ambidextrousity runs in the family through my Mom's father's side of the family, the Finn side. Grandpa was totally ambidextrous as was his father.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Thanks Marianne. I did have some of them somewhere at one time. . . . they must be stuck in the ice somewhere as I came home without them on a few years ago. My shoes are non-skid and non-slip. When the fibro says your foot is not moving, then yep, you fall. Just think of how hard the fall would have been if I had fallen on the pavement. I am sure I would have left more cracks in the road than were there before, as it is now, the church parking lot will live to see another day and I will survive! ahah, this was my curtain call and I came out and did a bow to the snow banks! No encore until next time though. 

ttyl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone, 6am just comes way to early, but I guess I can't complain, at least I'm waking up, beats the alternative I guess. 
Hope everyone has a great day!
Coffee, need more coffee...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


Beautiful work!! Amazing to me that anyone can do such fine knitting! It is quite difficult for me to follow a pattern so detailed because of my dyslexia but I do make a great sock or two!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


That is beautiful lurker -- I love the color and the pattern. It is going to be beautiful. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


5, you talk of your Norwegian heritage- I count this as part of my Scottish heritage- working with the fine lace yarns and designs- but I also love Aran work, Fair Isle, Guernsey style. and I do make dpn socks too
Are you heading to court today? Take care of the bruises! Did you break anything? Hope your friend who had the accident is OK. And it is good to hear that the ex has had a change of mind over the Christmas 'visit'.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > brr - look cold poledra - how much snow do you have on the ground.
> ...


5mm... When I lived in Colorado, the forestry rangers gave me a huge tip, take a metal paint can or coffee can, (clean of course) put a roll of toilet paper and a bottle of regular alcohol. Keep in your vehicle in the winter months. If you get stuck or have problems, pour the alcohol over the tp light it and it will burn slowly and any fumes (which I never had) will not cause harm. It sure heated up my truck when I had a problem on the road. I have a paint can (can purchase clean paint cans with lids at any hardware store) in my truck, in C.'s suv and my DS's have them in their vehicles also. My neighbor is a county sheriff and I gave him one to put in his truck.. when he tried it out he said that the heat almost ran him out, of course it was not that cold. He now has one that he puts in his cruiser when he is on duty.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker, I love your work, it is wonderful. I have made 2 shawls with the lace look, have decided that there are many other patterns that will not frustrate me so :lol: I can do the feather and fan, that reminds me I have a shawl on needles with the feather and fan pattern, hmmmm wonder which bag I have that one in, :roll: 

We have another day of clouds and rain.. cannot complain as we are so very dry that whatever moisture we get is a blessing. It sure plays havoc on old Arthur visiting though, he has settled in my leg this morning and now moved up to the hip. I won't be doing much of anything I'm afraid, but seems like a perfect day to hibernate in my room with some music and my knitting. I have to finish one scarf and start another. Time is flying by to get these done before Christmas. I also need to make 2 more of the Sashay yarn scarfs, I gave 3 away to the nurses that took such good care of me. Those were meant for my step-granddaughters, oh well, they'd rather have cash or gift cards anyway. ;-) 
Have a wonderful day/evening.. please be safe in all that you do. 
Hugs, Loves and many Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


Thank you Designer! I love your quilting that we are gradually seeing! My daughter is a quilter, I had plans to do some- but I sort of faded. I am hoping one day while Fale is away to take a trip on the ferry to Waiheke Island- while we can still do it on the 'Gold Card' -pensioners travel free. I don't expect to have a brilliant day today, I am waiting for an appointment that I am obliged to keep at 1 pm- will have to do some tidying up!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, 6am just comes way to early, but I guess I can't complain, at least I'm waking up, beats the alternative I guess.
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Coffee, need more coffee...


And the same to you Poledra65' :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5- I hope you didn't seriously hurt your wrist. I know how you can feel after going face first so take care of yourself. Glad your Christmas will be a peaceful one - and that 'he' decided to stay home. He likely knew that all along. 

Sorry our Chinook didn't reach you. It was -l7C yesterday morning and it is now +2C and last night it was even warmer than that. 

I remember winters in Ontario when I lived in Kingston, so bitterly cold from the wind on the lake. I thought I was going to perish (grin)

Our cold is very dry which doesn't seem as bad. I would imagine it would not be as damp where you are - but it sure can get cold. Oh for those winters in Arizona!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

it is beautifull x


Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> it is beautifull x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


thank you Melyn! half the design is relatively easy, the other half has a p2tog tbl, which I find takes quite a bit of concentration, very easy to split the yarn. I reckon I am almost half way!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It snowed last night! Not much on the ground but my table and spa cover had a thin layer. It's cold and windy. The safety patrol kids were cold. But most didn't have the right coat on. They begged to go in early! They r so funny. They really think they are "big!" Easy day so I think I'll knit awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One positive thought for all you Northerners! only just over a week of shortening days, then you will have a reminder spring is coming- while our days shorten, and Autumn is coming. This morning I must water my pots!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish that were true, Lurker-- our worst weather is always after Christmas - January and February can be brutal and sometimes we get a late snow as late as May-- short summers, long winters. Oh well, it makes it worthwhile when I look to the west and see the Canadian rockies (at least I keep telling myself that!)

Wouldn't it be great if we could divide the hot and cold weather up evenly??? 

My kiwi friends used to call us the 'up overs' after Pat (dh) teased them about being from 'down under'. 

I will be thinking about a Kiwi Christmas this year, pipis at the beach and maybe another hungi- (our friends cooked one especially for us - happy memories indeed) and especially the Pavlovas. Do you happen to have a recipe? I tried some down there but they were a disaster in comparison to the ones my friends made. My mouth waters thinking about them. 

40 years later after meeting you and other 'down unders' from Aussie and NZ I can't believe I am homesick for New Zealand.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I did a pattern where I had to p2tog tbl and boy did I find it hard, swore I wouldnt be doing that again in a hurry lol.
I am having major probs at the moment with trying to knit and I got several projects I wanted to finish b4 Christmas. I am right handed but do a lot of things with my left and find that my left thumb is used a lot when knitting. It has been painfull for awhile now, started in the ball of the thumb but woke up 1 morning 2 weeks ago and couldnt bend my thumb at all. Once I got it moving the top half sprung up as if it was on a piece of elastic. I had to see the nurse at our docs the other day for a diabetic review and showed her my thumb, I thought i may have carpel tunnel probs but she thinks not. She said many people who knit get this prob and thinks its good old arthur as marrianne would say, see how it goes with pain killers and make app if it gets no better in a few weeks. They could xray it but it wont show up if its anything to do with trapped tendons I would need a scan for that. Its not getting any better so looks like i will have to try an app, trouble is i will prob have to wait till after christmas our doctors are so booked up these days and if they think it is non emergency you have to wait, meanwhile i will just have to live with it but sometimes it makes me feel physically sick with pain and hate the feeling of it suddenly popping up on piece elastic. Still its minor to some peoples pain in here so sorry for sounding off about it lol


Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > it is beautifull x
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> All the battered bits were hiding! Big Bunny has many worn spots on him by now-unsurprisingly after 25 years of loving. His main points are a patch on one foot, a very worn ear where Vicky used to pinch it and a burnt spot where her maid of honour tried to set him alight on a bed lamp one night. We used to wash him but gave up on that as I thought he would fall apart if I tried anymore.


That just looked like a well-loved bunny. 

**
5mmdpns - ouch; sorry you had such a bad fall. Please be careful when you go back out.

we got a small dusting of snow here. It won't last long, but it was fun to see when I got up this morning.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom sent this to me this morning, some beautiful pictures!

http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazines/National-Wildlife/PhotoZone/Archives/2012/2012-Photo-Contest-Winners-print.aspx?s_email_id=20121209_MEM_ENG_December_NWM|MTMemAct


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish that were true, Lurker-- our worst weather is always after Christmas - January and February can be brutal and sometimes we get a late snow as late as May-- short summers, long winters. Oh well, it makes it worthwhile when I look to the west and see the Canadian rockies (at least I keep telling myself that!)
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we could divide the hot and cold weather up evenly???
> 
> ...


I do remember that from childhood! Here it means often summer comes in February. But at least the lengthening of the days is hopeful!
two of our classic cookery books -the Edmonds Cookery book, and Aunt Daisy, give slightly different formulae for the Pavlova.

Aunt Daisy Cookbook 
Pavlova Cake
4 egg whites
3/4 cup caster sugar [our cups are 250ml]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn cornflour
a few drops vanilla essence
pinch of salt
strawberries and cream, or raisins soaked in sherry or whiskey to serve

Whisk eggs and sugar in a dry basin for 10 minutes with a very strong egg whisk. Add vinegar, then cornflour, vanilla and salt. Beat stiff enough to stand when cut. Line a tin with well buttered paper (or bake in paper alone, formed into a high sided container). put into oven heated to 120C [230 F] and turn off heat. Leave in the oven till cold. Cover with strawberries and cream or raisins.

Edmonds Cookery Book [this is the one my daughter uses very successfully]

Pavlova

3 egg whites
3 Tblspns cold water
1 cup caster sugar [250ml/ 250g approx 10 oz]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn vanilla essence
3 teaspoons cornflour

Pre heat oven to 150C [300F]. Using an electric mixer, beat egg whites until stiff.
Add water and beat again.
Add sugar very gradually while still beating.
Slow beater, and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour.
Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw a 22 cm [8 1/2 inch] circle on the paper. Spread the pavlova to within 2 cm [3/4 inch] of the edge of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth top surface over. Bake Pavlova for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. Carefully lift Pavlova onto a serving plate. Decorate with cream and fresh fruit.
Serves 6.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melyn, that thumb sounds a real trial, especially when you have several WIP's you want to finish- sorry it will take so long to be seen by the doctor! Carpel tunnel, or arthritis it still must be disconcerting from what you describe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, that scarf is coming along beautifully, it looks so nice and soft.

Melyn, hope the thumb comes around, that would be very inconvenient, and probably painful. 

Marianne, love the paint can idea, could come to the rescue for a couple different types of emergency. 
I'll have to tell hubby we need to put that in each vehicle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that scarf is coming along beautifully, it looks so nice and soft.
> 
> Melyn, hope the thumb comes around, that would be very inconvenient, and probably painful.
> 
> ...


And because it is so fine it is beautifully light, yet warm! [63 cm!] Time to give my eyes a rest!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

5mmdpns, so sorry for your fall. Glad you maintain your delightful sense of humor. I too have fm and one time tried bringing plastic garbage bin in from the street and fell right into it. Didn't know whether to laugh or cry. DH was watching whole process. We had been shopping all day and I was exhausted and fibrofogged. Next time I will try and remember you and take a bow. Lucille Ball couldn't have done it better.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that were true, Lurker-- our worst weather is always after Christmas - January and February can be brutal and sometimes we get a late snow as late as May-- short summers, long winters. Oh well, it makes it worthwhile when I look to the west and see the Canadian rockies (at least I keep telling myself that!)
> ...


Thanks for the recipes -- now I have to find out what the equivalent of castor sugar is here. Anyone know? is it our icing sugar or regular sugar? can't for the life of me remember.

I might get up some courage and try the recipe. would love to surprise my Hubby with a pavlova as we both loved them.

Thanks again. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to get things done, places to go and people to see, or some such.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pages and pages to get caught up!

I am waiting on the dishwasher man and have to start work in a few minutes as well. Last night I didn't make it back here, as DD and I spent quite a bit of time in the store--it's not a world market from the chain but is called Talin and I don't know if there are any others or not--just glad we have this one. I spent most of my budget on tea! I did get some gifts, too, and I also got a free calendar which is quite large and pretty. My "new food" this time is a spring roll kit--have never made those with the clear wrappers but love them from the take out place, so we'll see how close I come to that.  We were shocked when we came out that the temperature had dropped a lot while we shopped, and the temperature was 17F this morning...winter is here. I put a half log in the fireplace first thing!

We also have a Trader Joe's right down the street from us, but we haven't been there...DD wants to go as she is looking for something specific that they have.

After we got back it was time to think about supper, and then I sat down to knit, and that was that for the day. Yesterday went by way too fast. I finished up another leg--found a pattern I like and adapted it to working in the round (sort of a hobby of mine, as I love knitting in the round). I'll get a picture of those in a bit--now I just have the blue pair to go and have adapted a pattern for those, too, but they have the most stitches of all the socks I've done so far (size 2/2.75 mm needles...must be crazy) and will take a while.



darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have several bags things are stored in- I 'remembered' Darowil's KAL bunnies recently, I had forgotten that I was stuck at the tail! Besides Darowil you said the brown one looked ready to be eaten- really knocked the stuffing out of me- is that the right gift for a little girl with pet bunnies?
> ...


I took it to mean chocolate bunny, too...love seeing Big Bunny. I have a stuffed animal (yes, still) that I got when I was two and he went everywhere with me...he has one eye and no fur on his back at all, but he's still around! Heh. My favorite Christmas story has always been _The Velveteen Rabbit_; I read it every year and cry every time.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just added orange tree, pineapple plant and Christmas Cactus to my list of things to learn to do...


So far, I'm finding the pineapple and cactus pretty easy (have always loved cacti and have a lot of them), but will need to live somewhere more temperate for trying the citrus again.

I'll put in another call about the dog, and maybe I'll find out something today...

more pages to catch up on!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover I LOVE these pictures! Incredible!
Wish I could figure out how to send them. I have some friends and family who would really love to see them

pontuf



Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this to me this morning, some beautiful pictures!
> 
> http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazines/National-Wildlife/PhotoZone/Archives/2012/2012-Photo-Contest-Winners-print.aspx?s_email_id=20121209_MEM_ENG_December_NWM|MTMemAct


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HELP!!!! who remembers what page the recipe for the almonds was on??????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> .
> 
> One of these days I will tell you how I met him and how we got married. It was the best thing I ever did.


..................................................................................

Please do!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No knitting for me for a few days. I fell on the ice and did a nice faceplant with my cheek. I may have sprained my right wrist. It sure does hurt.


I hope you mend well, court goes smoothly, and your friend comes through with flying colors...!

Lots of snow fell up north but we got nary a flake. We need water so badly, even I would welcome a bit of snow. :? At least the ski people are happier and may get to open for the season soon.

Designer, the quilt is stunning. I've done quilts but not applique (partly because my machine doesn't like to do it).

Kehinkle, so happy to hear the babe is at home with his parents!

Lurker, thanks for the update on Carol's Gifts. It's good to know she's hanging in there, even though it's hard right now.

Marge, I hope you are feeling better; I don't tolerate cold well at all, either--it does feel as if my bones ache. The Raynaud's doesn't help either. As far as the dog goes, I'd been keeping an eye out for doxies for a while now and he is the first to come up. I will try to find out on way or the other soon so I can look elsewhere if need be--thank you for the encouragement.

The dishwasher man is here! YEAH. I'm so glad they decided to replace it! And I still have a way to go to catch up...!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Morning!
It's cold here, in the low 40's and high winds all night, 30+ mph. Thought I would see all the decorations and lights in the front yard this morning but all is well. Thank goodness because DH finally finished last night. We walked Pontuf around the neighborhood to look at lights , so many beautiful decorations! DH did a great job on our house. Big wreaths with big red bows all lit up with white lights and then he hung colored light on the eaves. So pretty. 

Well, i just found out something new. I was writing in the quick reply box then went back two pages to check something, came back to the quick reply box and everything I had written was GONE! oh well, hope the rest of my day goes better.....

Marianne - the fire survival tip is great, and life saving. Living in the desert requires survival gear in the car and not just water. The desert temps drop dramatically at night so it is always good to have blankets, socks, and now the coffee can/tp/alcohol instant fire. Thanks

Sorlenna - I'm hoping that the adoption mom calls you today. I can't believe how irresponsible she has been. Makes me wonder about how she cares for the dogs. Crossing my fingers you get Charlie today.

Lurker - love your beautiful scarf. Such detailed and patient work

5mm - you take care today. Hate to think of you out on the open road in snowy weather with a sprained wrist. 

Pammie - love your snow dusted yard! 

Designer - your avatar is amazing and so cozy

OH geeeeee, one of the smoke detectors is beeping!!! Now to figure out which one! The sound bounces off the walls and ceilings that it's hard to tell which one it is. Good thing that the ladders are still still in the house from decorating. The noise is really annoying Pontuf so must hunt down the DH and locate the batteries

Everyone - stay warm, take care of yourselves, especially you sick ones... don't stress, relax and if things get to be too much, sit in the corner and KNIT

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel sent me this link for Carol of the Bells, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pics of the last two pairs of socks--the peachy ones seemed to match the yarn in the toes when I started but doesn't seem to now! Oh well. No one sees them but me anyway, and I got that small odd end used up. Heh.


I like the toes on those peach socks; they blend to my eye.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel sent me this link for Carol of the Bells, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Sorlenna these socks are beautiful! The pattern of the purple ones is especially cool! And the yarns are so pretty.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes the really old ones were probably cast iron handles with metal baskets--I have seen them at antique stores. I purchased a really old from an estate sale that was really different, looked unused and would swing instead of plunge but when I tried it the potatoes would all seep over the sides so that one was scrapped. The one I use all the time was a wedding shower gift a loonnng time ago. It is the plunger type, has a basket that you twist out for cleaning and the handle part is a painted metal of which some of the paint is gone. You can rice potatoes with skins on, I just prefer not to. You would need to make sure to pierce the skins to drain the moisture out after cooking and let cool before smashing, true with peeled potatoes too. I always drain immediately after cooking and let the steam rise to remove excess water then rice them after they are considerably cooler--potatoes are nice and fluffy.



RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up, we used to rice the red potatoes with the skins on and not have any problems....I think the ricers were made of iron -- tried it with a ricer I bought and the handle bent!! I think it was made of aluminum....if I see a good stainless steel one, I'll get me a new one...until then, no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of the last two pairs of socks--the peachy ones seemed to match the yarn in the toes when I started but doesn't seem to now! Oh well. No one sees them but me anyway, and I got that small odd end used up. Heh.
> ...


I really like both pairs. I rather like it when the pattern doesn't match-- but i know others like them to be exactly the same. I like things 'out of the box'. I like the pattern in the second pair and also like the colors in both. great job!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Thanks so much--this one did have cocoa powder and really easy to use! Bookmarked it :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm really pleased the socks came out so well--the purple ones may go to DD if she likes them well enough. Purple is her favorite color. The blue ones are the same sparkly yarn (Knit Picks Stroll Shimmer, I think it's called) and it is very nice to work with!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


No one else was offering a conversion--so please do yours as well!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> ask4j - could we have the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! Big snow here today. Are you dug out yet, Ask4j? Nothing like going from bare ground to narrowing in on a foot of snow in a little more than 24 hours. ................
> Time for me to go to bed. I will check in tomorrow with my cuppa


Alas I am still in my apartment, no move yet, but the good news is I watch others do the shoveling! Happy knitting--that's on my list for today as well. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer/Shirley caster sugar is finer ground ordinary sugar, ie, finer than what we know as granulated, and definitely not icing sugar!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sam What kind did you buy? Let us know when you use it. The problem with eating the rinds could be unpleasant but maybe scoring the rind before slicing might help or just remove it all together--not the same flavor but not being able to chew is not fun either. My sister emailed this idea to me some time ago: Freeze your lemons, it makes them so much easier to grate or slice plus you use only what you need and the unused lemon doesn't rot as it does in the refrigerator. I now use a lot for lemon in my cooking.



thewren said:


> think it is time i went out and bought a mandolin.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel sent me this link for Carol of the Bells, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


Really beautiful! Are you by chance taking a Craftsy class (that's whats open on your computer)? I signed up for the Icelandic sweater class but haven't tackled it yet.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> 5, please check your self to make sure that you hand is OK. Be careful and blessed


So true, have it x-rayed. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


that is a chance advertisement I suspect- I tried to suggest a craftsy class as a suitable gift for a nana, to my daughter, but something went wrong- the Icelandic sweaters are lovely, aren't they?- I get the emails from the Icelandic shop.
The main thing for me, has been that I have been able to concentrate on the complex pattern, I have said it before, but I learned so much on layout from how Sorlenna does her patterns! It is so simple, I am surprised I never thought of it- the huge difference is the very wide spacing of the pattern rows, makes it quite hard to mistake which instruction you are following!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Huzzah, caught up again! Hope everyone is doing well. I tried to skim through the pages, but I'm very tired for some reason.
> 
> I just did round 1 of my holiday shopping - all online, all in one spot. For round 2 I need to pop in to a couple of stores; I did go into Wal-Mart this afternoon for a couple of things. It was enough to remember why I don't shop there anymore (mostly due to people, not the store)
> 
> ...


Hi, I don't know if you've had an answer to this yet but... I think Golden Syrup is like corn syrup [Karo]. Do you know the equivalents of oz to teaspoons or tabls. ? It looks similar to a Gingersnap recipe I have and that you take the balls and flatten a little and sprinkle with coarse sugar. Sounds yum!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marilyn said:


> Hi, I don't know if you've had an answer to this yet but... I think Golden Syrup is like corn syrup [Karo]. Do you know the equivalents of oz to teaspoons or tabls. ? It looks similar to a Gingersnap recipe I have and that you take the balls and flatten a little and sprinkle with coarse sugar. Sounds yum!


That would make sense. Folks have put in link(s) to conversion chart. I promise to put in a review after I try it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Huzzah, caught up again! ..............
> ...


Don't know where you would use it but it is more complicated than just converting from volume measurement to weight. Much earlier in this weeks postings someone from the UK wanted a metric conversion of Sam's wonderful microwave fudge, no one responded so I gave it a try and ran into the problem of how much each ingredient weighed and then someone, sorry I forget who, posted this wonderful conversion tables. Hope this helps.
http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sam What kind did you buy? Let us know when you use it. The problem with eating the rinds could be unpleasant but maybe scoring the rind before slicing might help or just remove it all together--not the same flavor but not being able to chew is not fun either. My sister emailed this idea to me some time ago: Freeze your lemons, it makes them so much easier to grate or slice plus you use only what you need and the unused lemon doesn't rot as it does in the refrigerator. I now use a lot for lemon in my cooking.


Yesterday at the market, we saw pickled lemons...not on my "I'll try that" list yet! :shock:

And I know we've talked about the Golden Syrup before, but I can't remember what the difference is...

Edit: a quick search has it something akin to light molasses, and several things turned up that say we can get it at World Market.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Also called bakers sugar and C&H makes one (white and pink box that looks like a milk carton)).
Icing sugar is powdered sugar.

pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley caster sugar is finer ground ordinary sugar, ie, finer than what we know as granulated, and definitely not icing sugar!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Also called bakers sugar and C&H makes one (white and pink box that looks like a milk carton)).
> Icing sugar is powdered sugar.
> 
> pontuf
> ...


Thanks ladies --- I will see if we have castor sugar here. hmm.
Will check it out. I would think it makes a difference in the meringue if the sugar is heavier. I would love to be able to surprise my family with a pav! Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are better five - do drive carefully and let us know when you are home. i am sure you are like me - i don't worry about my driving - i worry about everyone else on the road.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so beautiful myfanwy - i'm not sure i could give it away after all that work.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i could do socks half as well as you do i would be pleased five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so beautiful myfanwy - i'm not sure i could give it away after all that work.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Audrey is a good friend- so that makes it easier! I am seeing the virtues of the cowl- and a heavier gauge yarn!- thanks for the compliment Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much alcohol marianne - the whole bottle.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sympathize with you melyn - my thumbs ache just like that but without the intensity you have - motrin seems to keep arthur at bay most of the tme. i sure hope you can get some help for that - i really dislike pain - especially when it is my own. lol

sam



melyn said:


> I did a pattern where I had to p2tog tbl and boy did I find it hard, swore I wouldnt be doing that again in a hurry lol.
> I am having major probs at the moment with trying to knit and I got several projects I wanted to finish b4 Christmas. I am right handed but do a lot of things with my left and find that my left thumb is used a lot when knitting. It has been painfull for awhile now, started in the ball of the thumb but woke up 1 morning 2 weeks ago and couldnt bend my thumb at all. Once I got it moving the top half sprung up as if it was on a piece of elastic. I had to see the nurse at our docs the other day for a diabetic review and showed her my thumb, I thought i may have carpel tunnel probs but she thinks not. She said many people who knit get this prob and thinks its good old arthur as marrianne would say, see how it goes with pain killers and make app if it gets no better in a few weeks. They could xray it but it wont show up if its anything to do with trapped tendons I would need a scan for that. Its not getting any better so looks like i will have to try an app, trouble is i will prob have to wait till after christmas our doctors are so booked up these days and if they think it is non emergency you have to wait, meanwhile i will just have to live with it but sometimes it makes me feel physically sick with pain and hate the feeling of it suddenly popping up on piece elastic. Still its minor to some peoples pain in here so sorry for sounding off about it lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the socks and the cowl! I have a hard time when working on something like your cowl Lurker, I feel like Im getting no where fast and have to switch off with something else so I feel an accomplishment. I bought a bit of bulkier weight yarns shopping yesterday. Hancock Fabrics had all of their yarns 30% off so picked up a few with thoughts of presents for birthdays or next Christmas already. Found some of the same color as DH's scarf and bought more as I really liked how it worked up. Sam, he did wear his scarf today, first time we have really had some cold, and he said it really kept him warm.  Sometimes he has to walk as far as a half a mile to the school after parking, just depends on what time he gets there. The wind today is horrible, I have never before had to walk more than 50 feet to the door from my car, now its about 2 blocks. Going to have to figure out something for my head, Im not a hat person but may have to become one! Still no snow here, misted yesterday off and on no real rain. Took vegetable beef soup out of freezer for supper, one more bowl from last year to finish before I make a new batch. Will check in again later, hope everyone has a warm/cool day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pup lover - what beautiful photographs - i really liked the five color bird - so vibrant.

sam

thanks your mom for us.



Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this to me this morning, some beautiful pictures!
> 
> http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazines/National-Wildlife/PhotoZone/Archives/2012/2012-Photo-Contest-Winners-print.aspx?s_email_id=20121209_MEM_ENG_December_NWM|MTMemAct


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Sam, the weird flicking of the top part of my thumb that is more annoying than painful but the ball of my thumb is realy painfull and I can feel the joint is all swollen as well as my hand around that area. I think the nurse is right about the Arthur though because my knuckles have begun to swell as well, although that could be because of the awkward way my thumb sticks up all the time without bending at the joint. Its so annoying because i can't pick anything up unless I slide my whole hand underneath an objct like a mug or bottle of milk. Now I know how my nan must have felt cos she had runatoid arthritis in her hands as well as her knees. She used to knit and do the most fantastic crochet, I have a tray cloth that she did and treasure it, but in later life she couldnt even knit with large needles.


thewren said:


> i sympathize with you melyn - my thumbs ache just like that but without the intensity you have - motrin seems to keep arthur at bay most of the tme. i sure hope you can get some help for that - i really dislike pain - especially when it is my own. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sound real tasty myfanwy - especially with strawberries and cream.

sam



Lurker 2Aunt Daisy Cookbook
Pavlova Cake
Cover with strawberries and cream or raisins.
Edmonds Cookery Book [this is the one my daughter uses very successfully said:


> Pavlova


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - just send them the url like pup lover put in her post, just cut and paste into your email.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Puplover I LOVE these pictures! Incredible!
> Wish I could figure out how to send them. I have some friends and family who would really love to see them
> 
> pontuf
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover- 25 1/2 inches now- but my eyes are going squiffy- so I will give it a rest- I find I use my glasses alternately- some times it is better without!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they sound real tasty myfanwy - especially with strawberries and cream.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


and of course here a frequent fruit is the kiwifruit- but this is really a matter of personal choice- I too would go with the strawberries- and we are lucky that Christmas means they are in season!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One my daughter's always puts "gift to charity" on her Christmas List---so I always oblige...this year I found a very interesting one: Heifer International has a Knitter's gift basket where the equivalent of a llama, alpaca, sheep, rabbit, etc. will be donated to a woman to grow her own fleece to begin a knitting business. I thought that would be appropiate---don't you? I was able to buy into a coop as a share of the total for the donation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Added green beans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds a brilliant idea Rookie! a real winner- bringing independence to the woman concerned!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Ask4jDon't know where you would use it but it is more complicated than just converting from volume measurement to weight. Much earlier in this weeks postings someone from the UK wanted a metric conversion of Sam's wonderful microwave fudge said:


> http://www.convert-me[/URL].com/en/convert/cooking/


I had planned on going by the weight so I would (hopefully) have a little less problems. But then again, it's cooking, not science. >.<


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this will always happen pontuf - happened to me once - very annoying don't you think.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Well, i just found out something new. I was writing in the quick reply box then went back two pages to check something, came back to the quick reply box and everything I had written was GONE! oh well, hope the rest of my day goes better.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow sorlenna - beautiful socks - i think the pinks match - the purple ones i love the leg part - lovely.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

huh - i always riced mine straight out of the pot - shows how much i know. if you allow them to cool how do you warm them back up without them drying out.

sam



Ask4j said:


> You would need to make sure to pierce the skins to drain the moisture out after cooking and let cool before smashing, true with peeled potatoes too. I always drain immediately after cooking and let the steam rise to remove excess water then rice them after they are considerably cooler--potatoes are nice and fluffy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss the blue ones somewhere.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm really pleased the socks came out so well--the purple ones may go to DD if she likes them well enough. Purple is her favorite color. The blue ones are the same sparkly yarn (Knit Picks Stroll Shimmer, I think it's called) and it is very nice to work with!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss the blue ones somewhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No, the blue ones are still in progress! So far, the purples are my favorite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't bought one yet - thought i would go see what is available - i have never had one before. maybe i will google them and see what is available there - may give me some idea of what to look for.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Sam What kind did you buy? Let us know when you use it. The problem with eating the rinds could be unpleasant but maybe scoring the rind before slicing might help or just remove it all together--not the same flavor but not being able to chew is not fun either. My sister emailed this idea to me some time ago: Freeze your lemons, it makes them so much easier to grate or slice plus you use only what you need and the unused lemon doesn't rot as it does in the refrigerator. I now use a lot for lemon in my cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a short stop. Knitting Guild tonight and lots of cleaning today. Hope all are well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be what i would use marilyn - can't think of anything we have other than that.

sam



Marilyn KI'm in the mood for holiday-type cookies. I was looking at the 1940s experiment for Gingernuts No. 101. What is the US equivalent for golden syrup? I can buy it in the English food section at the grocery said:


> . Do you know the equivalents of oz to teaspoons or tabls. ? It looks similar to a Gingersnap recipe I have and that you take the balls and flatten a little and sprinkle with coarse sugar. Sounds yum!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

What a wonderful gift ~ very fitting!



RookieRetiree said:


> One my daughter's always puts "gift to charity" on her Christmas List---so I always oblige...this year I found a very interesting one: Heifer International has a Knitter's gift basket where the equivalent of a llama, alpaca, sheep, rabbit, etc. will be donated to a woman to grow her own fleece to begin a knitting business. I thought that would be appropiate---don't you? I was able to buy into a coop as a share of the total for the donation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have a scarf maybe 14 inches wide - you could wear it as a neck scarf but when you needed something on your head you could just pull it up over your head and still have your neck protected.

sam



Pup lover said:


> The wind today is horrible, I have never before had to walk more than 50 feet to the door from my car, now its about 2 blocks. Going to have to figure out something for my head, Im not a hat person but may have to become one! Still no snow here, misted yesterday off and on no real rain. Took vegetable beef soup out of freezer for supper, one more bowl from last year to finish before I make a new batch. Will check in again later, hope everyone has a warm/cool day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a very great idea.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> One my daughter's always puts "gift to charity" on her Christmas List---so I always oblige...this year I found a very interesting one: Heifer International has a Knitter's gift basket where the equivalent of a llama, alpaca, sheep, rabbit, etc. will be donated to a woman to grow her own fleece to begin a knitting business. I thought that would be appropiate---don't you? I was able to buy into a coop as a share of the total for the donation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wondered where you were daralene - hope all is well and hope you didn't work too hard.

sam

enjoy the knitting guild - what does one do at a knitting guild meeging?



Angora1 said:


> Just a short stop. Knitting Guild tonight and lots of cleaning today. Hope all are well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wondered where you were daralene - hope all is well and hope you didn't work too hard.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Bad stuff going on in family that I can't go into but spent morning on the phone with my sisters and am really behind in everything. Such is life. When you have a big family things happen. It is hard not being near them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sam

enjoy the knitting guild - what does one do at a knitting guild meeging?

Sam, usually at a guild meeting around here, the knitters may be working on a group project, learning a new technique, hearing a speaker who may be demonstrating some ideas or stitches she has invented/created or they may just meet for a social meeting at special seasons of the year--summer picnic, Christmas party, etc.

My local group of knitters are mostly guild members but they also meet once a week for knitting on whatever projects are at hand and socializing. I am not a guild member because their meeting time and night do not work with my schedule and family obligations. However, they are a great group of friends--sort of similar to the TP friends here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Have decided to be organised and start scarfs for next Christmas early on and have one on the go all year. Will I manage it?
> > i start my boys and guys slouch knit hats pretty soon after christmas is over, cause i make several and even now i have got to get another one ready for one who was not going to be here, so here goes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > wondered where you were daralene - hope all is well and hope you didn't work too hard.
> ...


Just got another call and in addition to other things going on mom was diagnosed with macular degeneration. At least surgery is not needed now for her cataracts but she is to eat lots of leafy greens for the macular degeneration. She was taken off all greens, or at least she wouldn't eat any at all when she was on warfarin. I tried to tell them she could still eat them she just needed to have the same amount or close too and they would adjust medication to her but I live further away and don't have the say. She has heart problems, had a stroke, and COPD.

First meeting at our Knitting Guild that I went to they had one of the rather famous knitters who writes knitting books come and she did workshops for 3 days for members and then spoke at the meeting and her own work was taken around the room for us to see. Don't know the count of members but the room was huge and it was full. Big auditorium. Tonight they are having a sell night. I think many LYS will be there with tables set up but I don't know for sure. Will let you know what it is tomorrow or later tonight. They also have a fashion show of works done by members some time. I'm new, this is my 2nd meeting. The President was my knitting teacher at the workshop for the Colorwork bag at the Finger Lakes Fiber Arts Festival and she is such a lovely person. I don't like snooty people or argumentative people so thought I would never join a group like this but so far so good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)

they can be made larger than that, but I don't like them too bulky. I usually use a nice soft worsted and knit some in cables, or other pretty patterns. then 
join the two ends. If you want a twist I would add another 3 inches at least. with the 12 " height it is wide enough to pull up over the back of your head to made a hood. 

I made about a dozen of these and they are easy and fun to do. I think the lace would be beautiful in a cowl. They are so quick to make and I have done each one differently -- I am posting two pictures to show you how they work. If you make that size you don't need a pattern and can make them your own design. 

I like to do the individual sets. I made fingerless mittens to match the ones for this part of the world as they can use their phones and drive but their hands are warm.

here is a picture of one of them, showing the cowl up and down- sorry they are so large - I have a new camera and cant seem to get the size small enough. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

None of the scarves I have are long enough to put up over my head and still cover my neck. I will have to knit one for myself! :lol: However DH said at noon, "you need a shawl type thing to put up over your head dont you?" So who knows maybe it will be a Christmas present?



thewren said:


> if you have a scarf maybe 14 inches wide - you could wear it as a neck scarf but when you needed something on your head you could just pull it up over your head and still have your neck protected.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

How about here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=mandolin+slicer&_sacat=0&_from=R40

ebay has all sorts, new and used. I wouldn't, however, get one that was too old because the plastic does deteriorate and will crack when you use it, this from experience.



thewren said:


> haven't bought one yet - thought i would go see what is available - i have never had one before. maybe i will google them and see what is available there - may give me some idea of what to look for.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> Very nice, love the colors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora- sorry to hear of the family issues! Hope it will resolve quickly. Enjoy your guild meeting I hope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you bushels and mounds of positive and soothing energy to you daralene - just remember - we have your back.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > wondered where you were daralene - hope all is well and hope you didn't work too hard.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> they can be made larger than that, but I don't like them too bulky. I usually use a nice soft worsted and knit some in cables, or other pretty patterns. then
> join the two ends. If you want a twist I would add another 3 inches at least. with the 12 " height it is wide enough to pull up over the back of your head to made a hood.
> ...


the only answer I know to large size photos is to transfer them to word- adjust them, and retrieve the file when you post- I did this with Kate B's photos, when we were doing the KTP.
love the cowl!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks puplover - I use a lot of bernat mosaic - as the colors work together so well. One ball makes two so it is an inexpensive easy gift. It is not too heavy. I made some in a heavier worsted which is fine for this part of the world, but for a slight warmer place the mosaic works better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was just looking at the kids' wishlists on Amazon, and one of them has a mandoline on hers. Ha. Maybe I'll add one to mine, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer, a lovely cowl on a lovely lady! I am determined to practice cables more after the Christmas knitting is done--I have one picked out but can't get to it just yet. There's also a crazy hat I want to do...that one will be a challenge for sure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

the only answer I know to large size photos is to transfer them to word- adjust them, and retrieve the file when you post- I did this with Kate B's photos, when we were doing the KTP.[/quote]
-------------------
Thanks -- I am on a mac and I am sure there is a way. will talk to my son who is a mac person too and I will likely find it is very easy. Thanks for the suggestion as we are now pc compatible and I have a word application I will see if I can figure it out. 
I hate them this big, as my wrinkles show!!!!! :thumbdown: ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are just perfect pretty lady - someone a while back said she needed something for her head and i tried to describe exactly what you are wearing. they look great. they beat wearing a hooded sweatshirt - then again - with the wind blowing here (there is nothing to stop the wind it is so flat) sometimes a hooded sweatshirt is needed for warmth.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> they can be made larger than that, but I don't like them too bulky. I usually use a nice soft worsted and knit some in cables, or other pretty patterns. then
> join the two ends. If you want a twist I would add another 3 inches at least. with the 12 " height it is wide enough to pull up over the back of your head to made a hood.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Designer, a lovely cowl on a lovely lady! I am determined to practice cables more after the Christmas knitting is done--I have one picked out but can't get to it just yet. There's also a crazy hat I want to do...that one will be a challenge for sure.


We have a cable workshop coming up in Feb or Mar. I believe, I am going to take it too, as stitch designer is going to teach about 6 different cables. I just know one kind but have decided to learn to do something a bit more interesting


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

That was me! And this would be perfect, I will be making myself one of these right after I finish Christmas gifts, whether DH gets me one or not, I can always use more than one!



thewren said:


> those are just perfect pretty lady - someone a while back said she needed something for her head and i tried to describe exactly what you are wearing. they look great. they beat wearing a hooded sweatshirt - then again - with the wind blowing here (there is nothing to stop the wind it is so flat) sometimes a hooded sweatshirt is needed for warmth.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> sam
> 
> enjoy the knitting guild - what does one do at a knitting guild meeging?
> 
> ...


Our guild has become huge and I only know a handful of members. The activities are eminence starting with on-going charity knitting, renowned guest speakers who will offer classes at a later date while they are in town, other member contributions in learning new things, field trips, group travel to other places or countries, work shops of all kinds and support for fiber shows. Once a year Yarnover is held where classes are offered to members and new members as well as a wonderful bazaar of vendors and shop owners who sell their wares that is held at a local gym and in class rooms. Plus it is part of the Textile center near the University where shared quarters with the weavers and spinners guild have a well put together library, a shop where artisans of all kinds sell their wares plus exhibits well worth seeing. You are not required to do anything or as much as you desire. I have been going to the meetings with a friend and gone to fiber shows to "man" the guild table where we introduce people to our group and show examples of our work--wonderful comradery. Oh and I might add there are men belonging to our guild including Steven Berg who has two shops and is very well respected in the knitting community.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks puplover - I use a lot of bernat mosaic - as the colors work together so well. One ball makes two so it is an inexpensive easy gift. It is not too heavy. I made some in a heavier worsted which is fine for this part of the world, but for a slight warmer place the mosaic works better.


Love that Designer. Will copy those measurements. Have the perfect yarn to use already!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness ask4j - didn't know there were so many - i suppose the different blades would make different thicknesses - i would want one that sliced the lemons paper thin - don't know if an adjustable one would be best. hmmm. thanks for the info.

sam



Ask4j said:


> How about here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=mandolin+slicer&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> ebay has all sorts, new and used. I wouldn't, however, get one that was too old because the plastic does deteriorate and will crack when you use it, this from experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > sam
> ...


Those are some wonderful Guilds!!!! When the Knitting, spinning, etc., comes first we can accomplish so much. Egos to the side and let the art be #1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like the large picture - much easier for me to see - shows more detail also. i should have never said anything about reducing except for your waistlines.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have wrinkles designer - wear them with pride - lol.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> the only answer I know to large size photos is to transfer them to word- adjust them, and retrieve the file when you post- I did this with Kate B's photos, when we were doing the KTP.


-------------------
Thanks -- I am on a mac and I am sure there is a way. will talk to my son who is a mac person too and I will likely find it is very easy. Thanks for the suggestion as we are now pc compatible and I have a word application I will see if I can figure it out. 
I hate them this big, as my wrinkles show!!!!! :thumbdown: ;-)[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Well, i just found out something new. I was writing in the quick reply box then went back two pages to check something, came back to the quick reply box and everything I had written was GONE! oh well, hope the rest of my day goes better.....
> 
> Pontuf


If I use the buttons from the browser I can return to the page I was writing on, but if I move from the page within KP I can't get back to what I was writing. This works when it is only a few pages, but not if it is a lot of pages or I am searching for something and jumping around. Need to open another tab and have 2 KPs open then


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we all have wrinkles designer - wear them with pride - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

You are on a Mac. I just called yesterday and the Mac tech had me create a folder for photos on the desktop. I will have to try doing it again to see if I can explain it.

Sam you aren't the reason why I changed the photos, honest, but if it is better they are larger then I will be glad to post them as they are and Designer and I will have the same size photos. BIG


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley caster sugar is finer ground ordinary sugar, ie, finer than what we know as granulated, and definitely not icing sugar!


You can subsitute normal sugar for caster sugar but not icing sugar. Though a few things like meringues are better with caster.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks puplover - I use a lot of bernat mosaic - as the colors work together so well. One ball makes two so it is an inexpensive easy gift. It is not too heavy. I made some in a heavier worsted which is fine for this part of the world, but for a slight warmer place the mosaic works better.
> ...


If you have any problem, let me know. I guess you can do them in the round, but I did them flat - and knitted along the length rather than the width- can't even see the join. There are so many lovely knitting patterns that work with it. I put a 5 stitch edge on the top and bottom in garter stitch and knitted it on the length (22 or 23") that way there is a border at the top and the bottom. I didn't worry about a border where they were being joined together. Oh, and I didn't knit them tight - I used at least a 6mm or l0 US or larger set of needles (I use Denise for everything) That way they are soft and they can be pulled up easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you bushels and mounds of positive and soothing energy to you daralene - just remember - we have your back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam and Lurker, since them you may have seen that I got the message that mom has macular degeneration. I have an aunt by marriage that is blind because of this. Mom must be scared. Too much happening all at once, but we have to keep juggling don't we.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> we all have wrinkles designer - wear them with pride - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> We don't have much choice do we Sam? Actually I never have minded my wrinkles -- I earned them. (as do we all). I have too much fun to worry about things I can't do anything about.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a cable workshop coming up in Feb or Mar. I believe, I am going to take it too, as stitch designer is going to teach about 6 different cables. I just know one kind but have decided to learn to do something a bit more interesting


I'll keep it in mind (and I'll need reminders, lol).

Angora, keeping you & yours in my thoughts...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam!

pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - just send them the url like pup lover put in her post, just cut and paste into your email.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a cable workshop coming up in Feb or Mar. I believe, I am going to take it too, as stitch designer is going to teach about 6 different cables. I just know one kind but have decided to learn to do something a bit more interesting
> ...


I wonder whether you would like me to post a bit before we open our workshops? I will be posting on Main but i can easily let everyone know here too. Don't want to push them so let me know Sam. Darowil is teaching the magic loop the first week in January - and then toe up socks -- just to let you know.

If I am overstepping just let me know.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's beautiful Designer! And I love the variegated yarn.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> they can be made larger than that, but I don't like them too bulky. I usually use a nice soft worsted and knit some in cables, or other pretty patterns. then
> join the two ends. If you want a twist I would add another 3 inches at least. with the 12 " height it is wide enough to pull up over the back of your head to made a hood.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One my daughter's always puts "gift to charity" on her Christmas List---so I always oblige...this year I found a very interesting one: Heifer International has a Knitter's gift basket where the equivalent of a llama, alpaca, sheep, rabbit, etc. will be donated to a woman to grow her own fleece to begin a knitting business. I thought that would be appropiate---don't you? I was able to buy into a coop as a share of the total for the donation.


PERFECT..... I love this organization. Some of the cross stitch patterns I do donate a portion of their profit to it. I don't have this year's catalog yet. The c-op is a great idea.. I haven't seen that option...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bad stuff going on in family that I can't go into but spent morning on the phone with my sisters and am really behind in everything. Such is life. When you have a big family things happen. It is hard not being near them.


 My thoughts are with you... It is so difficult to deal with family issues when several people are involved. Nothing like a little extra added stress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sorlenna and Dreamweaver, I am going to call mom later after she has had a chance to eat and my sisters are gone. We aren't involving her in the other problem and she has made it clear she doesn't want to be involved. Mom quit wanting to know about problems a long time ago so we deal with them on our own or my sisters and me. Brothers are pretty much in their own world or causing the problems, except for the one. Dealing with her own problems will be more than enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora..... Is it wet or dry macular degeneration? My mom has the wet and she gets a shot in the eye on a regualr basis. It started out every weeks, I believe. We are now every 2 months. He said she can never go longer than 3 months... this has absolutely saved her sight and improved it a gooddeal in te one eye. She had let it go too long for the other eye and there is no sense in treating it now.... She is virtually blind in that eye - but has some peripheral vision and adjusts quite well. The Dr. has never suggested a particular diet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Designer, I would appreciate it if you would post the workshops. I forget to check main!

Cold here today. Even though I am very hot natured, I seem to feel the cold equally as well. Maybe I'm a cold blooded animal!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i just found out something new. I was writing in the quick reply box then went back two pages to check something, came back to the quick reply box and everything I had written was GONE! oh well, hope the rest of my day goes better.....
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer..... great cowl.... 

Well, I am caught up and can't really stall any longer. I have misplaced the number of the drug company and I need to wrap and return a shirt that came too small. I also have a couple other packages I would like to get in the maikl by the end of the week. 

It is COLD here and have no desire to get out in it.... The laundery is done except for a couple pieces of ironing..

Ooops. just looked at the clock and see it is too late to call on the drugs.... Best find the number and do it first thing in the morning.... Maybe I need to make tomorrow a computer-free day......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Designer, I would appreciate it if you would post the workshops. I forget to check main!


I will be happy to post before I open any workshop--

It is hard for us to reach everyone as there is no place to let people know, although admin has advised us that each time we open a workshop our section it will show on the next day's daily digest which is a big thing-- up until now I have had to go all over the place and try to reach the members to let them know about them. The word is spreading and things are looking good.

We have been so lucky to have people agree to teach.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I will be happy to post before I open any workshop--
> 
> It is hard for us to reach everyone as there is no place to let people know, although admin has advised us that each time we open a workshop our section it will show on the next day's daily digest which is a big thing-- up until now I have had to go all over the place and try to reach the members to let them know about them. The word is spreading and things are looking good.
> 
> We have been so lucky to have people agree to teach.


That will be great--I've thought about doing a hat one but can't quite sort it all out yet--will definitely be in contact with you once I do. A reminder here about workshops will be great, too, since who knows what I'll be up to in three months... :XD:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

When I make angel food cake with 12 egg whites i just use regular sugar and never any problems but when I make Italian meringue buttercream I always use super fine or bakers or caster sugar.

Pontuf

]


Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley caster sugar is finer ground ordinary sugar, ie, finer than what we know as granulated, and definitely not icing sugar!


You can subsitute normal sugar for caster sugar but not icing sugar. Though a few things like meringues are better with caster.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> When I make angel food cake with 12 egg whites i just use regular sugar and never any problems but when I make Italian meringue buttercream I always use super fine or bakers or caster sugar.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I have also dropped regular sugar into a coffee grinder (clean, with one of the whirly blades in the bottom) to make it a little finer. Works great if you just need a smidge more powdered sugar for something!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer I wouldnt mind a reminder of the workshops here also, always have good intentions but get busy and forget they start. 

Jynx, I hope that they get things straightened out and you get your meds soon. 

I am going to assume that it is the wet that my MIL has also. She has been getting shots in her eye for 4 or 5 years now and it has really saved her sight, she had a stroke before DH and I got together and she has a limp and other issues some related some not, and she does not go anywhere or do anything except read and watch tv so it has been a life saver for her. I know that she has been having some issues with one eye not sure if its the one she gets the shots in or the other. Whenever you try to ask questions she dances around the answers and you dont really get a straight answer. Need to get kitchen cleaned and get DH up for work, took his last final today and last day of work is Thursday, will be nice to have him back for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I'm sorry to hear that you also have a cold. I know how miserable it can be. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow I like the easy microwave fudge! with pecans no less.
> 
> It's Friday, time to play! (again)


How cute is that :thumbup: :thumbup: Just what I need to cheer me up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The recipes sound wonderful Sam, thank you!!
> 
> Great news from the doctors today.. first my blood is holding a low normal again, now to keep it that way :thumbup: Second, Oncologist found nothing for me to worry about at this time, he does want to check me out again in 3 months, just to make sure there is no change. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver - hope your pills have arrived by now. I'm only on page 4 so you might already have answered that question...but there are 53 more pages to go and I just can't hack it tonight. Hope tomorrow is a better day for all.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > When I make angel food cake with 12 egg whites i just use regular sugar and never any problems but when I make Italian meringue buttercream I always use super fine or bakers or caster sugar.
> ...


*I have also dropped regular sugar into a coffee grinder (clean, with one of the whirly blades in the bottom) to make it a little finer. * Works great if you just need a smidge more powdered sugar for something![/quote]

I have done this in the past but don't open the grinder for a bit until it settles or you will have sugar dust in the air. I did this with dried hot peppers and it was no fun when I inhaled it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

the only answer I know to large size photos is to transfer them to word- adjust them, and retrieve the file when you post- I did this with Kate B's photos, when we were doing the KTP.
love the cowl![/quote]

Lurker, I just clicked on the picture Designer posted, then pressed down on the command key, clicked on the - (minus) key two or three times and made the pictures smaller without problems with the posted text.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love what you do to your photos daralene - they are just fine - don't worry another second - i'm just fine with it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> sam
> 
> Sam you aren't the reason why I changed the photos, honest, but if it is better they are larger then I will be glad to post them as they are and Designer and I will have the same size photos. BIG


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your mother daralene - it won't be easy for eithe of you. we are here for you don't forget.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to bad you ladies can't grow a beard - hides a multitude of sins.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we all have wrinkles designer - wear them with pride - lol.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad you offered designer - i was going to ask if you had the time would you advertise them on the ktp - thanks - i think the cable one would be one i would be interested in.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pics of the last two pairs of socks--the peachy ones seemed to match the yarn in the toes when I started but doesn't seem to now! Oh well. No one sees them but me anyway, and I got that small odd end used up. Heh.


I love those, both pair but I like the way the toes go into the rest of the sock, very cool. 
Now to go on to getting caught up and see if any news on the pup. Fingers and shoelaces have been crossed all day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bet you can't - you would miss me too much.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Designer..... great cowl....
> 
> Well, I am caught up and can't really stall any longer. I have misplaced the number of the drug company and I need to wrap and return a shirt that came too small. I also have a couple other packages I would like to get in the maikl by the end of the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Marilyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I don't know if you've had an answer to this yet but... I think Golden Syrup is like corn syrup [Karo]. Do you know the equivalents of oz to teaspoons or tabls. ? It looks similar to a Gingersnap recipe I have and that you take the balls and flatten a little and sprinkle with coarse sugar. Sounds yum!
> ...


This is what I found, I remember we discussed the different sweeteners a quite a while back but couldn't remember exactly what it was. Hope it helps. World Market sells it also. 
Golden syrup is a pale treacle.[1] It is a thick, amber-coloured form of inverted sugar syrup, made in the process of refining sugar cane or sugar beet juice into sugar, or by treatment of a sugar solution with acid. It is used in a variety of baking recipes and desserts. It has an appearance similar to honey, and is often used as a substitute for people who do not eat honey.
Molasses, or dark treacle, has a richer colour than golden syrup, and a stronger, slightly bitter flavour.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora..... Is it wet or dry macular degeneration? My mom has the wet and she gets a shot in the eye on a regualr basis. It started out every weeks, I believe. We are now every 2 months. He said she can never go longer than 3 months... this has absolutely saved her sight and improved it a gooddeal in te one eye. She had let it go too long for the other eye and there is no sense in treating it now.... She is virtually blind in that eye - but has some peripheral vision and adjusts quite well. The Dr. has never suggested a particular diet.


My mother must have the dry kind. She is legally blind, and it has been a huge adjustment! That was a key factor in her health decline. She will be 90 in July.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One my daughter's always puts "gift to charity" on her Christmas List---so I always oblige...this year I found a very interesting one: Heifer International has a Knitter's gift basket where the equivalent of a llama, alpaca, sheep, rabbit, etc. will be donated to a woman to grow her own fleece to begin a knitting business. I thought that would be appropiate---don't you? I was able to buy into a coop as a share of the total for the donation.


that's a great idea, will have to look into that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> Beautiful! Scarf and model.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just got another call and in addition to other things going on mom was diagnosed with macular degeneration.
> 
> We have that running in my family also, so I'm hoping and praying that I don't have that to look forward to in future years, but forwarned is forarmed I guess. Hope it all gets better.
> Hope you had fun at the Guild meeting.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, Amazon has a selection of madolines. I had a Braum until it wore out. I loved it. Then I bought a Kitchen Aide. I hate it. I don't like the kind that stand as you can't slice your vegetables over a bowl. Our local kitchen store has the Swiss mandoline. Think I will invest in it. It is made very much like my first one. Be careful. I cut a ligament when my hand slipped (I was sliced sweet potato fries) and to this day my ring finger drops).

Daralene, I am so sorry about you having family issues this time of the year. I am sorry about your mom's macular degeneration. My sister has this.

Designer, I like the classes being on here.

Sorlenna, I just think this foster mom has been so rude. She should have called. This was such an inconsiderate person. We will all pray for the perfect little dog to come your way soon.

Jynx, we don't like it when you are not on the computer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Posting a notice here about classes is a great idea, I always forget too. Well, I'm all caught up again, now that I found my first glove, (got missplaced in stepmothers car) I can finish the second one tonight and finish the ruffle scarf I started in the mean time, hopefully I can get them both finished tonight. You all, Texas football, hot tea, and knitting, doesn't get much better than that. Oh and DH and a kitten curled up in lap. 
Have a great night all, I may be back later to check in, need to see if Sorlenna hears anything on the pup.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

melyn said:


> I did a pattern where I had to p2tog tbl and boy did I find it hard, swore I wouldnt be doing that again in a hurry lol.
> I am having major probs at the moment with trying to knit and I got several projects I wanted to finish b4 Christmas. I am right handed but do a lot of things with my left and find that my left thumb is used a lot when knitting. It has been painfull for awhile now, started in the ball of the thumb but woke up 1 morning 2 weeks ago and couldnt bend my thumb at all. Once I got it moving the top half sprung up as if it was on a piece of elastic. I had to see the nurse at our docs the other day for a diabetic review and showed her my thumb, I thought i may have carpel tunnel probs but she thinks not. She said many people who knit get this prob and thinks its good old arthur as marrianne would say, see how it goes with pain killers and make app if it gets no better in a few weeks. They could xray it but it wont show up if its anything to do with trapped tendons I would need a scan for that. Its not getting any better so looks like i will have to try an app, trouble is i will prob have to wait till after christmas our doctors are so booked up these days and if they think it is non emergency you have to wait, meanwhile i will just have to live with it but sometimes it makes me feel physically sick with pain and hate the feeling of it suddenly popping up on piece elastic. Still its minor to some peoples pain in here so sorry for sounding off about it lol
> 
> 
> ...


Melyn, have you tried to put ice on it when it begins to hurt? That or heat, I personally prefer heat, but many believe that ice is the best. Also you might try to pick up a compression type glove while you are knitting. I have several pair and keep them in all my wip bags. I am so sorry to hear that you have this problem, I have dealt with it all of my adult life, hate to think of anyone starting to get this problem.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches


yikes!!! I hate to tell you about our weather. I use to live in St. Louis and don't miss the snow, sleet and bitter cold.

I love this pattern you did. Your work is beautiful. What is the name of the pattern? Everyone here is so talented.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


LOL... I have almost every knitting class on Craftsy, they have been given to me by my family (mainly Daniel) this year. I have taken one class so far.. Just don't have time to sit and watch is the problem. I told him NO MORE!! LOL Yet, what did I get just yesterday?? The class on mittens or gloves. Oh well, he tries to encourage me for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The few times I used mine I poured the whole bottle on it, I knew I was going to be there for awhile. Oh be sure to put some matches in also.. best if you can get the waterproof type. I just kept all of it in the can, that way I had it all when I needed it. Also of course I had a backpack with blanket, water and snacks. When I was way up the mountain if I had to go into town I went so far as to put my snow suit and high top snow boots, always had my snow shoes in the back of the truck.. and hiking sticks, main survival tools up where I lived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> the only answer I know to large size photos is to transfer them to word- adjust them, and retrieve the file when you post- I did this with Kate B's photos, when we were doing the KTP.
> love the cowl!


Lurker, I just clicked on the picture Designer posted, then pressed down on the command key, clicked on the - (minus) key two or three times and made the pictures smaller without problems with the posted text.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I was working from email attachments- to KP


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I am home! The guy was a no show at court today so I have to go back next Monday. He is a firebug as well as a violent person. Sad, he is only 25 years old and already his life is wasted. He breached his probation and orders of protection against the people in my town. So that is all wrapped up in why I needed to be in court today. I had called the police and then within minutes the police were talking to the facebook headquarters.

I did take my knitting with me!! and did knit two rows on a dishcloth. I did wear my wrist support. And I did use my cane!!! (no more deep bows from me for a while) The side of my face does hurt and my right ear but I kept them warm today.

I did buy myself this totally irresistible yarn (so the day was productive afterall!!! ahahha ) called Bernat Softee Chunky and the color is School Yard. Very vibrant colors and I am going to be using this to knit my piano scarf.

While in the yarn department at Walmart, there was this young man (perhaps 18 or 19 yrs old) and he was staring at all this yarn and then all these knitting needles and supplies. He was totally lost and I asked him if he knit. He said no but his girlfriend wants to learn. I asked him if she knew how to knit, and he said no but that she had been looking online. So I got him a basic how to knit book. I asked him what her favorite color/s were. Sam, here is one for us purple hearted people - she loves purple!! So I fixed him up with some purple dishcloth yarn and a vibrant purple varigated yarn and helped him with the appropriate circular needle size she can use for back and forth knitting. He went away as a happy guy totally in love with his gf! 

When I got home, I came on here and saw I had a PM. Joe had sent me a PM wishing me safe travels, as he used to live in South Dakota, he knows all about this winter driving in this cold. He really has a kind heart. The the sun sure rises and sets on his Mother and I am not sure that he would have it any other way! Anyways he says to let you all know that he is going to be very busy now with Christmas and all the holidays, so dont be surprised if he is absent from the KTP.

For all things purple


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WIP, progress report, 59cm, or a little over 23 inches
> ...


It is called 'Travelling Vine' I found it in a very old 'Mon Tricot' Knitting Dictionary' -1300 stitches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I got an other application from the drup people today..... (It is to renew for next year but there i no note that says taht.) There was the phone number and I called. This gal said that the pills were delivered the 3rd. (Wonder why the two idiots I talked to *after that date couldn't see that info.) I said, not recieved. She said check around the door. Sure enough, they were thrown UNDER The bushes and hidden in leaves. Now I have a pretty good sized porch with a couple of planters on them where the package could be hidden...... Anyhow..... I now have them, will get one more order before the end of the year. I can start tonight and call dr. tomprrow thschedule next appointment. YEAH.... Now, if I just didn't have to return this too small shirt before i can get a new one.....

I did do the laundry today... but really need to get cracking on Christmans tomorrow.....

Oh, guess who bought a very large house? Brother Ted. Guess who told mom he would need to borrow some money? Same guy who made a point of telling me how well he has done - so he can take care of mom..... Yeah, easy to do with HER money. I know I should stay out of it, but mom even indicated that she thought this was unfair to the rest of us, so I am going to suggest she have him sign a loan letter and put a copy in her files. That should make me extra popular.....*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been doing puzzle half the day and have managed to get all of my times faster than the average EXCEtPTfor those blasted lizards.... I need a parental lock so that DH can control site and make me go to bed!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that per scarf or per pattern repeat.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is called 'Travelling Vine' I found it in a very old 'Mon Tricot' Knitting Dictionary' -1300 stitches.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora, we have the macular degeneration in our family also, for me it's both sides of my parents. My Aunt has been legally blind for 20 years, she's never seen her great grands, that bothers her more than anything else. My Uncle on my Dad's side has been legally blind for 25 years, 2 of his children now have it, just in the beginning stages. I'm always worried, but all I can do is keep praying. Will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers for sure. 
I've really not done much of anything today.. not even sure where the day went :roll: Just one of those days that everything runs together and nothing seems to get done. Oh well, tomorrow is another day. Rained on and off all day and supposed to be the same tomorrow, we need it so desperately I can't complain. 
Going to head on off to bed, not sure why I am so tired but glad that at least I should fall asleep easily. 
Take care my friends, sending you all Loves, Hugs and Prayers.
Marianne


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grrrr knitting cable shawl in car. Just realized I didn't cross a four stitch cable four rows back. I'm going to try and take out just those four stitches. Wish me luck.
Anyone tried this? Any hints?
Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Run the four stitches down the four rows and put them on a separate needle of cable needle,,, It will then be easier to cross them and work up the ladders. I would do the cross and work those two stitches all the way up the ladder and put on the correct needle and then go back and do the remaining two stitches up the ladder....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To KTP members - here are the workshops which are scheduled for 2013 -- I will remind people when they are opening but you might want to copy the information below. I hope you will think about joining us; Shirley
--------------------------------------------------------------
HELLO EVERYONE confirmed workshops for 2013

WE DO NOT TAKE SIGNUPS -- please watch for announcements of the new workshops either here or on the opening page of this section. I will also announce all openings on the main page of KP as well as other sections.
-----------------------------------------------------
IMPORTANT-- HOW TO SUBSCRIBE TO THIS SECTION

MAKE SURE THIS WORKSHOP SECTION IS POSTED ON YOUR MAIN PAGE OF KP. IF IT ISN'T, click on 'My Profile at the top of any of the forum pages. Once you are in your profile page there is a place where you can subscribe to different sections --

You will then subscribe to the following:

KNITTING AND CROCHET workshops with Designer- 1234 - click on

SUBSCRIBE-

This will make sure that you are able to see this section whenever you go to your KP main page. It is important that you go to 'My profile' not just click on your avatar.

Now click on the workshop home page, click on a topic.
to receive emails - click on watch at the top left hand corner of the posts,

here is the link to the main page of the workshop section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

==============
*CONFIRMED WORKSHOPS FOR SPRING, 2013*

Knitting (K) Crochet (C)

*JANUARY WORKSHOPS*

(K) BASIC LACE with dragonfly lace - now open - click on lace workshop on the main section - Check this out now if you are interested in learning to read charts. We will be starting our first original shawl "*Winter Mirage*" using the information that is available on the current site

our teacher will be carrying on with an intermediate and 
advanced workshop- so you can learn all about lace.

------------------

(K)Magic Loop with darowil Jan.3

DAROWIL will also be teaching a class on the (K)FISH HAT, using the magic loop; more information later. 
Darowil will carry on with a toe up sock later this month
---------------
2nd waterfall top with Designer.Jan.7

The first workshop was so successful we are holding a second one. we invite anyone who has done the first to join us and design a different top than you have already made. We are thinking about putting some lace, or some cables or fancy patterns in our tops.

We will also be repeating the first workshop for those who have not made one previously. This is a really fun workshop and it not difficult. I hope you will join us. 
---------------
-(K)Toe up socks with darowilJan.21

(These two workshops might be run one after the other depending on how many kp members there are.)
----------------------------------------

*FEBRUARY WORKSHOPS*

(C)Bavarian crochet with Sue opening Feb 4 postponed

You will make a lapghan or a baby afghan using the beautiful Bavarian Crochet stitch.
-------------
(K)Surprise Knitted jackets -infant,child and Adult. purplev & londongirl Feb.13/2013 -Pattern must be purchased - info later

Make whichever size you wish , as purplev & londongirl are both experienced in making these jackets and will help you with 
the pattern. 
-------------------------- 
Original top down sweater -designer Feb 22

(we will do a top down together and will 'fancy it up' with lace, or cables, or whatever each of us decides to do). We will use a basic pattern - for either a cardigan or a pullover and put design elements on it while we work together.

The workshop will also be available for those who 
still want to finish their *Coats of Many Colors*- or even start a new one

Designer will work with you with either of these sweaters. you will need to obtain a basic pullover pattern for the top down sweater and you will 'build' the sweater from your own calculations with the coat of many colors. 
------------

(K)Fancy lace knitted socks. original pattern by Patchwork Cat (Jill) Feb.25

Jill teach you her pattern for original lace toe up socks. This will follow the 3 sock workshops -- basic dpns,
magic loop and toe up -

------------
*MARCH WORKSHOPS*

crochet - Basic Crochet - learn crochet stitches, language and all about Crochet with Rachel (prismaticR) Mar.5

Rachel will help you understand crochet - and you will work on a project using different stitches and ideas.

-----------
(K)Basic cables Stitch Designer will teach you how to make a project using cables. You will learn 5 or 6 cable patterns and will make a project using them. Mar.15/13 
----------

----*APRIL WORKSHOPS*

K INTERMEDIATE LACE Lace workshop #2
[K]Dragonflylace will continue with the Lace workshops - you will learn to do a beautiful shawl using a more complex pattern. 
April l

(K)ENTRELAC Stitch Designer will also hold a workshop on entrelac - April 25

(C) SNOWFLAKE AFGHAN with Rachel H.
This is a beautiful crochet afghan, using a beautiful granny square block..April 25

-------*MAY WORKSHOPS *--

MOVING ALONG WITH CROCHET- WITH RACHEL.*May 15[/] where you will be able to do more advanced patterns in crochet.

------------------
Baby set --Arlene -NJgal - May 27

We will make a complete baby set -- more information to follow
=============================

(K)DOUBLE KNITTING with prismaticr (Rachel) will be held in August -- during the summer session

Once a workshop is opened, please go there and read the requirements. There is no signup - just join in. There is no cost
------
Here is the link to the main workshop section
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Please visit our "Parades of workshop Projects made in our 2012 workshops. We hope to have a "Parade" for each class.visit the links below.

Parade addresses on the pictures section

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117

#5 Sweaters http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121117-1.html

#6 Preliminary lace: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124789-1.html

We hope you will find a workshop that appeals to you. 
Designer.*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got another call and in addition to other things going on mom was diagnosed with macular degeneration.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that per scarf or per pattern repeat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


correction:'1300 pattern stitches' is the correct name, ie., it gives around 1300 different stitches, as well as basic instructions- I used Mon Tricot a lot, when my girls were small.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.

I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Grrrr knitting cable shawl in car. Just realized I didn't cross a four stitch cable four rows back. I'm going to try and take out just those four stitches. Wish me luck.
> Anyone tried this? Any hints?
> Sassafras/desert joy


Oh no. I wish I had known this before I went to the Knitting Guild. I would have asked for you. Any way you could put a life line in. I think I would not rip it out but just go down on those stitches and cross them the way you would have and then go back up using a crochet hook. Is that possible?? Might be worth a try and save ripping it out all the way across, but put a thread through those stitches just underneath so you don't lose the stitches.

I see Dreamweaver answered and I agree with what she said, obviously.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that per scarf or per pattern repeat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the Knitting Dictionary has 1300 different stitches in it, so a great variety of stitches to choose from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS!


Oh Wow, I remember seeing some of your art quilts when I joined and saw your site. Breathtaking. I love them both, the skaters too. How exciting that you will announce your workshops here too. I spend most of my time on here and venture out to pictures once in a while. How glad I am that you joined us. :thumbup: Love the combining of various arts. Fine work Designer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I also agree with Jynx, I've had to do that before and it's much faster and less stress if you can just go down those particular stitch and work back up. Jynx, so glad you found your meds, you'd think they'd make sure something like that was put where you could find it. 

Well, I finished the 2nd glove, yay! I think they match fairly well. Now to finish the scarf tonight before bed, hmmm. Texans lost, so what Christmas show can I find, If all else fails, I'll just put in the How the Grinch Stole Christmas. lol
5, glad you had a safe day, and even got great yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS!


Gorgeous!!! And a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALSO!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe it. We get a raffle ticket when we go into the Guild Room and then we can buy more. I bought one and had the one they gave me and I won a $10 gift certificate for buying yarn at the sale they had. I will have to take a picture and show you what I got. Of course, I had already bought some. What I wanted was $80 so had to put that back but it was golds, browns, creams and a little sparkly. Divine. But I love what I got too. Maybe tomorrow as DH just got home after a very, very long day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just lovely designer - beautiful work.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe it. We get a raffle ticket when we go into the Guild Room and then we can buy more. I bought one and had the one they gave me and I won a $10 gift certificate for buying yarn at the sale they had. I will have to take a picture and show you what I got. Of course, I had already bought some. What I wanted was $80 so had to put that back but it was golds, browns, creams and a little sparkly. Divine. But I love what I got too. Maybe tomorrow as DH just got home after a very, very long day.


Congrats, that's awesome! So glad you had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it that cute or what - who gets to wear this little gem?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I also agree with Jynx, I've had to do that before and it's much faster and less stress if you can just go down those particular stitch and work back up. Jynx, so glad you found your meds, you'd think they'd make sure something like that was put where you could find it.
> 
> Well, I finished the 2nd glove, yay! I think they match fairly well. Now to finish the scarf tonight before bed, hmmm. Texans lost, so what Christmas show can I find, If all else fails, I'll just put in the How the Grinch Stole Christmas. lol
> 5, glad you had a safe day, and even got great yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I also agree with Jynx, I've had to do that before and it's much faster and less stress if you can just go down those particular stitch and work back up. Jynx, so glad you found your meds, you'd think they'd make sure something like that was put where you could find it.
> 
> Well, I finished the 2nd glove, yay! I think they match fairly well. Now to finish the scarf tonight before bed, hmmm. Texans lost, so what Christmas show can I find, If all else fails, I'll just put in the How the Grinch Stole Christmas. lol
> 5, glad you had a safe day, and even got great yarn. :thumbup:


I always end up having to re-calculate for my second glove- I really need to be more disciplined, and write things down as I go! Someone is going to be very happy with this set- how is the scarf going?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Bulldog. My goodness, it sounds like a lot of people have this and I didn't know there were two kinds. Is dry the most serious? Sorry to hear about your sister.

Marianne, how awful that it has taken the sight of so many in your family. Heartbreaking for sure. The one aunt I have with this is by marriage, so I think mom is the first one to develop it. My aunt is also hard of hearing so being blind and hardly able to hear must be awful. She used to be a professional singer in Toronto and at one time Frank Sinatra wanted to date her but she could have kicked herself later, because she said NO.

Pammie, so sorry to hear about your mom and the part this has played in the decline of her health. A terrible thing to adjust to for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora.... I believe the wet is the more damaging of the macular degeneration.... In mom's case, there was some urgency in getting the sots strated right away.... It was deemed too late for the one eye. Amazing, she reads and doe not wear her glasses... but that is because she accomodates well and I insisted that she get the shots on time, all the time. Ehen she was fist diagnoses, they were treating both eyes.... but she had a bad experience with a shot and stopped going. By the time I got her to go to a retina specialist here , it was too late to do anyting for the other eye....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


Designer, You do wonderful work. Your quilts are beautiful. I'm a quilter but not very good at it but I try. I have one waiting for me after I get my knitting done. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so beautiful Designer! Such amazing work!I love your coyote. I have a pair of coyotes that hang out in our yard. Last year they used to bring their two pups and leave them in the shade of our ramada all afternoon. Rick liked to tell our friends that we were running a coyote daycare. It was such an experience to watch them grow up!

Your quilts are so amazing. I hope you start back again because you are so creative and talented.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer just visited your website. WOW. you are one talented woman! But then we already knew that. Now I just have to figure how to follow your website.
I love that you paint in watercolors and oil.
You have so many beautiful projects on your website. And your color choices are so beautiful. You are an inspiration to all of us.

Merry Christmas !

Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost three - very much time i should have been in bed - see everyone tomorrow.

kate - are you having your tea yet?

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> to bad you ladies can't grow a beard - hides a multitude of sins.
> 
> sam


Maybe we could get fake ones- however I'm not sure that it would be an improvement for us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been doing puzzle half the day and have managed to get all of my times faster than the average EXCEtPTfor those blasted lizards.... I need a parental lock so that DH can control site and make me go to bed!!!!!


And then you'd complain. Naughty Sam getting you onto the lizards! I haven't been doing lizards but I have been managing to get them under average recently- when I start failing it indicates it is bed time. On my past efforts that is a number of hours away, I hav ebeen having a number of late nights (well early mornings is probably more apt). We seem to have a number of us who meet up at times one of us should be sleeping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


What wonderful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > to bad you ladies can't grow a beard - hides a multitude of sins.
> ...


Thanks for that!- my beard is already an embarrassment! Along with all my wrinkles!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jinx,
Thank you. It worked. I went down four rows, put in the cable cross I forgot to do, then worked my way up on four stitches. A tad klutzy but easier than taking out four whole rows.
Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jinx,
> Thank you. It worked. I went down four rows, put in the cable cross I forgot to do, then worked my way up on four stitches. A tad klutzy but easier than taking out four whole rows.
> Sassafras/desert joy


I find a crochet hook an immense boon, when doing such repairs.
Glad you got there, sassafras!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jinx,
> Thank you. It worked. I went down four rows, put in the cable cross I forgot to do, then worked my way up on four stitches. A tad klutzy but easier than taking out four whole rows.
> Sassafras/desert joy


Good now I know it works I can try it on my cable which I did the wrong way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodnight Darowil! I am off back to bed! Have fun! [How are things working out? You were having to spend a lot of time supporting Maryanne?!]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas -- for those who don't celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful holiday.
> 
> I appreciate so much the welcome I have received here
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE KNITTING TEA PARTY MEMBERS*!


Merry Christmas to you Designer and absolutely gorgeous work!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodnight Darowil! I am off back to bed! Have fun! [How are things working out? You were having to spend a lot of time supporting Maryanne?!]


Hope you had a good sleep. She's still struggling- but it will be slow. David and I will be away this weekend for 4 days for his owrk so interesting to see how she goes- phone reception is not always all that good up there (will be in Katoomba 2 hour train trip west of Sydney). But have a friend here who has said she can ring her if she needs to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it that cute or what - who gets to wear this little gem?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sassafrass, so glad you got it all worked out. :thumbup:
now off to get my cup filled, so that I can see the screen and spell a bit better, when one can't spell I on the keyboard, one enneds coffee.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I asked my Mom about my Aunt's eyes, she said it is the wet, she doesn't know about my Uncle's. No one left on that side of the family that would know, both my Uncle and his wife have dementia, they are in a nursing home, after my Dad's passing, my cousin transferred them to a home somewhere in Austin (I think) where he lives. 

The Texan's/Patriot's game had me so upset last night, I should NOT have been knitting :lol: It's only a game, but I do so get teased about being a Texan around this area so have been glad that they have done so well this year. Back to the point.. as I was putting my knitting away for the night.. I looked at it.. re read the pattern.. I had totally missed 2 lines of the instructions.. knitted 16 rows totally wrong.. (I thought it looked odd) so took it to bed with me and frogged them all back. Now I remember why I don't knit while C is watching football :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora.... I believe the wet is the more damaging of the macular degeneration.... In mom's case, there was some urgency in getting the sots strated right away.... It was deemed too late for the one eye. Amazing, she reads and doe not wear her glasses... but that is because she accomodates well and I insisted that she get the shots on time, all the time. Ehen she was fist diagnoses, they were treating both eyes.... but she had a bad experience with a shot and stopped going. By the time I got her to go to a retina specialist here , it was too late to do anyting for the other eye....


Dreamweaver...It is the dry, so perhaps she has more chance than my aunt. Thank goodness you got your mother down with you or she would have spent her remaining years with no sight. Those shots sound awful, but better than the alternative. Dear, you have made many sacrifices for your mother and without it she would be in much worse condition. This isn't an easy time for any of us with our parents and even for ourselves with getting older. I brought my mother here to live but after a while my sisters took her back as there are two of them and lots of grandchildren to help. Here it was only me, like you with your mom. She lived with us and the only time I had alone was when I went to the bathroom or slept. Quite an adjustment. My sister's took her back and have kept her in her own apartment. How I thank God for my two beautiful sisters and I mean from the inside out.

Marianne...Thanks for checking for me. Mom's is the dry. Oh no, sorry about the knitting. Guess knitting and football don't mix. I made myself a magnetic pattern holder with a magnetic bracelet, metal stand and metal ruler and it shows the line I am on but then I suppose if too much distraction one could still knit the same row twice.

Hugs to all who wrote to let me know about their experiences with this and that there are two kinds. Bulldog, Pammie, and others. Didn't know how much there was. Till now my aunt was the only one I ever knew who had this. So glad to know that they now have a treatment for this but sad for those who the treatment came too late.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I'm reading the total money makeover by Dave Ramsey and he says to never loan family or friends money! Your bro is making a huge mistake borrowing from ur mom. And she probably can't say no but she should. It shows he really can't afford to buy the house. I feel for u and mom. Good luck and I hope it does work out!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I'm reading the total money makeover by Dave Ramsey and he says to never loan family or friends money! Your bro is making a huge mistake borrowing from ur mom. And she probably can't say no but she should. It shows he really can't afford to buy the house. I feel for u and mom. Good luck and I hope it does work out!


My one brother did this to my mom. She felt guilty and refinanced her home and gave him the money for his own home. BIG mistake. Not saying it always is, but when mom needed it there was none to have and we won't go into why, but she never got repaid and I can't see that she ever will.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Jinx,
> ...


We've all done it. Isn't it wonderful not to have to frog the whole thing. :thumbup: My one course was called 911 and it was on how to repair mistakes without taking out the whole thing. Sometimes there is nothing else to do but frog, but when you can repair without frogging you just have to smile. :thumbup: Love the knitting tips I have learned on here and with courses, and You Tube, but even a lot of the ones I learned on You Tube are because someone on KP mentioned them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> 
> they can be made larger than that, but I don't like them too bulky. I usually use a nice soft worsted and knit some in cables, or other pretty patterns. then
> join the two ends. If you want a twist I would add another 3 inches at least. with the 12 " height it is wide enough to pull up over the back of your head to made a hood.
> ...


Lovely cowl, Designer and great to see a photo of you too!.....It is you isn't it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...I showed DH your quilts and he was quite impressed!!! I'm sure you took some awards in your time. If you didn't I think we should have an award to give you.:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether you would like me to post a bit before we open our workshops? I will be posting on Main but i can easily let everyone know here too. Don't want to push them so let me know Sam. Darowil is teaching the magic loop the first week in January - and then toe up socks -- just to let you know.
> 
> If I am overstepping just let me know.


I for one would be happy to hear about the workshops.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is so beautiful Designer! Such amazing work!I love your coyote. I have a pair of coyotes that hang out in our yard. Last year they used to bring their two pups and leave them in the shade of our ramada all afternoon. Rick liked to tell our friends that we were running a coyote daycare. It was such an experience to watch them grow up!
> 
> Your quilts are so amazing. I hope you start back again because you are so creative and talented.
> 
> ...


Pontuf...I think I remember you posting on KP a long time ago a photo of coyotes drinking at your pool during the dry summer heat???? I remember the jackrabbits or jackalopes, LOL but was there one of the coyotes too. I remember thinking how gorgeous your pool was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Jinx,
> ...


Agree Lurker...so much easier with that. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> to bad you ladies can't grow a beard - hides a multitude of sins.
> 
> sam
> ................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ladies and gents, I am sure someone can help. Does someone have a go to pattern for fingerless mittens for a man, my OH wants some and I have a nice ball of 4ply wool which I can use.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness ask4j - didn't know there were so many - i suppose the different blades would make different thicknesses - i would want one that sliced the lemons paper thin - don't know if an adjustable one would be best. hmmm. thanks for the info.
> 
> sam


I have the OXO brand. You can adjust to several thicknesses 1.5mm, 3mm, 4.5mm, and 6mm.



Ask4J said:


> I have done this in the past but don't open the grinder for a bit until it settles or you will have sugar dust in the air. I did this with dried hot peppers and it was no fun when I inhaled it.


I accidentally did that with jalepeno powder. That kinda hurt..

Designer1234 - thank you for posting the schedule. I will have to copy & save that on my calendar.

Alright, my fellow party members. I have to start in on work before they figure out what I'm not doing...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Ladies and gents, I am sure someone can help. Does someone have a go to pattern for fingerless mittens for a man, my OH wants some and I have a nice ball of 4ply wool which I can use.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mens-fingerless-mitts
This pattern is for the fingerless mittens and can be also adapted for fingerless gloves. Best thing is it is a free pattern and those are always great in my books.

hahah, speaking of books, I picked up a great knitting magazine yesterday by Creative Knitting, Fall 2012 called NO-SEW, CIRCULAR & SEAMLESS KNITS. I have not peaked inside yet, but there is a picture of a pair of socks on the cover!!! ahahah, and bet you all know why I bought this magazine now!! The socks have an intrigueing fair isle pattern from the cuff to the ankle before going into a solid colored foot which also has stitch patterning in it. *chuckles* I have sooooo many socks on my knitting bucket list that I will never get off the first page of my list! ;-)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and gents, I am sure someone can help. Does someone have a go to pattern for fingerless mittens for a man, my OH wants some and I have a nice ball of 4ply wool which I can use.
> ...


Nice pattern I may have to make these for Glenn.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good memory Angora!
I think my friends get a little bored when I talk and share pictures of our wildlife but it is just such a big part of where we live. And I have to take the pictures because who would believe it. I may have posted this picture before but I am going to post it again because when I took it I didn't realize that the male was upside down on his head! Not until I downloaded it in my computer did I really see the picture I took. Cracks me up! All these animals really allow us to live in their yard, unfortunately even the occasional rattler.

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is so beautiful Designer! Such amazing work!I love your coyote. I have a pair of coyotes that hang out in our yard. Last year they used to bring their two pups and leave them in the shade of our ramada all afternoon. Rick liked to tell our friends that we were running a coyote daycare. It was such an experience to watch them grow up!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight Darowil! I am off back to bed! Have fun! [How are things working out? You were having to spend a lot of time supporting Maryanne?!]
> ...


That is good to hear there is back up, and does she get help from -is it rotary that she is involved with?!
Hope you have a lovely break- will you fly over?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

was reading Stranded in Ozs ravelry group tonight and she said that yarn magazine had published a pdf of sock patterns to buy- they have named it socks from Yarn Magazine before 2012. And I resisted (well so far) the temptation to buy it. After all like 5 said I have so many socks line dup to knit that i won't get past page 1. And my next yarn and pattern for hte sock club will be coming before Christmas. Maybe I can ge tthis one doen- I am way behind, have started but not finished 2 of the last 3, and not even started the last. I may as well put the link in seeing as I still have it open.
http://www.artwearpublications.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=86

I have done one of a fingerless mitten from ravelry simply called Fingerless Mitten by Helen Duffy, and it has a single cable running up the outside of ht ehand- seeing as we have been discussing cables. May as show it- I have it on the left hand rathe rthan the right so I could use my right to use the camers so therefore the cable is showing on the palm rather then the back as it should be. This one has no thumb knitted even. The darker photo is the closer colour but hte lighter one shows it up better.
And now off to bed as is after 1.30am


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it that cute or what - who gets to wear this little gem?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's morning here again! 

Poledra, love the hat set.

Designer, what a lovely quilt--breathtaking!

Another call this morning to the dog folks...we shall see. Last night I did not knit (I know, contain yourselves); rather, DD wanted to play games, so we did Yahtzee and then Scrabble and then a card game she has--a good break and reminded me of Christmas vacations of "old" when the children were off school. 

Pontuf, those coyotes look pretty healthy--ours are much scrawnier. I guess they're eating well this year. Do you see a lot of rabbits? Our area is full of ravens this morning for some reason--wow, they can really make a lot of noise!

We're off to do laundry...whee. Back as I can!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear there is back up, and does she get help from -is it rotary that she is involved with?!
> Hope you have a lovely break- will you fly over?


Yes we fly over, me Friday David Thursday. Not sure how much of a break it iwill be as I will helping look after preschoolers!

Rotaract she is involved with- and she is one of the lest disabled of them all! For some reason this group all have needs of varying types.

Did you get to bed or are you still up? I'm trying to go to bed but keep getting distracted by much more important things- like KTP!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> While in the yarn department at Walmart, there was this young man (perhaps 18 or 19 yrs old) and he was staring at all this yarn and then all these knitting needles and supplies. He was totally lost and I asked him if he knit. He said no but his girlfriend wants to learn. I asked him if she knew how to knit, and he said no but that she had been looking online. So I got him a basic how to knit book. I asked him what her favorite color/s were. Sam, here is one for us purple hearted people - she loves purple!! So I fixed him up with some purple dishcloth yarn and a vibrant purple varigated yarn and helped him with the appropriate circular needle size she can use for back and forth knitting. He went away as a happy guy totally in love with his gf!
> 
> For all things purple
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Ladies and gents, I am sure someone can help. Does someone have a go to pattern for fingerless mittens for a man, my OH wants some and I have a nice ball of 4ply wool which I can use.


hope you have found one Silverowl, I just figure mine out from the number of stitches I have cast on. do look for a pattern that has a cast on and pick up, between the thumb, and fingers- remembering that the hand is three dimensional, it is well worth the effort of doing this!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at the pictures! It's amazing how they get some of those. The one with the hawks I noticed was planned with an unexpected result!!


Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this to me this morning, some beautiful pictures!
> 
> http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazines/National-Wildlife/PhotoZone/Archives/2012/2012-Photo-Contest-Winners-print.aspx?s_email_id=20121209_MEM_ENG_December_NWM|MTMemAct


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear there is back up, and does she get help from -is it rotary that she is involved with?!
> ...


I have been to bed and slept well- got up later than I had thought would be the case- you have been online all through!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> [
> 
> Pics of the last two pairs of socks--the peachy ones seemed to match the yarn in the toes when I started but doesn't seem to now! Oh well. No one sees them but me anyway, and I got that small odd end used up. Heh.


just working my way through the TP and love the socks especially the purple.is there a pattern or what is the stitch name so that I can add it to my current socks...thanks.....can all see how far behind I am, this working gets in the way of all the good things


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have done one of a fingerless mitten from ravelry simply called Fingerless Mitten by Helen Duffy, and it has a single cable running up the outside of ht ehand- seeing as we have been discussing cables. May as show it- I have it on the left hand rathe rthan the right so I could use my right to use the camers so therefore the cable is showing on the palm rather then the back as it should be. This one has no thumb knitted even. The darker photo is the closer colour but hte lighter one shows it up better.
> And now off to bed as is after 1.30am


And here is your pattern for the cabled fingerless mittens!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/808th-fingerless-mittens
*sighs* another one bites my bucket list for me to do!!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer/Shirley I took the liberty of emailing the photo of one of the quilts to my daughter who loves to quilt- she was most impressed, as am I- I really must gather together paints to work with [they all got stolen years ago- and it is pricey replacing a whole palette ] I work better with oils- Mum gave me a set for my eighth birthday, and proceeded to teach me how to use them- I did a rather good sketch at Port Appin [Kate can you correct me for the spelling] which the ex burned in a jealous rage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [
> 
> And here is your pattern for the cabled fingerless mittens!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/808th-fingerless-mittens
> *sighs* another one bites my bucket list for me to do!!! :lol:


Thanks 5, I went into my ravelry library but because I had already downloaded it the URL didn't come up and my mind is finally aware that bed is calling!
It is a simple one- and this is not the mitten I did the cable wrong on. Just need to make sure I get it on the right side for the next mitten.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > While in the yarn department at Walmart, there was this young man (perhaps 18 or 19 yrs old) and he was staring at all this yarn and then all these knitting needles and supplies. He was totally lost and I asked him if he knit. He said no but his girlfriend wants to learn. I asked him if she knew how to knit, and he said no but that she had been looking online. So I got him a basic how to knit book. I asked him what her favorite color/s were. Sam, here is one for us purple hearted people - she loves purple!! So I fixed him up with some purple dishcloth yarn and a vibrant purple varigated yarn and helped him with the appropriate circular needle size she can use for back and forth knitting. He went away as a happy guy totally in love with his gf!
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help now to go out and buy some dpns.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Coyotes are really healthy but not so a few years back. I help out a little. Lots of rabbits mostly jackrabbits.



Sorlenna said:


> It's morning here again!
> 
> Poledra, love the hat set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Coyotes are really healthy but not so a few years back. I help out a little. Lots of rabbits mostly jackrabbits.
> 
> ...[quote Sorlenna]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Wow, what a feast he has there!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > goodness ask4j - didn't know there were so many - i suppose the different blades would make different thicknesses - i would want one that sliced the lemons paper thin - don't know if an adjustable one would be best. hmmm. thanks for the info.
> ...


Glad you could sneak us in. Don't get in trouble.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Get a mitten pattern but don't finish the fingers, or the hand portion. see my pictures. If you need a pattern, let me know and I will write one up for women's and men. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I make my cowls either flat 22.5 Inches x 12inches, (57 cm x31 cm)
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessa, here it is. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129923-54.html


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Coyotes are really healthy but not so a few years back. I help out a little. Lots of rabbits mostly jackrabbits.
> 
> Great pictures!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Good memory Angora!
> I think my friends get a little bored when I talk and share pictures of our wildlife but it is just such a big part of where we live. And I have to take the pictures because who would believe it. I may have posted this picture before but I am going to post it again because when I took it I didn't realize that the male was upside down on his head! Not until I downloaded it in my computer did I really see the picture I took. Cracks me up! All these animals really allow us to live in their yard, unfortunately even the occasional rattler.
> 
> pontuf
> ...


That is an amazing shot. You could have entered that in those amazing wildlife photos!!!! You won't bore me at all. Love to see the nature we all live with. I did do the command + to enlarge it so I could see him better. What fun it looks like he was having. Hmmmm a headstand. Think that is a winning shot.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a great picture of a coyote. Ours up here are a bit smaller from what I have heard but they are very active and are now seen more and more in our cities. We had a moose loose (????) recently and they had a time getting him to follow the river out of town. He was quite large - they figured he was about 3 -5 years old --


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is a great picture of a coyote. Ours up here are a bit smaller from what I have heard but they are very active and are now seen more and more in our cities. We had a moose loose (????) recently and they had a time getting him to follow the river out of town. He was quite large - they figured he was about 3 -5 years old --


What adventures Designer. Would they charge a person or if you came across it by accident would it just run?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank for the fingerless mitts pattern, guys! anothe project for the stash-buster operation. 

I love the pictures of the coyotes. Why were they not doing well a couple years ago? Was it due to a dought?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great picture of a coyote. Ours up here are a bit smaller from what I have heard but they are very active and are now seen more and more in our cities. We had a moose loose (????) recently and they had a time getting him to follow the river out of town. He was quite large - they figured he was about 3 -5 years old --
> ...


If it is a bull or a mom with a calf -- you would have to be very careful. They are basically quite shy so it made headlines here.

They are wonderful. We lived on an acreage near the rockies for 8 years -- and we left it each winter for arizona- when we came back one year there was a little calf and a Mom- we were very careful around her but didn't bother her. He had a cream scruff on his neck. The next year she was there with another calf and he was too-

He came to our acreage every winter - he was huge by the time he was an adult with a wonderful wrack(?) or rack - we knew it was him because of the cream hairs on his neck. We used to leave a salt lick on our little meadow in front of the house - (a fair ways away from the house) and the moose and deer would use it. We loved watching them from the deck as the deer would stand back until the moose (mom, baby and 'little joe' (that was our name for him) were finished.

after the first of May, we rarely saw any of them but they were always there when we arrived home in April.

we left them alone and they didn't bother us, but at dusk they sometimes came to within l00 feet of us when we were sitting on our deck. They loved eating the new growth on the top of the trees near the house. Never even acknowledge we were there.

Neighbors told us they arrived each year shortly after we left because of the salt lick. It was such a joy to see such wonderful animals - especially in our own yard. I miss our acreage.

We were close to a very wild area - and had quite a few wonderful visitors. They seem to know we wouldn't bother them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


What wonderful memories!!! Mountains and wild nature so close, living in harmony. Beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful coyote pictures, I also love to see the wildlife.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


THANK YOU! m


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Must get off KTP and start cleaning, but wanted to drop you a quick note.

Jynx, I am so glad you found your medicine. I cannot believe they didn't put it in a better place to be found.
Designer...your quilts are just goreous. You are truly on talented lady. Your input on the fingerless gloves made so much sense. Had never thought of it that way
Poleldra...love your gloves and scarf
AngoraI... am so glad you have a good knitting guild and are enjoying it. Wish we had one here
Sassafras...so glad you were able to correct your cable without pulling out so much...this can be so frustrating
Darowil...thank you so much for the fingerless mitt pattern.
5...I am so sorry to hear of your fall. Do take care of yourself. It was so thoughtful of you to help the young man. You not only helped the young man with his gift, but gave birth to a new knitter...she will eventually learn to knit socks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had answered that question pages ago when the question was first put out. 1 tablespoon is equal to 15ml. Two tablespoons is 30ml which is what the recipe called for. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:
 

> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


unless it is one of Darowil's receipts, in which case it will be 20mls per Tablespoon! [ie., Australia has larger Tablespoons!]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I went to the site where the person who is writing this blog and posting these war time recipes. Here is what I copied and pasted from it. 
_So I have been asked exactly what I can and cant eat on 1940s wartime rationing..

When rationing was introduced in England on January 8, 1940 (incidentally that is my birthdaythe January 8 bit NOT the 1940!!) it was to ensure that food was distributed fairly and that the dwindling food supplies lasted. However, rationing did vary slightly month to month depending on the availability of foods increasing when it was plentiful and decreasing when it was in short supply..

NOTE: Although the 1940sExperiment is based on wartime rationing in the UK I will be incorporating occasional recipes from Canada/US during WWII as for the last 5 years I have been living in Nova Scotia, Canada._

It would be safe to say that the measurements are in UK, Canadian or US equivalents. 
http://allrecipes.co.uk/how-to/44/cooking-conversions.aspx
No offense to anyone, but these are not Darowil's recipes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley I took the liberty of emailing the photo of one of the quilts to my daughter who loves to quilt- she was most impressed, as am I- I really must gather together paints to work with [they all got stolen years ago- and it is pricey replacing a whole palette ] I work better with oils- Mum gave me a set for my eighth birthday, and proceeded to teach me how to use them- I did a rather good sketch at Port Appin [Kate can you correct me for the spelling] which the ex burned in a jealous rage.


I am honored you sent it to your daughter. I know how much she enjoys quilting -- it is a wonderful way to spend your time. I imagine I will get back at it one of these days. I am finding I am enjoying these projects very much so don't know when that will be. thanks again.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Im glad you said that he was upside down, I enlarged the pic to look closer and if you hadnt said something dont know as I would have noticed! lol Wonder why they do that? I never get bored of wildlife pictures, post away!



Pontuf said:


> Good memory Angora!
> I think my friends get a little bored when I talk and share pictures of our wildlife but it is just such a big part of where we live. And I have to take the pictures because who would believe it. I may have posted this picture before but I am going to post it again because when I took it I didn't realize that the male was upside down on his head! Not until I downloaded it in my computer did I really see the picture I took. Cracks me up! All these animals really allow us to live in their yard, unfortunately even the occasional rattler.
> 
> pontuf
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - you have to do the lizards - and then you and jynx have to do one using the swirls. you can't always do the easy ones. lol]

sam



darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing puzzle half the day and have managed to get all of my times faster than the average EXCEtPTfor those blasted lizards.... I need a parental lock so that DH can control site and make me go to bed!!!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish that would do it for me. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sassafrass, so glad you got it all worked out. :thumbup:
> 
> now off to get my cup filled, so that I can see the screen and spell a bit better, when one can't spell I on the keyboard, one enneds coffee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have done that marianne - i feel your frustration. usually i just take it off the needles and pull.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I Back to the point.. as I was putting my knitting away for the night.. I looked at it.. re read the pattern.. I had totally missed 2 lines of the instructions.. knitted 16 rows totally wrong.. (I thought it looked odd) so took it to bed with me and frogged them all back. Now I remember why I don't knit while C is watching football :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been doing these for about 2 years and those lizards are so difficult. I only got it right once! I give up each time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of the last two pairs of socks--the peachy ones seemed to match the yarn in the toes when I started but doesn't seem to now! Oh well. No one sees them but me anyway, and I got that small odd end used up. Heh.
> ...


I adapted a pattern from a book into working in the round; it's a multiple of 10, I think (I do have it written down). I worked the toe to 60 sts, then did the foot, then worked the gusset to 60 (for 90 sts total around), then short rowed the heels, and finally just did that pattern on the legs. If I can find my notes (cleaning today, so stuff has been shuffled, yikes), I'll type it out for you--or would you prefer a chart?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been doing these for about 2 years and those lizards are so difficult. I only got it right once! I give up each time.


Lizards........ what lizards?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've managed to stay caught up so far this week, we'll see how long that last.  Heading over to help Stepmother fix her bed frame, don't know what or how she messed it up but we'll see, then off to knitting group, I just finished the scarf a few minutes ago, YAY!! now on to something else that needs finishing, need to find something to take. See you all in a few hours or so. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the fingerless glove looks really nice darowil - love the cable.

sam



darowil said:


> I have done one of a fingerless mitten from ravelry simply called Fingerless Mitten by Helen Duffy, and it has a single cable running up the outside of ht ehand- seeing as we have been discussing cables. May as show it- I have it on the left hand rathe rthan the right so I could use my right to use the camers so therefore the cable is showing on the palm rather then the back as it should be. This one has no thumb knitted even. The darker photo is the closer colour but hte lighter one shows it up better.
> And now off to bed as is after 1.30am


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Either would be great .thanks, dont rush it though,not at the heel yet :-D :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely not true designer - wrinkles can never hide the inner beauty and they are quite beautiful in their own way - i think you are a pretty women - and i have excellent taste.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now designer - everything get better with practice. try the diamonds.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been doing these for about 2 years and those lizards are so difficult. I only got it right once! I give up each time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

www.jogzone.com

one of the choices you have are pieces shaped like lizards.

sam



agnescr said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been doing these for about 2 years and those lizards are so difficult. I only got it right once! I give up each time.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


5, my comment was also in general- because people may not have remembered the Australian inconsisitency!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an interesting knitted tree ornament and it doesn't take much yarn - use up all those little leftovers.

sam

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2012/12/a-topiary-christmas-tree-ornament.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is definitely not true designer - wrinkles can never hide the inner beauty and they are quite beautiful in their own way - i think you are a pretty women - and i have excellent taste.
> 
> sam
> 
> page 54 - I am afraid the model is not very beautiful, but the cowl turned out quite well.


[/quote]

Sam you are such a gentleman -- I am glad I have gotten to know you -- this is a wonderful group and I thank you for all you do for the KTP. I am able to come around so much oftener as our workshops are very quiet right now, but I will always find the time to visit here and read messages from my friends.

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been doing these for about 2 years and those lizards are so difficult. I only got it right once! I give up each time.
> ...


in the jig zone link--- lots and lots of jig saws with different shapes and sizes -- lots and lots of fun! I have been using them for 2 years and they are addictive. I will find the link and post it.

here it is -- check it out .

http://www.jigzone.com/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is definitely not true designer - wrinkles can never hide the inner beauty and they are quite beautiful in their own way - i think you are a pretty women - and i have excellent taste.
> 
> sam


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



agnescr said:


> just working my way through the TP and love the socks especially the purple.is there a pattern or what is the stitch name so that I can add it to my current socks...thanks.....can all see how far behind I am, this working gets in the way of all the good things


I just wandered in and found it!

A multiple of 10 (work in round)

Round 1: *K3, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 2: *P3, k5, p2. Repeat from * around.
Round 3: *K2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k1. Repeat from * around.
Round 4: *P2, k7, p1. Repeat from * around.
Round 5: *K1, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk. Repeat from * around.
Round 6: *P1, k9. Repeat from * around.
Round 7: *Sk2p, yo, k7, yo. Repeat from * around.
Round 8: Knit.
Round 9: *K1, yo, k2tog, k5, ssk, yo. Repeat from * around.
Round 10: *K3, p5, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 11: *K2, yo, ssk, k3, k2tog, yo, k1. Repeat from * around.
Round 12: *K4, p3, k3. Repeat from * around.
Round 13: *K3, yo, ssk, k2, k2tog, yo, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 14: *K5, p1, k4. Repeat from * around.
Round 15: *K4, yo, sk2p, yo, k3. Repeat from * around.
Round 16: Knit.

I worked the 16 rounds twice and then did the ribbing at the top. Also, I know the knit groups look a bit weird (k2 and then start the next repeat with k3), but I typed it from my chart. I'll scan the chart I drew as well, for any who would prefer that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> my comment was also in general- because people may not have remembered the Australian inconsisitency!


Point noted as I am not too familiar with these inconsistencies. And now that I know that they exist, I must know more!!! Please do explain for the rest of us. It must be awkward trying to convert measurements. Does New Zealand follow suit, or which measurements do you use? I recall "pats" of butter, ect. :?:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is definitely not true designer - wrinkles can never hide the inner beauty and they are quite beautiful in their own way - i think you are a pretty women - and i have excellent taste.
> ...


Thanks very much have saved it and printed it of :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> www.jogzone.com
> one of the choices you have are pieces shaped like lizards.
> sam
> 
> ...


Because of the dyslexia, the online puzzles are a blurry mess to me. I have only done perhaps 3 or 4 of them. hmmmph, I best stick to solitaire and knitting socks! haahah


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an interesting knitted tree ornament and it doesn't take much yarn - use up all those little leftovers.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2012/12/a-topiary-christmas-tree-ornament.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


That is a neat little tree, doesn't look very hard to knit up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > my comment was also in general- because people may not have remembered the Australian inconsisitency!
> ...


we are more likely to have walnuts of butter! or a knob, I have encountered. But usually nowadays things are given in grams for butter, there are some who work in cups- with our 250ml cup, the Tablespoon is 15ml in our case- I have no idea why the discrepancy - but it can cause confusion when working with things like Pavlova, where one needs to be accurate! the dessert spoon I take to be 10ml, and 5ml for the teaspoon- that at least seems to be fairly consistent! The thing that always gets me is the stick of butter- I know you have answered that- but I need to get it recorded!
for the record, I have adjusted the conversion of weights to 50g for 2oz, 25g for 1oz, 75g for 3oz, 125g for 4 oz, 150g for 5oz, 175g for 6 oz, 200g for 7 oz, 225g for 8oz, 250g for 9oz, 275g for 10oz, 325g for 11oz, 350g for 12oz, 375g for 13oz, 400g for 14oz, 450g for 15oz, 500g for 16oz. I know Dave would find this very unscientific- but it works in my kitchen- while baking is based on science- it is not usually critical- except for things like choux pastry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> unless it is one of Darowil's receipts, in which case it will be 20mls per Tablespoon! [ie., Australia has larger Tablespoons!]


correct!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


*chuckles* I say you go with what works in your kitchen!! I remember watching my grandma do baking. She would pour a little of this and add a dash of that, and take a coffee scoop of something else again. It all worked out whatever it was she was making. Of course, her measuring cups and measuring spoons were all sitting on the shelf. I asked her why she did not use them and she said, this way was more interesting and faster. haha, that was grandma. She did measure out her quilting pieces and was very careful with sewing her quilts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - you have to do the lizards - and then you and jynx have to do one using the swirls. you can't always do the easy ones. lol]
> 
> sam
> 
> [


Last night I got one with all the shapes based on a small square- much harder because you didn't know which pieces were edges. I did look at lizards yesterday, but was feeling brain weary so decided they looked too complex (have done oneor two of them). Don't think I've seen the swirls either. 
Talking of jigsaws I need to start our Christmas one, without Vicky around it won't be done in one night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > my comment was also in general- because people may not have remembered the Australian inconsisitency!
> ...


For some reason we have 20ml tablespoons (4 teaspoons). As far as I knw we are the only ones who use this size tablespoon. It probably makes more sense to have 4 rather than 3 but it is rather awkward when recipes are shared around the world now. And when dealing with such small amounts the 5ml can be relevant. With larger amounts 5 mls is nothing But I will always say how many mls when I use tablespoons, but it is useful to know for if you get an Australian recipe from somewhere else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sk2p = slip2 as though to purl - am i right sorlenna.


sam

[quote=SorlennaA multiple of 10 (work in round)

Round 7: *Sk2p, yo, k7, yo. Repeat from * around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - a stick of butter would be 4 ounces.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

No there is always some of us around and then there is knitting and puzzles. Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol

sam

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-12-11-74250DD595C7


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - a stick of butter would be 4 ounces.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thanks Sam!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been reading an catching up today. i have been home alone all day, quiet, me and the critters. i did accomplish getting all the christmas cards ready, we take them to church and donate the price it would have cost to mail them to our compasionate ministry, we also have snacks that night. 
I have started the one last slouch hat for christmas, since its been a while since i did the last one, i always am slow to get started correctly, the ribbing i have to really watch when i first start it. 
we are having grilled turkey burgers and bj is having the bratsburgers, i also fixed rotel and cheese dip, i havent' had that in so long, so since i have been really legal today, i am splurging and having a bowl of it with my 14 chips. i am determined not to gain over the holidays, i am staying in my 2 lb margin. i did my tai chi here at home today, i have found the dvd i want to order of dr john lam teaching tai chi the one i am getting is for beginners and for folks with arthritis, i don't have arther, but i like that its for beginners. 
designer your quilts are absolulty works of art, as one artist to another, i appreciate the technics you used and the fantastic color in your compositions. 
sam are you feeling any better? have you ended up with the rest of the pups yourselves? it'll be fun in your place at night with all them there. 
so lurker have you heard anything at all about the puppy? i think its a dirty deal to keep you hanging like that. i am still expecting you to get him.
5 i know you are gonna have the best holiday season now that you know the ex won't be hanging around. i can't remember everything i have read, but i wish the best for all of you.
we woke to a hard freeze this morn, and i drug out the sweat suit today to wear inside.
bj came in with his big ham (i mean its a whole shank huge) and also the hospital gave them all gift boxes with two types of bacon, a pk of polish sauges and a lb of summer sausage, i knew from mom working there for all those yrs they give good gifts and throw a huge cookout in appreciation of the employees every spring. and give nice gifts then, and even though bj has worked there less than 2 months, he gets the same as the older hands. so thats a blessin for us.
i am staying home again tomorrow. thursday, i will keep the car and go clean the church and then spend the afternoon with dad, i have some decorations for his little tree that sister picked up in nashville and mailed here. i think we are gonna bring him home for an afternoon next wk. ok, i have gabbed on enough.Merry Christmas and bless you all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

good for you - l84 pieces really makes you work! - the crazy pieces do too! Oh heavens I just checked it out! you must have spent hours! glad it was you not me!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sk2p = slip2 as though to purl - am i right sorlenna.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Grrrr knitting cable shawl in car. Just realized I didn't cross a four stitch cable four rows back. I'm going to try and take out just those four stitches. Wish me luck.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Ladies and gents, I am sure someone can help. Does someone have a go to pattern for fingerless mittens for a man, my OH wants some and I have a nice ball of 4ply wool which I can use.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=fingerless%20mitts%20men

This may not open if your are not yet a member of Ravelry. No cost to belong just wonderful benefits. and there is a huge selection of mitts for men. Men do like these especially if they are hunters, need to work on fine mechanical things out doors or just like to use the i-whatever.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

what you really need is a stress free day, Jynx.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

what you really need is a stress free day, Jynx.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


When I was at school we were taught that 2 teaspoons=1 dessertspoon, 2 dessertspoons=1 tablespoon, so it must have been 20mls, & our teacher was a real professional. Just thought I'd add a little to the confusion. Yes, butter did come in walnuts, too.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Certainly my tablespoons [the silver ones] have a larger measure than the measuring spoons!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> this will always happen pontuf - happened to me once - very annoying don't you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sk2p = slip2 as though to purl - am i right sorlenna.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

So do my older ones, & they ain't all silver, Lurker.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this will always happen pontuf - happened to me once - very annoying don't you think.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> So do my older ones, & they ain't all silver, Lurker.
> 
> Tessa


Mum had a thing about 'silver ware' mind you she also had a knack for earning [called hard work] that I don't seem to have inherited!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > So do my older ones, & they ain't all silver, Lurker.
> ...


Well, I've worked hard all my adult life & nearly all I have is hand'me'downs.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


That is wonderful news, you must be so pleased after such a long wait! Is that usual with purchasing houses in th US?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.
> ...


No this is not normal--the key words are "short sell", beware of these it can cause a good deal of grief. A few years back around mid decade 2003 there was a bank spurt on "predictor" mortgages meaning houses were selling and being financed for far more than they were worth and the buyers unqualified or pushed to the limit. So when the market came back to reality and the homeowner could no long make payments, to save their credibility, they now can work with the bank and sell it for less than the mortgage. That is not the whole picture and I haven't yet found anyone who can explain it--but the banks are in control and for some reason delay even returning a phone call for months on end causing foreclosures. This is not a normal purchase. Unfortunately I got caught into this mess because the house was perfect, something I can fix up and it is across the street from a dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


So all in all, things are on an up?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I'm at the 68th page and finally caught up for this wk!!. Went to tai chi this am. The course that I teach and the one I take are Dr. Paul Lams Tai Chi for arthritis.
So southern Girl think of me when you do your practice. I love it so much. I have lost a lot of endurance over the last few months of on again off again fibro. I used to do 2 classes a day five a wk and now can only do 1/2 of 1. The instructor is great and in the past was the one who wanted me to take over his class at the Hawthorne Center.
He is going to start a new one in Yang style soon in Jan. perhaps. I love the way he teaches and instructs in the philosophy and purposes of each move as he goes. He is quite well educated in the eastern philosopy. We will miss 2 classes over Christmas and I suppose New years as well.
The feather and fan shawl is progressing, but seems to still have a lot of errors in places. I have frogged so often that I am just going ahead and trying to keep the pattern looking nice. I don't think I'll ever make a lace knitter; however I like this wave pattern's appearance so well that I keep pursuing it. Also am incorporating itin the dishcloths that I am knitting. That's all for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


WOO HOO! That's an awesome gift to yourself! I hope nothing comes up at the last minute. I would LOVE to live across the street from my best friend (though her DH might not be thrilled, lol).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, I'm reading the total money makeover by Dave Ramsey and he says to never loan family or friends money! Your bro is making a huge mistake borrowing from ur mom. And she probably can't say no but she should. It shows he really can't afford to buy the house. I feel for u and mom. Good luck and I hope it does work out!
> ...


My brother "borrowed" $300 grand from my Dad to pay off his house. He was sick with cancer, he recovered that time and kept telling Dad that he would start making payments, he just needed a new truck, his wife needed a new car (a Lexus no less) and of course he had to get that Harley Davidson, then a trailer to tow it and had to be an enclosed trailer so rocks and such wouldn't chip it. 5 yrs later, my brother had cancer again, he fought a good fight but it beat him this time. Dad never mentioned the loan again, he helped with the funeral expenses and helped my SIL as much as he could. Now, my brother had a 2 million life insurance policy, he was a vice president of a major chemical construction company, they paid all of his hospital bills, my SIL is a comptroller for the same company. When my Dad passed away, they did nothing to help with his expenses, my Step-mother had passed away only 6 months before and he had just paid off her funeral and medical expenses. Yet, she had her hand out to get a portion of what was left after the bills were paid and the house sold. My Step-brother stood up to her though her name was not in the will, there was no survivor details in the will. So we split between my 3 step-brothers and myself. There was very little left of course. Needless to say we are not in contact, my Mom misses them so very much, but they don't return her phone calls, when my nephew and his wife had their baby last year, they never even let us know they were expecting. I personally don't care anymore, but I hate that they have forgotten or don't care about my Mom. 
Sorry, this time of year it really ticks me off that they have and do hurt her by not contacting her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


So wonderful! Congratulations!! Sure, have people over to help pack/unpack.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, Lurker2, Poledrale65;angora1;Bulldog, thank you for responses

Ask41 happy for you on townhouse.
Sassafras


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the coyote picture!! My dog does the same move as the upside down one!! We have some coyotes here but I've never seen one.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Sorlenna, I hope it all works out.

About 21 years ago I bought a time share that I have never really used. I have tried to sell it for about 10 years. Today, I got a call with an offer. I accepted what they offered as I just want to get it all done. Hopefully, I'll know for sure tomorrow. Please pray that this will work out. I really need to get out from under it, and I need the money!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


Congratulations! I like your Happy Dance. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my book Lurker that scarf you are doing is called hard work and from the little I have heard of your life you have had plenty of hard work to get to where you are.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


Yay!!!! Happy Dance, invite everyone to a moving party or a clean and paint before you move party!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - you have to do the lizards - and then you and jynx have to do one using the swirls. you can't always do the easy ones. lol]
> ...


When I was shopping the other day I bought two puzzles for gifts, well okay, one is for a gift the other for myself. At Hancock Fabrics they had these Fairy Tale puzzles and the box itself is designed to look like a book. There are 4 different ones, Goldilocks & the bears, Beauty & the beast, Snow White and Alice in Wonderland. They were out of Goldilocks or i would have gotten her also, I did not care for the Beauty and the beast so did not get it, did get Snow white and Alice. The other picture is Trixie, she dislikes the cold weather and will lay on top of the heat vent when the furnace kicks on to get warm.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sorry the puzzles are kind of blurry. The pictures where just so different from other pictures I have seen of these stories I was just facsinated and I love doing puzzles.

I found a website that has those puzzles and many, many others. They have the Snow white one bigger showing more of the room.
If you enlarge the Alice one you can see the Mad Hatter and the Cheshire Cat on the outer edges.

http://www.seriouspuzzles.com/sjigstypefairytale.asp?dcSize=&dcBrand=0&dcType=0&dcTheme=1144&dcDiff=&dcAges=&dcPrice=0&s=5&nooos=1&p=3


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I clicked on the link for the puzzle page and I could't believe it I was instantly hooked and had to finish it! I love that puzzle site!!


thewren said:


> i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-12-11-74250DD595C7


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a cute little tree.


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is an interesting knitted tree ornament and it doesn't take much yarn - use up all those little leftovers.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam...never was good at puzzles but found myself putting this one together. Is there a way to turn the pieces around? Or am I just dumb or dumber?
Ask4j...congrats on the good news
Pammie...Will be praying your sale goes through
Sorlenna...Still no news?
Jynx...you have so much on your plate. I could just wring your brother's neck. I don't understand people who borrow and think they don't have to pay anyone back. My own son borrowed money from my pharmacist daughter. At the time she and her husband were building their house. She took it out of her building money. He never paid her back and she will never loan money to him again.

Cleaned two rooms today. Two rooms tomorrow! Am tired and back is too. The sad thing about cleaning is it doesn't stay that way...you have it all to do over again in a short time.

As to the macular degeneration, my sister has the dry and her doctor put her on a regimen of vitamins. She feels as if she has had some improvement since beginning it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not sorlenna - i always get that one direction wrong - thanks for reminding me. thought i would try the pattern on a dishrag just to see what it looked like.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sk2p = slip2 as though to purl - am i right sorlenna.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great christmas present for you ask4j - gee - we were all planning on showing up for christmas eve and thought you would have egg nog and all the goodies ready for us. lol

really happy for you ask4j - good things happen to those who wait.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did you do the chicken?

sam



Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful puzzles pup lover - you will have to take a picture when you have them put together.

trixie looks quite smug spread out over the heater. i'm with her on the cold.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't those crazy pieces wonderful.

sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, I clicked on the link for the puzzle page and I could't believe it I was instantly hooked and had to finish it! I love that puzzle site!!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bulldog - no - the pieces do not turn around. sometimes i wish they did.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam...never was good at puzzles but found myself putting this one together. Is there a way to turn the pieces around? Or am I just dumb or dumber?
> Ask4j...congrats on the good news
> Pammie...Will be praying your sale goes through
> Sorlenna...Still no news?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Except I have a habit of not making much money, out of anything- unlike my brothers. But thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Trixie looks a real sweetheart! I am deliberately not going into jigsaw sites, I am trying to concentrate on my knitting!!!!! Although I saw a boxd jigsaw the other day that was very tempting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I'm reading the total money makeover by Dave Ramsey and he says to never loan family or friends money! Your bro is making a huge mistake borrowing from ur mom. And she probably can't say no but she should. It shows he really can't afford to buy the house. I feel for u and mom. Good luck and I hope it does work out!


I totally agree -- and he is the one with POA -- and does all her financial stuff... He is also the one who told me how well he was doing.... I* am* going to tell mom that he needs to sign a note to go in her files until it is paid back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to catch up....sounds troublesome to me.


Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, I'm reading the total money makeover by Dave Ramsey and he says to never loan family or friends money! Your bro is making a huge mistake borrowing from ur mom. And she probably can't say no but she should. It shows he really can't afford to buy the house. I feel for u and mom. Good luck and I hope it does work out!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lizards........ what lizards?


There is a site called Jigzone that has puzzles to do on the computer. You can make it more challenging by choosing different shapes or more pieces. I did one with the lizards... and now Sam says swirls.... I'm almost afraid to look!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of jigsaws I need to start our Christmas one, without Vicky around it won't be done in one night!


 I like to have one set up too... It gives people something to do when there is a lull in the action... One year, my siter-in-law and I stayed up half the night because we just had to get it finished!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-12-11-74250DD595C7


 You are a glutton for punishment..... I did the little bird too, but not *that* way. Just what I need, another compulsive habit....

(Maybe the chicken has already crossed the road...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j - FANTASTIC... Those short sales always seem to take forever.... Glad it worked out for you... What a way to start the new year....

Pammie - Fingers and toes crossed. We have a couple of lots in MI I wouls LOVE to sell. 

Sorlena - Great pattern. I am assuming the dots are the purl stitches... his would make a pretty scarf as well.

Marge - Will you be taking the new classes? Hope the fibro decides to settle down a little. The more we move, the more we can move... (she says as she sits in a recliner with laptop )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the coyote pictures... We have them here in our suburbia as well. SIL was doing the yard and looked up to see a bobcat sitting on his front walk.... 

I managed to do a little on-line shopping this evening. DH will be in OK until late tomorrow so I may try and do a little shopping/wrapping while he is not around. It is cold here, so running errands is not that appealing... but time is running out....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90148B.html?utm_source=Patterns_20121211_Dec11&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=NewPatternsAlert&utm_content=P-BalsamFirDecoration

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20610.html?utm_source=Patterns_20121211_Dec11&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=NewPatternsAlert&utm_content=P-GlitterGummyBears

for those of you that crochet - here are some cute tree ornaments - or stick a couple in the stockings.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all dieters and diabetics plus anyone who loves chocolate. sam

Sugar-Free Citrus and Spice Truffles

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1HcwQm1mGDhh1JRWaPXtHMM5mGwFJLhgHbdvRNXovi6M


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think of all those pieces i made him carry.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to love the swirls jynx - they will make you giggle.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lizards........ what lizards?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is this - is everyone in bed - myfanwy - are you up doing the bread yet?

almost 3:30am so i suppose i should go to bed.

don't call me early. lol

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I just caught up and am going to bed it is 1:40 AM. See you all later today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is this - is everyone in bed - myfanwy - are you up doing the bread yet?
> 
> almost 3:30am so i suppose i should go to bed.
> 
> ...


little bit early for the bread- even for me, Sam, it is not yet tomorrow if you get the drift, like 11-15 pm! Although as I really need to get two loaves made- maybe I should put one on now! With America asleep, I don't expect a conversation, because I think Darowil is away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Morning Kate, I see you are online somewhere! I wonder how your Luke is progressing- what has he achieved by now- does he smile? and how about grasping things? I forget the stages of the milestones having been so far from my own DGC- the little boy is one for a nana's heart- when I ring he demands to say hello now! Still have to think of something clever for his Christmas present, DGD is taken care of with gloves, and some more erasers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost three - very much time i should have been in bed - see everyone tomorrow.
> 
> kate - are you having your tea yet?
> 
> sam


I wasn't on last night Sam as I was helping my neighbour pack for her move to a new house, but if my calculations are right we're 4 hours ahead of you (or could it be 6?) so I'd've eaten my tea long ago! I'm going to be really sorry to lose this neighbour as she has become a good friend too, and has lived across the road for 26 years. However she and her husband are divorcing and he moved into the house next door to her, literally through the wall from her! He doesn't seem to think that there's anything strange about this, so she has been forced to move as he wouldn't. At one point she gave him back his chiming clock as it was driving her nuts with its noise....and she can still hear it through the wall!! She's only moving a few miles away, but I'll still miss her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Kate- that sort of neighbour is worth a weight of gold!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurker u inspired me to unearth my bread-maker only trouble was I couldn't remember how to use it and the bread came out more like a huge crumpet, think it was beccause i added the liquid last so it left some dry mix round edges so I added some nore water and that was after my fuse blew in kitchen and I had to start the machine again, but the birds enjoyed it lol. I did what I should have done in first place and found the instruction book and am going to have another go later today lol


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is this - is everyone in bed - myfanwy - are you up doing the bread yet?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melyn, it is so worth it when you get things right for the machine! Ours makes a fairly small loaf, which is how come Fale can go through one in a day- especially when I have a slice of toasted cheese.
What a saga! with the 'crumpet' and the fuse! better luck for the second attempt!!!!!

I have a slender silicone scraper, that I use to make sure the mix has all been mixed in- my old machine that made a larger loaf and had two paddles was much more efficient, but it started cutting out at bake, and often it is cheaper to replace than to repair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!

It is making a huge difference having my overhead 'daylight' lamp- I can see to do the 'p2tog tbl', even when tired! But I do need to have my reading glasses on too!

You can just see the half way marker- the pink paper clip, down by the ball of yarn!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!
> 
> It is making a huge difference having my overhead 'daylight' lamp- I can see to do the 'p2tog tbl', even when tired! But I do need to have my reading glasses on too!
> 
> You can just see the half way marker- the pink paper clip, down by the ball of yarn!


You are making excellent progress Lurker :thumbup: I am beginning to really hate the cold damp weather now. This year the RA has decided to settle in to aggravate my hands. I am keeping the paraffin bath warm now as I am using it a few times a day, just for relief. Will say that my hands are very soft at least :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is still cold in my part of Texas. Sam, I'd be up with you if I wasn't working! I'm already tired of the early mornings and early bedtimes. I just have to remember how much I need the money!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> bulldog - no - the pieces do not turn around. sometimes i wish they did.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-12-11-74250DD595C7


well I started it got to about 36 minutes and lost it! As if I didn't have enough tto do Sam. Had all but the sky done- but that is of course the hardest!

Well I went ot bed at a decent hour tonight- and couldn't sleep. Not helped by a hot night, almost 30 still at midnight (85F). So here I am getting to look at the KTP. As I have a fairly full day tomorrow (today actually) and go away again for the weekend- looking after preschoolers for each morning for a conference for David's work- I won't be around much for hte rest of this KTP. It is in a beutiful spot in the Blue Mountains near Sydney (about 2 hour train trip out from Sydney to the west.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When I was at school we were taught that 2 teaspoons=1 dessertspoon, 2 dessertspoons=1 tablespoon, so it must have been 20mls, & our teacher was a real professional. Just thought I'd add a little to the confusion.
> 
> Tessa


Well thats exactly what ours are.

decided to go to my favourite reference link (well for this type of siuation anyway). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablespoon 
Seems that the US tablespoon is 1/2 US fl oz which is about 15 mls. It's interesting htat you had that definition at school because according to Wikipadia the UK uses the 3 teaspoons- and I'm sure thst it was discussed with Dave as 3 teaspoons.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Ah now my wikipadia article talks about that to. Did you bring it fromthe UK? Theres are about 25 mls and used for serving, not eating with or cooking. A US tablespoon is used as citlery (our dessertspoons) and is only about 7-14 mls! So a tablespoon for measuring is quite different to one for measuring or serving!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


how fantastic for you. 7 months seems a long time, o ris it normal. But now things move really quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


So is it definite or can things go astray?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!
> ...


thank you Marianne- I am sorry the RA is giving you so much grief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


these Tablespoons [I have only 2] are a serving spoon, the ones we used for eating with were either soup spoons [round] or dessert spoons [more oval] I have just checked both of mine hold approximately 22mls- could well be the explanation for the Australian measuring tablespoon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wasn't on last night Sam as I was helping my neighbour pack for her move to a new house, but if my calculations are right we're 4 hours ahead of you (or could it be 6?) so I'd've eaten my tea long ago! I'm going to be really sorry to lose this neighbour as she has become a good friend too, and has lived across the road for 26 years. However she and her husband are divorcing and he moved into the house next door to her, literally through the wall from her! He doesn't seem to think that there's anything strange about this, so she has been forced to move as he wouldn't. At one point she gave him back his chiming clock as it was driving her nuts with its noise....and she can still hear it through the wall!! She's only moving a few miles away, but I'll still miss her.


And it's not even as though you can feel pleased for her about the move under those circumstances


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Lurker u inspired me to unearth my bread-maker only trouble was I couldn't remember how to use it and the bread came out more like a huge crumpet, think it was beccause i added the liquid last


And they are fussy- insisting that they go in the right order for the machine- and not all machines are the same. I was inspired too to get mine out, but decided the bread was so nice I'd better not do it too often! Hot bread 'needs' lots of butter and I now rarely use butter on my bread. And I don't stick to oneor two slices either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> [
> 
> But, Sam, since the pieces don't turn around, you always know exactly the position they fit into the puzzle without having to fiddle around trying to find the correct placement.
> When an unusual join appears, I just look for that distinctive shape and it usually is the needed piece.
> ...


Knowing which way the piece goes is a big help with them. The crazy pieces I started don't have shapes that clearly fit in anywhere- because they are all crazy.!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope you get great news today Pammie. 

I'll check in later, hopefully Sphynx will catch the mouse that's coming in and getting on my counter, I think she found it's entrance point though under the kitchen sink so I'll go get some steel wool today and some spray stuff and fill in the area's around the pipes. I don't want the whole family living in here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with you Darowil, nothing like hot bread with butter, I try to avoid it a bit also as the whole loaf becomes one snack. ;(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the BBC says Ravi Shankar has died at 92


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought we were through decorating the house for the holidays, but realized that part of the nutcracker collection is still in the storage room :thumbdown: Plus now Mom wants me to clear off her dresser and tops of her bookcases and decorate her room more than she normally allows me to do. She has her own small tree, this year it's a Norfolk pine, her Poinsettias, her card display, so I will find her Santa collection and some other special memories for her to enjoy. 
I've not sincerely gotten into the holiday spirit, too many memories flooding back this year. I miss friends that have moved on to other places, our lives gotten so busy that we rarely keep in touch. I miss my family that have passed on, most of all my Dad. I know many others are thinking about their loved ones at this time of the year. Sorry to be so melancholy today, just the pain and the memories combined I guess. 
I love all the pictures, the beautiful works that have been posted. I am in awe of the beautiful quilts Designer has made. So many wonderful recipes and all the conversions that have been posted have helped so very much. 
I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of. 
I know I'm a bit sappy this morning, I won't apologize, just words I feel I need to say to each of you, to let you know how very special each and everyone of you are to me. I don't comment on every post, my time on here is for the most part rushed the last few weeks. But know I read and either say awwww, or oh my, or say a silent prayer. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers my dear friends.. 
Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> these Tablespoons [I have only 2] are a serving spoon, the ones we used for eating with were either soup spoons [round] or dessert spoons [more oval] I have just checked both of mine hold approximately 22mls- could well be the explanation for the Australian measuring tablespoon!


Well I went down and measured my metal tablespoons- 12, 14 and 15 mls! They are old- now buy measuring spoons- so maybe our orginal tablespoons were 1/2 fl oz? No idea.
Maybe I should try the dessertspoons (which we don't see as a measure anymore, 2 teaspoons instead. But can't be bothered going back down downstairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, it is 4 am here, and according to my calculation, it is 10 am, Wednesday for you! Second loaf of bread under way! [Thursday for us]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > these Tablespoons [I have only 2] are a serving spoon, the ones we used for eating with were either soup spoons [round] or dessert spoons [more oval] I have just checked both of mine hold approximately 22mls- could well be the explanation for the Australian measuring tablespoon!
> ...


You must surely be a bit weary, not having slept much?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> , though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond.


And how many familes don't have disagreements :?: :?: :?: 
It's amazing how close we get to each other. But I guess we actually soend more time with each other than we do with most of our friends. Ohter than those we live and/or work with how many other people do we speak to almost every day? (and usually work mates are different relationship). For me the onlyother person would be Maryanne. I'm trying to encourage her not to ring every day (well usuaully a number of times a day) to help develop independence. Maybe I should be doing the same with the KTP! Well I've got a few days without this weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You must surely be a bit weary, not having slept much?


Somehow I'm not- and this is about the third night in a row as well. But at least it helps me get things done! Even if it is frogging like this morning! But at least I am going forward now. I cast on one too many stitch and didn't realise, and by ht eitme I realsied how far back it went I had taken a lot out. And the pattern was meant ot centered so shifted slightly, and as it is a match for another mat I decided it should eb the same (well the first 10 rows were garter stitch so I left them and decreased on the first pattern row.

EDIT- npw I am going soon- may as well finsih my emails if they don't keep coming!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. It's Wednesday morning here. 

Pammie--hope it all works out for you--I have a positive thought set aside just for you (along with a lot of others here).

Yes, the dots are purl stitches on the chart--I was trying to add text to the scan in Photoshop and couldn't get my knitter's font to work for some reason (well, I was also trying to hurry and get it added in before the "edit" button vanished on my post). Heh.

Seeing the commentary about the "crumpet" for some reason made me remember something I've heard: a bad start can make success all the sweeter. Once you get that bread machine sorted out, it will be wonderful! I am rather like Darowil, not making bread too often, for I am sure I would eat the entire loaf myself (I do love bread). At this point, I've not done any baking at all for Christmas, though I have some shortbread on the to-do list and will make pies and/or a cheesecake for Christmas as well. We got the pork roast for the tamales yesterday, and I'm not sure what day I'll be making those, but I think I am practiced enough now they will turn out fine.

I made a bit more progress on the blue sock--have the leg nearly ready for the ribbing and bind off--these are on size 2 needles so they are taking a while to get the length I need. The pattern I'm using almost looks like a cable, and it's really interesting so far (I'll get a picture when I have a few more rows).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > When I was at school we were taught that 2 teaspoons=1 dessertspoon, 2 dessertspoons=1 tablespoon, so it must have been 20mls, & our teacher was a real professional. Just thought I'd add a little to the confusion.
> ...


Here in Canada I was brought up that a tablespoon was the equivalent of 3 teaspoons. A lot of our history is British -- I didn't realize that the United states was different. It has never seemed to have been a problem with my baking (which is possibly because I don't do a lot of baking:lol: 

I do remember that it made a difference in NZ as the measuring spoons were quite different than ours. It never mattered much 40 years ago but the world is smaller now - it is the same with yarn weight and needle sizes -- rather confusing.

---Good morning everyone -- slept in until 8 am -- which was a nice change from the 4:30 am I have been wakening at lately (is that good grammar?) hmm. Anyway, we have a real cold spell here - it is -11C with wind chill colder than that. It is the windchill that really makes a difference in this part of the world.

I was going to walk over to my swimming exercises here in the condo complex to the clubhouse but I think I will stay here for the day.
The nice thing about not having to do what we don't want to do!

I am enjoying hearing about your puzzle fun - my son gave me that link a couple of years ago and it is addicting. I think I have tried every size and shape. My problem is I really don't enjoy doing the very difficult ones-too much in a hurry - so I don't do the ones with the huge numbers very often. I did a lot of them when my husband was really ill with major heart surgery - it was a very stress reducing way to unwind after a day of worry and stress.

I had better go back and read all the posts now. For those who are not feeling well, I hope things improve for you. For those who are worried I hope your problems solve themselves and for those who are rushing getting ready for Christmas - have a nice cuppa - sit and listen to carols. That is what I did yesterday-

5- I hope you are not too sore from your fall -- and it is too bad you have to make your trip again. how is your weather down there? we are having a cold spell which is more noticeable after having had the chinooks for the past week.

Take care everyone --


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today will be cleaning again. Got all my plants watered, oh Yikes, I got back on here before watering the Christmas cactus. One of the small orchids is blooming and a larger one shows swollen stems just bursting with the promise of blooms to come. Got some narcissus to start blooming in the house and since it is sunny today I am moving it around trying to keep it in the sunny places. Seems like we rotate pretty fast as I keep having to move it. Tried to move the dining room table back since it is still angled from Thanksgiving but I need a man to help. DH will be available in just a few days so have to wait. Will see if I can get some organization in family room with all my WIP's. Funny how I feel pressure from them. It's like they are all wayward children pulling at me for attention, take me, I want, what about me. Love them, but I need to try and clear my mind and just take one step at a time, choose what is priority and let the others take their nap.....a long one.

I will check back in. I heard from 2CatsinNJ and they will be leaving for Fla. 12/31. I'm sure their Christmas will be tinged with sadness and happiness at the same time. They are the family that lost their home to the hurricane as they live on the coastline. She has visited and posted here at the KTP. Often we are unaware of how long it takes to recover from these tragedies emotionally and to get homes torn down, rebuilt, or totally relocate. Lurker made me aware of this with her photos from her recent trip to her daughter's and the devastation still evident and my niece in Haiti telling me that people are still living in tents from the earthquake there and enduring the hurricane from such. Not sure if 2CatsinNJ be checking in here again or not, but if anyone wants to give her some Christmas cheer, she might see a PM. ;-) 

I don't know if I can post a photo from the Christmas Pageant at our grandchildren's school or not? Since I am unsure I won't as the children made the most beautiful manger scene. It took my breath away. My grandchildren weren't in the scene, but just gorgeous. They did it as a surprise when all the singing was over. Everyone was asked to stay after the curtains closed and when they opened it, it was a gift to all of us and the two people who started the school, who are very old now. 

Wish I could get my mind organized but when there is so much to do I just don't know where to start. I'll have to start in one place and just look at that spot and not think about how much more I have to do. See you all later.
Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of.
> I know I'm a bit sappy this morning, I won't apologize, just words I feel I need to say to each of you, to let you know how very special each and everyone of you are to me. I don't comment on every post, my time on here is for the most part rushed the last few weeks. But know I read and either say awwww, or oh my, or say a silent prayer.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my dear friends..
> Marianne


Marianne, how beautifully said and how accurately you take my, and Im sure others here, feelings and put them into words! Please reread your post and consider it said from me to you and to all the other KTPrs here from me! (If you dont mind my stealing your words) Thank you to all of you for bright spots that you put into my day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot. Wanted to share that my one grandson who is 10 has just started taking Musical Theater lessons. He tried out for the Littlest Mermaid even though he is new and got a part. DIL told me last night at the concert that his name is 5th on the list and he has his own solo. He is so excited. He got the singing from me, not DH. Sadly I can't sing anymore because whatever affected my muscles affected my voice, but my soul can soar when he sings now. My very best friend is the one that made me aware that he gets the singing from me. She is always there to boost me up. Have to love a friend like that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am having an issue with gnats at home. They seem to be mainly in the kitchen around the center counter, I have wiped everything down, there is no food that is not in a sealed container, moved everything and wiped under it. I cannot get rid of them! There are a few in the dining room, where my house plants are, cannot find one particular plant that they seem to hang around or come from. I have looked on the internet for solutions, have left bowl/glass of sweet stuff out some die in it though there seems to be others to take their place. anybody have any ideas? I have to get rid of them before Christmas, they are not invited to dinner!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I am having an issue with gnats at home. They seem to be mainly in the kitchen around the center counter, I have wiped everything down, there is no food that is not in a sealed container, moved everything and wiped under it. I cannot get rid of them! There are a few in the dining room, where my house plants are, cannot find one particular plant that they seem to hang around or come from. I have looked on the internet for solutions, have left bowl/glass of sweet stuff out some die in it though there seems to be others to take their place. anybody have any ideas? I have to get rid of them before Christmas, they are not invited to dinner!


See if you can show them to someone at a garden center, and although I don't like to use sprays, this might be one time unless they have something that will work that is green. Not the color green. LOL

Oh yes, I had the tiniest one in front of the computer screen and I tried to smack it only to find it was a very small black floater. Had to laugh. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of.
> ...


I am new here and have belonged to other groups. None are like this one. Thanks to all for the welcome and I agree with everything that is posted here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I agree. Knitting, family and that includes our pets, life and all that happens. It is a family we choose. Friends are the true treasure of life. Marianne, beautifully said and I am thankful for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I forgot. Wanted to share that my one grandson who is 10 has just started taking Musical Theater lessons. He tried out for the Littlest Mermaid even though he is new and got a part. DIL told me last night at the concert that his name is 5th on the list and he has his own solo. He is so excited. He got the singing from me, not DH. Sadly I can't sing anymore because whatever affected my muscles affected my voice, but my soul can soar when he sings now. My very best friend is the one that made me aware that he gets the singing from me. She is always there to boost me up. Have to love a friend like that.


Congratulations to the grandson, it is always nice when the first time out you get a part. :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes friends like that are the best.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I will check back in. I heard from 2CatsinNJ and they will be leaving for Fla. 12/31.
> 
> I don't know if I can post a photo from the Christmas Pageant at our grandchildren's school or not? Since I am unsure I won't as the children made the most beautiful manger scene.


I hope 2Cats continues to mend--it can be so hard to lose so much of one's life all at once.

Your comments about the pageant reminded me of the year my two oldest girls (3 and 4 then, I think) were sheep in the pageant--they made the littlest children all sheep so they could participate and all they had to do was stand in the scene. Of course, we had sheep running all over the place, and it was wonderful!

My oldest also had a solo in her school's Christmas play when she was in 5th grade--she didn't tell me! And when she walked up and started singing, it was so beautiful, I just burst into tears. And I *know* she didn't get that talent from me. Ha ha.

Marianne, you also touch my heart with your words. Change is inevitable, of course, but so is love, I think.  I am so very glad you and everyone are part of this group.



Pup lover said:


> I am having an issue with gnats at home.


Try putting an open jar with some Dawn (or other dish) soap diluted in water and a bit of fruit juice or a piece of apple; they should be attracted to it and get in and drown. I use that when they get on my plants (a recent event here, too--for some reason, they were swarming my aloe vera). Even if they aren't fruit flies, they should still be attracted to the fruit. It took care of mine, anyhow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Try putting an open jar with some Dawn (or other dish) soap diluted in water and a bit of fruit juice or a piece of apple; they should be attracted to it and get in and drown. I use that when they get on my plants (a recent event here, too--for some reason, they were swarming my aloe vera). Even if they aren't fruit flies, they should still be attracted to the fruit. It took care of mine, anyhow.[/quote]

Thanks will try this tonight!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hear, hear!! well said marianne. i feel just like that. i do think we are the odd group to come together and you know opposites do attract. but its nice to jump on here and catch up when ever i can with friends and i do feel that way about everyone here, even when we take some time off, its still nice to come back and catch up.
i have seen some great looking stuff on here knitted and thanks for sharing.
marge i can't wait to tell our teacher at tai chi that you do the same style and by the same teacher. we did read the best artical about him in the arthritis magazine. 
puplover i like your puzzles, some really good pictures, i would choose those for me and my MIL we swap our puzzles.
trixie laying on the heat vent makes me think of maddi, she goes outside to take care of bussiness and comes in holding up her paws, ewwww their cold 
a while ago, when my MIL's mom passed, she had a bit of money and 5 living children to divide it with, the oldest bro, was the exec. of her estate, well, the youngest bro was always borrowing from the mom and never paying it back, well she kept everything recorded an so big bro, took out from his share what was owed back, (needless to say, he was not a happy camper) i thought it was only fair to the others, the same said younger bro, when one of the older bro passed away, we all went to the sm town to be with my mil and her twin who stayed with him his last days at home, and here comes the baby bro, with his van ready to start dividing and loading what he was gonna take, i was so shocked at his behavior, i hadn't been around him much. mark the oldest put him straight and sent him and his van back home as soon as he got in from the funeral home from making arrangements, i just couldn't get over how selfish he sounded and didn't even seem to get it. it takes all kinds i guess.
thank you for the update and reminder of 2catsinNJ situation, i completely forgot what she was going through. i send prayers up for her and her family. we get so involved in our own lives and forget the tragedy and suffering all over. 
today, i am playing june cleaver, i have a load of clothes going now. i did get up when bj was getting around for work and get my coffee andtake a book back to bed to read. nice..
i plan to use my cookie gun to make some short bread cookies to put in with candy tins for church and bjs work people. i have never used it before, but it has the disks to put in and change the shapes of the cookies coming out. so hope this turns out good. ya know i am not betty crocker.
i worked last night on getting the last slouch hat started, i redid the ribbing 2 times before it looked to suit me. thats what i mean about once i get done with them i get out of the rythem of doing that ribbing. but its looking good now. i still need to finish another dish cloth for one of the girls. so ok, gonna start with the cookies now. have a blessed day.
marianne, i am gonna get the stuff for the can for emergency heat, to put in my nephews stockings, yes they are that big. i think he will think that is the coolest idea. thanks marianne. you never know when something like that will come in handy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to use my cookie gun to make some short bread cookies to put in with candy tins for church and bjs work people. i have never used it before, but it has the disks to put in and change the shapes of the cookies coming out. so hope this turns out good. ya know i am not betty crocker.


If you have a good recipe, they should come out great. I used to have a cookie gun and loved it--used it every year to make shortbread and lemon cookies and some other ones, too. It broke and I never got another one (don't do cookies much any more with Bub's diabetes and family so far away). Oldest DD has learned to make divinity this year, and I'm proud of her! She says she's going to send me some--yum! Can't wait! I don't have a mixer powerful enough to make it any more either, so that will be a real treat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning Kate, I see you are online somewhere! I wonder how your Luke is progressing- what has he achieved by now- does he smile? and how about grasping things? I forget the stages of the milestones having been so far from my own DGC- the little boy is one for a nana's heart- when I ring he demands to say hello now! Still have to think of something clever for his Christmas present, DGD is taken care of with gloves, and some more erasers!


No, not smiling yet - except when it's wind! I think it's around 6 weeks they start smiling properly, so 3 weeks to go. Lovely to have your wee one wanting to speak to you, have you ever skyped? I have no clue how it works, but my friend skypes her little GS in Switzerland.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


I love it! It looks like it will be beautifully warm for winter! Is it for yourself or a gift?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.
> ...


Yes it is for me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


That is gorgeous, a job well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


It is beautiful, silverowl. Great job!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


Breathtaking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't on last night Sam as I was helping my neighbour pack for her move to a new house, but if my calculations are right we're 4 hours ahead of you (or could it be 6?) so I'd've eaten my tea long ago! I'm going to be really sorry to lose this neighbour as she has become a good friend too, and has lived across the road for 26 years. However she and her husband are divorcing and he moved into the house next door to her, literally through the wall from her! He doesn't seem to think that there's anything strange about this, so she has been forced to move as he wouldn't. At one point she gave him back his chiming clock as it was driving her nuts with its noise....and she can still hear it through the wall!! She's only moving a few miles away, but I'll still miss her.
> ...


The only good thing is that she has bought a house right on the shore, so the view she has is fantastic. I'll try to get a photo once she's settled in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I thought we were through decorating the house for the holidays, but realized that part of the nutcracker collection is still in the storage room :thumbdown: Plus now Mom wants me to clear off her dresser and tops of her bookcases and decorate her room more than she normally allows me to do. She has her own small tree, this year it's a Norfolk pine, her Poinsettias, her card display, so I will find her Santa collection and some other special memories for her to enjoy.
> I've not sincerely gotten into the holiday spirit, too many memories flooding back this year. I miss friends that have moved on to other places, our lives gotten so busy that we rarely keep in touch. I miss my family that have passed on, most of all my Dad. I know many others are thinking about their loved ones at this time of the year. Sorry to be so melancholy today, just the pain and the memories combined I guess.
> I love all the pictures, the beautiful works that have been posted. I am in awe of the beautiful quilts Designer has made. So many wonderful recipes and all the conversions that have been posted have helped so very much.
> I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of.
> ...


You made me cry!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend. 

Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> 
> Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


Hope all goes well on Friday, will be thinking about you.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.

Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> 
> Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


Brag away! I'm excited to see the pictures! And of course, prayers that all goes quickly & well on Friday.

I took several pictures of the sock pattern but the yarn is too dark to see well.  The good news is that I want to use that same pattern (and the one from the purple socks) to make some fingerless mitts, too, and if I use a lighter yarn, I should be able to get a better picture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


No news as of yet, but I have called her again this morning and am also going to call the organization's number to see if they can tell me anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot. Wanted to share that my one grandson who is 10 has just started taking Musical Theater lessons. He tried out for the Littlest Mermaid even though he is new and got a part. DIL told me last night at the concert that his name is 5th on the list and he has his own solo. He is so excited. He got the singing from me, not DH. Sadly I can't sing anymore because whatever affected my muscles affected my voice, but my soul can soar when he sings now. My very best friend is the one that made me aware that he gets the singing from me. She is always there to boost me up. Have to love a friend like that.
> ...


Thank you. I just had to share my joy with my friends. :thumbup: Nice to have good things happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Kate, I see you are online somewhere! I wonder how your Luke is progressing- what has he achieved by now- does he smile? and how about grasping things? I forget the stages of the milestones having been so far from my own DGC- the little boy is one for a nana's heart- when I ring he demands to say hello now! Still have to think of something clever for his Christmas present, DGD is taken care of with gloves, and some more erasers!
> ...


Personally, I believe if they have the muscles to frown, they have the muscles to smile. Enjoy the smiles from the very beginning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are for you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.


Oh my goodness, Ask4j!!!! If this wasn't all happening for you at Christmas, I'd be there to help you move - no, really! However will you manage closing, moving AND having people over? I know...have everyone come to your old address and pick up something to take to the new place - ha! I am certainly happy for you but the timing...oh my!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


I agree- they are lovely cables- your tension is beautifully even!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Taking a break as DDS office called so now I'm having a cuppa'. 

Lurker, your scarf is sure coming along. You must be a very fast knitter with a pattern that difficult. Of course understanding your pattern and not having to watch it for every stitch helps. Just beautiful. 

Sorlenna, such a nice surprise for you with your oldest surprising you. I used to have solos but usually nobody from the family to hear them as mom was pregnant with one after the other from the time I was 13 1/2 (she had 6 more children) so with being sick and wee ones at home I sang to the audience with nobody who really knew me there. I used to have solos at church too but it was so hard with mom yelling at me on the way there. Seemed like every time I had a solo she did that to me. Somebody told me she was jealous of me, but I don't think she was aware of it. Sure was hard to remember the words when I just wanted to cry. I'm sure it was a wonderful experience for you and your daughter and I hope it will be for my grandson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Taking a break as DDS office called so now I'm having a cuppa'.
> 
> Lurker, your scarf is sure coming along. You must be a very fast knitter with a pattern that difficult. Of course understanding your pattern and not having to watch it for every stitch helps. Just beautiful.
> 
> Sorlenna, such a nice surprise for you with your oldest surprising you. I used to have solos but usually nobody from the family to hear them as mom was pregnant with one after the other from the time I was 13 1/2 (she had 6 more children) so with being sick and wee ones at home I sang to the audience with nobody who really knew me there. I used to have solos at church too but it was so hard with mom yelling at me on the way there. Seemed like every time I had a solo she did that to me. Somebody told me she was jealous of me, but I don't think she was aware of it. Sure was hard to remember the words when I just wanted to cry. I'm sure it was a wonderful experience for you and your daughter and I hope it will be for my grandson.


I don't know about fast- have not done any housework since I started this, apart from some clothes washing!


----------



## tuscanymoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello to all. I am a lurker on a once a day basis. Taking care of a friend who had surgery and so I enjoy the "tea party" when he is resting. Nothing like have contact with the outside world.

Have been knitting pull on hats for a men's shelter and with sitting up some nights, it's been a pleasure to see these glide off the needles.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


How did I miss this? Beautiful cables and I love them too. Trying to picture it deeper and it seems it would be so lovely.

Enjoy seeing the photo of the hawk. Love seeing them soar and hearing their cry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello to all. I am a lurker on a once a day basis. Taking care of a friend who had surgery and so I enjoy the "tea party" when he is resting. Nothing like have contact with the outside world.
> 
> Have been knitting pull on hats for a men's shelter and with sitting up some nights, it's been a pleasure to see these glide off the needles.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


Merry Christmas, Tuscanymoon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, as usual you are accomplishing so much. Wonderful to get so much done. I am trying to multi-task with load in washer, dryer, folding what is done, phone calls, appointments, cleaning. Wish I had your energy. :thumbup: 

Sorlenna, sorry this is dragging out so long with the doggie. Reminds me of Ask4j's short sale, that really was a loooong sale. Hope you can find something out.

Gwenie, prayers for all to go well with your surgery and congratulations on teaching yourself to do dpns. I just did that almost a year ago now. Wonderful to master dpns and use.

Solverowl, that shawl is so beautiful and such a lovely combination of colors. You will look so gorgeous in that.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dear Marianne, we are all right there with you. We've all lost friends/family who have moved on, in one form or another. We are all entwining our arms to give you a great big KTP hug. Please know how much we care for/about you and please share with us anytime you want!!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


Gorgeous! Love the colors and the design, beautiful work


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> 
> Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


Yay!! So glad you learned something new. Prayers that everything will go smoothly for you on Friday!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.
> 
> Beautiful cables and color! Love that design, have gone and saved it for future use.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!
> 
> It is making a huge difference having my overhead 'daylight' lamp- I can see to do the 'p2tog tbl', even when tired! But I do need to have my reading glasses on too!
> 
> You can just see the half way marker- the pink paper clip, down by the ball of yarn!


that is progressing along nicely!

I am now semi-caught up. I get to give the baby socks over to new grandmommy (if she's there tonight).

I'm almost done with the baby sweater. I need to start plotting the next knitting project...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol thats why i put it away and went back to buying bread, we were getting through a loaf a day and it was a 2lb loaf i was baking lol


darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker u inspired me to unearth my bread-maker only trouble was I couldn't remember how to use it and the bread came out more like a huge crumpet, think it was beccause i added the liquid last
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I thought we were through decorating the house for the holidays, but realized that part of the nutcracker collection is still in the storage room :thumbdown: Plus now Mom wants me to clear off her dresser and tops of her bookcases and decorate her room more than she normally allows me to do. She has her own small tree, this year it's a Norfolk pine, her Poinsettias, her card display, so I will find her Santa collection and some other special memories for her to enjoy.
> I've not sincerely gotten into the holiday spirit, too many memories flooding back this year. I miss friends that have moved on to other places, our lives gotten so busy that we rarely keep in touch. I miss my family that have passed on, most of all my Dad. I know many others are thinking about their loved ones at this time of the year. Sorry to be so melancholy today, just the pain and the memories combined I guess.
> I love all the pictures, the beautiful works that have been posted. I am in awe of the beautiful quilts Designer has made. So many wonderful recipes and all the conversions that have been posted have helped so very much.
> I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a man doesn't it - a very spoiled man.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > almost three - very much time i should have been in bed - see everyone tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if all else fails - read the directions.

sam



melyn said:


> Lurker u inspired me to unearth my bread-maker only trouble was I couldn't remember how to use it and the bread came out more like a huge crumpet, think it was beccause i added the liquid last so it left some dry mix round edges so I added some nore water and that was after my fuse blew in kitchen and I had to start the machine again, but the birds enjoyed it lol. I did what I should have done in first place and found the instruction book and am going to have another go later today lol
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just lovely myfanwy - i love the color of blue you chose -it will elegant when worn.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!
> 
> It is making a huge difference having my overhead 'daylight' lamp- I can see to do the 'p2tog tbl', even when tired! But I do need to have my reading glasses on too!
> 
> You can just see the half way marker- the pink paper clip, down by the ball of yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hadn't thought about that joy - you are right -- although if you do the "crazy" pieces that is not always true.

sam

it might look like it fits but sometimes does not.



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bulldog - no - the pieces do not turn around. sometimes i wish they did.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i did it i worked it from the center out - it just seemd easier that way.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i just finished a jigsaw of a small bird using the 184 "crazy" pieces - finished it but it took a while - i mean - what else do i do with my time? lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but that is what makes it fun. sometimes i just take a break and come back to it. it eventually gets done.

have you tried the l lizards yet?

sam



darowil said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just got this in an email and thought you might enjoy it. I know it made my day before I start to clean up. Now I can't get the song out of my head....nothing like the songs of ones youth.

http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might look here.

sam

http://www.ravishankar.org/



Lurker 2 said:


> the BBC says Ravi Shankar has died at 92


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i was just getting up. lol

sam

just in time for fresh bread.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, it is 4 am here, and according to my calculation, it is 10 am, Wednesday for you! Second loaf of bread under way! [Thursday for us]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have put into work - beautifully done - what all of us feel about this site - it is a truly unique place.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I thought we were through decorating the house for the holidays, but realized that part of the nutcracker collection is still in the storage room :thumbdown: Plus now Mom wants me to clear off her dresser and tops of her bookcases and decorate her room more than she normally allows me to do. She has her own small tree, this year it's a Norfolk pine, her Poinsettias, her card display, so I will find her Santa collection and some other special memories for her to enjoy.
> I've not sincerely gotten into the holiday spirit, too many memories flooding back this year. I miss friends that have moved on to other places, our lives gotten so busy that we rarely keep in touch. I miss my family that have passed on, most of all my Dad. I know many others are thinking about their loved ones at this time of the year. Sorry to be so melancholy today, just the pain and the memories combined I guess.
> I love all the pictures, the beautiful works that have been posted. I am in awe of the beautiful quilts Designer has made. So many wonderful recipes and all the conversions that have been posted have helped so very much.
> I guess I just want to say how much the friendships in this group mean to me. There are so many sites that one can go to on the internet to find someone to talk with or to share ideas with. But this group is very special, we talk about our projects, bounce ideas off each other, get help with problems in our craft. We share recipes, patterns and beautiful pictures of our trips, our home areas and our families. We brag about our children, we cry about them also, we giggle at the cute pictures of the babies, wishing we could hold and rock them. We share our joys and our sorrows, there is always someone here to show support or to offer suggestions to help. But most of all we share our love and concern for our friends. We are not afraid to show that though we may never meet in person, we feel like a family, we are not afraid to say that we love someone, send hugs and prayers that are very sincere in meaning. To me this is a rarity, our individuality make us seem as one, though we may have minor disagreements, we manage to respect each others opinions and move on toward a tighter bond. I miss those that have left us, the ones that lives have gotten so busy they rarely have time to post. I just hope that they can at least read and know they are thought of.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling all dieters and diabetics plus anyone who loves chocolate. sam
> 
> Sugar-Free Citrus and Spice Truffles
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1HcwQm1mGDhh1JRWaPXtHMM5mGwFJLhgHbdvRNXovi6M


Thank you Sam, It's hard to find things to make for the Holidays with being Dh and I are diabetic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party tuscanymoon - we are so glad you stopped by and hope to see you again on your once a day fix. we always have fresh tea and plenty of room at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sending healing energy to your patient.

what a great way to celebrate the season by helping those less fortunate than ourselves. i a sure your knit hats will be appreciated.

sam



tuscanymoon said:


> Hello to all. I am a lurker on a once a day basis. Taking care of a friend who had surgery and so I enjoy the "tea party" when he is resting. Nothing like have contact with the outside world.
> 
> Have been knitting pull on hats for a men's shelter and with sitting up some nights, it's been a pleasure to see these glide off the needles.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i must have missed - or forgotten - your upcoming surgery - sending you healing energy right now so you can stock up on it before hand. hope all goes well.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl silverowl - beautiful work - should look very nice when you wear it.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - do you have the pattern number?

sam



Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is just lovely myfanwy - i love the color of blue you chose -it will elegant when worn.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The woman it is for, is very tall- six foot, which is one reason why I need a good long length! I am assured she loves pastels- I know at least her mother will appreciate the work that is going into it! How is the cold, Sam?! Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Progress report on the WIP, 82cm/32 inches, photo not quite up to date- I took it yesterday!
> ...


There is a lot to be said for the anticipation of the next project! At this point I have no idea what I will go on to do- Although I have masses of lace weight, some more fluffy than this!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Help, I've been looking for the recipe for the Shaker Lemon Pie that was posted here. I've looked and looked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you might look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thanks for that Sam- going to a concert of his was a highlight of my early years as a student in Dunedin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I just got this in an email and thought you might enjoy it. I know it made my day before I start to clean up. Now I can't get the song out of my head....nothing like the songs of ones youth.
> 
> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm


Thanks for posting, the memories it brings back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my cold is better - somewhat - has settled in my head - stuffy nose - etc. at least it stayed out of my chest.

i should report here that we only have three puppies left - two gold/tan and one black and grey. all males. someone is to come today to look at them - has not shown yet. 

have we heard from five and jynx today yet? maybe they had something going.

yesterday and today have been beautiful - sunny and bright -cold but the sunshine kind of makes up for it. the puppies are loving it - laying out in the sun - running around.

have not been at the needles all day - need to get busy.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i was just getting up. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


And already evening must be drawing in for you, by now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is 4:45 pm myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and i was just getting up. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my cold is better - somewhat - has settled in my head - stuffy nose - etc. at least it stayed out of my chest.
> 
> i should report here that we only have three puppies left - two gold/tan and one black and grey. all males. someone is to come today to look at them - has not shown yet.
> 
> ...


So glad on both counts- that the cold has stayed in your head- not gravitating to the chest, and that the litter is getting down to a manageable size- although they must be large fellows by now- how many weeks old? or should I say months by now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


Like the blocks of different lace in it, it makes it different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is 4:45 pm myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


10-49 am here, Thursday- we have been out and got Fale set up with his new bank card, ready for his trip on Monday! And he has eaten 3/4 of a hand of bananas we bought- my goodness he can put it away! this along with 1 1/2 flounders- mind you I ate my portion of those!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just working my way through the TP and love the socks especially the purple.is there a pattern or what is the stitch name so that I can add it to my current socks...thanks.....can all see how far behind I am, this working gets in the way of all the good things


I just wandered in and found it!

A multiple of 10 (work in round)

Round 1: *K3, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 2: *P3, k5, p2. Repeat from * around.
Round 3: *K2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k1. Repeat from * around.
Round 4: *P2, k7, p1. Repeat from * around.
Round 5: *K1, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk. Repeat from * around.
Round 6: *P1, k9. Repeat from * around.
Round 7: *Sk2p, yo, k7, yo. Repeat from * around.
Round 8: Knit.
Round 9: *K1, yo, k2tog, k5, ssk, yo. Repeat from * around.
Round 10: *K3, p5, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 11: *K2, yo, ssk, k3, k2tog, yo, k1. Repeat from * around.
Round 12: *K4, p3, k3. Repeat from * around.
Round 13: *K3, yo, ssk, k2, k2tog, yo, k2. Repeat from * around.
Round 14: *K5, p1, k4. Repeat from * around.
Round 15: *K4, yo, sk2p, yo, k3. Repeat from * around.
Round 16: Knit.

I worked the 16 rounds twice and then did the ribbing at the top. Also, I know the knit groups look a bit weird (k2 and then start the next repeat with k3), but I typed it from my chart. I'll scan the chart I drew as well, for any who would prefer that.[/quote]

Forgive me. I am totally dense today. Is there a place where you see how many to cast on and what kind of yarn and needles to use?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sounds like a man doesn't it - a very spoiled man.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Not all men Sam. I hope you prove to the contrary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but that is what makes it fun. sometimes i just take a break and come back to it. it eventually gets done.
> 
> have you tried the l lizards yet?
> 
> ...


Not for a long time- and won't be for a while, too much on so if I do any puzzles (over and above the puzzle of the day) they will be easier ones.

Time to go and begin my day. Need to deliver a jumper I knitted before I go and catch with some KPers in person. On a day which is tipped to top the old century (and is already/still in the mid 80s, didn't feel like it dropped much last night at all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 10-49 am here, Thursday- we have been out and got Fale set up with his new bank card, ready for his trip on Monday! And he has eaten 3/4 of a hand of bananas we bought- my goodness he can put it away! this along with 1 1/2 flounders- mind you I ate my portion of those!


I love your new avatar!



Marilyn K. said:


> Forgive me. I am totally dense today. Is there a place where you see how many to cast on and what kind of yarn and needles to use?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


It is a multiple of 10, laid out for working in the round. I used it on a sock that had 60 stitches around the leg (worked the foot/heel portion in stockinette from a book).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, you look so elegant, as always, & lovely in your pretty hat. Is that a painting to your left?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 10-49 am here, Thursday- we have been out and got Fale set up with his new bank card, ready for his trip on Monday! And he has eaten 3/4 of a hand of bananas we bought- my goodness he can put it away! this along with 1 1/2 flounders- mind you I ate my portion of those!
> ...


I thought I would bring it more up to date- this one was taken in 2008.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4U

Here is the pie, but I wish I had the name of the person who posted it:

Shaker Lemon Pie
9" double pie crust
2 large lemons, washed clean
2 cups sugar
4 eggs, well beaten
Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.
Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.
Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.
Sounds great to me.
I will have to try this for Thanksgiving, it sounds delish.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did you do the chicken?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Google animated dancing chicken or chicken dance right clic the dancing chicken and "save as" on your hard drive somewhere that you can find it like an animated clip art file. I love this one it described how I feel "doin' the funcky chicken".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, you look so elegant, as always, & lovely in your pretty hat. Is that a painting to your left?


Thank you Angora! I have since then lost nearly 56 lbs- thank goodness- could do with losing the same again- it gets harder as you get older!

The painted bit is me trying to adjust for non- photogenic surroundings- my cousin tends not to compose her shots!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, you look so elegant, as always, & lovely in your pretty hat. Is that a painting to your left?
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is fabulous. Wish I could do that. I feel like I am going up again.....Yikes. I'm only 5' so there's a problem here. I imagine you got some walking in to do it with not owning a car? How did you do it?

Your cousin took a lovely photograph!! Compliments to her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will be three months old the 18.

they average around 24 pounds - they are good size. still very much puppies - love to play - love to be petted.

at least the puppy chow consumption has slowed - i had been buying a 39 pound bag twice a week to keep all nine fed. that begins to add up.

sam

love the new avatar myfanwy - very phonogentic (?)



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my cold is better - somewhat - has settled in my head - stuffy nose - etc. at least it stayed out of my chest.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling all dieters and diabetics plus anyone who loves chocolate. sam
> 
> Sugar-Free Citrus and Spice Truffles
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1HcwQm1mGDhh1JRWaPXtHMM5mGwFJLhgHbdvRNXovi6M


Thanks Sam this looks like a good one to start the New Year with.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?

Today is the twelfth day of the twelfth month of the twelfth year!! Is that a good sign or what?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The doctors changed my meds, and it sort of fell off! I am having to work a lot harder now! I will tell Karen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i say i was going to knit a dishrag with ths pattern - i think not - just realized it is written for knitting in the round. duh

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > just working my way through the TP and love the socks especially the purple.is there a pattern or what is the stitch name so that I can add it to my current socks...thanks.....can all see how far behind I am, this working gets in the way of all the good things
> ...


Forgive me. I am totally dense today. Is there a place where you see how many to cast on and what kind of yarn and needles to use?
Thank you!
marilyn[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they will be three months old the 18.
> 
> they average around 24 pounds - they are good size. still very much puppies - love to play - love to be petted.
> 
> ...


That is a huge advantage of having homed so many!- Are you still going to keep one?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?
> 
> Today is the twelfth day of the twelfth month of the twelfth year!! Is that a good sign or what?


Someone else did ask about 5, but didn't she have to go to court again today? Or am I not remembering correctly?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?
> ...


The man did a 'no show' and she does have to go back, don't recall what day though!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is definite! My realtor has the signed letter from the bank and we will be closing either the 20th or 21st depending on the seller--things are lining up--the closer is bending over backwards to make this happen. So I have many people to be thankful to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you might look here.
> ...


DH and I saw him in Toronto. I'm so glad we had that opportunity. A very special concert and worth the trip to see. He will be missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a picture - on the front page of our newspaper of a boy who weighed just two pounds when born prematurel - he is twelve today on 12-12-12. how lucky can you get.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?
> 
> Today is the twelfth day of the twelfth month of the twelfth year!! Is that a good sign or what?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I noticed too that is was easier to position the pieces when I didn't have to worry about the direction they were supposed to go. I think the one I did was considered an easy one but it was fun! It got me into puzzles again and I don't even have to worry about losing the pieces or taking up table space! How do you get to the harder ones? I've been hearing about the one with lizzard shaped pieces?


jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bulldog - no - the pieces do not turn around. sometimes i wish they did.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn, know what you mean about the bread. I used to make mine by hand over 30 yrs. ago and even though I was skinny then, I thought I was fat and had to quit making it. Alone during the day with homemade bread and butter. So dangerous.

Tuscanymoon, what a lovely username. So nice to have you join us. How nice of you to be helping someone in their time of need and knitting hats for those less fortunate.:thumbup: You are a welcome lurker and we have our own Lurker2.:wink:

Ask4j, So happy for you. I actually think I remember when you first started talking about this. If it wasn't you it was someone else. Did you post a photo of the area?
Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i may have to - i hope it is only one - it good well be three. i will really need to build up the energy for that.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


That is really great news- so glad for you!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I love all this talk about tablespoons and teaspoons. Here's a bit of trivia. As an estate appraiser I have found that often the spoons are missing from a nice antique sterling flatware set. The reason is that they contain the most silver and when tough times appear these are often sold off at intrinsic value for an immediate source of cash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - if you look on the left of the page - under the picture of the puzzle you will notice where it says to change pieces or something like that. put your cursor there and a chart should pop up with the different choices.

sam



nittergma said:


> I noticed too that is was easier to position the pieces when I didn't have to worry about the direction they were supposed to go. I think the one I did was considered an easy one but it was fun! It got me into puzzles again and I don't even have to worry about losing the pieces or taking up table space! How do you get to the harder ones? I've been hearing about the one with lizzard shaped pieces?
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


He goes back such a long way- to WWll! and was such a ground breaker!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know of him but what all did he do?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I came to Auckland with two lovely sets of silver teaspoons- but they both got 'appropriated'. Comes of living in a lower socio-economic area. Somebody once stole my bunny and my guinea pig, along with the cage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know of him but what all did he do?
> 
> sam
> 
> He is a player of the traditional 'sitar' and is credited largely single handedly with bringing Indian music to Western ears.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> *I am having an issue with gnats at home. They seem to be mainly in the kitchen around the center counter, I have wiped everything down, there is no food that is not in a sealed container, moved everything and wiped under it. I cannot get rid of them! * There are a few in the dining room, where my house plants are, cannot find one particular plant that they seem to hang around or come from. I have looked on the internet for solutions, have left bowl/glass of sweet stuff out some die in it though there seems to be others to take their place. anybody have any ideas? I have to get rid of them before Christmas, they are not invited to dinner!


I had this experience about a year ago. I would take a towel and swat as many as I could when I came home. I cleaned out everything, twice, still they were there. Then one day I needed more pans than usually and found a bag that still had the remains of a few potatoes that I had forgotten. I don't usually keep them in the refrigerator. And that was it. No more small flies. This can happen with flour as well except the bugs look like miniature moths, so keeping your baking flour in tight containers or in the refrigerator and throwing it out when it gets to be more than a year old is best because there are little eggs that hatch even in air-tight containers, usually during warm months. I know it's a bit eerie thinking about bug eggs in flour--but we do share the earth with many creatures.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Just have to share my good news.....The short sell offer I made on a townhouse, nearly 7 months ago, has finally been accepted by the bank, in writing!!! Now I will be scrambling, getting inspection done, filling out paper work with possible closing the 24th---am I having people over for Christmas, no.
> ...


Thank you so much for your offer to help but I had planned on staying in my apartment for two more months and have some work done before I move in, like wood floors, something I've always wanted. We need to get together soon--I will be so much happier to entertain once I move.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> my cold is better - somewhat - has settled in my head - stuffy nose - etc. at least it stayed out of my chest.
> 
> Sam what if you said you would hold for Christmas? That might help. People might want to get a puppy for their child but not right now but want to surprise them on Christmas eve or day,Just a thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Help, I've been looking for the recipe for the Shaker Lemon Pie that was posted here. I've looked and looked. Thanks for the help.


Here it is, I saved it under KP, Sam's recipes, on my hard drive:

Shaker Lemon Pie

9" double pie crust
2 large lemons, washed clean
2 cups sugar
4 eggs, well beaten

Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.

Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.

Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.

oops someone beat me to it....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am very happy for you, Ask. I'm glad that it is moving smoothly now. You will be moving soon!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my tree with 400 plus ornaments. It takes me two days to trim. This is a far cry from our first tree which was sprayed with artificial snow, had two strings of lights and a few velvet bows. The next year, I bought a packet of twelve angels and 2 dozen balls at the dime store. I still have two of the angels. Trimming the tree is walk down memory lane. I have the ornaments made by the children, several that a church group made for a fall bazaar, crocheted snowflakes, and many JOY ornaments because of my name. My DIL is a travel agent so I have ornaments from many places that she has visited I have 70 plus sheep which I have been collecting for a number of years. My darling departed daughter bought me a sheep every year so they and the other ornaments from her are especially precious.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I use to get gnats from my plants ( House ). I found out if I don't water too much and stir up the soil, no more problems.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> [quote=Strawberry4
> 
> Thank You so much for the recipe. I really appreciate it. Have a great one.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am fixing to go to church, but wanted to welcome Tuscanymoon, & what some great pcs knitted and shown on here.
Lurker, great to see you. sharp looking lady. 
i did do some shortbread cookies with my cookie gun. sorta took me a while to get the hang of it, needless the say the first ones will be kept here for bj to snack on, but i did get enough for his goody tin for work tomorrow and some to add to the one to take to church sun. nite. i may do some more before christmas, i was just getting the hang of it when i ran out of dough. 
gotta go, bj has a church board meeting tonight, so i gotta bundle up good since i am walking back home, 2 blocks. i have enjoyed being home again today doing whatever and knitted some also. later


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Forgive me. I am totally dense today. Is there a place where you see how many to cast on and what kind of yarn and needles to use?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


It is a multiple of 10, laid out for working in the round. I used it on a sock that had 60 stitches around the leg (worked the foot/heel portion in stockinette from a book).[/quote]

I thought I would bring it more up to date- this one was taken in 2008.[/quote]

Thank you! m


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is my tree with 400 plus ornaments. It takes me two days to trim. This is a far cry from our first tree which was sprayed with artificial snow, had two strings of lights and a few velvet bows. The next year, I bought a packet of twelve angels and 2 dozen balls at the dime store. I still have two of the angels. Trimming the tree is walk down memory lane. I have the ornaments made by the children, several that a church group made for a fall bazaar, crocheted snowflakes, and many JOY ornaments because of my name. My DIL is a travel agent so I have ornaments from many places that she has visited I have 70 plus sheep which I have been collecting for a number of years. My darling departed daughter bought me a sheep every year so they and the other ornaments from her are especially precious.


Have I missed something somewhere Purl2, I don't recall that you also have lost a daughter. So sorry to hear this- makes Christmas very poignant.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U
> 
> Here is the pie, but I wish I had the name of the person who posted it:
> 
> ...


I am having a hard time visualizing this. Is this sort of a Lemon custard pie?
Thanks,
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i am fixing to go to church, but wanted to welcome Tuscanymoon, & what some great pcs knitted and shown on here.
> Lurker, great to see you. sharp looking lady.
> i did do some shortbread cookies with my cookie gun. sorta took me a while to get the hang of it, needless the say the first ones will be kept here for bj to snack on, but i did get enough for his goody tin for work tomorrow and some to add to the one to take to church sun. nite. i may do some more before christmas, i was just getting the hang of it when i ran out of dough.
> gotta go, bj has a church board meeting tonight, so i gotta bundle up good since i am walking back home, 2 blocks. i have enjoyed being home again today doing whatever and knitted some also. later


Thank you, Southern Gal- I think I have come full circle- I am pretty sure it was my original avatar!
What sort of winter temperatures do you get in Arkansas?
Glad you will have greater success with your next batch of cookie dough- I have a gun, but don't use it because I would end up eating all the cookies- Not much won't power around here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4U
> ...


NanaCaren posted a photo of her one- I'll look and see if I can find it!

KTP 23rd November, page 84- should give you an idea of what it can look like!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4U
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.

Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


Oh Tessa, I am so sorry to hear of your fall- just what you did not need- prayers for a speedy recovery!
Do have a lovely time with the Ggd!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


So sorry to hear about your fall Tessa and hope you didn't tear or sprain anything in that knee. Not a good time for recovery when you have your Ghd for a whole week. :roll: With wee ones you have to be at the top of your game. Hoping DD will be with you the whole time so you can have a few minutes to heal. Take care and healing wishes sent your way. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


OH NO, sending healing energy to you. This isn't good at all. 
I do wish I was closer I would come and help you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is my tree with 400 plus ornaments. It takes me two days to trim. This is a far cry from our first tree which was sprayed with artificial snow, had two strings of lights and a few velvet bows. The next year, I bought a packet of twelve angels and 2 dozen balls at the dime store. I still have two of the angels. Trimming the tree is walk down memory lane. I have the ornaments made by the children, several that a church group made for a fall bazaar, crocheted snowflakes, and many JOY ornaments because of my name. My DIL is a travel agent so I have ornaments from many places that she has visited I have 70 plus sheep which I have been collecting for a number of years. My darling departed daughter bought me a sheep every year so they and the other ornaments from her are especially precious.


Love your tree it is lovely, what special memories.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


WOW, this is beautiful!!! Nice work Silver Owl!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> 
> Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


Oh Gwennie, I'm so proud of you for the dpns!! I've wanted to try the fingerless gloves, but I'm so far behind in everything right now, :lol: That's on next years to do list for sure. (right after I finish that DARN sock..  ) And will be sending you healing strength and prayers for the staff that is caring for you on Friday. Wish I could be there for you, but will keep you in thoughts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture. I love doing cables. They are F-U-N. I've actually knitted this pattern about six times and six different yarns and they all turned out really nice.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today, staying warm and knitting away. Sorlenna, did you get Charlie???? I'm not caught up so there could have been good news in the last 15 pages.


Beautiful cables!! Love the color!! We have a lot of hawks around our place also. Would love to capture them on camera, but they are too fast for me!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> Have I missed something somewhere Purl2, I don't recall that you also have lost a daughter. So sorry to hear this- makes Christmas very poignant.


Our oldest daughter,Allison, died in March, 2008 of breast cancer. She loved Christmas and came home every year from Seattle. Like so many others here who have lost loved ones, this season is very difficult but we do have wonderful memories to sustain us.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, you look so elegant, as always, & lovely in your pretty hat. Is that a painting to your left?
> ...


I had meant to comment about the new picture, such a beautiful lady for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Purl2, so sorry to hear about your daughter Allison. Loving thoughts to you and your family. Yes, how precious those decorations are from your daughter. Your tree looks so beautiful and I can see why it takes two days and then days taking in all the memories. The sheep ornaments were so appropriate for a knitter.
Hugs :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker2, looking at your photo now and the photo of you as a little girl, I still see that same face looking out at me and that same smile. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear that so many are suffering the loss of a loved one at this time. I hope you will have wonderful, positive memories of your loved one to help take away the sadness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And it is so important to remember the positive! but this is still very close for you- we lost my daughter 18 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


more the fact that Karen takes masses of photos- this one chanced to look ok- Thank goodness I am no longer that fat!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i am fixing to go to church, but wanted to welcome Tuscanymoon, & what some great pcs knitted and shown on here.
> Lurker, great to see you. sharp looking lady.
> i did do some shortbread cookies with my cookie gun. sorta took me a while to get the hang of it, needless the say the first ones will be kept here for bj to snack on, but i did get enough for his goody tin for work tomorrow and some to add to the one to take to church sun. nite. i may do some more before christmas, i was just getting the hang of it when i ran out of dough.
> gotta go, bj has a church board meeting tonight, so i gotta bundle up good since i am walking back home, 2 blocks. i have enjoyed being home again today doing whatever and knitted some also. later


Cindi brought me a new cookie gun while I was in the hospital. I had lost mine in the move. I love making the spritz cookies, this particular gun has 16 different blades, I hope to start baking next week, I need to make at least 20 dozen for all the neighbors and friends, of course the boys to take home with them also. C and I have fun with the baking, she loves to put the sprinkles on and of course using the different cookie cutters. ;-) I got myself a Kitchen Aid Pro model stand mixer in bright red 2 years ago, I love it. I hope to get the pasta maker and the ice cream maker for it soon. I wasn't able to make cookies last year, but have everything in the pantry ready to start baking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i am fixing to go to church, but wanted to welcome Tuscanymoon, & what some great pcs knitted and shown on here.
> ...


Is there anything you DON'T do, Marianne?!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


Oh Tessa, please take care, sending you healing energy and lots of prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope you have some fun times with the GGD.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Uh... I don't do anything with electrical lines, got shocked one time that was enough for me :thumbup: I can't crochet and I'm not that good at knitting, I'm slow but I do get there (sometimes) :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Never understood entrelac but starting to. Here is a nice video tutorial that is helping it to finally make sense:






I love the look of entrelac.
Oh wait, this is going to take longer to learn than I thought. :roll: I will do it somehow but after Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Never understood entrelac but starting to. Here is a nice video tutorial that is helping it to finally make sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did one once, where the colours followed through as if woven, which was quite tricky with three colours- white pink and blue- for my younger daughter- involved a lot of joining in, but the result was well worth it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Never understood entrelac but starting to. Here is a nice video tutorial that is helping it to finally make sense:
> ...


Lurker, if we were closer you could show me. I will have to do it with the video playing for sure. I'll bet what you did was beautiful and yes, worth it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I have a habit of choosing things beyond my original skill level- but that is what makes life interesting! did not have video back up, nor digital cameras in those days- my piece de resistance was an intarsia jumper for my older daughter- that really took concentration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have the confirmation paper work, that I still have not received my parcels- so must get those into the post tomorrow so I get the compensation- then will have to set about replacing everything! It is a nuisance about the sandals- because it is always better to have a fitting!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver owl-your shawl is beautiful. I haven't tried one yet-- on my to do list for the new year,

Gwen- hope your surgery goes well and that you will be back to knitting very soon

Ask4j:so happy that you got the place you wanted. I don't envy you moving during the holidays

I have never had much luck with a cookie gun but I do have a good sugar type cookie recipe that I will post later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Never understood entrelac but starting to. Here is a nice video tutorial that is helping it to finally make sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too am waiting until after christmas to learn entrelac, the how to video will definitely be playing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the confirmation paper work, that I still have not received my parcels- so must get those into the post tomorrow so I get the compensation- then will have to set about replacing everything! It is a nuisance about the sandals- because it is always better to have a fitting!


Just amazing how you never got your packages. I wonder who got those wonderful things. Black market going on? Whatever happened, it is a real shame. Glad you will be reimbursed at least, but still not the same.

I choose things beyond my skill too and people think I can really knit. I do feel things are coming together a little more for me this year with understanding more what it is that I am doing, but still feel like a beginner in many things. Thanks to women who pass on the art and all the new things that are taking place in knitting, it is quite exciting and people are willing to put tutorials on You Tube and teach courses, AND we have Sorlenna, Designer with her Workshops and our own workshop teachers 5 and Darowil. If I left anyone out let me know. The great thing about the workshops is they are free and the teachers will walk us through. Hmmm where is Belle Starr? Just feel so lucky that people are willing to pass on their knowledge.

DH is home so goodnight Lurker


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, one more thing....I'll bet that intarasia jumper was something. I love the look of that style of knitting so much. Bye again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep tight! Angora!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't been on today to much, so I have several pages to catch up. 
Marianne, I couldn't have even tried to put it better, we may be a strange family, but it sure feels like a great family to be a part of. 
I was given a sewing machine the other day by a coworker of Stepmoms, a nice Viking but it was frozen, she wasn't going to fix and so gave to me in hopes that I could get it to work and do what I need. We dropped it off at the LYS as they do fabric/quilting also, and the repair man picks them up there, fixes them and brings them back, it was only 31.00US to get it fixed, I love it.  So I've been knitting and playing with the sewing machine, just have to wait for her to find the manual that goes with it, or I'll order one online, need to figure out how to wind the bobbin, lol, it's definitely not my little light weight brother. 
Well, I'm off to get caught up, I won't be on tomorrow probably unless I get on for a few minutes in the early morning, have to leave around 630am to head to Ft. Collins, Colorado. So now that I've written a short story, I'll get to getting caught up. Hope ya'll are having a great day/evening. Oh those puzzels are great, both sites, the ones that Sam posted and the others, love them, I could go broke ordering puzzles from there if I let myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought I would post a picture of what I have knitted recently.


Ooh, that's so pretty, I love the way the colors work together. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to brag...I learned to use dpns by myself last night and made a pair of fingerless gloves called Montgomery gloves. I'm so pleased with them. Will take pictures and post when I get my computer back but won't happen before weekend.
> 
> Would appreciate prayers Friday for my surgery. HHS and happy thoughts to all. Oh can't get online at home my server is out. Suppose to be sending technician Thursday morning.


Wonderful that you conquered the DPN's, aren't they fun once you get the hang of it? 
Good thoughts and prayers for surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still way back in the 60's so hope to catch up later today. Here is a critter picture and also a cable afghan I knitted from a Lion Brand pattern and with Lion Brand color: fig yarn. The afghan is actually a deeper purple than the picture.
> 
> Both pics are beautiful, the Hawk is just gorgeous, and of course I can see why you like to do that pattern, I love cables also, will have to do that one for a Christmas gift for DH next year maybe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello to all. I am a lurker on a once a day basis. Taking care of a friend who had surgery and so I enjoy the "tea party" when he is resting. Nothing like have contact with the outside world.
> 
> Have been knitting pull on hats for a men's shelter and with sitting up some nights, it's been a pleasure to see these glide off the needles.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


Merry Christmas to you Tuscanymoon, and welcome, come back and enjoy whenever you can, we always have some refreshments at hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I just got this in an email and thought you might enjoy it. I know it made my day before I start to clean up. Now I can't get the song out of my head....nothing like the songs of ones youth.
> 
> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm


Oh, that was fantastic!! thank you for sharing the link with us, I think I'm smiling so hard my cheeks hurt. 
There transitions were sooo smooth, awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful tree purl2diva - i can see how it takes so long to put it together. lovely.

sam



purl2diva said:


> This is my tree with 400 plus ornaments. It takes me two days to trim. This is a far cry from our first tree which was sprayed with artificial snow, had two strings of lights and a few velvet bows. The next year, I bought a packet of twelve angels and 2 dozen balls at the dime store. I still have two of the angels. Trimming the tree is walk down memory lane. I have the ornaments made by the children, several that a church group made for a fall bazaar, crocheted snowflakes, and many JOY ornaments because of my name. My DIL is a travel agent so I have ornaments from many places that she has visited I have 70 plus sheep which I have been collecting for a number of years. My darling departed daughter bought me a sheep every year so they and the other ornaments from her are especially precious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just want to reach out and take a piece.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tesse - i am so sorry about your fall - bushels of healing energy winging itself across the pond.

what did you mean - it was her first time on the reigns.

rest up - enjoy the granddaughter and get well fast.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it is the wonderful memories that carry us through.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?
> 
> Today is the twelfth day of the twelfth month of the twelfth year!! Is that a good sign or what?


And somewhere in Australia a baby was born naturally at 12.12 on the 12/12/12.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Thats great then, now for the move! How long till you need to get out of your place? Presumably you need to give some notice (if its not yours already).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dreamweaver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a call from five this evening - her computer is smoked - dead - gone - never to rise again. she is getting a new one but it will be maybe a week before she can get back on. so if anyone has any messages for five i would pm her and she can get them when she comes online.

sometimes these machines are more trouble than they are worth.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good tht you are enjoying your GGD Tess, but what a pest that you are aching post fall.



Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jynx! Hope your day is as wonderful as you are!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Jynx
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dream Weaver!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dreamweaver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You! Birthdays are good....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a call from five this evening - her computer is smoked - dead - gone - never to rise again. she is getting a new one but it will be maybe a week before she can get back on. so if anyone has any messages for five i would pm her and she can get them when she comes online.
> 
> sometimes these machines are more trouble than they are worth.
> 
> sam


It sure will be different without 5 for a week she's not off for long normally. I was beginning to wonder whether the fibro was playin gup again. Thanks for letting us know it is not her.

And now to dash out to eh Post Office before it shuts (just round the corner) there is a parcel for me to pick up, I suspect it will be my swap for December as I know it was posted Monday. Was hoping it would come today as I am away and it would possibly sit in the doorway for th eweekend- and our door goes almost directly onto the footpath


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*SilverOwl* The shawl is WONDERFUL. I love that you have so many different laces in it and the two yarns play nicely together... Beautiful work.

*Marianne* You have a way with words... straight from the heart. This *is* a unique group and your phrased it perfectly... I feel that way too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Gwen* Lots of healing thoughts headed your way... You've got lots more knitting to do so taking care of that hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darn, I forgot who did the cable throw.... SO pretty. It looks so snuggly soft. I love cables and just bought a book of cable stitches at tues. Morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pup lover, Jynx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ran a few errands today and stopped in at mom's. I *thought* I was going to get all kinds of things done but caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and decided I just could not stand my hair so off I went and got a perm...The verdict is still out......

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.... I'm going to do a little shopping on my way to friend's house and we will knit for the afternooon. DH is going to fix a nice steak dinner and we will probably ask mom down. (I'm letting the kids off the hook until Sat. as Jess is getting in late tomorrow from Atlanta and Livey has volleyball practice and I don't want it to be such a late night on a school night.)

So..... today is St. Lucia's Day and that means we only have 12 days until Christmas.... I am in such big trouble!!! Just realized today that I have not finished the ornaments for the girls... wonder where I put them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it wasn't my swap, it was some yarn I ordered Monday evening and it has already arrived. So this was ordered after the other one was posted nd arrived first. Maybe Bendigo is a bigger centre thn the other one was sent from. MAryanne will pop in at some time over the weekend so if anything is sitting there she can rescue it. But someone needs to give the rabbit some attention!
Now to go for a walk and then get organised for tomorrow. May be back tonight otherwise Mnday evening or Tuesday sometime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver- are you up to anything for the day? Guess yours is just starting so lots of day left to enjoy it, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pup lover, Jynx


Thanks.... I mind is a terrible thing to waste.... Glad you are going to get some reimbursement on your lost packages. Still, it is ashame to lose the items... Love the hat!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Dreamweaver- are you up to anything for the day? Guess yours is just starting so lots of day left to enjoy it, have a wonderful day.


Shopping, Knitting, Steak and Wine.... A perfectly balanced day... Maybe topped off with a little chocolate...

Hope those preschoolers don't get the best of you. I love them but, the energy. Enjoy the trip...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pup lover, Jynx
> ...


It is one of my favourites! I collect hats nowadays- we have very high UV light levels.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Sam* I'm off to do a puzzle and then bed. I am wounded... puzzle injury..... I've been playing on my laptop and don't have a mouse hooked up to it right now so the thumb and pointe finger on my left hand are getting a workout. I tend to raise the pinky and hold other fingers straight and stiff so now have my hand in such a state it is sort of cramped in one position and numb... I went to sign a check and could hardly hold the pen!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love the hat!
> ...


Mom collects hats and was known for them at her church. My youngest also collects vintage ones. That poor child had to wear a hat from the parking lot to her office building (a very short distance) or she would get burned.... She actually came down with sun poisoning when on a little cruise with her sister... She takes after my Black Irish husband... dark hair - white skin. We have decided that she has no blood, as here hands and feet are cold too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

But probably a beauty too! Have we seen her?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday jynx and many more - hope your days is all about you.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dreamweaver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to do one with the "crazy" pieces - great fun.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> *Sam* I'm off to do a puzzle and then bed. I am wounded... puzzle injury..... I've been playing on my laptop and don't have a mouse hooked up to it right now so the thumb and pointe finger on my left hand are getting a workout. I tend to raise the pinky and hold other fingers straight and stiff so now have my hand in such a state it is sort of cramped in one position and numb... I went to sign a check and could hardly hold the pen!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/F2055D53BA14?z=9

sam

LEDA was a queen of Sparta, the wife of King Tyndareus, who was seduced by Zeus in the guise of the swan.

and now to bed.



Dreamweaver said:


> *Sam* I'm off to do a puzzle and then bed. I am wounded... puzzle injury..... I've been playing on my laptop and don't have a mouse hooked up to it right now so the thumb and pointe finger on my left hand are getting a workout. I tend to raise the pinky and hold other fingers straight and stiff so now have my hand in such a state it is sort of cramped in one position and numb... I went to sign a check and could hardly hold the pen!!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhh Angora u really gotta try it. Its really quit simple think of it as stocking stitch "squares". You work on 10 stitches at a time, at least my pattern did lol and its just a matter of picking up stitches for the next group and knitting 2 together or passing stitch over to meld the next square along together. It really is just doing exactly as the pattern says. Don't read too far ahead just take it row by row and once you "see" how it is forning in your minds eye you will wonder why you didnt see it all along 

Here is a link to a simple square using entralac, I'v looked at it and it is very simply written, just take it 1 stitch 1 row at a time, enjoy
http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/entrelac.htm

"


Angora1 said:


> Never understood entrelac but starting to. Here is a nice video tutorial that is helping it to finally make sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/F2055D53BA14?z=9
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn't anyone pointed this out yet?? 5 where are you?
> ...


Don't know if it would mean anything but I think it would be a neat thing being born on such a date. Tonight or I mean last night, it's the wee hours of the morning here, my exercise class was missing several people but 12 members attended on this 12-12-12 date--if you are a numbers person this would shake you up. My mother was born 10-15-20, of course, those of you who put the day before the month it wouldn't be impressive. Numbers are fascinating and as knitters you will know what I mean.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ran a few errands today and stopped in at mom's. I *thought* I was going to get all kinds of things done but caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and decided I just could not stand my hair so off I went and got a perm...The verdict is still out......
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.... I'm going to do a little shopping on my way to friend's house and we will knit for the afternooon. DH is going to fix a nice steak dinner and we will probably ask mom down. (I'm letting the kids off the hook until Sat. as Jess is getting in late tomorrow from Atlanta and Livey has volleyball practice and I don't want it to be such a late night on a school night.)
> 
> So..... today is St. Lucia's Day and that means we only have 12 days until Christmas.... I am in such big trouble!!! Just realized today that I have not finished the ornaments for the girls... wonder where I put them.


Happy Birthday Jynx!! and on St. Lucia's Day.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, I noticed you updated avatar. You look so elegant in your hat, nice photo! I was going back into past weeks looking for the Shaker lemon pie when I realized that when we change our avatar it changes even the past posts, which is sad because sometimes we choose one that reflects the moment. Who did originally post the lemon pie--I thought it was Sam but I can't find it anywhere and search is no help?


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


purl2diva- So sorry to hear of your loss but as you say so many on here who have had losses. My parents both passed 3 and 6 years ago 2 and 3 days before Christmas and our son also in August 2009. It is sad but I always think that Christmas time is such a special time to remember them and think back on all the memories. Blessings to you and all who have suffered losses. 
Lin x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome -- don't think I've ever seen that style before....loved watching them.



Poledra65 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I just got this in an email and thought you might enjoy it. I know it made my day before I start to clean up. Now I can't get the song out of my head....nothing like the songs of ones youth.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

In a small wide bowl, fill up to about an inch from top with water. Add about 1-2 tablespoons of lemon dish soap, and 1-2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar. They smell the apples and lemon, and dive right in.



Pup lover said:


> I am having an issue with gnats at home. They seem to be mainly in the kitchen around the center counter, I have wiped everything down, there is no food that is not in a sealed container, moved everything and wiped under it. I cannot get rid of them! There are a few in the dining room, where my house plants are, cannot find one particular plant that they seem to hang around or come from. I have looked on the internet for solutions, have left bowl/glass of sweet stuff out some die in it though there seems to be others to take their place. anybody have any ideas? I have to get rid of them before Christmas, they are not invited to dinner!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver.

Hope you have a great day, with cake and lots of yarnie gifts.


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fudge sounds yummy ! Maybe I will do some for the holiday! 
I make Peanut Brittle in the microwave, and it is so simple I have made the Peanut Brittle for years....IT's a standard Peanut Brittle recipe, the only thing I changed was I don't cook it on the stove, but use the microwave, and it turns out just fine.
Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> pup lover, Jynx


Not me! Pontuf's cable throw.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Hello everybody, nice to read all your posts. I came on to talk to you all but I can't, I'm just too tired, I had a fall last night & have pulled all my muscles including a lot I didn't know I had. Today my DD & I took my Ggd out shopping, it was her first time on reigns, I'm shattered & my knee feels like it's just had an operation. Lol. Her Mum & Dad have gone to Mexico for a week. so we're making the most of our time with her.
> 
> Prayers for those facing problems or operations, you know you're a great lot & I love y'all.
> 
> Tessa


So sorry to hear about your fall, take care and heal quickly! Healing thoughts and prayers sent your way!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I just got this in an email and thought you might enjoy it. I know it made my day before I start to clean up. Now I can't get the song out of my head....nothing like the songs of ones youth.
> 
> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm


I love this song and video I watch it at least once a week, makes me smile every time!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is just lovely myfanwy - i love the color of blue you chose -it will elegant when worn.
> ...


Love the scarf and love the new picture! If it was your original avatar was before I found you all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I went to my book marks it was on page 120 from November 9ths tea party, apparently that was split because of the number of pages and it wont let me get to it either. Wonder how many other book marks I have lost because they ended up splitting something? Sam,...any advice on this? I guess I will have to start copying and pasting into another program for things I want to keep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, love the new Avatar, you do look so lovely, and I also love the hat. 

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver. 

Tess, take it easy, hope you didn't do too much damage in the fall, glad you had a good time though. 

Darowil, have a great trip, It's sounds like it'll be a busy one though. 

Sam thank you for letting us know where 5 is, I was wondering also, was hoping the wrist wasn't giving her too much trouble.

Well, I am all caught up for now, I'm off to get dressed and head for the hills, well, mountains kinda. lol
Have a great day all, and I'll check in later. Hugs everyone.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I was going back into past weeks looking for the Shaker lemon pie when I realized that when we change our avatar it changes even the past posts, which is sad because sometimes we choose one that reflects the moment. Who did originally post the lemon pie--I thought it was Sam but I can't find it anywhere and search is no help?[/quote]

I posted it after finding the recipe by googling the name--Shaker lemon pie. I'd seen the recipe referred to before someplace, so just looked it up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dreamweaver. I appreciate all your thoughtful and insightful comments. I hope your journey this coming year is full of good things and much less hectic than the last.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver! I hope next year is an easier year than this past one has been. I am glad to have you for a friend.
You make my day easier. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver

Happy Birthday for a very special lady and may it be the best ever :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the Yarn that I got with the gift certificate I won at the Knitting Guild raffle and my own $ added in.
The purple and the grey/brown are 70% Baby Alpaca, 15% Merino Fine, and 15% Polyamid nylon. 135 m/147 yds.
The long skeins are 2 ply Angora and Merino (2)137 m/ 164 

They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
one skein makes a fitting cowl:
CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
Purl 1st row
knit rest.

I'm wondering if Designer's pattern for the cowl would work for this pattern. Will have to look that up. Think I saved it on Evernote.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it might be belated but I hope you had a wonderful day Jinx , and wish you many more to come xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I think it might be belated but I hope you had a wonderful day Jinx , and wish you many more to come xxx


Kp has her birthday listed as today, so I think you are timely. :thumbup: :wink:
Unless they have the wrong date. :roll: No, her profile says Dec. 13th.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> my cold is better - somewhat - has settled in my head - stuffy nose - etc. at least it stayed out of my chest.
> 
> i should report here that we only have three puppies left - two gold/tan and one black and grey. all males. someone is to come today to look at them - has not shown yet.
> 
> sam


attempting to catch up here. Sorry to see you are sick. Please make sure to stay hydrated - lots of water so that icky stuff can keep moving out of your body.

I received another compliment last night in re: the baby socks. Someone (very jokingly) told me her shoe size & about making a pair for her. I just told her the same deal: buy & bring me sock yarn, and I make a pair of socks. She did confess to not knowing where to get sock yarn. I did tell her that to make friends at the local yarn store(s).

Now to sit back & see what she does...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
one skein makes a fitting cowl:
CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
Purl 1st row
knit rest.



> I'm wondering if Designer's pattern for the cowl would work for this pattern. Will have to look that up. Think I saved it on Evernote.


------------------
I think just about any yarn would work, as you go by the size of the cowl. I can see some pretty nice cowls in that yarn. If you need any help just post as I am on watch. Shirley

I make my cowls 12" x 21 to 23 inches (usually 22")-- and I usually knit them sideways with my denise needles-- however, you can do them either way. if you are going to put cables in I would cast on for the l2" . I put a 5 stitch border along the wide side - and no border on the short end as that is the end that is knitted together. I do mine flat but they can be done in the round. very easy and really pretty.

You can also do one 6-8 inches wide and 30-36" long and join the narrow ends and it can be wrapped around your neck twice. they are quite nice too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jynx! Hope you have a fabulous day and year ahead!

Sam glad your cold has not progressed to your chest. I am sure that you will only have the one pup you want to keep by the time the new year is here. 

Today is my Friday have a four day weekend to hopefully get wrapping done, finish shopping, knit and clean. DS that went to Arkansas is coming home to stay. Mixed feelings about this, settled into it just being me and DH quick and we were enjoying it. Im sure he wont be home long once your out on your own its hard to move back where you have to live by someone else's rules. Hope he has luck finding a job quickly so that his confidence doesnt falter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> ohhh Angora u really gotta try it. Its really quit simple think of it as stocking stitch "squares". You work on 10 stitches at a time, at least my pattern did lol and its just a matter of picking up stitches for the next group and knitting 2 together or passing stitch over to meld the next square along together. It really is just doing exactly as the pattern says. Don't read too far ahead just take it row by row and once you "see" how it is forning in your minds eye you will wonder why you didnt see it all along
> 
> Here is a link to a simple square using entralac, I'v looked at it and it is very simply written, just take it 1 stitch 1 row at a time, enjoy
> http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/entrelac.htm
> ...


Thanks Melyn. I have saved this to Evernote :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
> one skein makes a fitting cowl:
> CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
> Purl 1st row
> ...


------------------
I think just about any yarn would work, as you go by the size of the cowl. I can see some pretty nice cowls in that yarn. If you need any help just post as I am on watch. Shirley

I make my cowls 12" x 21 to 23 inches (usually 22")-- and I usually knit them sideways with my denise needles-- however, you can do them either way. if you are going to put cables in I would cast on for the l2" . I put a 5 stitch border along the wide side - and no border on the short end as that is the end that is knitted together. I do mine flat but they can be done in the round. very easy and really pretty.

You can also do one 6-8 inches wide and 30-36" long and join the narrow ends and it can be wrapped around your neck twice. they are quite nice too.[/quote]

Designer. I love that. I will combine both skeins as colors go together. I think I will do the one that goes up over the head. Like that for those cold days. Or one could cover face if wind was too strong and cold on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
> one skein makes a fitting cowl:
> CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
> Purl 1st row
> ...


------------------
I think just about any yarn would work, as you go by the size of the cowl. I can see some pretty nice cowls in that yarn. If you need any help just post as I am on watch. Shirley

I make my cowls 12" x 21 to 23 inches (usually 22")-- and I usually knit them sideways with my denise needles-- however, you can do them either way. if you are going to put cables in I would cast on for the l2" . I put a 5 stitch border along the wide side - and no border on the short end as that is the end that is knitted together. I do mine flat but they can be done in the round. very easy and really pretty.

You can also do one 6-8 inches wide and 30-36" long and join the narrow ends and it can be wrapped around your neck twice. they are quite nice too.[/quote]

love those colors!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here: I am feeling a bit down today - 3 years ago today our son passed away with esophagael cancer. The time has gone by so quickly. I just want to thank you all for the welcome I have received since I started visiting the Tea Party. This was the first place I visited this morning.

We are heading out the door- Pat (dh) is taking me out for breakfast - he is my blessing - since Rob died Pat has had his mitral and aortic valves replaced and I nearly lost him too- I am thankful every second for the fact that he is doing so well and is himself again. So well that he doesn't have to see his cardiologist for another year. It is a miracle. So good things and bad things happen in our lives. We just do the best we can.

Once again thanks to you all for the kindness you have shown me. Designer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

They were talking about styles of knitting on KP where a lady asks what style of knitting you use. Hers is Portugese. Here is a link I looked up on Portugese knitting. Fascinating. She says there is less movement of the hands so wondering if it would help someone with hand trouble??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have read a few posts on KP about this and people say that the Portugese method does really help if someone has problems with their hands or arms.

I would think it would be worth it to check it out. I guess it would depend on what problems you have - they say it is much quicker.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I am feeling a bit down today - 3 years ago today our son passed away with esophagael cancer. The time has gone by so quickly. I just want to thank you all for the welcome I have received since I started visiting the Tea Party. This was the first place I visited this morning.
> 
> We are heading out the door- Pat (dh) is taking me out for breakfast - he is my blessing - since Rob died Pat has had his mitral and aortic valves replaced and I nearly lost him too- I am thankful every second for the fact that he is doing so well and is himself again. So well that he doesn't have to see his cardiologist for another year. It is a miracle. So good things and bad things happen in our lives. We just do the best we can.
> 
> Once again thanks to you all for the kindness you have shown me. Designer


Designer, thinking of you with love and hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pup lover, Jynx
> ...


Thanks for correcting me- it is a very fine piece of work!
I knew it was one of the two of you, and thought from the postings that it must have been pup lover- sorry for the mistake, Pontuf!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redcaboose1708 said:


> Fudge sounds yummy ! Maybe I will do some for the holiday!
> I make Peanut Brittle in the microwave, and it is so simple I have made the Peanut Brittle for years....IT's a standard Peanut Brittle recipe, the only thing I changed was I don't cook it on the stove, but use the microwave, and it turns out just fine.
> Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old.


You are so right about those mixtures being hot. Oh that must have burned so much when you got scarred. I used sugar to glue together ginger-bread houses, but had switched to an icing that gets hard because of all the burns. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It was back in the days when we met in Dave's drawing room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, love the new Avatar, you do look so lovely, and I also love the hat.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dreamweaver.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kaye! I am sure I have said this several times now- it is all a trick of the lighting- we all are aware, I am sure that some photos are 'better' than others- I for one like a bit of variety- I now search by name rather than the image- although HandyFamily raised the point that she is finding it very difficult to follow who is who- [on a different thread]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I am feeling a bit down today - 3 years ago today our son passed away with esophagael cancer. The time has gone by so quickly. I just want to thank you all for the welcome I have received since I started visiting the Tea Party. This was the first place I visited this morning.
> 
> We are heading out the door- Pat (dh) is taking me out for breakfast - he is my blessing - since Rob died Pat has had his mitral and aortic valves replaced and I nearly lost him too- I am thankful every second for the fact that he is doing so well and is himself again. So well that he doesn't have to see his cardiologist for another year. It is a miracle. So good things and bad things happen in our lives. We just do the best we can.
> 
> Once again thanks to you all for the kindness you have shown me. Designer


My thoughts are with you, Designer! Hope you had a lovely breakfast! I must get the bread started! Made the mistake of sitting down to KP, first!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been invited to lunch :thumbup: :thumbup:, so won't be able to read all the posts this morning. Just wanted to jump in quickly and say to all to be safe, no more falls please and so sorry that 5 lost her computer.. so HATE it when that happens :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DREAMWEAVER

(I can't figure out how to change the color of the type darn it)

Hope you have a wonder filed day, enjoy the steak dinner sounds yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Gotta run, Loves, Hugs and Prayers to all (sun is shinning for the first time in days so I'm very, very happy today) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, if I were close enough and could afford to, I'd drive up and take a pup myself! Doxies are about the only little dogs I really would live with (they are still hound dogs in mini version), and bigger hounds and retrievers are also favorites of mine. Alas, no word on our possible adoptee still...should I give up? I am having a hard time letting it go, but I don't know what else I can do at this point...I did find another one on another site, but I can't afford the fees for that one. I guess I just don't understand how these things work. Seems DD and I may be going to a different agency to see if she can find one she falls in love with.

I am sure my daddy would love that pie--lemon is his favorite. I don't plan to make it, but it sure looks delicious.

Tessa, sorry to hear of the fall! I am sending healing thoughts out across the ocean to you! I hope you have a lovely time with your wee one. 

Purl2diva, I am sorry to hear of your daughter's passing.



Marianne818 said:


> Cindi brought me a new cookie gun while I was in the hospital. I had lost mine in the move. I love making the spritz cookies, this particular gun has 16 different blades, I hope to start baking next week, I need to make at least 20 dozen for all the neighbors and friends, of course the boys to take home with them also. C and I have fun with the baking, she loves to put the sprinkles on and of course using the different cookie cutters. ;-)


Marianne, your stories about Cindi remind me so much of my best friend. I really miss her, especially at this time of year. I have hopes that we will one day be close enough to visit easily, however. It's funny--we have talked more than once about finding a house together should we both find ourselves alone again--I'd totally do that!



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a habit of choosing things beyond my original skill level- but that is what makes life interesting! did not have video back up, nor digital cameras in those days- my piece de resistance was an intarsia jumper for my older daughter- that really took concentration!


And that is how we learn! :mrgreen: I think I just tend to do things because no one tells me I can't. Heh. And if I don't get it, I'll try again later after I've developed another skill. It does keep things interesting, for sure.

I have a few more pages to catch up fully...be back in a few!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redcaboose1708 said:


> Fudge sounds yummy ! Maybe I will do some for the holiday!
> I make Peanut Brittle in the microwave, and it is so simple I have made the Peanut Brittle for years....IT's a standard Peanut Brittle recipe, the only thing I changed was I don't cook it on the stove, but use the microwave, and it turns out just fine.
> Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old.


Welcome Redcaboose! do call by again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going out to dinner with my son tonight. He is going to help me get characters for something my grandson wants. Son's birthday is December 27th, and his one son's birthday is December 29th. Have Christmas all done except for one, but still need to do birthdays. I made the same mistake Lurker made. Sat down here first and now I haven't gotten anything done. Off to get some more cleaning done and eat something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning! Sorlenna! If only you and Sam were close enough for you to have one of his boys!!!! It is such a sad story about the woman failing you- maybe she can't bear to let the little boy go?- certainly I learn through choosing a more complex pattern- the major boost was having my two daughters to knit for, all those years ago.
Good morning to any one else!
Time to make my cuppa- I am sitting here yawning widely- must start a loaf for Fale!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

/Trying to catch up...silverowl love the shawl; Pontuf the cable afghan is beautiful!. Will finish catching up then post more. Gweniepooh


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a call from five this evening - her computer is smoked - dead - gone - never to rise again. she is getting a new one but it will be maybe a week before she can get back on. so if anyone has any messages for five i would pm her and she can get them when she comes online.
> 
> sometimes these machines are more trouble than they are worth.
> 
> sam


Oh, I am sorry to hear about her machine but ever so glad to know she is okay! I was starting to worry...!



Dreamweaver said:


> Shopping, Knitting, Steak and Wine.... A perfectly balanced day... Maybe topped off with a little chocolate...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* Today is also Bub's birthday and my little brother's birthday (I call him my little brother and he's several inches taller than I am, ha ha). Poor Bub had a rough start this morning--he needed to take his ex to the airport at 4:30...her brother is very ill and in the hospital so she is going up north to be with the family. Then he came back, slept a bit more, and went off to work.  I plan to take him to dinner tonight, if he's not too tired (if he is, we'll go tomorrow).

Angora, I bought the entrelac book by Rosemary Drysdale--it's quite useful, though I've only made one rectangle using her instructions so far (thinking I'll make it into a pillow cover). It was a bit fiddly at first, but then again, everything is when I am learning. I really liked all the pictures--I could follow along easily.

I'm also thrilled to have discovered the Portuguese knitting--I use it for all those horribly long purl rows when I'm doing shawls--otherwise, I'd never make it to the end! It is easier on the hands (since I type all day at work, I need something that puts my hands in a different position and find that with the way I learned to purl first, my index finger gets stiff and cramped). I also find it's much faster.



redcaboose1708 said:


> Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old


And a hearty welcome to you! I have been burned by divinity syrup--when oldest DD was learning to make it this year I told her to be sure to keep the babies away--cooking is a dangerous sport at times!

I must get the rest of the work done here, but hope the rest of the day goes well for us all. The second blue sock has just a couple more rows to go before ribbing--nearly done with all four pairs now, and next, I want to try a different kind of heel to see if I like it better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...scanned quickly through posts; probably missed a bunch. 
Jynx: Happy, happy birthday! Hope it is a fantastic day!
Tessa: Read that you took a fall; hope you will be alright quickly.

Loved the work posted; can't remember all the names. KPers are such an inspiration. Saw several fingerless gloves (one striped one one with cables I specifically remember). Lovely work. Interested in what size yarn you use. I've finished one of the Montgomery fingerless gloves using Comfort Comfy chunky yarn and half way through the mate. First time on dpns. I LOVE using the dpns and anxious to try some socks with them. Perhaps I'll find it easier than the magic loop. Each to his/her own. I'm using daughters computer and she needs it back right now. Should have mine back by Saturday. You know I'm addicted to KTP;haven't even check my email came straight here. LOL Attached is a picture of the gloves I'm finishing up.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


THANK YOU! m


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...scanned quickly through posts; probably missed a bunch.
> Jynx: Happy, happy birthday! Hope it is a fantastic day!
> Tessa: Read that you took a fall; hope you will be alright quickly.
> 
> Loved the work posted; can't remember all the names. KPers are such an inspiration. Saw several fingerless gloves (one striped one one with cables I specifically remember). Lovely work. Interested in what size yarn you use. I've finished one of the Montgomery fingerless gloves using Comfort Comfy chunky yarn and half way through the mate. First time on dpns. I LOVE using the dpns and anxious to try some socks with them. Perhaps I'll find it easier than the magic loop. Each to his/her own. I'm using daughters computer and she needs it back right now. Should have mine back by Saturday. You know I'm addicted to KTP;haven't even check my email came straight here. LOL Attached is a picture of the gloves I'm finishing up.


your tension looks great Gwen, given this is a learning project- I tried magic loop, but found it cumbersome , as you say each to his/her own! My last dpn FO [finished object] was about a 3 ply- so very different from what you are doing!
Good work!
I must complete the fingerless glove I started for myself in the winter- the yarn is an 8 ply- I think that is about worsted weight- so a bit slower than yours!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


We will make it a plan for February or March then


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dreamweaver! I hope next year is an easier year than this past one has been. I am glad to have you for a friend.
> You make my day easier. * I hope this little chickadee brings you pleasure*Shirley , Jynx


Did you paint this? It is so beautifully done--you are indeed talented and although I didn't comment, your stitched and painted quilts are indeed pieces of art. I call myself a "fiber artists" when people ask "what do you do?" well saying I am retired is passe to me but hopefully someday I well acquire the status of fiber artist.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

redcaboose1708 said:


> Fudge sounds yummy ! Maybe I will do some for the holiday!
> I make Peanut Brittle in the microwave, and it is so simple I have made the Peanut Brittle for years....IT's a standard Peanut Brittle recipe, the only thing I changed was I don't cook it on the stove, but use the microwave, and it turns out just fine.
> Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old.


I make peanut brittle in the microwave too...hardly any mess and tastes just as good as the simmered on the stove kind


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, Sorlenna...I'm soooo sorry. I know this must sting. I hope you find another fur baby to love, soon!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got sent this today. I had seen it before, but it's worth a second watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ki8EcnVbd-Q


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if all else fails - read the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> No Sam, it's a well known fact that teachers don't read directions!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dreamweaver! I hope next year is an easier year than this past one has been. I am glad to have you for a friend.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the new avatar Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it was fun wasn't it?

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Great news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is my tree with 400 plus ornaments. It takes me two days to trim. This is a far cry from our first tree which was sprayed with artificial snow, had two strings of lights and a few velvet bows. The next year, I bought a packet of twelve angels and 2 dozen balls at the dime store. I still have two of the angels. Trimming the tree is walk down memory lane. I have the ornaments made by the children, several that a church group made for a fall bazaar, crocheted snowflakes, and many JOY ornaments because of my name. My DIL is a travel agent so I have ornaments from many places that she has visited I have 70 plus sheep which I have been collecting for a number of years. My darling departed daughter bought me a sheep every year so they and the other ornaments from her are especially precious.


Beautiful tree and beautifully wrapped presents on top of the bookcase/unit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redcaboose1708 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by - we love new memberts - more voices at the tea table means much more interesting convrsations - don't you think? please join us as often as you can - we will be looking for you with plenty of hot tea and lots of room at the table.

sam




redcaboose1708 said:


> Fudge sounds yummy ! Maybe I will do some for the holiday!
> I make Peanut Brittle in the microwave, and it is so simple I have made the Peanut Brittle for years....IT's a standard Peanut Brittle recipe, the only thing I changed was I don't cook it on the stove, but use the microwave, and it turns out just fine.
> Just a reminder that Peanut Brittle is VERY HOT ...so be very cautious when putting in a pan. I always had someone babysit my younger children while making peanut brittle for fear of them getting under foot. Many years ago, I was burned by Candy Apple mixture and still have the scar on my left index and middle fingers, and I am 58 yrs old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


The best that can be said, at least you got a definite answer at last. There has to be one just waiting for you! So sorry you missed out on this fellow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well there you go, I see Nanacaren posted it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Too cute. Lurker2 to the rescue. Nana taking the wheel, and me in the back seat looking at the map. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love the new avatar Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kate- I don't have a good recent shot! I was very over-weight when that one was taken- still got a few times 10kg
to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have just discovered something - for example - if you wanted to go back to the 30 november ktp - go to watched topics and click on it. go to the ktp 30 november - go across the row and you will see that darowil make the last post. under her name you will see => -> - click on it and it will take you to all 100+ pages. no need to look for the second half.

sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Why when you are typing a post does it just vanish and how can you recover. I end up having to cut & paste from Word. How do you darken a name & how do you get it under your reply?
There are so many on this forum who know just the right thing to say to bring us enlightenment, encouragement, or comfort. Just to name a fewSam, Jynx, Marianne, & Daralene. You will never know how very much your posts mean to us and how much they touch our soulGod bless you all and this forum
Daralenecongrats on GS and the beautiful yarn. I am so glad you found such a wonderful knitting guild
Gwenie.You will be in our prayers tomorrow. The great physician will be there in spirit
Silverowlthe shawl is just beautiful. Love you color combinations
PontufI love purple! The cable throw is so pretty. Must give them another try. I can make them but I just didnt like to.
Tuscanymoon, Redcaboose.WELCOME to the family. If I missed anyone.We are happy you have joined us too.
Purl, your tree is just stunningso many memories
Juliewhat a lovely lady you are. I am still to overweight to post a picture. Love the hat
Tessso sorry about your fall. Do take care
Poledrahow lucky you are to own a Viking. They are such wonderful machines. I have a Babylock and love it but would upgrade if I could afford it
StrawberryLove the shag dance. Remembering your son in Afghanistan and all our troops. Hope your DIL doesnt ruin your holidays with you GSs
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JynxWishing this day will be filled with love and joy and this coming year will bring solutions in which you can get your life back and be happy and healthy
PuploverI know what you mean. I will be so glad when summer comes and our GD moves back home for a while. I am encouraging them to sell their house and buy one in the school district they are in. Tried to tell them when they bought this house they were in the wrond district but they wouldnt listen
Oddball, Designer, Purl, Julie and all who have lost loved ones this time of yearhold on to the good memories and we will pray you through. Keep close in your faith, for it sustains us and reassures us that we will see our loved ones again
Well, now that I have written a novel, must get two more rooms cleaned and wash my hair today. Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Jynx!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it wasn't my swap, it was some yarn I ordered Monday evening and it has already arrived. So this was ordered after the other one was posted nd arrived first. Maybe Bendigo is a bigger centre thn the other one was sent from. MAryanne will pop in at some time over the weekend so if anything is sitting there she can rescue it. But someone needs to give the rabbit some attention!
> Now to go for a walk and then get organised for tomorrow. May be back tonight otherwise Mnday evening or Tuesday sometime.


Have a great trip, Darowil.....even if you have to look after the ankle biters!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty designer - love the color combination.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
> one skein makes a fitting cowl:
> CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
> Purl 1st row
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy being sent to you and pat - a sad day indeed - but i have an idea you have a wealth of memories of your son that make it a little easier. hugs to both of you.

hope you had a grand breakfast.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I am feeling a bit down today - 3 years ago today our son passed away with esophagael cancer. The time has gone by so quickly. I just want to thank you all for the welcome I have received since I started visiting the Tea Party. This was the first place I visited this morning.
> 
> We are heading out the door- Pat (dh) is taking me out for breakfast - he is my blessing - since Rob died Pat has had his mitral and aortic valves replaced and I nearly lost him too- I am thankful every second for the fact that he is doing so well and is himself again. So well that he doesn't have to see his cardiologist for another year. It is a miracle. So good things and bad things happen in our lives. We just do the best we can.
> 
> Once again thanks to you all for the kindness you have shown me. Designer


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


So sorry your dream didn't happen but it may have not been a good thing--the owner sounded troubled. There will be another and you will fall in love and live happily ever after with a wonderful pet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that why we haven't heard from handyfamily lately myfanwy - i wondered where she was.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, love the new Avatar, you do look so lovely, and I also love the hat.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have just discovered something - for example - if you wanted to go back to the 30 november ktp - go to watched topics and click on it. go to the ktp 30 november - go across the row and you will see that darowil make the last post. under her name you will see => -> - click on it and it will take you to all 100+ pages. no need to look for the second half.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I knew you would have/find an answer for me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


Aaaaw, Sorlenna. That's not fair! :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


So sorry, agree with Lurker there is a pup out there that is meant just for you, just wasnt this one. Did they give you a reason why? Why she never came by never called? I dont think much of the way they do business.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> So sorry but it may have not been a good thing--the owner sounded troubled. There will be another and you will fall in love and live happily ever after with a wonderful pet.


No, I did not know there had been a few applications for him. I thought I was the only one, which is why I was confused. They are giving him to someone else. At least he gets a forever home. I won't be looking again for a while. This has all been too much at this time of year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have been treated horrorably by the adoption agency - they could at least have the decency to call one way or the other.

any of the three pups would make an excellent pet - they are very much a people dog. they will get big - maybe standard poodle/black lab size - and contrary to popular belief - they will shed somewhat - just like anyother dog - anywhere from no shedding to say moderate shedding. they are cute enough to put up with it. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if I were close enough and could afford to, I'd drive up and take a pup myself! Doxies are about the only little dogs I really would live with (they are still hound dogs in mini version), and bigger hounds and retrievers are also favorites of mine. Alas, no word on our possible adoptee still...should I give up? I am having a hard time letting it go, but I don't know what else I can do at this point...I did find another one on another site, but I can't afford the fees for that one. I guess I just don't understand how these things work. Seems DD and I may be going to a different agency to see if she can find one she falls in love with.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

As I was looking at Lurker's scarf, I discovered that I apparently do not buy much solid colored yarn. (I love the color of your scarf Julie, please dont take this wrong.) Most everything I have (like 98%) has more than one color or at least more than one shade if the same color. Even the cotton yarns I buy for dish cloths have more than one color. Funny, when I next have free time lol I will have to see if I can figure out why I am that way? Do you all have a preference of solid color or multi?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just off to jump (no, make that creep) into a bath to soak my weary bones! Spent the day helping my friend to move house and boy am I feeling my age!! I seem to be able to keep moving at the time, but when I stop......ouch!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> *Why when you are typing a post does it just vanish and how can you recover. I end up having to cut & paste from Word. How do you darken a name & how do you get it under your reply?
> There are so many on this forum who know just the right thing to say to bring us enlightenment, encouragement, or comfort. Just to name a fewSam, Jynx, Marianne, & Daralene. *You will never know how very much your posts mean to us and how much they touch our soulGod bless you all and this forum
> ............... Hugs and love to you all.


You are doing just fine. Some of us have worked on computer for a few decades--I started in the late 80's or whenever it was that windows first came out. Before that I worked in the Engineering Dept of General Mills (a very long time ago) and they knew I liked learning new things so I got to try the really huge computers that made punch cards. So don't feel bad there is a lot to learn. To bold a sentence when quoting someone just put [ b ] in front of the sentence and [ /b ] at the end (without the spaces).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry sorlenna - but at least you know - they sure took long enough.

you need to come up and look at my pups.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Why when you are typing a post does it just vanish and how can you recover. I end up having to cut & paste from Word. How do you darken a name & how do you get it under your reply?
> There are so many on this forum who know just the right thing to say to bring us enlightenment, encouragement, or comfort. Just to name a fewSam, Jynx, Marianne, & Daralene. You will never know how very much your posts mean to us and how much they touch our soulGod bless you all and this forum
> Daralenecongrats on GS and the beautiful yarn. I am so glad you found such a wonderful knitting guild
> ...
> ...


Occasionally, Bulldog, when I hit the shift key a lot goes blue, and if I don't get there fast enough it vanishes- I don't know if this is a quirk of my vaio laptop- sometimes I find the cursor has shifted and the typing is ending up in unexpected places. And sometimes when I log out- I find what I had lost on 'top' of my 'wallpaper'.
Would still love to see a photo of you!
And thank you for your encouraging words!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you have been treated horrorably by the adoption agency - they could at least have the decency to call one way or the other.
> 
> any of the three pups would make an excellent pet - they are very much a people dog. they will get big - maybe standard poodle/black lab size - and contrary to popular belief - they will shed somewhat - just like anyother dog - anywhere from no shedding to say moderate shedding. they are cute enough to put up with it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think you have been treated horrorably by the adoption agency - they could at least have the decency to call one way or the other.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i buy what catches my eye. for detailed pattern work i think solid or softly fading hues of color into each other (same color) work the best - it allows the pattern to show through. a varigated yarn sometimes overpowers the pattern.

imho

sam



Pup lover said:


> As I was looking at Lurker's scarf, I discovered that I apparently do not buy much solid colored yarn. (I love the color of your scarf Julie, please dont take this wrong.) Most everything I have (like 98%) has more than one color or at least more than one shade if the same color. Even the cotton yarns I buy for dish cloths have more than one color. Funny, when I next have free time lol I will have to see if I can figure out why I am that way? Do you all have a preference of solid color or multi?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> As I was looking at Lurker's scarf, I discovered that I apparently do not buy much solid colored yarn. (I love the color of your scarf Julie, please dont take this wrong.) Most everything I have (like 98%) has more than one color or at least more than one shade if the same color. Even the cotton yarns I buy for dish cloths have more than one color. Funny, when I next have free time lol I will have to see if I can figure out why I am that way? Do you all have a preference of solid color or multi?


I would be the opposite- I buy mostly solid colours- but I have had a number of Fair Isle projects, in recent years, and I don't want random colour changes. I have recently been gifted variegated cotton- and rather like it- but like Sam enjoy it with short rows.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i buy what catches my eye. for detailed pattern work i think solid or softly fading hues of color into each other (same color) work the best - it allows the pattern to show through. a varigated yarn sometimes overpowers the pattern.
> 
> imho
> 
> ...


It's interesting to see how tastes run--I do buy a lot of solid colors, but I also have a great deal of heathered yarns in my stash--the subtle changes appeal to me. I generally buy variegated sparingly, with something in mind when I do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try the pattern posted earlier by Helen Duffy on Ravelry next. Uses fingering weight so I expect it to go slower. Thank you; it is a learning process for me.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...scanned quickly through posts; probably missed a bunch.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


Sorlenna, what a huge disappointment. I sure can't understand why other than she wants it for herself. I hope you find a precious baby just right for you.

Thank you for the book you mentioned on entrelac. I will have to check into that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just off to jump (no, make that creep) into a bath to soak my weary bones! Spent the day helping my friend to move house and boy am I feeling my age!! I seem to be able to keep moving at the time, but when I stop......ouch!


Kate, you are such a dear to help with this move. Am I mixing you up with someone else, but didn't you help someone with a move a few months ago too? Hope you get to see this friend often and sit out when it gets warm again and enjoy the view.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you for the book you mentioned on entrelac. I will have to check into that.


I find youtube videos helpful, but I prefer to work with a printed page on my lap, as my couch is more comfortable for knitting than the desk chair. I hope it works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, sorry you are losing text. It is so frustrating. :x Seems like many of us have the same problem and Lurker is finding hers out on the wall paper sometimes. Computer wall paper that is.  

Thanks for the compliments on GS. Can you tell I popped a few buttons. He is the one we almost lost to MRSA. It got into the bone and he has big scars on his arm from wrist to elbow and has actually healed beautifully. We are just so lucky to have him still. I used to feel like my soul was flying when I sang and now I will again when he sings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the book you mentioned on entrelac. I will have to check into that.
> ...


How very true. I could watch a video and then take the book with me and save me running back to the computer. Yes, much more comfortable. Seems even when I take lessons I need to review. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is interesting how variegated yarn works. Sometimes I like it and sometimes not. Just saw a sweater where the yarn changed like every two rows and was a little too much. Extreme changes. I do like it though, just that the one lace mohair scarf in black with bronze turned out looking like an animal print, which I didn't like. After I made it into a cowl I didn't mind it so much. I imagine it turns out differently depending on the size of the row.

I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.

Use a lot of solids but like both.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna we should just jump in my SUV and drive to Sam's and each pick out a pup or two! I know Pontuf would love a couple.Wish Ohio wasn't so far away!

I am so sad that the foster mother has treated you so poorly. It's hard to understand why someone would keep at person hanging on so long and so inconsiderate. Such awful emotional abuse! I'm only on page 88 and I'm hoping when I catch up you have better news

Purl - I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. My heart goes out to you.

Now I'm going to try to catch up with the rest of you. See you in the 90's...

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if I were close enough and could afford to, I'd drive up and take a pup myself! Doxies are about the only little dogs I really would live with (they are still hound dogs in mini version), and bigger hounds and retrievers are also favorites of mine. Alas, no word on our possible adoptee still...should I give up? I am having a hard time letting it go, but I don't know what else I can do at this point...I did find another one on another site, but I can't afford the fees for that one. I guess I just don't understand how these things work. Seems DD and I may be going to a different agency to see if she can find one she falls in love with.
> 
> I am sure my daddy would love that pie--lemon is his favorite. I don't plan to make it, but it sure looks delicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.


That's the yarn I used for the blue/green/white socks I posted earlier--depending on the stitch count and needle size, you get different patterns. I'd like to play around with that some more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been invited to lunch :thumbup: :thumbup:, so won't be able to read all the posts this morning. Just wanted to jump in quickly and say to all to be safe, no more falls please and so sorry that 5 lost her computer.. so HATE it when that happens :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DREAMWEAVER
> 
> ...


Marianne, hope you had a wonderful lunch.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jynx. So glad the black clouds have blown away, and you can look forward to good health in the coming year. :thumbup:   (Now to put a spell on your brother.) :roll: :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check these out - sam

http://www.sundarayarn.com/collections/shades-of-grey


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check these out - sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/collections/shades-of-grey


Oh those are so dangerous, I should not have clicked on the link. 
Bad, bad bad fingers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Happy Birthday, Jynx. So glad the black clouds have blown away, and you can look forward to good health in the coming year. :thumbup:   (Now to put a spell on your brother.) :roll: :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> check these out - sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/collections/shades-of-grey


Oh, so gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


Wow, I will have to go back and look. Maybe last week?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tonight there will be meteor showers. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bulldog, sorry you are losing text. It is so frustrating. :x Seems like many of us have the same problem and Lurker is finding hers out on the wall paper sometimes. Computer wall paper that is.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on GS. Can you tell I popped a few buttons. He is the one we almost lost to MRSA. It got into the bone and he has big scars on his arm from wrist to elbow and has actually healed beautifully. We are just so lucky to have him still. I used to feel like my soul was flying when I sang and now I will again when he sings.


This vanishing business may not be your computer but your provider service may be affected by all the sun flares that are occurring frequently--they interfere with Satellite reception. I've noticed strange things happening too where for a short while something cannot be pulled up or goes awry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I put the Rosemary Drysdale Entrelac book in my wish list on Amazon. It lets you look inside and I never knew how many different things could be done with entrelac. She even has it with leaves, etc. Great book. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


I think I found it on your blog. There's a hat too. Is that what you are talking about? It worked out to be a great geometric pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


No, that was done with two yarns (and I think I still need to fix that hat pattern...yikes). These were socks for me--let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Er...I've talked way too much since then; couldn't find it with a quick scan of the posts, but I think it was last week's party where I posted the picture...will look again after supper if you don't find it. He's decided he doesn't want to go out, so I'm doing burgers and fries here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> 
> Use a lot of solids but like both.


here is a dress I am making for my grand daughter - is this the yarn? it is bernat baby jacquard -- I just love it . I am adding to other colors as highlights. I just have the sleeves to do now. Making a little shell to go with it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


Beautiful dress! I really like the looks of that. Always said it was a good thing I didnt have girls cause theyd be spoilt rotten and I would be in the poor house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


that is a very clever effect for the floral- she is going to look adorable in that dress!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful yarns Sam. I take at least 2-3 of each! Dream on....


thewren said:


> check these out - sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/collections/shades-of-grey


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a masterpiece Designer. So you say the yarn makes the little flowers as you knit? Who makes it?



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> check these out - sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/collections/shades-of-grey


ooooohhhh, silky merino...

**
designer1234 - that is adorable & great colors!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker meant to mention earlier today that I really love your new avatar. You look positively stunning!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a masterpiece Designer. So you say the yarn makes the little flowers as you knit? Who makes it?
> 
> It is *bernat baby jacquard* -- 3 or 4 different colors. It us quite a fine weight so lots of knitting. Very pretty. I just had some orange and green exactly the same color - and she wants a ruffle so I crochet shells. She is growing so fast I hope she can still wear it - although I made it pretty big for her.
> Actually, I bought it in walmart here in Calgary, Canada -- I imagine there are lots of places selling it in the US.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


That is a lovely dress, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

designer - is this your pattern or could you tell me where to get the pattern.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I showed the picture to my DD the college student and she thought is was beautiful also. Im going to look for some of that yarn; haven't found it locally yet but again didn't know the brand.



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That is a masterpiece Designer. So you say the yarn makes the little flowers as you knit? Who makes it?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker meant to mention earlier today that I really love your new avatar. You look positively stunning!


Gwen, you are too kind!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna, does the pattern change depending on what you knit or does each particular design color have it's own unique design? I am facinated by it. By the way I remember you posting those sock; they are great.

Also, so sorry you didn't get the puppy but I know there is one that is meant just for you out there. It really was rude they way you were treated by the woman too.



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love hats but usually looks so frumpy in them so I rarely wear one. Looks like you're headed to a tea party....oops...you're at a tea party! LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker meant to mention earlier today that I really love your new avatar. You look positively stunning!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love hats but usually looks so frumpy in them so I rarely wear one. Looks like you're headed to a tea party....oops...you're at a tea party! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to go eat dinner; will check back in later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jynx! I hope your day was finlled with happiness and lots of gifts!

Sorlenna, I am so sorry that you didn't get the puppy. Keep checking as there are a lot of babies that need a forever home. I do not think the foster parent treated you in a kind and considerate manner. Did you ask her why she chose the other applicant? That could be insightful. I just know in my heart that you will find the right puppy for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna, does the pattern change depending on what you knit or does each particular design color have it's own unique design? I am facinated by it. By the way I remember you posting those sock; they are great.
> 
> Also, so sorry you didn't get the puppy but I know there is one that is meant just for you out there. It really was rude they way you were treated by the woman too.
> 
> ...


It changes according to the size around the item is--fewer stitches makes it one way, while more makes it different. I think there were 60 around those socks--so I got more of a geometric pattern than flowers.

I guess I just don't understand how these things work...I was led to believe I was the only one who applied, but I wasn't. They chose the people they felt were best, and that's all I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, does the pattern change depending on what you knit or does each particular design color have it's own unique design? I am facinated by it. By the way I remember you posting those sock; they are great.
> ...


I would be thinking twice before trying those people in the future!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


I'm so sorry to hear about not getting the puppy.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this dress and the colors are fantastic. Great job!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/F2055D53BA14?z=9
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I am feeling a bit down today - 3 years ago today our son passed away with esophagael cancer. The time has gone by so quickly. I just want to thank you all for the welcome I have received since I started visiting the Tea Party. This was the first place I visited this morning.
> 
> We are heading out the door- Pat (dh) is taking me out for breakfast - he is my blessing - since Rob died Pat has had his mitral and aortic valves replaced and I nearly lost him too- I am thankful every second for the fact that he is doing so well and is himself again. So well that he doesn't have to see his cardiologist for another year. It is a miracle. So good things and bad things happen in our lives. We just do the best we can.
> 
> Once again thanks to you all for the kindness you have shown me. Designer


Designer, as others in this group have lost children I'm sure they can very much share those feelings. I've sat at Ben's bedside not knowing if he would make it again this time, I've been blessed that he continues to "make" it. My heart goes out to you and to Lurker also, I know there are others that have lost a child, but I cannot recall their names. My thoughts, my prayers are with each of you especially this time of year. 
My Dad passed away 2 years ago today. All I can trust and believe is that he along with my Brother and many, many others are in such a better place than we are, no more pain, no more worries, they are angels with our Father. The stars that shine brightly in the night skies are the stepping stones to heaven, when they twinkle an angel is smiling down on us. (This is a tale my Nanny Mc would tell my brother and I) Now when I see a star "twinkling" I will just smile and say I love you too Dad, or Tom.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> your tension looks great Gwen, given this is a learning project- I tried magic loop, but found it cumbersome , as you say each to his/her own! My last dpn FO [finished object] was about a 3 ply- so very different from what you are doing!
> Good work!
> I must complete the fingerless glove I started for myself in the winter- the yarn is an 8 ply- I think that is about worsted weight- so a bit slower than yours!


I have been gifted a class this Saturday on using the magic loop to make a pair of leg warmers. I've wanted to learn this but just have a hard time understanding, a local LYS is having a free class (yarn has to bought there) The shop called and it seems someone stopped in today and paid for the required yarn, they did not want their name given. C is going to Mom sit for me :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


So sorry Sorlenna {{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}} We are all disappointed along with you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been gifted a class this Saturday on using the magic loop to make a pair of leg warmers. I've wanted to learn this but just have a hard time understanding, a local LYS is having a free class (yarn has to bought there) The shop called and it seems someone stopped in today and paid for the required yarn, they did not want their name given. C is going to Mom sit for me :thumbup:[/quote]

How cool is that! You have your very own Guardian Angel! Can't wait to see the pattern. My DD wants some and I am thinking that could be one of her Christmas presents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They gave a pattern on the receipt for the round skeins:
> one skein makes a fitting cowl:
> CO 80 sts. w US size 8 or 5mm 16 in. circular
> Purl 1st row
> ...


Ooh pretty. I love both the color and the cables.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have been gifted a class this Saturday on using the magic loop to make a pair of leg warmers. I've wanted to learn this but just have a hard time understanding, a local LYS is having a free class (yarn has to bought there) The shop called and it seems someone stopped in today and paid for the required yarn, they did not want their name given. C is going to Mom sit for me :thumbup:


How cool is that! You have your very own Guardian Angel! Can't wait to see the pattern. My DD wants some and I am thinking that could be one of her Christmas presents.[/quote]

Pammie, I'll try to post a picture I'm having the worse luck with cameras this year. But C doesn't know that she is getting a new Olympus for Christmas :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm saving up for a Digital SLR so want the Cannon, but Nikon is tempting also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a wonderful lunch today at Longhorn Steakhouse. They have the best French Onion Soup with a Chicken Strawberry salad served with a Raspberry Vinaigrette dressing. I had wonderful company and a fantastic meal. We went shopping afterwards, was a nice break and a beautiful day! 
Mom is hoping to be able to go out to finish up her shopping, (she always picks up candies for the boys stockings) Really not sure if she will be up to it, but at least she wants to try and that's a very good thing. :thumbup: 
Sam, I haven't forgotten the Fruit Cake cookie recipe, Mom gave me the wrong notebook. Now she can't remember where she put them. (Mom has handwritten her family recipes in the stenographer type spiral note books) She keeps them in her room so she can make suggestions for me to make for her. (Mainly sweets of course) ;-) 
I need to try to finish up this scarf if I can, really want to make one more before Christmas. It's a paid pattern and from a book, but I'll find it online so I can at least post a link to the book. (I bought this one at Joanne's)
Take care my friends, sleep well, knit often and have a blast whatever you do :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers to all.
M.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook


So good to see you drop by Ceili!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam- It is mine, and it isn't a pattern, or I would share it. I just measured her around the waist and started knitting the skirt and then added the band and the top and the ruffle.



thewren said:


> designer - is this your pattern or could you tell me where to get the pattern.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorienna --- They are gorgeous. I think the blue is lovely. great job. Shirley



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook
> ...


Thanks, Julie! Love your new avatar, actually, I've loved them all!

I'm always here, but I type all day at work, so don't feel much like typing at home. But I follow each and every one of you. Oh, no! now I sound like a stalker! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


It is nice to know you are around though! How is Flockie? I guess she too is pretty busy! How is your arm holding up after the break- that was so unfortunate! And no doubt is part of the reason you don't type after work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Sorlenna, so sorry about the pup, strange that they didn't tell you more sooner. 

Designer, love the dress, I'm doing a jumper right now with the same yarn different color. 

Ceili, great to see you, hope you are doing well. 

Well, I'm all caught up for another day, yay! I'm off to bed now, been a long day. Here's a pic of the sky this morning on the way to Colorado.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/F2055D53BA14?z=9
> 
> sam


I DID IT! That was a challenge and it was pretty much trial and error... but cool.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

celli - it has been far too long since we have seen you - hope all is well in your life - do stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Ceili said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely more talent than i have. she is one lucky little girl.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- It is mine, and it isn't a pattern, or I would share it. I just measured her around the waist and started knitting the skirt and then added the band and the top and the ruffle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful picture poledra - thanks for sharing.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Sorlenna, so sorry about the pup, strange that they didn't tell you more sooner.
> 
> Designer, love the dress, I'm doing a jumper right now with the same yarn different color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I went to my book marks it was on page 120 from November 9ths tea party, apparently that was split because of the number of pages and it wont let me get to it either. Wonder how many other book marks I have lost because they ended up splitting something? Sam,...any advice on this? I guess I will have to start copying and pasting into another program for things I want to keep.


 Shoot... I didn't realize you could lose bookmarks (rather acces to the thread..) I just thought you couldn't add to a locked thread... Cut and paste does not work well for me...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Jynx! Hope you have a fabulous day and year ahead!
> 
> DS that went to Arkansas is coming home to stay. Mixed feelings about this, settled into it just being me and DH quick and we were enjoying it.


Thanks....

I surely understand the feelings. One of my old bosses had a great plan. When his girls came home from school, they were given 3 months free... then they had to pay $100. a month rent and it went up every month or so... $200. $300. etc. Eventually, the kids were paying enough for an apartment and moved out... (Dad gave them all the rent money as a housewarming gift.) Hard to do without a job though.... My nephew (24 and a degree in literature) has just started a job as a barista, pouring coffee in a pie shop.... A guy's got to do, what a guy's got to do.........


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on GS. Can you tell I popped a few buttons. He is the one we almost lost to MRSA. It got into the bone and he has big scars on his arm from wrist to elbow and has actually healed beautifully. 

Daralene, Jim has just recovered from MRSA. It was also in the bone. This was 15 months following his triple bypass. I thank God every day that DH lived through it all.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Flockie is great! It's so nice to have someone in the office that I have something in common with AND is an asset to the office altogether. The wrist is pretty good, although it wish the arthritis hadn't set in quite so soon. I can knit, type, and hook my bra behind my back, though. What else does a woman need, right?

Just had a cable in my harmony interchangables pull right out of the join in the middle of a row, so I've been spending the evening picking up the stitches and switching the cable. Hate when that happens - but disaster averted, all is well! And now it's time for bed.


Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Designer wrote:
here is a dress I am making for my grand daughter - is this the yarn? it is bernat highlights. I just have the sleeves to do now. Making a little shell to go with it.[/quote]

Designer, this little dress is just beautiful. Your GD is so lucky to have such a talented grandmother. I am sure you will nurture any of her creative skills. You do such awesome work. So inspiring... Just cannot praise you enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Happy Birthday, Jynx. So glad the black clouds have blown away, and you can look forward to good health in the coming year. :thumbup:   (Now to put a spell on your brother.) :roll: :wink:


Thanks..... and Please Do!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


Sorlenna, the socks are so different yet so pretty I love them. Sure encourages me on learning to knit socks


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marianne wrote:
My Dad passed away 2 years ago today. All I can trust and believe is that he along with my Brother and many, many others are such a better place than we are, no more pain, no more worries, they are angels with our Father. The stars that shine brightly in the night skies are the stepping stones to heaven, when they twinkle an angel is smiling down on us. (This is a tale my Nanny Mc would tell my brother and I) Now when I see a star "twinkling" I will just smile and say I love you too Dad, or Tom.[/quote]

This really touched my heart, Marianne. You always say just the perfect thing and it is always so full of love and compassion


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook


 Dear Heart... what a nice thing to say.

I'm missing the old stomping grounds right now... no snow.... no hockey.... no Frangos! (Well, no one has hockey and I ordered Frango's from Macy's - but still miss Chicago Christmas spirit...)

So glad your wrist is holding up well with all the typing... I'm having thumb issues from doing all these puzzles!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra.... That is one beautiful sky. I'm missing CO too... I'm hoping to come up in Spring for volleyball tourney in Denver but wuold love to have a winter visit...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, looks like I am the tail end of the day. I finished cleaning the house. All I lack is cleaning the oven and doing the floors.
Maybe first of next week. Got to go to Dr for followup tomorrow and run a few errands.
My darling DH lost the necklace with cross that I gave him over ten years ago during the time he was recovering from the osteomylitis & MRSA. He thought I lost it I'm sure. I went to our local jeweler and ordered him another one just like it (was much more costly since gold has gone up). As I was cleaning his computer room today, I just decided to look in his jewelry case. Guess what I found. He is thrilled and so am I. I was worried as to how we were going to pay for the new one. Called the jeweler immediately to cancel the order. He was very understanding.

Then tonight I find that my laptop is cracked (the plastic covering) in two places. I moved it off my desk to sit my sewing machine there (my GD is in my sewing room now!) to make some Christmas gifts. Discovered tonight my cat was jumping on top of my laptop to jump up on top of chest of drawers, then jumping back down on my computer, so guess he is the reason it is cracked. I am just sick. DH gave it to me when I had to be in bed so long with my back.

Off to bed...Will check in tomorrow


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FINALLY! I'm caught up..... 

Thanks one and all for all the lovely birthday wishes. It never ceases to amaze... the friendship and caring on this site. I did stop to remember those on here who were hurting today though... and knew they were in good and loving hands. Those wishes started and ended my day with a smile. It was a good day and we will celebrate with the family on Sat. as well. 
I did recieve a couple of cool gifts... DH found an addition to my village that is a herding dog working a small group of sheep. The dog looks like my "alley dog" that waits for me to bring treats each day...... One of my very special angels here on KP knit a beautiful shawlette for me and sent some heavenly yarn.... (Noro Silk Garden). I can't wait to use it...... 

I've been staying up all night the last couple of nights so I've taken a magic sleeping potion and the eyes are finally closing.... Good night to all and to all a good night....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think cases would be replaceable.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Then tonight I find that my laptop is cracked (the plastic covering) in two places. I moved it off my desk to sit my sewing machine there (my GD is in my sewing room now!) to make some Christmas gifts. Discovered tonight my cat was jumping on top of my laptop to jump up on top of chest of drawers, then jumping back down on my computer, so guess he is the reason it is cracked. I am just sick. DH gave it to me when I had to be in bed so long with my back.
> 
> Off to bed...Will check in tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seems everyone is in bed - have an idea myfanwy doesn't even have the first loaf of the day started. so guess i might as well feed the puppies and go to bed.

sold one tonight - two left. wish i had a crate - it is cold outside - hope they are cuddled up in the dog house.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Frango Mints originated at MarsallFields Chicago. Macy's purchased Marshall Fields ad changed the stores to Macy's.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> seems everyone is in bed - have an idea myfanwy doesn't even have the first loaf of the day started. so guess i might as well feed the puppies and go to bed.
> 
> sold one tonight - two left. wish i had a crate - it is cold outside - hope they are cuddled up in the dog house.
> 
> sam


Two is better than three! and there is still time before Christmas- here's hoping! Yes it is too early for me to be doing the bread- we just got in at 10 pm, from the church Christmas party- Fale was singing, with a group of the older men- his outgoing ways are making him friends, all of which is good! We had a lolly scramble- amazing how the kids love that- some have some very fine voices.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Just off to jump (no, make that creep) into a bath to soak my weary bones! Spent the day helping my friend to move house and boy am I feeling my age!! I seem to be able to keep moving at the time, but when I stop......ouch!
> ...


Yes it was my friend's daughter who hasn't been keeping well. I'm getting to be an expert packer and mover!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love hats but usually looks so frumpy in them so I rarely wear one. Looks like you're headed to a tea party....oops...you're at a tea party! LOL
> 
> I'm the same with hats. As my grandmother used to say, "I haven't got the face for a hat," and I know exactly what she meant! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been gifted a class this Saturday on using the magic loop to make a pair of leg warmers. I've wanted to learn this but just have a hard time understanding, a local LYS is having a free class (yarn has to bought there) The shop called and it seems someone stopped in today and paid for the required yarn, they did not want their name given. C is going to Mom sit for me :thumbup:


What a lovely thing for someone to do...........and you deserve it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only one on here at the moment,(it's 10am here) I suppose most of you will be in bed - I think it's about 5/6am with you Sam and about 11pm with Lurker. Anyway, won't be on for the next 2 days as I'm off to Bristol with the girls I used to work with, a late big birthday trip. I was really looking forward to it, but I'm not feeling 100% this morning - hopefully it's just aches and pains from yesterday's flit. Anyhow I'm going and I'll be fine - mind over matter! I hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll catch up with you all on Monday at the new KTP.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


What a darling dress! 
Too bad my granddaughter is now 19. It would have been nice to find that when she was little (but then she was hard on everything when she was little so it probably would have been trashed).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if I were close enough and could afford to, I'd drive up and take a pup myself! Doxies are about the only little dogs I really would live with (they are still hound dogs in mini version), and bigger hounds and retrievers are also favorites of mine. Alas, no word on our possible adoptee still...should I give up? I am having a hard time letting it go, but I don't know what else I can do at this point...I did find another one on another site, but I can't afford the fees for that one. I guess I just don't understand how these things work. Seems DD and I may be going to a different agency to see if she can find one she falls in love with.
> 
> Hi....so sorry to hear that you haven't heard anything on adopting a dog. My friend here in Illinois works with a dachsund rescue shelter -- I can get you her information if you wish. They are always looking for adopting parents and the group is probably nationwide.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sad for you....but at least now you can move forward. I still think she was very inconsiderate to keep you waiting so long to hear.



Sorlenna said:


> We don't get the dog. I just got a call.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I the first one on here this Friday a.m.? Had a very busy day yesterday. Did all the laundry and got most of the Christmas cards written out -- I have family all over and Christmas is the time for us to catch up..we're not fond of the prepared letters so each person gets a personal note so it takes a lot of time. But, it's well worth it because there are so many nice notes and pictures that come here too. This afternoon, I cut my GS's hair so he'll look very handsome in the Christmas pictures. We had Hungarian goulash for dinner with homemade rolls. I found a breadmaker at Tuesday Morning and have been baking bread like a fiend.

More candy making this weekend -- I also make the peanut brittle in the microwave -- I've changed the recipe to use dry roasted peanuts versus the raw ones though. I am also making anise squares which was a favorite for me to make each year while growing up....don't know why, but I do prefer to make that on the stove. Guess I could try in in the microwave too? Hmmm?

Will finish up all the blocking and threading the yarn ends on the homemade Christmas items and get those wrapped. Then only have to wrap the store bought ones. Only have two more gifts and stocking stuffers (tooth brushes, socks, lip balm, etc.) to purchase and then I'm done. 

Good news on my sister's breast cancer scare - there were so few cancer cells that the needle biopsies got most of them --- she'll have some minor surgery today to remove the rest to get good healthy tissue margins and then possibly ratiation for 5 weeks. I'm headed to FL after the holidays to spend some time with her -- my DD will be off from work so I'll have a vacation from being full-time Grandma for a week.

Have a great day everyone - am enjoying reading the posts and each one strikes a familiar note....I recently purchased some of the Bernat jacquard yarn and can't wait to get started on it - love the sky pictures -- love the ruffled dress and socks...nice to gather around the computer with friends.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

[quote=Designer1234Yes-- I painted the chickadee on fabric a few years ago. 
Each of us has a talent and the main thing is that whatever it is - we enjoy doing it. Whether it be cooking, gardening, sewing, keeping a beautiful house, mothering, and on and on --

i say this all the time, when someone compliments me on something i have painted or created. i don't think of myself as extra talented,i concider all who are great cooks a very talented person, (i try, just not my thing and i am ok with it, so i am talented in other things) my cousin is the best cook and she just does it naturally. so thats a talent i say. i also love the chickadee. yrs ago, i painted on fabric, t shirts, sweat shirts, you name it. i still have some i have kept, gonna make a pillow out of one sweat shirt. i like to try diff. stuff an see if i want to do more, thats just always been my thing, but i have always painted, with diff mediums, i take breaks and go back to it, but its part of my dna. i admire all works of art and knitting/crocheting/needlework is right up there. i have a close friend who is a master at cross stitching, and she has created some works of art. i also have some punch tin works she did for me yrs ago, so neat.
i wanted to comment on everyone who has had a loss, friend/family. its hard, monday will be the birthday of my best friend of 40 yrs who passed away 4 yrs ago. still miss her so much. i sometimes think this can't be so, she was so young to go, the other 3 of us (besties from school) always hung out together and still managed to get together every month or so for a girls nite out, we always imagined ourselves as old ladies (like you see on the front of cards) one day, still hanging out. so you never forget, just remember all the good times and enjoy. you can't forget and must'nt because folks like that are sent to you as a blessing and are so worth the memories.
don't remember if i mentioned i went to see dad yesterday at the N home. he was in the lunch room eating breakfast with 2 other guys (they were a chatty bunch) i took a couple biscuits from hardees and my own coffee, he was surprised to see me so early, i have decided i like visiting him at that time, i miss eating meals with him. we stayed and people watched after he finished eating, i took my knitting along and did that for a while, a lady across from us, very sharp 93 yr old, dad said was talking to me about what i was working on. she was so dressed for the day and had her make up on also. i thought tht was so neat. dad said she is very sharp and i could see she was very intune with what was going on around her. the other 2 gents at dads table, carried on great conversations and dad listened and was tickled at one of them about something he said and razzed him a bit. this is the dad i grew up with. always picking at me about something, anyway, when all were gone, we went down to the bird averiary and sat there and watched them for a while i put the big screen tv in that area on tvland and we sat there a while, its very quiet in that area, its where mom did her rehab. also there is a patio area outside the big wall of doors and windows, so dad enjoyed that area. anyway, didn't mean t write a book. everyone have a good day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to work this one - why don't you join me.
> ...


I also managed to finish, took me 52 minutes, :lol: but then Mom did interrupt several times.. she was amazed at the shapes of the pieces :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


That's it Designer, and your granddaughter will love it. Is that your pattern? If you've already answered that I will see it as I catch up.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will have to order some and start a year ahead. Of course, I will be knitting that Alice Starmore Aran for next year too. I will have to order some of that Bernat baby yarn. Quite amazing how it works out to the flowers and leaves.

Sorlenna, I had dinner with my son last night and then we went shopping for my GS birthday. DS had done all this research on line regarding these Skylander characters online and then checked to make sure what his son already had so that we didn't duplicate. Thank goodness he went with me to help me. I didn't have time to search for the socks but I remember peach and I think green socks. Might not be the right ones. It's off to the eye doctor now as my pressures were way up last week. If DH isn't on the computer working when I get back I will check for them. Interested to see how they work out on a smaller row.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Sam and all the KTP!! Contrary to popular belief, I have not fallen off the planet. I have been baby-sitting from 7AM to 5PM every weekday and spend weekends trying to catch up on laundry, a little housework and grocery shopping. I read the KTP every day but don't have much time to say anything.
My little granddaughter that I'm baby sitting has really grown a lot. She is now 8 months old and about 8.5 lbs. - not bad for starting at 1lb.6oz.!
I'm now off to sew. I always make PJs for my grandchildren for Christmas, so this year I have to sew for 10. I have 4 made and will probably get 2 more done today - I pick the really easy patterns and they go fast.
I have about a month off from my sitting duties, so after I get the pajamas done, maybe I'll have more time to talk with you all. Much love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


Thank you sooooo much Sorlenna. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Quite interesting as socks, different but quite beautiful. So it really does make a difference as to the length of the row. Worked out quite beautiful but don't see the flowers, perhaps geometric. Or is that my eyes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's the brand I used for my socks. I'll just upload the picture again.


Oh no, I meant to do an update but did a send


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > your tension looks great Gwen, given this is a learning project- I tried magic loop, but found it cumbersome , as you say each to his/her own! My last dpn FO [finished object] was about a 3 ply- so very different from what you are doing!
> ...


Every time I try and use Magic Loop I have to do a review. Short term memory must be going. Once you get it, it really works, but getting it right is important. I always forget something and it is quite awkward, then I do the review and it works. :thumbup:

Know it was a sad day, the day you lost your dad and now the anniversary of that day. I like your thoughts about the stars. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Jynx! Truly one of my heroes here on KP. I wish for everything good to come to you! From your old stomping grounds in DuPage/Kane/Cook


Hi Ceili. Always nice to hear from you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam- It is mine, and it isn't a pattern, or I would share it. I just measured her around the waist and started knitting the skirt and then added the band and the top and the ruffle.
> Making a little shell to go with it.


I hope someday to get to that level of knitting and understanding. That is what makes a Designer. :thumbup: You could definitely sell that but I'm sure it takes loads and loads of time to get the pattern down on paper.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning :-D So nice to see friends back for a quick visit again. Hope to see you more in the coming months :thumbup: 
Mom is in a good place this morning so hopefully we will be able to venture out to finish up her shopping. This next week will be a busy time for everyone here.. taking the little dogs in for bath and hair trims so they look pretty when the boys come home. The little girls don't receive much attention from them, they seem to dote on the bigger dogs, but Mom, C and I will keep them in our lap so they don't feel left out. My Tootsie will curl up next to me in my chair, her favorite place, but when she sees my needles in my lap she will jump down and lay in her bed next to the chair. 
I need to refresh a few of my spices and purchase more vanilla in order to make all the cookies this week. C is making Spanakopita or as she calls it Spinach Pie for a get together on Christmas Eve. Please don't ask for the recipe, LOL.. it is in Greek she can translate enough to prepare it (she makes it every year) but I can ask if she would write it out if someone really wants it. I know it is full of Feta Cheese, Spinach, scallions, onion and the crust is Filo dough. I won't be enjoying this because of the Feta and the Spinach but it sounds wonderful. 
I found the book with the Fruit cake cookies and will post it this evening. That's a promise! 
Have a wonderful day.. be safe in all that you do ;-) 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
M.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

First of all, happy belated birthday, Jynx!

Good morning from Minnesota! Another storm is heading our way this weekend...sounds like this will be more of a rain event (in December?) Most of the snow we got last weekend has melted, with the upper 30 and 40 degree F. temps. we've had this past week - crazy!

I've been knitting away on my owl coffee cup cozies. I have 8 done and before all is said and done, I need 32! I need them at different times and only need 10 cover cover the immediate family so we will see how it goes. 

I will be interested in the homemande Frango-type mint recipe. I love to try to recreate flavors like that 

I will hit the grocery store and Michaels this afternoon (right next door to each other, where I am) and pick up a few things from each place. Dear husband has a vacation day on Monday. I'm hoping we can finish up the Christmas shopping. We know what we want to purchase, just have to get out and get it done. Sounds like we are heading to dear son's house and dear husband will do a little electrical work. Dear son and dear daughter-in-law purchased an over-the-stove microwave for their own Christmas present. Dear husband will run electrical into the cupboard above the stove and will then drill a hole in the bottom of the cupboard for the cord for the microwave to run up into and plug in. It will be too heavy of a job for just the two of us to be able to mount the microwave but he can drill the holes for the bracket and get that put up. We are getting together with them, for a little Christmas cheer, on the 22nd so hopefully it will be quick work for dear son and a strong neighbor man to hold up the microwave while dear husband does the rest. This has Laurel & Hardy written all over it and things usually do not go well the first time so I'm hoping that Monday he can get all the kinks worked out (while dear son and dear daughter-in-law are at work)  I usually end up having to hold the flash light or be the assistant to hand dear husband the appropriate screw driver or whatever - ha! I think I'd rather knit    

Time to make myself my "cuppa" and go over my baking list to see if I need to pick up anything else while at the store this afternoon. 

My girlfriend asked me to make her newly engaged son and fiance some Christmas stockings for her to give them for Christmas, 2013. She wants them BIG. The stockings she currently has (that she informed me she is keeping) are 32 inches long and almost 7 inches wide, when laid flat on the table to measure. I have an old pattern from 1975 (McCalls pattern, I think) that should work. She wants it fair isle with all kinds of things on it and wants the background white with an icy blue, navy blue and hunter green for colors. I'm confident I can stitch in the figures (or duplicate stitch them over the top) but I'm wondering if anyone has a HUGE Christmas stocking pattern, in the above dimensions, they wouldn't mind sharing? I've been searching on-line but get so bogged down with all kinds of other things that pop up in my search. If anyone has a very large stocking pattern that they would share (32 inches long from cuff to toe by 7 inches-14 inches circumference?), I'd be most appreciative!!!! OR, point me in the right direction of a stocking pattern to purchase on-line  From my girlfriend's description, her socks are made with regular worsted weight, 4-ply yarn (I'm thinking Red Heart Super Saver?) Here is the photo she sent me.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm missing the old stomping grounds right now... no snow.... no hockey.... no Frangos! (Well, no one has hockey and I ordered Frango's from Macy's - but still miss Chicago Christmas spirit...)


Obviously the coffee hasn't kicked in yet. I misread that as "no Fargo's"...

What is a Frangos?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm missing the old stomping grounds right now... no snow.... no hockey.... no Frangos! (Well, no one has hockey and I ordered Frango's from Macy's - but still miss Chicago Christmas spirit...)
> ...


The best-tasting chocolate mint candy...kind of like Andes mints but better...comes in a box like Fanny Farmer candy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the yarns that come out looking like little flowers for the little girl sweaters, etc. Haven't bought it yet but have seen it on here.
> ...


Good morning everyone. Angora/This is the first posting I opened to this morning and what a cute little dress! and I do like the little flowers yarn. Please share a pic with your GD wearing it when you are finished.

Here's something interesting--a new expensive coffee, just what we needed of course. It was one of MSNs pictures of the week and here are the processors--an elephant digested coffee that "ends" up being $50/cup. For a long time the most expensive coffee was Kopi Luwak, that was processed by a small animal called a civet who ate the coffee berries for it's fruit but did not digest the bean or seed and natives from Thailand would collect their feces and extract the coffee bean which made a delicious brew of coffee. Now you would think using a much larger animal would reduce the price???

Here's the picture--it's really quite beautiful.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Frangos are spectacular. When our local Daytons bought out Marshall Fields they didn't change the department store chain name to Marshall Fields right away but Frango mints were in the store immediately plus the brand "Fields" then later because Marshall Fields which was a stronger name nationally. The name was taken and then we know it later was sold to Macy's. These are fantastic chocolates and Macy's still has them!! Remnants of department stores past.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Great phohto of the Frangos, Ask4j! I only found the one I posted  We love our Frango mints!!!!! That is on the list of things to get on Monday...heading to the Mall of America on our way to dear son's house


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Great phohto of the Frangos, Ask4j! I only found the one I posted  We love our Frango mints!!!!! That is on the list of things to get on Monday...heading to the Mall of America on our way to dear son's house


You are obviously younger than me. I don't "shop" any more just graze the internet and specific places. But have a fun day MOA should be bustling and while you are there slip over to Ikea for lunch or a browse. I will be going there in the next few weeks to check out their kitchens. Hi to everyone else out there dunning your shopping shoes for a long day or week end.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Friday morning here, 8-ish, and I'm pleased to say I finished up the last sock last night, so I have done five pairs now and think I have the hang of a short row heel...still not crazy about them (short rows in general, all that purling), but I CAN do it! Now I'll take a look at some of the other patterns I've found with different types of heels and maybe try those after the last of the gifts are done; I have one more pair of fingerless mitts and three hats to go. I started on the long stocking cap (complete with Space Invaders, lol) DD has requested for a friend last night but have to get more sparkly red yarn to finish; Walmart probably has it, but Joanns is right around the corner if not. Then, I hope to get a Batman hat and a jester hat done...none too difficult, and I should be able to finish those pretty fast.

I made Bub a chocolate sugar-free cake and he had no sugar ice cream, so we had that after supper last night. It was pretty good--I've gotten to where I can hardly eat sugar any more myself, and that's a good thing, really. The kids plan to meet up on Sunday and I think we are going to lunch.

Someone sent me a link to the antique pattern library catalog...oh, what fun I'm going to have in there (as if I need more stuff to read/do!). I'll include the link but I take no responsibility for how much time you spend here! http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm
I have always been interested in the history of this stuff and love, love, love Victorian style crochet and knitting; I'm hoping I can find some things I can adapt.

Sam, I meant to tell you I spent a couple hours over on the puzzle site (shouldn't have, but what's done is done, heh)--did a couple with the lizards...quite a challenge.

We were set for a winter storm last night but we are only getting rain--the snow is at elevation and north/west of us, but YES for the wet stuff in whatever form it comes.

I must get moving here--lots to do today--and will check back later--hope to get a picture of all the socks together before they are sorted for gifts, etc.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY! I'm caught up.....
> 
> Thanks one and all for all the lovely birthday wishes. It never ceases to amaze... the friendship and caring on this site. I did stop to remember those on here who were hurting today though... and knew they were in good and loving hands. Those wishes started and ended my day with a smile. It was a good day and we will celebrate with the family on Sat. as well.
> I did recieve a couple of cool gifts... DH found an addition to my village that is a herding dog working a small group of sheep. The dog looks like my "alley dog" that waits for me to bring treats each day...... One of my very special angels here on KP knit a beautiful shawlette for me and sent some heavenly yarn.... (Noro Silk Garden). I can't wait to use it......
> ...


Glad you had a happy birthday dreamweaver, after all the trials you have been going through.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?
> 
> sam


Macy's bought Marshall Fields - who made the mint famous - after buying the company from a Seattle firm.

Both DH and I worked at Field's for a time... The candy was made on the 13th floor of the Chicago store. It smelled divine....

http://sweets.seriouseats.com/2010/04/frango-mints-chocolate-chicago-marshall-fields-store.html


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> The best-tasting chocolate mint little wrapped candy...kind of like Andes mints but better...comes in a box like Fanny Farmer candy


I will have to see if they are sold around here. In the meantime, I found the orange-flavored dark-chocolate balls that you smack on the table to break it into wedges. I haven't had that in ages.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > The best-tasting chocolate mint little wrapped candy...kind of like Andes mints but better...comes in a box like Fanny Farmer candy
> ...


Ooooh, Redkimba, I love those big orange-flavored balls of chocolate...looks like an orange, wrapped in orange foil   Might have to get one too, now that you've made me hungry for them  I think they come in milk chocolate too...have to look at the store this afternoon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal, your posts are never too long and are enjoyable reads. The thought just occurred to me that you are teaching the rest of us, who have never yet walked the path you are on, the appropriate way to go about these things when they become very much a part of our lives.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart and may God send you the richest possible blessings to you and yours this special season and all through the New Year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My annual candy is chocolate covered cherries, but I remember those orange ones, too--one of my bosses used to bring those in every year. So very good!

I did get a picture of the socks all together, and tried to get a better picture of the cuff on the blue ones, but I'm not sure you can see it that well still. I do plan to do the same pattern in a lighter yarn, however, so maybe then it will come out right!

Off to work now...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful, Sorlenna! I love the sparkly yarn too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful, Sorlenna! I love the sparkly yarn too


Sparkly is one of my favorite colors. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Obviously the coffee hasn't kicked in yet. I misread that as "no Fargo's"...
> 
> What is a Frangos?


Frango's are a wonderful little chocolate mints.. just a little square filled with a minty flavored softer center... They make a lot of different ones now... but the dark chocolate version is mom's favorite.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > didn't frangos originate in seattle with the company macy bought out?
> ...


When I worked at Marshall Fields, I worked with the son of the man who was responsible for the Candy Kitchen on the 13th floor. I got a tour from him way back in 1973 when I was with Fields only a few months. My job was at the warehouse (old Olsen Rug building) but I was required to travel to the State Street store twice a week for my job. It was one of the best places on earth!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132654-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

